# November Testing Party (cont. from October Testing Party thread) - Join Me!



## Bing28

Hi ladies! 

This is a continuation from the October Testing Party thread. New friends are welcome as well! Let me know what day you're planning on testing and I'll get you added. I hope this thread is bursting with BFP's, good luck ladies!!!! 

:dust:

November 1
 Rockinghorse :bfp:

November 3
 set4life :bfp:
 Laschai
 wantingagirl :witch:

November 4
 bbydust
 MamaBee413 :bfp:
 MrsMAsh

November 5
 Prettybirdy27 :witch:
 britborn80

November 6
 EmilieBrianne

November 7
 MnGmakes3 :witch:
 JandJPlus1 :witch:
 onetubeleft :witch:

November 8
 OliveLuv :witch:
 1Atalanta

November 9
 gabby_d
 Jordypotpie :witch:

November 10
 Miss406 :witch:
 Mommastork 
 MrsBallard :witch:
 Kantele :bfp:

November 12
 Eclaire :witch:
 WMeeks :bfp:

November 13
 Amigone :bfp:
 TKLong13
 Teeny Weeny :witch:

November 14
 Bing28 :witch:
 RonnieV :witch:
 ashxd :witch:

November 15
 hollylooyah
 NadiaSweety
 MoonWomb
 Star dust

November 18
 IrishKitty
 juscause :bfp:
 BabyShaw
 Orionfx :witch:

November 19
 KylasBaby :bfp:
 Pinkee :bfp:
 BoobsMcGee22

November 20
 TTC 84 :bfp:
 Babylove100

November 21
 Babygirl3289 :bfp:
 annabananas :bfp:

November 22
 rw7
 OneMore Time :bfp:

November 24
 Leti :witch:
 thebrizneez :witch:

November 25
 NoRi2014 :witch:
 LaurenH2B :bfp:

November 26
 Loobs :witch:
 Drjo718
 Girly123

November 27
 crystlmcd :witch:
 caringo

November 28
 bighouse
 Querida87
 MichelleBelle
 MelaMummy


November29
 MGsBabyShaw
 Mrsmac02

November 30
 Turtle0640
 gsm
 MeganS0236
 SydFreeman
 DanielleTTC

TBC
 mumanddad
 Yoga_Girl
 LouOscar01
 Cookie1979
 coolbabe843


----------



## bbydust

Hi can I join your thread? I plan on testing around November 4th!


----------



## Bing28

Hi bbydust! :wave: 

I have you added! FX'd this is your month. 

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi November!!! :wave:

The 7th please for me!!


----------



## MamaBee413

Bing, thanks for taking charge! I'm going to ask for the 4th, though I'll probably test on Halloween because I'm a glutton for punishment!


----------



## Bing28

MnG & Mamabee - welcome to November! :wave:

Got you both down.

Xx


----------



## Eclaire

Hi all! Can you please add me for Nov. 12.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Eclaire said:


> Hi all! Can you please add me for Nov. 12.

Yay!!!! November 6th for me..


----------



## orionfox

I will join in too for now. At this point no testing date until we figure out what we plan on doing this month. Going to rule out issues with hubby first and then take it from there. For now i will probably just pop in and out as i need some time to gather my thoughts and relax a bit. Now i know how emotionally draining it is when you have been trying for a while.


----------



## bighouse

Put me down for November 1st. I'm not holding my breath, because hubby had to travel for work during my fertile window, which is exactly the same thing that happened last month that left me with a BFN. But I'm still hopeful maybe we caught the egg before he left.


----------



## hollylooyah

Hello everyone! Please add me for Nov 15th!


----------



## TTC 84

20th November for me :)


----------



## Bing28

Morning everyone. :wave: 
I have you all added. 
FX'd for everyone of you. 

Orion - just let me know when you decide on a testing date. 

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Thanks Bing!!!


----------



## mumanddad

Hay I'm joining from the other thread. Not sure when I will be testing yet though. I am going to buy another clearblue fertility monitor and hopefully I will get my peaks  x


----------



## IrishKitty

Hi all,

Complete newbie here if you don't mind me joining? I'm CD 1 today and due to test on the 18th November.

Heading in to the 4th cycle trying now - pretty down about AF coming but looking forward to a rather large glass of vino tonight.


----------



## MnGmakes3

IrishKitty said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Complete newbie here if you don't mind me joining? I'm CD 1 today and due to test on the 18th November.
> 
> Heading in to the 4th cycle trying now - pretty down about AF coming but looking forward to a rather large glass of vino tonight.

Welcome Irish!! :wave: Hope you get that sticky bean soon!!


----------



## Bing28

Hi Irish :wave: - I hope you get your sticky bean soon! We have a great bunch of ladies on this thread! 

Mumanddad - sorry to see you in November. :hugs: I hope this is your month! Just let me know when you have a testing date. 

I hope everyone has a fantastic day! I have a busy day at work and then have to go home to sort out a flour weevil infestation I found in our pantry late last night &#128545; 

Xx


----------



## IrishKitty

Hi MnGmakes3, Hi Bing, thanks for the welcome! Crossing my fingers for us all that November is our month! 

Bing - just googled flour weevil there - yikes, hope they're not too hard to get rid of!

I work with hubby and at lunch there he just asked me if AF had arrived today. Broke my heart to tell him, he actually looked sadder than I feel. We'll have to do something nice this evening or this bank holiday weekend to cheer ourselves up.


----------



## MamaBee413

Good morning, all! 

I want to say that I'm happy to see you all on this board, but not really because I want us all to have bfps and move on to pregnancy boards. I am happy to see you because I know that you are a great group of ladies to wait this time out with! 

I'm a little panicked this morning because my calendars aren't matching and I'm worried we missed good bd'ing days this month! Looking at my temps and CM, I don't know that I've officially O'd. But, looking at ovulation calendars online, it looks like my best days were to work on it this past weekend and through tonight. We were in a hotel room that joined to my parent's hotel room this past weekend with our kids in the bed next to us, so needless to say there was no :sex: going on. (And Sunday was our 12th wedding anniversary)

We dtd last night and will tonight. FX that we will catch the egg this month as we will likely put brakes on after this month for a little while. It only takes one time, right?


----------



## orionfox

Will do bing :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Yep it only takes 1 try... or in my case..16 tries lol
I'm ready for it to be Thursday to see what's going on in those ovaries of mine!!


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi, ladies! Bing, thank you so much for taking over the November thread! I really appreciate it a lot! :)

Will you put me down for testing on the 3rd? I think I O'd yesterday so I could probably test in October still, but I'm going to try really hard to hold out until the 3rd. That would be 14dpo and usually AF would have arrived by then for me, so if I wait that long and she's coming then I won't really have to test at all and get my hopes up for nothing. I don't feel very confident this cycle at all...I didn't temp or use opk's as my heart just wasn't in it. We also didn't manage to dtd last night as neither of us were feeling up to it at all. I'm going to try for tonight for good measure but I'm sure it's too late. We did manage eod last Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday though, so I'm hoping at least Saturday will be close enough to have us covered. But I'm not holding my breath. 

Welcome to the new ladies! We're always glad to have more joining us! Good luck to you all this month!!! I hope to see TONS of bfp's this month! :D


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi ladies! Man, I love this thread! You ladies are all so great. I've been following this thread since June when I got my first PP AF and we started trying for #2. My hectic life kept me from posting a lot but now I've got DS into a comfortable routine and I'm no longer watching the other kiddos I was watching during the day so hopefully I can be a bigger contributor. I feel like I know you all so well, all of the fur baby stories, the shows you all like to watch, the recipes shared and not to forget the unit inspecting stories (my personal favorite). :haha: So I guess I'm saying that I'm going to come out of the shadows as a major stalker. lol. I'm on the October thread to test on the 31st, however, I O'ed way later than I normally do (just got my solid smiley today so will count tomorrow as O day) so I'm going to straddle the fence and ask to be put on this thread for November 2nd as well. I'm pretty bummed about O'ing late. We have BD for the last 7 days and I'm not sure how much longer I can keep up. Ideally I'd like to have a unit inspection tonight and tomorrow and maybe even Thursday for good measure but not sure how that's going to go.

Good luck to everyone in November, I'm hoping for a record number of BPF's ladies!!!!


----------



## orionfox

Ok well I talked to dh today, and we think its best that we take a couple months off and resume in the new year. This year of trying has just not been good. Im saddened that things just havent worked out for us, but this is for the best at this point. For now we are going to focus on getting healthier (im overweight so im sure thats a factor) and eating more fertility rich foods. Every month that passes by becomes more depressing a frustrating. So we are basically NTNP until the new year. If it happens while on our break we will be happy. But for now I will just be popping in and out to see how everyone is doing etc. Good luck ladies and hope for lots of BFPs.


----------



## Bing28

Turtle/Megan - welcome to November. I have you both added. :wave:

Turtle - your welcome! :) remember those :spermy: live for 5 days and it only takes one little guy! So at least your in with a chance. :thumbup: 

Megan - I'm looking forward to hearing more from you! Hehe - I forgot about the pet and unit inspection stories :haha: :rofl: wow you have been a busy girl :sex: I hope you caught that eggy too! 

Orion - it may do you good to have a break. A lot of people find they get preggers when they take the stress out of TTC. Good luck to you and don't forget to pop in to say hello! 

Irish - we have got rid of most of them. I've ordered some pest traps to get rid of the rest! Fingers crossed they work. 

Mama - I would say from your chart you possibly ovulated yesterday but it's not obvious yet. You'll have to wait and see what your other temps are over the next couple of days. How long are your cycles usually and when do you usually ovulute?

Xx


----------



## mommasboys2

Can you put me down for the 30th please. I will only be 10dpo hopefully but it's hubby's bday so hoping for a great bday gift! :)

Orion- The last time I got pregnant is the month I decided to stop trying didn't temp or anything then noticed I was late so poas. Maybe a break will help relieve some stress and you will get you BFP!

Fx for everyone's BFP this month!


----------



## MamaBee413

MnG - the puppy is so cute, but I'm totally not used to your new profile pic! I keep looking for the minions - it is like you're a stranger all over again! (don't change it back - love the doggie - just an observation)

MommasBoys - what a fun birthday gift for your DH! FX

Orion - here's to a relaxing NTNP month!

Megan - nice to see you out of the shadows. It is going to be a great month!

Turtle - sounds like you're all lined up for a girl according to the Shettle's method #teampink

Bing - I don't know which is worse; working late with a two hour commute, or coming home to an infestation. I guess whichever is the lesser of the two weevils ;)

AFM - I'm excited to get things moving this month and that O is happening. I'm curious if any of you can shed light on ways to create the best uterine environment for a bebeh? My periods have gone from being a lengthy five to seven days to a short two maybe three the past couple of cycles. I'm not sure if it is from stressing about TTC or hormonal or a thinner lining or or or.... I'm taking my folic acid, vitamin b, thyroid medication, and have added progesterone cream this time. I'm completely open to suggestions and/or criticisms. Thanks Uniteers!


----------



## MeganS0326

MamaBee413 said:


> Bing - I don't know which is worse; working late with a two hour commute, or coming home to an infestation. I guess whichever is the lesser of the two weevils ;)

Bwahahahahaha. That's hilarious. 

Not sure about the uterine environment so no suggestions or criticisms.


----------



## Bing28

I have you added mommasboys! :thumbup: FX'd you can give your hubby a great birthday gift! 

Mama - :rofl: you crack me up! 

In response to your lining question - my periods have always been 1.5 to 2 days in length (they were 3 days before I went on BC but 12 years of BC shortened them). Anyway I was worried my lining was too thin and I found a blog of someone who was diagnosed with a thin lining. She took some vitamins/herbal teas/juices to thicken it and went from a lining of 5-6mm to 9mm! So I followed the same regime last cycle and my period was 2.5 days in length last month so it definitely worked! :)

Here is the blog: 

https://lifeabundant-blog.com/2013/...uterine-lining-it-really-works/#comment-28857

The regime is: 
 1 glass pomegranate juice a day from CD1 to ovulation (I drink in morning)
 2-3 cups of red raspberry leaf tea a day from CD1 to ovulation (I have one in morning, midday and evening)
 Vitamin E supplement each day throughout the whole cycle (I take with my breakfast or lunch)
 B vitamin complex each day throughout whole cycle (I take with my breakfast or lunch)
 Pre-natal each day throughout the whole cycle! (I take before bed)

Have you had a pelvis scan done? They can tell you how thick your lining is? I had one last cycle on CD11 after starting this regime on CD2. I was told my lining was 7mm (normal for that time of your cycle is 6mm to 9mm). My thinking is that if mine was 7mm after starting this regime then what would it have been if I hadn't done it! My guess is not very thick! 

Xx


----------



## IrishKitty

Wow, I was coming on this morning to post about having a shorter AF and then first thing I see are your posts Mammabee & Bing! 

I'm currently CD2 and this is my third AF since coming off BCP. My first AF was my usual 4-5 days long but my second was barely 3 days. When on BCP, the second day of AF would normally have been a 'heavier' day (sorry if this is TMI!) but already I feel like today is much lighter. I'm a little concerned about my lining being too thin so I'm definitely going to give that remedy a go Bing. Thanks for posting that - perfect timing :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMAsh

Hi Ladies!
Please put me down for Nov 4th. This is only our second month TTC after our first try resulted in a blighted ovum then a D&C. At least we know I can fall pregnant though.... right!? 
Fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## Miss406

I'll be joining this thread then. :)

I will be testing from the 10th November (AF Due 13th). 
I say the 10th, what I mean to confess is that I am a POAS addict and I will probably will be testing from 8-9dpo (which should be 8th November-ish).


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi ladies - I'm not out for Oct yet (but dont test until around the 29th) but wanted to come in and say hi, so I can follow this thread and see those bfp's! I'll update a testing date if needed for November...but still hoping it wont be needed!


----------



## Bing28

Irish - happy I could help! GL with the remedy if you try it! 

MrsMAsh - welcome! :wave: I hope this is the month you get a sticky bean! 

Miss406 - I have put you down for the 10th, but let me know if you want me to change you to the 8th?!? :haha: 

Kozmik - nice to see you over here, but fingers crossed you don't need a November testing date! :dust:


----------



## Miss406

Bing28 said:


> Irish - happy I could help! GL with the remedy if you try it!
> 
> MrsMAsh - welcome! :wave: I hope this is the month you get a sticky bean!
> 
> Miss406 - I have put you down for the 10th, but let me know if you want me to change you to the 8th?!? :haha:
> 
> Kozmik - nice to see you over here, but fingers crossed you don't need a November testing date! :dust:

If I do test on the 8th I will of course post pictures here lol :hugs:
Thanks for adding me :D


----------



## MamaBee413

Bing - I can't let a good pun get away ;) Thanks for the advice on thickening the lining. I had an u/s last month to follow up with my cyst and should've inquired as to the thickness then. Perhaps I will call and see if it is in my chart. I think I just hit O day, so it is too late this month for the teas and juices, but if this month doesn't work I'm game for adding that in the future!

So, here is the part where I think too much about things......We were taking it 'easier' this month and not going to do OPKs and just BD occasionally. However, I gave in and picked up an OPK this morning since my calendars and temps and all seem to not line up well. It is definitely positive this morning. So...we BD'd for the past two nights. I would like to BD today in case of the impending O, and perhaps again in two days. However, I'm concerned now that I've set us up for failure from daily BD'ing. Any thoughts as to what our schedule should be from here on out? Should we skip tonight and do tomorrow or tonight and skip tomorrow? Ugh. I know I shouldn't think this much about it....sigh


----------



## MnGmakes3

Morning all! How is everyone??

If lining and AF are related then mine should be meters thick based on my forever long AF. :haha:
I've never heard if it before, definitely something to look into... Thanks for the tip Bing!

Welcome Miss406 and MrsMash! :wave: :friends:

Kozmik- good to see you here! Looking forward to seeing a Nov update from you!! FX'd! 

Mamabee- thanks for the observation lol. I get bored easy and always need change.. That's why I'm driving hubby crazy redecorating our entryway... Anyways, That's my Dexter. He just turned 1 in August. I can't stand the faces he makes, he knows exactly when to turn on the cuteness :haha: Also, if you can DTD tonight then go for it! Nothing like a smattering of soldiers to come after that eggie :)


----------



## Miss406

MnGmakes3 said:


> Morning all! How is everyone??
> 
> If lining and AF ate related then mine should be meters thick based on my forever long AF. :haha:
> I've never heard if it before, definitely something to look into... Thanks for the tip Bing!
> 
> Welcome Miss406 and MrsMash! :wave: :friends:
> 
> Kozmik- good to see you here! Looking forward to seeing a Nov update from you!! FX'd!
> 
> Mamabee- thanks for the observation lol. I get bored easy and always need change.. That's why I'm driving hubby crazy redecorating our entryway... Anyways, That's my Dexter. He just turned 1 in August. I can't stand the faces he makes, he knows exactly when to turn on the cuteness :haha: * Also, if you can DTD tonight then go for it! Nothing like a smattering of soldiers to come after that eggie* :)

Ha ha - that's my approach also! :) :hugs:


----------



## hollylooyah

I've never heard of the lining of the uterus' thickness related to length of period. It makes sense. My periods are always 5-7 days. Hopefully that means my lining is nice and thick for a lo.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hi Ladies! Welcome to the new girls! :drunk:

MnG~Good luck at your appointment tomorrow. I hope your folli's are progressing nicely. :thumbup:

AFM, I will be rooting you ladies on and everything crossed November is your month. It's best I don't put down a test date, since hubby is still healing from surgery. Baby dust to all! OXOX :dust:


----------



## crystlmcd

I'm still scheduled to test 10/31 but just wanted to follow along with you all. Join you all in a couple weeks (unless I'm lucky :winkwink:)


----------



## orionfox

hollylooyah said:


> I've never heard of the lining of the uterus' thickness related to length of period. It makes sense. My periods are always 5-7 days. Hopefully that means my lining is nice and thick for a lo.

Yeah i didnt know either until bing mentioned it on the other thread. Again af only lasted 2 full days, so im def thinking that i need to improve the lining. And here i thought it was great that i only had to deal with it for two days and only a few pads lol.


----------



## Leti

Hey Ladies, 

I'm also not out yet for October just want to stalk and see what's going on whit you lovely ladies that left the October tread. Its so quiet over there...


----------



## MnGmakes3

Thanks yoga! 
There has to be something going on in there. I've had major pressure/ throbbing/ borderline pain in my ovaries the last 2 days.. I'm just worried it could be cysts instead of eggs. :nope:


----------



## bighouse

Thought maybe I ovulated early again this cycle because I had pink discharge yesterday, along with headache. I was hoping it was implantation symptoms! Then I got what I thought was a positive ovulation test this evening, and then another slightly more positive one, and then a definite positive one (had to be sure so I just kept testing LOL). So I'm very happy to get a positive ovulation test, but not so happy about the timing! Hubby has been on travel this week, so we could not DTD during the first/middle part of my fertile window. We DTD today (between the semi-positive and positive ovulation tests today) but I'm worried it might be too late. What do you all think? I know it's better to get those swimmers in there before a positive ovulation test, not after. Here's hoping that we weren't too late. This is the 2nd month in a row he's been traveling during my fertile window... ugh!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

orionfox said:


> hollylooyah said:
> 
> 
> I've never heard of the lining of the uterus' thickness related to length of period. It makes sense. My periods are always 5-7 days. Hopefully that means my lining is nice and thick for a lo.
> 
> Yeah i didnt know either until bing mentioned it on the other thread. Again af only lasted 2 full days, so im def thinking that i need to improve the lining. And here i thought it was great that i only had to deal with it for two days and only a few pads lol.Click to expand...

It isn't just the length but also how heavy it is. I have really heavy 2-3 af. I was told I was heavy because my lining was perfectly thick (confirmed by ultrasound) but I have short afs. If my af was longer I would have lighter afs. I sometimes only have spoting for af when my lining is thin. So you have to compare them both. I don't know if I made sense or not lol. My first doctor told me it was all about the length so I thought I had a thinner lining all the time but found out that it is about both.


----------



## orionfox

EmilieBrianne said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollylooyah said:
> 
> 
> I've never heard of the lining of the uterus' thickness related to length of period. It makes sense. My periods are always 5-7 days. Hopefully that means my lining is nice and thick for a lo.
> 
> Yeah i didnt know either until bing mentioned it on the other thread. Again af only lasted 2 full days, so im def thinking that i need to improve the lining. And here i thought it was great that i only had to deal with it for two days and only a few pads lol.Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't just the length but also how heavy it is. I have really heavy 2-3 af. I was told I was heavy because my lining was perfectly thick (confirmed by ultrasound) but I have short afs. If my af was longer I would have lighter afs. I sometimes only have spoting for af when my lining is thin. So you have to compare them both. I don't know if I made sense or not lol. My first doctor told me it was all about the length so I thought I had a thinner lining all the time but found out that it is about both.Click to expand...

Yeah mine ranges from light (never really light) to medium with rare heavy occurances. Often they are right in between light and medium as af cant decide which one it wants to be lol. Im not super worried, but it has me thinking because ive had a couple cycles (including this last one) where i had spotting and normally never do unless its the day before af. So it makes me wonder if my body has tried to implant but cant. The good thing is, is i will get some answers nov 10th when i have my pap. Hopefully everything comes out clear. Ive been bad though as ive delayed in getting it done when it should have been done years ago. But it sure does feel nice to be able to relax for a bit while still hanging out with you gals.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

orionfox said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollylooyah said:
> 
> 
> I've never heard of the lining of the uterus' thickness related to length of period. It makes sense. My periods are always 5-7 days. Hopefully that means my lining is nice and thick for a lo.
> 
> Yeah i didnt know either until bing mentioned it on the other thread. Again af only lasted 2 full days, so im def thinking that i need to improve the lining. And here i thought it was great that i only had to deal with it for two days and only a few pads lol.Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't just the length but also how heavy it is. I have really heavy 2-3 af. I was told I was heavy because my lining was perfectly thick (confirmed by ultrasound) but I have short afs. If my af was longer I would have lighter afs. I sometimes only have spoting for af when my lining is thin. So you have to compare them both. I don't know if I made sense or not lol. My first doctor told me it was all about the length so I thought I had a thinner lining all the time but found out that it is about both.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah mine ranges from light (never really light) to medium with rare heavy occurances. Often they are right in between light and medium as af cant decide which one it wants to be lol. Im not super worried, but it has me thinking because ive had a couple cycles (including this last one) where i had spotting and normally never do unless its the day before af. So it makes me wonder if my body has tried to implant but cant. The good thing is, is i will get some answers nov 10th when i have my pap. Hopefully everything comes out clear. Ive been bad though as ive delayed in getting it done when it should have been done years ago. But it sure does feel nice to be able to relax for a bit while still hanging out with you gals.Click to expand...

I get my pap November which happens to be the day af is due. Because of some other issues we try and get my appointments as close to af as possible. So at least I don't have to but hpt this cycle. I only had spotting july, August , and September so I was getting worried. This month it was 3 days long and extremely heavy but I also had a chemical pregnancy. But they did say my lining was perfectly thick so I was happy about that. It just occasionally it takes me a couple months to get there which sucks. But this cycle I stopped doing opks, temps, and I am not doing any early hpt. Just dtd at least every other day if not everyday since af stopped. I can say I am much happier and less stressed doing it this way. I was getting so overwhelmed with charting everything and trying for so long. The only thing I am doing is watching for ewcm which happened this morning and I dtd then so I think I am covered lol.


----------



## Bing28

Wow...lots to catch up on this morning! 

Crystl/Leti - nice to see you over here :wave: FX'd neither of you will need to give me a November testing date! 

Yoga - I hope your hubby is recovering well from his surgery and is well enough to DTD when you next ovulate! 

Bighouse - I believe the best days to DTD are the 2 days before you ovulate. Remember a positive OPK means you'll ovulate in the next 12-48 hours so if you DTD last night and got a positive OPK afterwards, chance are you won't actually ovulate until today or maybe tomorrow! So I think you'll be covered. If I were you I'll keep at it tonight and tomorrow night too...and remember that eggy lives for around 24 hours! 

MnG - let us know how your appointment goes. Thinking of you today. 

Orion/Emilie - yes I agree you need to consider how heavy AF is too. Mine was usually medium flow on CD1 and very light CD2. But this cycle it was medium flow CD1, heavy/medium flow CD2 and light CD3 so I'm feeling much happier now! 

Mama - if I were you'd I would have definitely BD'd last night and I would do tonight as well! Nothing like bombarding that egg with :spermy:! 

Oh and an interesting fact for you all...in the book I'm reading I read that out of the millions of :spermy: that are ejaculated, only 200 of them make it into the Fallopian tubes! And the journey they swim is like one of us swimming the Pacific Ocean! 

Anyway I hope you all have a lovely day! I have another busy day at work and then I'm planning on having an early night tonight. My hubby has a baking contest at work today so we were up until 12.30am baking last night....so he best win! Lol! Needless to say we didn't get to DTD last night, so we are going to do eod from tonight instead (cd9) and then everyday for 3 days once I get a positive OPK! 

Xx


----------



## Yoga_Girl

MnGmakes3 said:


> Thanks yoga!
> There has to be something going on in there. I've had major pressure/ throbbing/ borderline pain in my ovaries the last 2 days.. I'm just worried it could be cysts instead of eggs. :nope:

Ohh...I am sorry you are feeling this way. I have been there and I know it's not fun. However, I have found after the multiple rounds of meds I did that the worse I felt going into the scan....the better I responded to them. Let me know how it goes! Best of luck to you today. :hugs:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. I'll be heading there after I drop off Dexter at daycare ( we won't see him till Monday :( )
I'm getting very anxious...:wacko:

Bing- the contest sounds fun! What did he bake? Is this just a yearly thing or do you guys ever often?? Let is know when he wins :)
Love the fun fact you posted... Who woulda thunk it??


Mama- were you able to get to it last night? I hope so!!


----------



## Turtle0630

I haven't posted for a couple of days, I had a little bit to catch up on! Welcome to all the ladies joining the November thread, whether you're coming from the October thread or new to the group all together. I love seeing familiar and new names alike! :) 

Megan, sounds like your chances are great this cycle! Glad to hear you'll be joining us in full blown stalker mode this month. :haha:

Miss406, so what you're saying is that you're like the majority of us...giving one date for testing, but actually starting to test at least a couple of days prior. You'll fit right in! Ha! :)

Mama, I don't think you've set yourself up for failure! I think your chances are sounding great actually. Some sites say eod is best, some say that every day is just fine. I think it really just depends more on DH's sperm count honestly. If he has a low count, eod might be better so he has time to build back up the reserves. If his counts are normal, every day shouldn't hurt a thing! 

Yoga, hi! :hi: How is hubby doing, is he recovering nicely from the surgery? I hope so! And I hope it's not putting too much of a strain on you either! :hugs:

Crystl and Leti, glad to see you here! But I do hope you get those bfp's in October and don't have to join us for a November testing date after all! FX! 

Bighouse, you're totally fine timing wise! Remember that a positive opk just tells you that you're gearing up to O, and you really won't for a good 12-36 hours or so. So if you've gotten a positive and dtd, you're still getting those soldiers in there in plenty of time for that egg. :) Everything says to start dtd when you get your first positive (well of course you can earlier too, but at least when you get a pos) so you're actually right on track! :)

Bing, wow! That's a really interesting fact, thanks for sharing! It actually makes me wonder how anyone EVER manages to get pregnant then! Geez! Ohhh, I also want to know what you and hubby baked last night! Good luck, I really hope he wins! Is this for the thing you were telling us about a couple of months ago, that's after a cooking show and each person gets a week assigned to them that matches up with what was on the show that week? I know you were worried about getting one (was it bread?), I hope that's not what you got! :)

MnG, good luck!!!! I have everything crossed for you that you get good news today! Can't wait to hear, be sure to keep us posted! :)

So I think I ended up O'ing on Tuesday instead of Monday, and we dtd on Tuesday night so I think I'm actually good timing wise! The last time before that was Saturday so I'm not *too* hopeful but eh, I was taking it easy this month anyways so I'm not expecting much. The weird thing though is I was super crampy last night and am again today. It feels like pre-AF cramps which it is of course way too early for. It feels like it's down low in my uterus area, but I can't really tell for sure if it's that or my colon from my Crohn's Disease. Either way, I wouldn't mind if it went away any time now! It's too early to be anything really, so it's just annoying at best.


----------



## set4life

i'll join! Hopefully testing on November 3rd!


----------



## Miss406

Turtle0630 said:


> Miss406, so what you're saying is that you're like the majority of us...giving one date for testing, but actually starting to test at least a couple of days prior. You'll fit right in! Ha! :)
> 
> 
> 
> So I think I ended up O'ing on Tuesday instead of Monday, and we dtd on Tuesday night so I think I'm actually good timing wise! The last time before that was Saturday so I'm not *too* hopeful but eh, I was taking it easy this month anyways so I'm not expecting much. The weird thing though is I was super crampy last night and am again today. It feels like pre-AF cramps which it is of course way too early for. It feels like it's down low in my uterus area, but I can't really tell for sure if it's that or my colon from my Crohn's Disease. Either way, I wouldn't mind if it went away any time now! It's too early to be anything really, so it's just annoying at best.

Hello! 

Must admit I have IBS so often get confused with the cramp pains! 
Definitely a POAS addict here! Symptom spotting etc!
Fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Bing28

MnG - I see from the October thread that your appointment went well today! FX'd for you! 

Turtle - if you ovulated on Tuesday, remember those spermies from Saturday will only be 3 days old so I'd say your pretty covered! :thumbup: 

wow you have a good memory Turtle! Yes it's the same competition I was talking about a few months ago where each week different people in his department cook the same as what was cooked on a baking show, The Great British Bake Off. It's just something they decided to do this year, but it will probably be an annual thing now. No we didn't get bread week thankfully. We got pastry week instead! He got through that round by cooking a big pork pie! In the semi finals they all had to cook the same cake (not sure of the name of it), then in the final today he baked a Tiramisu cake with peanut butter & baileys cream profiteroles and coconut popping candy balls! He did do dome sugarwork on it too but that melted overnight! And yes he won so the late night was worth it! :) there is no prize, but they decided whoever won has to apply to be on the baking show next year! So I'm intrigued how far he'll get in the application process! Lol. 

Set4life - welcome :wave: I have you added! We have a great bunch of girls on this thread! :)


----------



## Turtle0630

Bing, so this was the final round? And he won it all?? That's GREAT! Impressive! And what he made for today...well that just sounds heavenly. I'll take a slice, please! :haha: Congrats to him (and you)! And how exciting that he'll now be applying for the show, you'll definitely have to keep us posted on how far he gets! :)

Miss406, thank you! And good luck to you as well! :)

Set4life, welcome and good luck!!! :)


----------



## Miss406

Here's hoping we all have a good month, wink wink nudge nudge :lol:


----------



## gsm

Hi ladies,

I previously posted here about 2 - 3 years ago when I was pregnant with my first. My daughter is now a little over 2 years old.

Now we are trying to conceive #2. I had a positive opk starting Monday night (cd 13). We dtd that night. All Tuesday i had side pain from my right ovary, so I'm thinking I ovulated then. ( I normally get this pain once a month also). We dtd that night also as well as yesterday night(wednesday) just in case. 

I took the opk this morning and its still showing positive so I do hope I ovulated on Tuesday like i think but not sure with the opk still being positive (My cycles are normally 28 days and Tuesday was my cd14).

I'm planning on starting to test Nov 1st (11 dpo assuming I ovulated on Tuesday)


----------



## Miss406

gsm said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I previously posted here about 2 - 3 years ago when I was pregnant with my first. My daughter is now a little over 2 years old.
> 
> Now we are trying to conceive #2. I had a positive opk starting Monday night (cd 13). We dtd that night. All Tuesday i had side pain from my right ovary, so I'm thinking I ovulated then. ( I normally get this pain once a month also). We dtd that night also as well as yesterday night(wednesday) just in case.
> 
> I took the opk this morning and its still showing positive so I do hope I ovulated on Tuesday like i think but not sure with the opk still being positive (My cycles are normally 28 days and Tuesday was my cd14).
> 
> I'm planning on starting to test Nov 1st (11 dpo assuming I ovulated on Tuesday)

Do you have any other signs of ovulation? Are you temping? Checking your cervix? Checking your CM? 

Either way, best of luck and welcome to the thread. :hugs:


----------



## gsm

Miss406 said:


> gsm said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I previously posted here about 2 - 3 years ago when I was pregnant with my first. My daughter is now a little over 2 years old.
> 
> Now we are trying to conceive #2. I had a positive opk starting Monday night (cd 13). We dtd that night. All Tuesday i had side pain from my right ovary, so I'm thinking I ovulated then. ( I normally get this pain once a month also). We dtd that night also as well as yesterday night(wednesday) just in case.
> 
> I took the opk this morning and its still showing positive so I do hope I ovulated on Tuesday like i think but not sure with the opk still being positive (My cycles are normally 28 days and Tuesday was my cd14).
> 
> I'm planning on starting to test Nov 1st (11 dpo assuming I ovulated on Tuesday)
> 
> Do you have any other signs of ovulation? Are you temping? Checking your cervix? Checking your CM?
> 
> Either way, best of luck and welcome to the thread. :hugs:Click to expand...

No, I normally just go with my side pain once a month. This month I started testing with the ovulation test for the first time to make sure we didn't miss the ovulation day as its our first month trying.

Looking forward to this thread with all you wonderful ladies :)


----------



## Bing28

Hi gsm. I have added you to the front page. Best of luck for this cycle. Is it your first cycle TTC #2? 

Turtle - yes he won the whole competition. Here is a pic of his bakes for each round! They were all yummy and I can proudly say I didn't help him with any of them!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Bing28

gsm said:


> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsm said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I previously posted here about 2 - 3 years ago when I was pregnant with my first. My daughter is now a little over 2 years old.
> 
> Now we are trying to conceive #2. I had a positive opk starting Monday night (cd 13). We dtd that night. All Tuesday i had side pain from my right ovary, so I'm thinking I ovulated then. ( I normally get this pain once a month also). We dtd that night also as well as yesterday night(wednesday) just in case.
> 
> I took the opk this morning and its still showing positive so I do hope I ovulated on Tuesday like i think but not sure with the opk still being positive (My cycles are normally 28 days and Tuesday was my cd14).
> 
> I'm planning on starting to test Nov 1st (11 dpo assuming I ovulated on Tuesday)
> 
> Do you have any other signs of ovulation? Are you temping? Checking your cervix? Checking your CM?
> 
> Either way, best of luck and welcome to the thread. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No, I normally just go with my side pain once a month. This month I started testing with the ovulation test for the first time to make sure we didn't miss the ovulation day as its our first month trying.
> 
> Looking forward to this thread with all you wonderful ladies :)Click to expand...

Our posts must have crossed! :)


----------



## Turtle0630

gsm, welcome! :hi: I'm pretty sure I O'd on Tuesday as well, so we should most likely be the same dpo! We can wait it out together. :) Good luck!!!

Bing, that's amazing! And even more awesome that you didn't help him with any of it! I was wondering, when you said he was going to apply for the show...if you had helped him a lot, it wouldn't be good for him to say "Can my wife come along to help me make the stuff?" :haha: Those all look scrumptious, I'm now drooling over here! I wish you could send me some! :haha:


----------



## IrishKitty

oh my God, those cakes look amazing Bing! Love love love GBBO - except that it makes me hungry when I watch it!

Not much news here for me, on CD3 today so patiently waiting for AF to disappear. It's been a heavier period than last month so I'm hoping that's an improvement.

Hope everyone else is doing well! x


----------



## MamaBee413

Bing, those look so yummy! Congrats to Mr. Bing and please do keep us posted. We will all be over for dinner and dessert later :drunk:

MnG: I haven't made it to catch up on the October board yet, but I'm so glad to hear you had a good appointment. I'll go check up right after this!

We did get to it last night :blush:, though DH had a very stressful day and so it wasn't a normal release, but still something. I'm debating tonight or tomorrow for our last BD for the month. Maybe we'll do both for good measure. I am attaching the OPKs for yesterday and today. I had a lot of that pressure and cramping this month too. It has been a nuisance for sure! 

We've been very busy. DS had "Dress like a Book Character" day at his school and he went as Frodo from Lord of the Rings. I got one day's notice on this and was up early sewing a cloak out of a curtain. It did turn out nice, but grrrr. DD has 2 book reviews due tomorrow so tonight should be fun (shakes head no). My SIL is having her gender reveal party Sunday and we are supposed to dress in pink or blue. I think it is a girl, but don't want to be teased if I'm wrong. I know I shouldn't stress about it, but I am. I overthink everything. I should be in a mental institution :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Collage 2014-10-23 17_14_09.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## crystlmcd

Bing - that all looks amazing!

MamaBee - that sounds like an adorable costume. I love LOTR!! (yes, I'm a total nerd in case you were wondering)


----------



## MeganS0326

Good evening ladies! I hope everyone had a great day today.

Bing - those baked goods look AMAZING!! I made a batch of brownies tonight and after seeing those I may have to go grazing on them again. I have a huge sweet tooth. 

Mamabee - Not a Lord of the Rings fan, but I think it's super cool that you were able to sew your LO a last minute costume. I'm so not creative. My mom used to make all of our halloween costumes and outfits for school productions. I wish I had gotten that creative eye.

AFM, 1dpo today, let the tww begin. Man, I hope it flies by. We managed to BD again yesterday so I hope we got enough swimmers to get that eggie. 
I had a good day today, I went to visit a good friend who I haven't seen in a while. She has a LO who will turn 1 on Halloween and it was fun to watch her and DS play together. Anyone have any fun plans for the weekend? We are making a sitting area in our backyard with a fire pit so I will be doing a lot of manual labor this weekend. Also, I have family coming over for Thanksgiving this year so I need to give my house a thorough cleaning, so I will be starting on that this weekend. Yippie!


----------



## Eclaire

So much to catch up on. So I will say hi, glad to hear things are going well for pretty much everyone. And I so want some sweets after looking at those pics.

Afm, cd9 and hubby should be home tomorrow so we can start smep. Trying to stay positive this month. Hugs to all.


----------



## Bing28

Morning ladies! :wave: 

Irish - yes GBBO is great! I wanted Richard to win it this year but think he did mess up a bit in the final. Nancy was my second favourite, so can't complain that she won. I think I'll buy the GBBO cookbook for hubby for Xmas as a joke present! :haha: 

Mama - Mr Bing :rofl: I love it! I'm sure others will go in pink too so if you do get made fun of, you won't be alone! ;) 
Is the control line the left or right line in those pics? I always thought it was suppose to be the line on the right but that seems to get lighter which is confusing me! Im not very good at line reading anyway which is why I use digital OPK's! :) 

Megan - sounds like you have a busy weekend planned! Our friends have a fire pit in their garden and I love going round and sitting around it drinking in the evenings! 

Eclaire - GL with SMEP. Go catch that eggy! 

Afm - I was shattered last night and fell asleep about 9.30pm so we didn't get to DTD! So we need to definitely make sure we start tonight as I'm on cd10 today. I usually have and 28/29 day cycle and ovulate around cd15/cd16 so I'm still okay to get plenty of BD's in before hand! :blush: 
This weekend we have my sister visiting with her two nieces who are 4 and 2.5 years old. Not sure what we are going to do yet as a lot depends on the weather but I'm looking forward to seeing them. 
We are refurbishing our lounge/dining room at the moment and we have our new sofa being delivered today which is exciting. Then our new dining table & chairs should be delivered in around 3 weeks time! 

Anyone else have much planned for the weekend? 

Xx


----------



## Turtle0630

MamaBee, I agree, you're very creative! I would never be able to do something like that, especially last minute! I bet he looked so cute in his costume! :) The gender reveal party sounds like fun! Aww, sorry that you're worried about getting made fun of if you choose incorrectly! I'm SURE there will be multiple people there wearing each color, so you'll be in good company. And besides, you have a 50/50 chance of getting it right! I'm assuming your 10/22 9:30am test was your positive opk, right? Or am I reading it backwards? 

Megan, sounds like you bombarded that eggie this cycle! I really hope you catch it, your chances sound great! And man, sounds like you have a really busy weekend! Sounds like fun though...it will be so satisfying seeing your work once it's all completed.

Eclaire, glad hubby will be back in time for your fertile window this month! Wahoo! Now get to work, and good luck! :winkwink:

Bing, sounds like you have a nice weekend planned too! And yeah, sounds like you have plenty of time before you reach O, so I wouldn't think starting SMEP on cd10 instead of cd8 would be a big deal. Good luck! :)

We have kind of a busy weekend ahead of us. Tonight we're watching game 3 of the Wold Series (baseball...it's the first time in 29 years that our hometown team has even made the playoffs, much less the World Series! I was 4 the last time they went (and won)! It's a huge deal in our city these last few weeks). Then tomorrow we have our Halloween party to go to! It's at a local brewery, and we made my costume this year. I'm so freaking excited for it, I can't wait to see how it all looks together! I'm going as a pinata, and DH is going to be wearing a poncho and sombrero and have a pinata stick, as the guy who hits the pinata. :D Making my costume was time consuming but actually really easy and so much fun! Then on Sunday we have a birthday party to go to for a friend...if we're feeling okay from the Halloween party the night before that is! Ha!


----------



## Miss406

CD 9 and already I just can't wait to ovulate!
The 2ww is almost as bad as actually waiting to ovulate! 
Anyone else with me? :hugs:


----------



## Miss406

I am itching to change my signature from my ovulation chart to a pregnancy ticker :(


----------



## Eclaire

Miss I am right there with you. I hope the vitex helps me ovulate a little earlier this month as I usually ovulate anywhere between CD16 and 18. Hubby is back tonight and we start smep. I am in the tub shaving my legs as a welcome home gift. I hope he appreciates it.:winkwink:


----------



## mommasboys2

Wow this thread has been really busy since I was on here. Looks like everyone is doing good so far this cycle fx for everyone!

Afm I am totally bummed this month and ready for my AF to start. The one month we aren't suppose to be trying I have had loads of ewcm and last night and this morning had ovulation spotting. Why oh why does this have to happen this month of all months sigh.


----------



## MamaBee413

Miss, I totally know that feeling. I was so excited to hit ovulation this month to have something to do towards the goal (plus I got to pee on a stick again...total POAS addict here)! Hopefully, we can all change our tickers soon. 

Eclaire, I love the feeling of freshly shaven legs (though I hate shaving) when crawling into bed at night. So, even if he doesn't appreciate it, you've done something nice for you ;) Have fun :sex: tonight!

Turtle, Royals? How fun for your hometown! And, please post pics of your costumes! I love the idea and may steal it one year! And just think, after a fun night at the party, he can actually 'hit that thing'! :haha:

Bing, you should totally get him the cookbook. Can you paste one of his recipes somewhere in it as if it were part of the book? New furniture just in time for a visit from some toddlers = perfect? Truly, though, new furniture sounds like so much fun. It always inspires room makeovers! I agree with the others; you still have lots of time for :sex: and I know you'll get it covered in the coming days. GL catching that egg!

Megan, I'm 2dpo today so we should be testing around the same time. I hope the next couple of weeks fly by (as well as that witch)!

Crystl, I'm such a nerd also and love sharing that with my kids. DH is currently reading The Hobbit with our son at bedtime and we let him play the Lego LOTR so he is a little familiar. He was dead set on being Frodo for character day. I'll see if I can attach a pic. 

The OPKs I posted are with the Control line on the left, so you can see they go from positive to very negative. I only began testing that day, so I'm not sure how long they were positive before. I have had it happen where I got so many positives in a row I was thoroughly confused, so I'm thrilled to see a regular progression and hope I caught that egg this time around!
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-24 16.53.56.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Miss406

Woo hoo I am not alone. We say we can't wait to ovulate but then the next thing is symptom spotting and POAS super early, like 6dpo! 
The wait is agonizing. 

What CD are we all on? I'm on CD 9 and thankfully my Fiancé is working tomorrow until 5pm and then I have him at home ALL week. 

Fingers crossed with plenty of BD we have super high chances of becoming pregnant this cycle :lol:


----------



## MamaBee413

Miss406 said:


> What CD are we all on? I'm on CD 9 and thankfully my Fiancé is working tomorrow until 5pm and then I have him at home ALL week.


I'm CD18, and 2dpo. Here's to a great month! :dance:


----------



## bbydust

CD4...no symptoms other than vivid dreams. Wanting time to go by a little faster!! Hubby and I are very anxious!


----------



## MamaBee413

bbydust said:


> CD4...no symptoms other than vivid dreams. Wanting time to go by a little faster!! Hubby and I are very anxious!

Do you mean 4dpo? I think we are near the same day. I've had some odd dreams too! I can't tell if they're a product of anything real or just my overactive imagination because pregnancy has been on my mind. I dreamed two nights in a row (during ovulation) that I was actually pregnant. One can only dream (pun intended)! :haha:


----------



## crystlmcd

MamaBee that costume is adorable!


----------



## juscause

Hi ladies! I'm back after a long break. DH got stubborn and outright refused to BD at the right times this month, so it was a long, frustrating month. In the meantime, my CD3 blood work came out normal and I just did the CD21s today. Please put me down for 11/18... hopefully we can get it together at the right times this month!


----------



## Eclaire

:growlmad:Hubbys flight is delayed. He won't be home until 10 tonight which means I will have to wake up my toddler to go and pick him up. Grrr...


----------



## Babygirl3289

Bing- Hi please add me :) I will be testing around Nov. 21st, although my cycles are irregular. I might change the day once I figure out when I ovulate. Thank you!


----------



## bighouse

I'm CD18 and 1dpo I think. After BD tomorrow (for good measure) hubby will be so glad to have a break for a while LOL. The 2WW is going to be torture! Someone needs to just put me on a cruise ship for 2 weeks so I can be on vacay and then I can just test when I get home :)


----------



## MeganS0326

Cd23/2dpo here. So excited to have testing buddies. I must admit that I'm a huge POAS-aholic. I probably won't make it past 8 or 9 dpo before testing. That's when I got my BFP with DS. 

Mama - that costume is super duper cute and so is your LO. I hope the time flies by quickly as well.

Turtle - love the your costume concept. (Lol, mama "hit that thing". You crack me up)

Eclair - is this your first month on vitex? I read it can mess up your cycle for the first few months. Have you had any issues so far. Considering taking it next month if this month doesn't pan out.

Bing - jealous of the new furniture. I bet you are excited for it to get there. 

Is 2dpo to early to test. Lol

Baby dust to all.


----------



## mirandala

Hello everyone!

I just inseminated with frozen donor sperm... so now I'm in the tww officially! I'm a little obsessed with hpts to be honest... I love to poas haha! 

How many DPO are people waiting to start testing?


----------



## Miss406

mirandala said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just inseminated with frozen donor sperm... so now I'm in the tww officially! I'm a little obsessed with hpts to be honest... I love to poas haha!
> 
> How many DPO are people waiting to start testing?

I think I will be starting at 8-9 dpo! :hugs:

Fingers crossed hun!


----------



## Eclaire

Megan I have been on vitex for 30 days. I started on cd6 last month. I did ovulate about two days later last month, but my lp was 2 days longer which is what I was hoping to achieve. I have been lucky and haven't had any side effects with the exception of spotting the night before af started. I take 2 400mg tablets in the morning. One positive change I saw last cycle was a very clear difference in temperatures. My post ovulation temps were 1 to 1.5 degrees higher making it very easy to pinpoint ovulation. 

I see you have a lo. Have your cycles regulated since his birth? Do you temp? I know my cycles were a hot mess after my dd was born (almost 14 months ago). Last month was the first time my lp was long enough to allow implantation. So although we have been trying for 5 months, the first four cycles could not have led to conception. I credit the vitex with getting me to this point, and finally weaning from bf. Good luck.


----------



## Loobs

Hi ladies :wave: CD1 here for me. I'll be testing around the 26th of November. 

We had a cycle off last cycle cos I was quite ill with shingles and had to take a course of antiviral medication. I'm ready to get back to charting and using OPKs! X


----------



## MeganS0326

Eclaire said:


> Megan I have been on vitex for 30 days. I started on cd6 last month. I did ovulate about two days later last month, but my lp was 2 days longer which is what I was hoping to achieve. I have been lucky and haven't had any side effects with the exception of spotting the night before af started. I take 2 400mg tablets in the morning. One positive change I saw last cycle was a very clear difference in temperatures. My post ovulation temps were 1 to 1.5 degrees higher making it very easy to pinpoint ovulation.
> 
> I see you have a lo. Have your cycles regulated since his birth? Do you temp? I know my cycles were a hot mess after my dd was born (almost 14 months ago). Last month was the first time my lp was long enough to allow implantation. So although we have been trying for 5 months, the first four cycles could not have led to conception. I credit the vitex with getting me to this point, and finally weaning from bf. Good luck.

Thanks for the reply. My cycles have actually been pretty regular since DS was born. I did not BF so I've been trying for #2 since my first PP AF. I'm an old lady (37) and don't want to have any after 40 so only have a limited time to get pregnant. My cycles before DS were crazy due to the PCOS, sometimes I wouldn't get an AF for 6 months. I lost all the weight I gained with DS right after he was born and I really think that helps keep me regular. Now if only I could lose a bit more, lol. I don't currently temp. I tried but I'm a bad sleeper and with DS that has only gotten worse. I'm usually up every 2-3 hours every night and DS wakes up at different times so I fear it would be pointless. I just use and OPK to confirm O. I think my lp is normal, although on the short side (usually 10-11 days). I saw that Vitex is really helpful in regulating hormones so it is good for PCOS, that's why I was considering taking it but since my cycles are finally regular-ish I would hate to take something that makes them go wonky. Anywho, sorry for the rambling response. Hope you are having a great weekend!


----------



## MeganS0326

Loobs said:


> Hi ladies :wave: CD1 here for me. I'll be testing around the 26th of November.
> 
> We had a cycle off last cycle cos I was quite ill with shingles and had to take a course of antiviral medication. I'm ready to get back to charting and using OPKs! X

Welcome back!!! So glad you are better. Good luck this cycle, pulling for you to get your BFP!!


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hi Lovely Ladies! :loopy:

MnG~So happy your appointment went so well. Very exciting!!!

Bing~The book you are reading is very interesting. Thank you for sharing the fun facts. Congrats to Mr Bing for winning! Those cakes look like a slice of heaven. My husband is very good in the kitchen too (insert sarcasm). He makes a mean P&J. :haha:

Turtle~Great to see you back. Hopefully, taking it easy this cycle will lead to a BFP. Good Luck! Enjoy the Halloween party this weekend. You and hubby&#8217;s costumes sound like a hoot. Thank you for asking about my hubby.

GSM~Welcome back! 

Eclaire~Good Luck with SMEP.

MamaBee~DS costume sounds really cute! I love Halloween. It&#8217;s such a creative holiday.

Mammasboys~I am happy to see you back. :hugs: How are you feeling after surgery? I am right there with you in regards to cm. I rarely get cm when I am not on meds. Now that I am on a break from meds I had 3 days of fertile cm, but we can&#8217;t bd since hubby is recovering from surgery. I am so frustrated.

Mamabee~Love the pic of your son! So very cute.

Wow I had a lot to catch up on! This thread moves fast. My hubby is recovering nicely from surgery and his follow up appointment went really well. So thrilled he is doing better. It really puts things into perspective. I am enjoying the break from the fertility meds and I feel like I getting back to normal. I have gotten back into my normal workout routine, which really helps me get out my frustrations with not being preggers yet. I am still working through the emotions of the last IUI not sticking. Most days I am fine and I hold it together in public settings, but there are waves of sadness that come and I am not sure what to do with it.

Good Luck to all of the ladies testing this month! Did anyone remember to bring the good Kool Aid from October to get the November party started? :dance:


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Loobs said:


> Hi ladies :wave: CD1 here for me. I'll be testing around the 26th of November.
> 
> We had a cycle off last cycle cos I was quite ill with shingles and had to take a course of antiviral medication. I'm ready to get back to charting and using OPKs! X

Welcome Back Loobs! Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Loobs

Thanks girls :hugs: I tried to have a quiet month on here while I was ill cos I felt I would be frustrated with not being able to try. But I missed everyone so much! 

Glad your hubby is on the mend! X


----------



## LouOscar01

I'm coming over. No AF but BFN at 14dpo. No idea when testing as I need to wait for positive ovulation test which happens whenever it feels like it.


----------



## Turtle0630

MamaBee, yes! The Royals for sure. It has been really exciting and fun for us! I will definitely post pics of the costume! DH isn't into costumes AT ALL and sent me a pic of it a few weeks ago online. He said if I would make that costume, we could do that combo. He thought I wouldn't look into making it and that I would think it was too hard....much to his surprise, I looked into it and saw how easy it was and said ok! He's actually really into it now and excited for it too. :) Please do steal the idea some time, it's been fun! And "hit that thing"...:rofl: Too funny!!! Oh, and I love the pic of your son in his costume! You did a great job with it, and he's so handsome!

Juscause, nice to see you back! How frustrating on DH refusing to bd at the right times! :( I hope he gets his act in gear this cycle! :thumbup:

Mirandala, welcome! :hi: Good luck, I hope it works for you this month and that you get your bfp! :hugs:

Loobs, welcome back!!! So glad to hear that you're feeling better! I was just thinking about you the other day and hoping you were doing okay. :hugs:

Yoga, so glad to hear that hubby is still well on the road to recovery! I'm sure that's a huge relief to both of you. I'm glad to hear that things are starting to normalize for you in your life. I can totally imagine the waves of sadness at times. :( Just don't forget that that's NORMAL and that it's okay to feel like that. And that you WILL get your bfp, hopefully soon!!! :hugs: Oh, and good question on the Kool Aid! I sure do hope someone remembered to bring it! :haha:


----------



## MamaBee413

https://familyguyaddicts.files.wordpress.com/2014/09/kool-aid.png

Raise those glasses, ladies! :wine:


----------



## Turtle0630

Haha!!! MamaBee, you're just too funny! I love it!!!


----------



## MamaBee413

Thanks for the sweet comments about my boy and his costume. He is such a sweetheart; I just wish you all could meet him! We went to a costumed birthday party today and he chose to be a ninja. It must be so much fun being 7 during costume season ;)

I'm so glad to see familiar faces. Loobs, welcome back to the game! Lou, I hope things regulate soon for you. Yoga, glad to hear your husband is on the mend and Turtle - go Royals!

My uterus hates me today and is cramping something fierce on and off. It hasn't happened often, but stops me dead in my tracks when it does. I'm only 3dpo so I'm not real sure why it is being so mean.

I'm excited to get a chance at the early KoolAid this month, and I promise I'll try to leave some for the rest of the month!


----------



## Turtle0630

MamaBee, my uterus has been doing that too this cycle! I'm 4dpo today and it's been doing it since 1dpo. It's felt like pre-AF cramps for me, and it's been so bad at times that I've had to use the heating pad! I really don't know what's going on, it's far too early to be anything...either AF related or pregnancy related! :shrug:

You're so right, I bet it is super fun to be that age at this time of year! Ahh, memories. :)


----------



## MamaBee413

I hate that we plan things out and monitor O and BD around it, but at some point during my tww I always panic that we didn't do enough. Praying for release from that guilt today!


----------



## Eclaire

Welcome back Loobs! We missed you!

Yoga so happy to hear your hubby is doing better.

Megan I would consider waiting on the vitex if you feel your cycles are regular enough, unless you are concerned about your lp. Mine had been between 7 and 9 days. Last month with the vitex it was 11, which is the same length I had before my pregnancy. I would still love to get it a couple of days longer.

Hello everyone else. Hope you are having a good weekend.

Afm having a nice weekend so far. Got me some action last night. Hubby and I took our daughter to the park today to enjoy the beautiful weather and feed the ducks. It was so nice to spend quiet quality time together.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Tww sucks. I am 3dpo and I o'ed on CD 13. I dtd CD 5,7,9,11,13, and 16 (sorry tmi). I think I am covered but my plan was everyday. I had a very short fertile window this month and I don't know if that is do to the chemical pregnancy or not. I don't think I will get pregnant this cycle because of the stress this month. I am not testing early this month. I actually have a doctor appointment on my test day so I will be tested there. My boobs are not sore, but I have been having a lot of back pain,heart burn , and cramping. But I know it is to early to read into any of that. As I said before Tww sucks. Lol


----------



## Turtle0630

Elaire, that sounds like a very nice day with the family! Glad to hear you've had such a good weekend! :)


----------



## gabby_d

Hi, can I be added for November 9th?!? Baby dust to all.


----------



## Turtle0630

Gabby, welcome! :hi: Glad to have you with us, and good luck!


----------



## MamaBee413

Girls, I'm a mess today. I'm crankier than a fat guy in stilettos! I also had a near migraine most of the day and have felt feverish (my actual temp has ranged from 96.26 to 98.54). My morning temps are odd to me for where I am in my cycle (though I'm still fairly new at charting so maybe they aren't odd overall). I took an opk this morning just to see if it was still negative and it turned out positive. We dtd after that just to be on the safe side and tonight I have EWCM. Is it possible that I'm O'ing late and that the one marked on my chart by FF is off? I'm so confused and cranky and spacey today.


----------



## bighouse

I'm 3-4 dpo today and feeling horrible. Started with nausea this morning, which has intensified as the day went on... now I don't even want to move due to nausea and bloating and stomach pain (which I think is due to the gas/bloating). No appetite tonight. Ugh. I'd be a bit more positive about this if I knew it was a pregnancy symptom, but I'm pretty sure it's too early for that! 

In calculating dpo do you include ovulation day, or start with the first day PAST ovulation? I'm assuming the latter.


----------



## Eclaire

Mama it is possible that ff is wrong and will change your ovulation date based on these new signs. How many dpo does ff think you are? Did you have a positive opk, ewcm and a temp shift earlier in the month? Sometimes if you don't have all of the above it will guesstimate ovulation. Also, opks only show a surge of lh, they do not guarantee ovulation. It is rare but you can ovulate days after a positive opk if your body feels like that would be a bad time for a pregnancy, usually due to stress. That is why so many people do smep, because it accounts for a possible delayed ovulation. Hope this helps and you feel better.


----------



## mommasboys2

Yoga- I am doing very well actually I healed up pretty quickly and have been back to my normal self since 3 days after surgery. Doesn't it always seem like our bodies hate us sometimes? The only and only time I have had this awesome ewcm and we can't even try. Hope your husband recovers quickly from surgery!


----------



## Babylove100

Can I join? I'll be testing 20 Nov. Ntnp this cycle!  x


----------



## Bing28

Hi ladies, sorry for the quiet weekend. I was busy and didn't get 5 minutes to log on. I will catch up now and reply 1 page at a time so I don't forget to reply to anyone, so sorry in advance for all my posts! 

Turtle - I hope your Halloween party was good! 

Mama - yes new furniture may not have been the best idea for toddlers visiting! Luckily my sister cancelled because she is I'll, so our new furniture is still nice and pristine atm! :) 

Miss406 - I'm with you with wanting a pregnancy ticker! I can't wait! I'm cd13 today. I think I may ovulate a bit later than normal this cycle as I only had ewcm start yesterday. Usually I get it much earlier. 

Talking of dreams - I dreamt I got a positive HPT last Friday! I was gutted when I woke up and realised it wasn't real! Lol


----------



## Bing28

Jus - welcome :wave: sorry about hubby being stubborn. FX'd you still caught that eggy though! I have you added! 

Babygirl - welcome :wave: I have you added! Just let me know if you want to change the date. 

Megan - 2dpo to test :rofl: I think that may be a tad too early...but I bet some ladies have done it in the past! 

Eclaire - I hope hubby got home okay eventually and you got in lots of :sex: once you got your toddler back to sleep! I'm glad the vitex is working for you. FX'd this is your cycle! 

Miranda - GL this cycle! Let me know a date you'll be testing and I'll add you to the front page!

Loobs :wave: welcome back. I hope you are feeling much better! I've got you added!


----------



## Bing28

Yoga - I'm glad hubby is recovering nicely! Btw...what is a P&J? I'm sure the emotions your feeling are completely normal! I feel waves of sadness come over me too when I think how long we've been trying and I'm not pregnant yet. Remember we're all here if you need a rant, cry etc. :hugs: 

Lou - welcome to November (although I'd prefer it if you didn't have to join)! Let me know when you have a testing date. 

Mama - I hope your uterus has stopped being mean to you now!


----------



## Bing28

Turtle - sorry your uterus is being a b*tch too! Maybe it just means you and Mama had a really strong ovulation! Or maybe your both ovulating twice and will have twins :Haha: 

Eclaire - sounds like you had a lovely relaxing weekend! 

Emilie - yes the TWW does suck. 

Gabby - welcome :wave: I have you added! 

Mama - I hadn't read your post until after I joked above with Turtle that you may both be both ovulating twice! Looking at your chart it does look like you ovulated a few days ago snd you had your temp shift and a positive OPK so maybe you actually are ovulating twice! What OPK brand do you use? Just keep DTD to make sure your covered either way! :) 

Bighouse - you count 1dpo as the first day AFTER ovulation.


----------



## Bing28

Babylove100 - Welcome :wave: I have you added 

Mommas - I'm glad your feeling well after your surgery. Sorry you may miss trying this cycle. :hugs: 

wow...finally caught up! :) anyway afm - me and hubby had an argument on Friday night (cd10) over some mustard, :haha: so we didn't get to DTD that evening and then he was away in cd11 but we DTD last night (cd12) when he got home! So I think SMEP has gone out the window a bit for us this cycle. Anyway I have a busy day at work now so will catch up with you all later! Have a fantastic day everyone! X


----------



## Leti

As much as I like all of you lovely ladies, I didn't want to come to the Nov thread. But at this point I think is inevitable. 
I had the scare of my life this morning. I woke up took my temp and went to the bathroom half sleep. And took a test. Took a shower and when I checked I see a second line!!!!! Then I realized it was an LH stick...... wanted to cry.... tested with a hcg stick and got a bfn at 12 dpo so I guess I'll be coming over.
Nice to know I'm not ovulating now though!:blush::haha:


----------



## LouOscar01

Ahhh Leti!! That must have been awful!!!!!!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi girls!! I've missed you all :) . Salem was an AMAZING time. Such a fun town with so much history.. Even without all the witchy stuff. I would love to go back one day and take my time seeing it all.

I took my trigger shot Saturday evening and had some major nausea after.. No fun! Everyone was trying beers and all sorts of festive brews and I'm over here like "mm, this ice tea is very hoppy" ;-)
We did get to DTD after our long drive home and I hope to again tonight and tomorrow. Very excited for this month!!


Welcome to any newcomers! :) FX'd for everyone!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> Babylove100 - Welcome :wave: I have you added
> 
> Mommas - I'm glad your feeling well after your surgery. Sorry you may miss trying this cycle. :hugs:
> 
> wow...finally caught up! :) anyway afm - me and hubby had an argument on Friday night (cd10) over some mustard, :haha: so we didn't get to DTD that evening and then he was away in cd11 but we DTD last night (cd12) when he got home! So I think SMEP has gone out the window a bit for us this cycle. Anyway I have a busy day at work now so will catch up with you all later! Have a fantastic day everyone! X

Over mustard??? What happened? Couldn't agree bw Dijon or honey?? Lol


----------



## Bing28

Leti - sorry you got a bfn. Let me know a November testing date and if you want me to add you to the front page. 

MnG - I'm glad you had a great weekend! And yay for getting to DTD! Go catch that eggy! I'm excited for you this month! :)

Haha...Mr Bing cooked a potato & onion pie with vegetables for tea and put whole grain mustard in the pie..and I HATE every type of mustard with a passion! So I couldn't eat it and just had a plate of vegetables for my tea instead! Anyway when he asked me why I didn't eat it I snapped at him saying "you know I don't like mustard, why did you put mustard in it?" :haha: . After being together nearly 14 years (living together 8 of those!) I thought he would no by now that I don't like mustard! 

Xx


----------



## Laschai

I ovulated the 18th so I'm guessing if it's gonna be bfp it'll be by 16dpo, so add me to November 3rd (I'll also test October 31st but that's October so...)


----------



## Bing28

Hi laschai :wave: I have you added. GL! Xx


----------



## Babygirl3289

When is a good day to start tracking ovulation? day 9 of my cycle?? I bought the $30 clearblue digital OPK! I think I missed my ovulation by like a day last cycle! So I am really going to focus this cycle!


----------



## Bing28

Babygirl3289 said:


> When is a good day to start tracking ovulation? day 9 of my cycle?? I bought the $30 clearblue digital OPK! I think I missed my ovulation by like a day last cycle! So I am really going to focus this cycle!

How long are your cycles usually? Mine average 28-29 days so I usually start using my OPK's between cd10-12. The box should come with instructions which include a chart showing you which cd is best to start on. Xx


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi ladies!

MnG - Welcome back! Glad you had a good weekend and didn't let the nausea get you down. Get busy :sex: I have everything crossed for you this month.

Bing - I can totally relate to the mustard thing. I'm a super picky eater and hate mustard. I would be really peeved if DH put a bunch of mustard on something he made us for dinner. Sorry it messed up SMEP for you. I'm crossing everything for you too!

Babygirl - I use a cheap opk until the lines look like they are getting darker then I switch to the Clearblue. I have PCOS and don't ovulate regularly all the time so I would be wasting a ton of money if I only used the Clearblue. Oh, and when I do ovulate I usually do it later in my cycle so I don't start testing until around cd14 or cd15.

AFM, 5dpo today. Must resist the urge to pee on things. This tww seems to be going extra slowly for me this month. I think it is because I didn't ovulate until CD21. Wishing I could fast forward time. I need to start packing away all the baby clothes DS has outgrown and I had hoped to have a BFP soon so I could justify not having to do it. lol. I'm excited for this week. I LOVE Halloween!! Also, it is supposed to get cool this week (in the 50's - that's cool for South Texas) and we get to fire up the new fire pit we (really DH) made this past weekend.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> Haha...Mr Bing cooked a potato & onion pie with vegetables for tea and put whole grain mustard in the pie..and I HATE every type of mustard with a passion! So I couldn't eat it and just had a plate of vegetables for my tea instead! Anyway when he asked me why I didn't eat it I snapped at him saying "you know I don't like mustard, why did you put mustard in it?" :haha: . After being together nearly 14 years (living together 8 of those!) I thought he would no by now that I don't like mustard!
> 
> Xx

Lol @MrBing :)
14 years IS a long enough time to know who hates what and who doesn't eat what. Mr.MnG hates ketchup but I always forget... When I was making a glaze last week for meat loaf I totally forgot and put it on top...woops! He picked it all off:dohh:

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. :)


----------



## Querida87

I'll be testing 10-31 and thereafter every seven days until I get some answers!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Bing28 said:


> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> When is a good day to start tracking ovulation? day 9 of my cycle?? I bought the $30 clearblue digital OPK! I think I missed my ovulation by like a day last cycle! So I am really going to focus this cycle!
> 
> How long are your cycles usually? Mine average 28-29 days so I usually start using my OPK's between cd10-12. The box should come with instructions which include a chart showing you which cd is best to start on. XxClick to expand...

My cycles vary - but usually they are 28-33 days, although this one was 25 days. It is weird, I used to have normal cycles!


----------



## Yoga_Girl

mommasboys2 said:


> Yoga- I am doing very well actually I healed up pretty quickly and have been back to my normal self since 3 days after surgery. Doesn't it always seem like our bodies hate us sometimes? The only and only time I have had this awesome ewcm and we can't even try. Hope your husband recovers quickly from surgery!

Thank you momma! Hubby is getting better fast! I am a happy girl. :happydance:

Yeah, I have spent the last year and half being mad at my body. I totally get it. Letting go is easier said than done....I guess I can't control everything in my life though.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Yoga_Girl said:


> ..I guess I can't control everything in my life though.

If only we'd all be in control there would be chocolate fountains instead of gas stations, candy for all and babies... Babies everywhere lol


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Bing28 said:


> Yoga - I'm glad hubby is recovering nicely! Btw...what is a P&J? I'm sure the emotions your feeling are completely normal! I feel waves of sadness come over me too when I think how long we've been trying and I'm not pregnant yet. Remember we're all here if you need a rant, cry etc. :hugs:
> 
> Lou - welcome to November (although I'd prefer it if you didn't have to join)! Let me know when you have a testing date.
> 
> Mama - I hope your uterus has stopped being mean to you now!

Thank you Bing! You are so sweet! I'm just used to being such a happy and up beat person...being sad and angry just doesn't always feel normal to me. PB&J - Sorry! It is Peanut Butter and Jelly. ha ha


----------



## Yoga_Girl

MnGmakes3 said:


> Yoga_Girl said:
> 
> 
> ..I guess I can't control everything in my life though.
> 
> If only we'd all be in control there would be chocolate fountains instead of gas stations, candy for all and babies... Babies everywhere lolClick to expand...

And it would rain money instead of water. LOL!!!! So funny and so true. :O)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Yoga_Girl said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoga_Girl said:
> 
> 
> ..I guess I can't control everything in my life though.
> 
> If only we'd all be in control there would be chocolate fountains instead of gas stations, candy for all and babies... Babies everywhere lolClick to expand...
> 
> And it would rain money instead of water. LOL!!!! So funny and so true. :O)Click to expand...

Ooohh I like how you think!! :thumbup:


----------



## mommasboys2

Leti- Sorry for the bfn!

MNG- I hope y'all caught that egg keeping my fx for you!

Bing- That is to funny you would think he would know after 14 years. Hubby and I have been together 11 years and I still try to get him to eat stuff he doesn't like because he literally doesn't like any veggies!

Megan- Good luck on holding out I always try but normally give it by 10 dpo.

Afm I thought I was having an awesome month since I have had to many great signs this month. Was keeping my fx that next month would be just as good since we can start ttc again but now I think I have a yeast infection so back to the doctor I go. Idk what is up with my body this month I have never had a yeast infection before. Hoping it wasn't caused by actually getting the ok to bd after two very long weeks ;)

Fx for all you ladies this month and welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## Querida87

just got the news, my ultrasound didn't show any sticky beans, just several small ovarian cysts. now i'll be wtt until 11-11 when I get my mirena out at my annual.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Can I join in. Next period due on the 10th but I'll probably start testing on the 7th or 8th haha.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Well I am all emotional. Everything makes me cry. It sucks.


----------



## orionfox

Querida87 said:


> just got the news, my ultrasound didn't show any sticky beans, just several small ovarian cysts. now i'll be wtt until 11-11 when I get my mirena out at my annual.

Sorry to hear that...did they say what kind of ovarian cysts they were?


----------



## Bing28

Querida87 - welcome :wave: 

MnG - how can Mr.MnG not like ketchup?!? :haha: It's the best thing ever invented! 

Babygirl - I've aknow what you mean, I've always been 28/29 day cycles and all of a sudden recently I've ovulated early and had a 26 and 27 day cycle! I think it may be the accupuncture I've been having but can't be sure.


----------



## Bing28

Yoga/MnG - raining money! I like that idea! ;) 

Mommas - sorry about the yeast infection. I hope it clears up soon. :hugs: 

Querida87 - I hope the cysts aren't anything serious. Let me know if you have a November testing date you want me to put on the first page? 

JandJPlus1 - welcome :wave: I'll get you added. 

Xx


----------



## LouOscar01

Keep meaning to start temping but always forget in the am!! Still sign of AF, so no way of knowing when I'll ovulate. SO BLOODY IRRITATING. Id be fine if I just had a day to work towards. Making sure I BD every other day / every 3 days this cycle.


----------



## MnGmakes3

LouOscar01 said:


> Keep meaning to start temping but always forget in the am!! Still sign of AF, so no way of knowing when I'll ovulate. SO BLOODY IRRITATING. Id be fine if I just had a day to work towards. Making sure I BD every other day / every 3 days this cycle.

I'm not sure if this was mentioned before but do you have pcos? Or are your cycles usually normal?? If you know when you O'd last month it *should* be around the same cycle day this month.


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA for a few days. I've been following along, just haven't had a chance to post! :)

Mama, I'm so sorry that the opk turned positive again the other day! :( That would make me super cranky too! That's so weird since it looks like you did have a temp shift after the original positive opk. :shrug: It looks like FF kept your original O date though, the whole thing is just weird. Maybe Bing is right and you're Oing twice, and will end up with twins! :winkwink:

Bighouse, I agree with Bing (I think it was you saying it?) that you count 1dpo as being the first day AFTER O. I'm sorry you haven't been feeling well! :hugs: Are you feeling any better yet?

Mommas, so glad to hear that you've been doing well since surgery and healed up nicely! That's great news! Really sorry to hear about your YI though. I've never had one and they do NOT sound pleasant at all. I wish your poor body would give you a break already! :hugs:

Bing, sorry to hear about your fight with Mr. Bing, and that it kept you from smep again! Kind of funny that it was over mustard, but I would be pissy too in that situation! 

Leti, the opk/hpt mix-up was making me giggle, but I also am really sorry to you that you got your hopes up like that! :( Has AF arrived yet for you, or are you still possibly in this game? :)

MnG, so glad you had fun in Salem this weekend! And I still have everything crossed for you that this is your month! I just have a really, really good feeling about it for you this month. :thumbup:

Laschai, Querida, JandJ and Babylove, welcome! Good luck, I hope that you catch that eggie! :)

Megan, glad to hear you got your fire pit done! And just in time for the cooler weather! I'll be jealous of you while you're enjoying it this weekend. :)

MnG and Yoga, I like the way you ladies think! Send some of that my way if you would! ;)

Querida, I hope your cysts aren't anything serious! :( Are they planning on doing anything for them?

Lou, I'm so sorry that things STILL aren't going for you. How long has it been now since your last AF? :hugs:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> MnG - how can Mr.MnG not like ketchup?!? :haha: It's the best thing ever invented!

I know, right?! Mr MnGs first job many years ago was washing dishes at a restaurant. What happens when plates are stacked up for a while?? The ketchup gets all grimey, sticky and smelly. He says it used to get stuck on his fingers and on his clothes so he can't stand it. I'm surprised he let's me keep it in the house lol


----------



## Turtle0630

Oh, and the party went great! We had such a fun time! The costume turned out great and I got lots of compliments on it. I had a brief freak-out moment when I didn't think I'd be able to get it on, but thankfully it all worked out. I wasn't able to use the leggings I had made with the fringe going up them as well (my legs are wider than the cardboard I put in them to stretch them out, and since I used a hot glue gun it just WOULD NOT BUDGE) but that's okay! All in all, I'd say it was a success! Here's a pic of me in the costume, and a silly pic of DH in his costume "hitting" the pinata! :) (If I can figure out how to get them to upload that is!)
 



Attached Files:







10414494_10152395531965079_8310380401017906451_n.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 16









IMAG0506.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## IrishKitty

This is a seriously busy thread, don't know how to keep up with everyone! I'm spotting a few BFP's on other threads on BnB so hopefully some of that babydust will rub off on this one.

I'm only on CD8 here so in that boring TWW for the actual TWW. :coffee: My first two cycles I thought the TWW was the actual worst - now I think the first half of the cycle is much more of a pain because I feel like there's nothing I can do. Apart from BD'ing of course heh. At least in the TWW, I can start hoping a little more.


----------



## IrishKitty

Turtle0630 said:


> Oh, and the party went great! We had such a fun time! The costume turned out great and I got lots of compliments on it. I had a brief freak-out moment when I didn't think I'd be able to get it on, but thankfully it all worked out. I wasn't able to use the leggings I had made with the fringe going up them as well (my legs are wider than the cardboard I put in them to stretch them out, and since I used a hot glue gun it just WOULD NOT BUDGE) but that's okay! All in all, I'd say it was a success! Here's a pic of me in the costume, and a silly pic of DH in his costume "hitting" the pinata! :) (If I can figure out how to get them to upload that is!)

Awesome photos Turtle! That's such a great idea for a couples costume!


----------



## LouOscar01

Turtle your photos are great! MGN I have an appt on 7th nov to check for PCOS. 

Last 'red' period was in July :(


----------



## MeganS0326

Turtle - you and DH look so gosh darn cute. Love it!!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

LouOscar01 said:


> Turtle your photos are great! MGN I have an appt on 7th nov to check for PCOS.
> 
> Last 'red' period was in July :(

Based on just that I'd say it is.. but what do I know. I hope your doctor is able to find some answers for you! A good friend of mine got pregnant on cycle 3 of trying and she's had PCOS for years. It was a medicated cycle on Clomid but she had no major issues and is now expecting in January :)
FX'd for you!


----------



## Querida87

orionfox said:


> Querida87 said:
> 
> 
> just got the news, my ultrasound didn't show any sticky beans, just several small ovarian cysts. now i'll be wtt until 11-11 when I get my mirena out at my annual.
> 
> Sorry to hear that...did they say what kind of ovarian cysts they were?Click to expand...

my gp ordered the ultrasound and they just said small ovarian cysts and to follow up with the ob/gyn I woke up wondering though if maybe I am just too early into this to tell.. I have no idea what my cycles are like or even if I ovulate since I've had mirena for 6 yr now. I read that sometimes it can take 2wk to implant and have hcg surge and that it's hard to know for sure wether it's a baby or a cyst before 5-6wks so I haven't 100% given up hope, I've just resigned myself to waiting until next week at the earliest to poas again and to ask the ob how to get that bfp quickly..


----------



## Querida87

Turtle0630 said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA for a few days. I've been following along, just haven't had a chance to post! :)
> 
> Querida, I hope your cysts aren't anything serious! :( Are they planning on doing anything for them?
> 
> :hugs:

My gp ordered the ultrasound, her nurse said they were small and that I should follow up with my ob. I guess I will have more news after I talk to him.. Still holding the faint hope that it was too early in to see a sticky bean and that I will surprise all my nay-saying "friends" with my good news. But I am resigned to wait *patiently* a couple more weeks, seeing as I really don't have a choice..


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi there 

Turtle gave me the link from the October testing thread. I will only be 8dpo on 1st November so make more sense to test on 3rd November at earliest. 

Thanks.


----------



## MnGmakes3

wantingagirl said:


> Hi there
> 
> Turtle gave me the link from the October testing thread. I will only be 8dpo on 1st November so make more sense to test on 3rd November at earliest.
> 
> Thanks.

Welcome wanting :wave: hope this is your month!!!


----------



## orionfox

Querida87 said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Querida87 said:
> 
> 
> just got the news, my ultrasound didn't show any sticky beans, just several small ovarian cysts. now i'll be wtt until 11-11 when I get my mirena out at my annual.
> 
> Sorry to hear that...did they say what kind of ovarian cysts they were?Click to expand...
> 
> my gp ordered the ultrasound and they just said small ovarian cysts and to follow up with the ob/gyn I woke up wondering though if maybe I am just too early into this to tell.. I have no idea what my cycles are like or even if I ovulate since I've had mirena for 6 yr now. I read that sometimes it can take 2wk to implant and have hcg surge and that it's hard to know for sure wether it's a baby or a cyst before 5-6wks so I haven't 100% given up hope, I've just resigned myself to waiting until next week at the earliest to poas again and to ask the ob how to get that bfp quickly..Click to expand...

Yeah i would definitely follow up as then you can find out if they are ones that cause fertility problems such as pcos or if they are ones that dont interfer with fertility. That way you find out sooner than later and can get the ball rolling faster.


----------



## Querida87

orionfox said:


> Querida87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i would definitely follow up as then you can find out if they are ones that cause fertility problems such as pcos or if they are ones that dont interfer with fertility. That way you find out sooner than later and can get the ball rolling faster.
> 
> I called my ob and even told the nurse I plan on ttc and instead of giving me an apt to talk about the cysts so I'm ahead of the ball, she said the dr would talk to me about it at my appt. Wish I had options but I don't, not without driving to another town anyways. :growlmad:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Loobs

I am dreadful at keeping up the chat with you ladies! I've just read through from where I left off (about 5 pages) and was trying to remember what to say to you all but I'm pooped so that didn't work. :dohh: how do you all do it?! 

Here's what I remember - 

I love the idea of raining money. I agree that ketchup is awesome. MnG - hope this is your lucky month! Turtle - those are fab costumes! 

Aaaaaand that's it. Told you I was bad. 

I started taking my temp again this morning. The witch seems to have almost disappeared but I remember that the last few cycles have had a very light "almost gone" day before she comes back again, just for a day then spotting for a day. 

X


----------



## Eclaire

Turtle the costumes turned out amazing! You should be very proud.

Mng glad you had a good trip and got some well timed action. Sorry the trigger shot made you sick, but love the hoppy iced tea. Pretty funny.

Bing sorry smep was delayed but not to worry you still have lots of time to catch that egg.

Loobs glad you are back to temping. Are you trying anything special this month?

Afm, CD14 and I am expecting a positive opk later today. Temp dropped and have tons of ewcm. Plus already have some :sex: scheduled for tonight. That is if I finish dd's Halloween costume first. Must sew. Must sew. Must sew.


----------



## orionfox

Querida87 said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Querida87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i would definitely follow up as then you can find out if they are ones that cause fertility problems such as pcos or if they are ones that dont interfer with fertility. That way you find out sooner than later and can get the ball rolling faster.
> 
> I called my ob and even told the nurse I plan on ttc and instead of giving me an apt to talk about the cysts so I'm ahead of the ball, she said the dr would talk to me about it at my appt. Wish I had options but I don't, not without driving to another town anyways. :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats good :) Im sure it will all get sorted out at your next dr appt. You are lucky to find out about the cysts now before actively ttc. Many on here found out months or even over a year of ttc that they had the cysts that affect fertillity. Hopefully they arent those cysts and if they are, your dr will get you on meds to help you out. So either way you will be good.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Loobs

Eclaire - don't really have much of a plan, our BD pattern will very much depend on when I O. We sometimes struggle to get it in with our work schedules. I've got some preseed here to use if need be. Otherwise it's just charting and OPKing. I tried evening primrose oil one cycle and I didn't O til CD21 so trying to avoid anything like that! Get sewing, catch that eggy! X


----------



## Querida87

orionfox said:


> Thats good :) Im sure it will all get sorted out at your next dr appt. You are lucky to find out about the cysts now before actively ttc. Many on here found out months or even over a year of ttc that they had the cysts that affect fertillity. Hopefully they arent those cysts and if they are, your dr will get you on meds to help you out. So either way you will be good.

I am grateful to find out sooner rather than later, but I thought telling the ob I wanted to ttc would encourage them to fit me in before the mirena removal so that by the time I am ready to ttc post-mirena there won't be a cyst problem. Oh well. I may be able to get in with the health department next Monday and get a whole week ahead and use that time to start losing mirena weight and hopefully my cysts won't be a problem by my first period..


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Turtle0630 said:


> Oh, and the party went great! We had such a fun time! The costume turned out great and I got lots of compliments on it. I had a brief freak-out moment when I didn't think I'd be able to get it on, but thankfully it all worked out. I wasn't able to use the leggings I had made with the fringe going up them as well (my legs are wider than the cardboard I put in them to stretch them out, and since I used a hot glue gun it just WOULD NOT BUDGE) but that's okay! All in all, I'd say it was a success! Here's a pic of me in the costume, and a silly pic of DH in his costume "hitting" the pinata! :) (If I can figure out how to get them to upload that is!)

OMG Turtle you are adorable! What a cute idea for the party! Glad you guys had fun.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

MnGmakes3 said:


> Yoga_Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoga_Girl said:
> 
> 
> ..I guess I can't control everything in my life though.
> 
> If only we'd all be in control there would be chocolate fountains instead of gas stations, candy for all and babies... Babies everywhere lolClick to expand...
> 
> And it would rain money instead of water. LOL!!!! So funny and so true. :O)Click to expand...
> 
> Ooohh I like how you think!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

You too! Babies everywhere please?! :winkwink:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Loobs said:


> Eclaire - don't really have much of a plan, our BD pattern will very much depend on when I O. We sometimes struggle to get it in with our work schedules. I've got some preseed here to use if need be. Otherwise it's just charting and OPKing. I tried evening primrose oil one cycle and I didn't O til CD21 so trying to avoid anything like that! Get sewing, catch that eggy! X

Looobs!!!!!! When did you sneak in??? :friends: how areyouyour??


----------



## NoRi2014

Hello ladies! Bing I am not sure when I will be testing but my best guess is Nov 25th. Although I don't think our timing will work out well this month but if nothing else I will practice poas! Lol

hope everyone is well!


----------



## Turtle0630

Thanks, everyone for the costume compliments! I must say, I was pretty dang proud of it. And it was really fun to make! 

Eclaire, yay for fertile signs! Good luck, I hope you catch it!!! I agree with Loobs, sew, sew, sew! :winkwink:

I'm running out the door to grab some dinner but I'll check back in later and respond to anything else I might have missed! :)


----------



## Bing28

Hi ladies, 

sorry but I've been busy working this evening so I've not had chance to catch up as usual on my train commute home. I have to work tomor morning on my train commute too, so I wont be able to catch up and update the front page with any new ladies testing days until tomorrow evening! 

I hope everyone has had a good day and have a great day tomorrow too! 

:)


----------



## MamaBee413

I'm so behind on posts! I hope I get a chance to catch up. I skimmed through and have to say I love the rainbows and babies playland you all have dreamed up :thumbup: and how adorable is your costume, Turtle?! I am totally making that for next year!!! Did it hold up well throughout the night?

You ladies jest about twins, but I would so be in heaven if that came true. I want twins in a bad way! :oneofeach:

My symptoms are increasing, but I wonder if it isn't the progesterone cream I started this month. I'm trying to keep my mind grounded, but my head is already in the clouds. Truly, I feel spacey. 

FX for some of that potent Kool-Aid this time around!

:hugs: to you all!!!!


----------



## MamaBee413

P.S. What is the trick for getting a photo of your chart vs just the link to your chart in your signature? (not that my chart is anything special to look at ;) )


----------



## crystlmcd

You have to use a URL/IMG HTML link like this (i added the spaces in url & img to show you what the code should look like, yours should use url & img without spaces):
[u r l=https://FertilityFriend.com/home/4efbb2/][i m g]https://FertilityFriend.com/home/4efbb2/thumb.png[/i m g][/u r l]


----------



## MamaBee413

crystlmcd said:


> You have to use a URL/IMG HTML link like this (i added the spaces in url & img to show you what the code should look like, yours should use url & img without spaces):
> [u r l=https://FertilityFriend.com/home/4efbb2/][i m g]https://FertilityFriend.com/home/4efbb2/thumb.png[/i m g][/u r l]

I think I got it! Thanks so much :happydance:


----------



## orionfox

Ok so i have something that will make everyone laugh as well as me...i was trying to figure out what i wanted to dress up as for our halloween party at the daycare on friday. Ive decided with the help of my co worker that im going to dress up as a baby lol. Im going to wear a matching pair of pjs, pig tails, bring a stuffie, ive got a bottle and going to wear a bib lol. I cant wait for all the 3-5yr olds to laugh as they will find it pretty funny. Its going to be a fun day at work lol.


----------



## LouOscar01

Forgot to temp again this morning!! SO ANNOYED. Need to get into the hang of this!!! Any tricks for remembering!! X


----------



## Loobs

Hi MnG! I sneaked in a few days ago when my new cycle started. I'm all better from my illness last month and I'm ready to get back to it! Hope you're good!

Lou - sorry you're finding it hard to remember, I do that sometimes too! I sometimes can't sleep cos I'm too busy thinking about having to take my temperature in the morning. 

AFM, had a wacky temp this morning. I normally run 35.something pre O and then 36.something after. It was 36.17 this morning. Maybe just a bit wacky cos the witch is still hanging around? Maybe the heating clicked on without me realising? Who knows. 

x


----------



## Miss406

Morning ladies :D
How we all doing?

Can I have some advice?
Does this IC look + to you?

Do you have inconsistent results with tests?
If the IC IS +, then why is my CB digital and other tests showing NOT positive yet? 
Thanks :)

P.s (CB digital say to use FMU! I thought with OPK's you DID NOT use FMU?) I retested 2 hours after with SMU and as you can see, the line HAS got darker but still it's reading negative. Bottom two digital sticks are from this morning..
 



Attached Files:







opk1.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 6









opk2.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 6









opk3.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 10









opk4.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MnGmakes3

Loobs-- thats so great to hear you're feeling better. You must have came back when I was off on a road trip. I still haven't gotten a chance to catch up with those pages I missed. :dohh: I wouldn't worry about the temps, with the weather changing, if you're still spotting that could very well be why.

Miss- I would say test again this afternoon or early evening if you can.. I hardly ever use FMU for the digis and never had an issue. If you can test in themorning then again later on in site it'll be a pos at least in the next day or two. Get to it girl! :)

Lou- I used to keep my termometer tight on top of my mobile, that way when my alarm went off it would be right in my hand. Or if you can remember try under your pillow?

Orion- can't wait to see pics of the custome! I loved working at a day care. The one year I dressed up like a cow and all the kids got a kick out of the utters lol

Mamabee- how are you feeling?? Did you get script for the cream or did you just buy online?


----------



## Turtle0630

Good morning, everyone! :hi:

Irish, I know a lot of people think waiting to O is sometimes worse than the tww, but I've come to find it pretty relaxing actually (well, most cycles anyways). I don't feel any pressure and I'm not driving myself as crazy, it's pretty nice usually! :thumbup:

Lou, while I don't hope that you have PCOS by any means, I also know that would at least tell you SOMETHING and send you on the road to getting some answers and a solution. Good luck, I really hope whatever happens at the appointment is whatever is easiest to "fix". Oh, and I agree with Loobs on the temping stuff...the months where I'm temping, I end up causing myself to sleep crappy a lot of the nights because I'm thinking and worrying about temping so much! :dohh:

Querida, glad you're going to follow up with your obgyn and make sure it's nothing serious! Good luck! 

Wanting, welcome to the November thread! :hi: Glad you decided to join us over here! It's a lovely group of ladies. :)

Eclaire, did you get your positive opk yesterday afternoon as expected? And did you finish all that sewing so you could get down to business? :haha:

Nori, welcome to November! I'm really sorry that your bean wasn't a sticky one last month and that you have to be here at all, but since it wasn't then I'm glad to have you back with us. I really hope you have better luck this cycle! :hugs:

Bing, so sorry that work is keeping you so busy that you're having to work on your commute both to and from work! That's no fun! :( I hope you're doing well, and not too stressed!

Mama, it actually did hold up really well throughout the night! I was sure it would be a one time wear type of thing, and that it would totally rip taking it off, but it didn't! A lot of the ones I had just streaming down from the skirt did, but those are easy to just glue new ones on. If the top part had ripped it wouldn't have been fixable. We have another party to go to this weekend that we might wear the costumes to, I'm happy to know that I at least can if I want to! If you really think you're going to make it next year, let me know if you want any tips! :thumbup: And YAY for increasing symptoms!!! :)

Orion, that costume sounds so cute! I bet the kids will get a big kick out of it! :) You should post pics!

Miss406, that IC does look positive to me, but I agree that it's weird that the others wouldn't be (or even be close really). I do agree with MnG to test in the afternoon instead, even though the box says FMU. Are you testing twice a day, just in case?


----------



## onetubeleft

November 7th for me plz x


----------



## Emski51

Hello uniters !!!! 

Just to let you all know I am still lurking around keeping an eye out for those bfp I have everything crossed for you all !!! Hope all you lovely ladies are well and a early Happy Halloween xxxx


----------



## Eclaire

Opk wasn't positive yesterday. Oh well, I am sure it will be within the next two days. I did get some :sex: last night so still on track with smep this month. Got my daughter's costume sewn with the exception of hemming the legs and sleeves, put it on her to mark the hems and nearly had to grease her up to get her in. :dohh: So I ended up opening the side seams and adding two inches of fabric to each side. I will try it on her again when she wakes up from her nap. I think it should fit her now.


----------



## Bing28

Finally managed to catch up! :) 

Lou - FX'd you get some answers at your appointment. 

MnG - that's funny about the ketchup! :haha: I don't think I'd be too keen on the stuff either if I use to wash dishes!

Turtle - I love your piñata pics! You both look great! I'm good thank you. Thanks for asking. I was a little stressed last night but got everything done I needed to today at work so feeling a bit more relaxed now. Apart from trains are delayed tonight so will be home an hour later than usual :( 

Irish - I'm completely the opposite and prefer the TWW waiting to ovulate...I find the actual TWW so stressful with symptom spotting and hopes going up only to go back down again! It's funny how we are all different. 

Wantingagirl / onetubeleft - welcome to the November thread. :wave: I have you all added. GL catching that eggy! 

Loobs - :haha: I know what you mean about keeping up! Ive started to write a reply in my notes on my iphone and copy and paste it at re end! Otherwise my memory would be awful too! 

Eclaire - Thats funny about your dd's Halloween costume :haha: glad you managed to fix it though! I wish I was good at sewing. Do you have a sewing machine or do you do it by hand? 

Nori - I've put you down for the 25th but let me know if you need to change it! 

Mama - your not alone with wanting twins...me and my hubby would love them too! I have everything crossed you get your wish! :hug:

Orion - that costume sounds fun. Do all the kiddies dress up too? 

Miss406 - I'd say that was positive. You usually get your LH surge mid morning which is prob why you got a neg with FMU and pos with SMU. Was the CB pic taken with FMU too? I know the CB instructions always say to use FMU but I still use them when I get home from work around 7pm so I don't miss the surge. I tested out the the story one cycle and got a neg with my CB with FMU and a pos in the evening! The best time to test is around 2pm apparently but I always forget to take mine to work so test when I get home.

Emski - nice to hear from you! :wave: I hope you and baby are doing well! I can't believe your 8 weeks along already! 

Afm - I have loads of ewcm today so suspect I'll get my +ve OPK when I test in a bit. We started SMEP a bit later than planned but if I get my positive OPK late we're going to try and DTD tonight, tomor morning (as both me & hubby are out tomor night), Friday morn and finally on Sunday morning! So wish me luck as I think I'm going to be shattered come Sunday! :haha: 

I need a bit of advice from the ladies who are already mommies...I am bridesmaid for my BFF next June. She has just ordered bridesmaid dresses and I got her to order me a UK size 12, 14, 16 and 18 (she knows we are TTC) but she needs to send back the ones I'm not keeping within 28 days. Anyway I need to decide which size to keep. If November is my lucky month I'll be 7.5months pregnant at her wedding. I'm usually a UK size 12 and only a B cup in boobs and the dress is floaty and the size 12 fits me perfectly atm. How many dress sizes do you think I'd go up if I was 7.5 months preggers? As the dress is floaty and can easily go over a bump, its more my chest area I'm concerned about growing. I'll try and find a pic of the dress so you can see what you think.


----------



## Rockinghorse

Hey everyone. Hope you don't mind if I join you all. I have just spotted this thread. I'm thinking of testing on the 1st Nov :D


----------



## Bing28

This is me in the dress. As you can see it's very floaty from the waist down but tight up top.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Querida87

Bing28 said:


> This is me in the dress. As you can see it's very floaty from the waist down but tight up top.

I would say keep the 14 so you have a little extra room but aren't swimming in extra fabric if it doesn't happen. Also, I only went up one cup size during and one after my first (went from A prior to B during to C after). With my second I went up one size during and one more after I stopped nursing (WTH??) So I went A to B to C, then C to D to finally DD. the dress' waistline is perfect for pregnancy so definitely don't go to much bigger. You can always pick out a cheap redactor bra if you grow too much cupwise between now and the wedding (it'll only be on for a few hours anyways and then you can change). Hope I helped


----------



## Querida87

Hey ladies I have a few questions. Has anyone ever used Fertili Tea loose tea or Conceive Easy pills? What did you like dislike about them? Can I use those yummy vitamin C drops to get the extra vitamin C that's good for watery cm? How much mucinex should I use? Can I safely add sugar to my Fertili Tea? Why has my cervix stayed high soft and closed for the last week and started to feel longer (as in cant dtd in my fave positions anymore bc it hurts bc my cervix feels longer and my insides are tighter) if I'm not already preggers???


----------



## Bing28

Querida - that's really helpful! Thank you so much! 

Rockinghorse - I have you added! GL! Xx


----------



## Bing28

Just got my smiley face! So I'm off to catch that eggy! :thumbup: :sex: :spermy:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Bing - my recommendation is to go up 2 sizes actually in case you are pregnant. That dress is belted around your middle (or at least appears so in the photo) which is where I expanded the most in my last pregnancy, and not lower like where the flowy part is. Dresses here can be taken in or let out anywhere from 1-2 sizes so you could still get it altered down a size if needed. 
My friend was just in a wedding 11 days after having a baby. She fit in a dress 2 sizes up from her pre-baby size, and sized the dress when she was around 6 months pregnant.


----------



## Eclaire

Bing I worked as a seamstress before my dd was born and have altered dozens of bridesmaids dresses. Here is my advice, look inside the bodice of the dress and see what kind of seam allowance there is. (That would be the amount of fabric left over at each seam.) Also look to see if there are notches in the seam allowance as that will limit how much you can let the dress out. Most dresses won't give you more that half an inch per seam to be let out. And since this dress is fitted at the natural waistline you will be in big trouble if you are 7 months pregnant since there won't be enough fabric to compensate. Sizes in the states are usually 1 to 1 1/2inches different so two sizes will likely only give you 3 inches extra to play with. I say go as big as you can because it is easier and cheaper to take it in than to run out of room letting it out. Hold off giving your friend a size request until the last minute so you have more time to determine your needs. Hope this helps. Now go catch that egg.


----------



## Eclaire

Got my positive opk so let the :sex: marathon start. Thanks to smep I am looking at 4 days in a row. Better get a couple of bottles of wine ready. (I drank 3 glasses the night I conceived dd) so I think I might try that again.


----------



## Eclaire

Bing I just looked at the pictures again and had an idea. If your friend is okay with your dress being slightly different you could go up one size and have the waist raised so that it falls right under the bustline (like an empire waist). That would give you enough room for a baby bump and pregnancy boobs. The only issue would be the length, but honestly any dress would be shorter in the front if you were pregnant.


----------



## Bing28

Kosmik / Eclaire - thanks so much for the advice! How lucky am I to have a thread with a seamstress! I'll have a look at the dress tomorrow to see how much seam there is! Yes that's a good idea about moving the waist up. I too think it will be best to maybe keep the size 16 so I can always get it made smaller if need be, as like you say it will be easier to make smaller than take out! 

Eclaire - looks like we will be TWW buddies! :happydance: I too will be :sex: 4 nights in a row! And I like your thinking about the :wine: ! 

Xx


----------



## EmilieBrianne

So I am pmsing. Which sucks. Like freaking clockwork


----------



## Emski51

Yea I know I can't believe I am 8 weeks I had my first midwife appointment yesterday :o

Bing the dress is really nice I have my sister in laws wedding in Dec I brought the dress the month before I fell hopefully it will still fit I will be 4 months so fx bump will still be small !

Go get that egg !!:happydance:


----------



## Bing28

Emski - I'm sure you'll be fine, my sister was 5 months pregnant at my wedding and we bought the dresses just before she found out. I think she had to have it taken out a tiny bit as she was just starting to get a proper bump. But like Eclaire said, if it's got a decent seam you could always have it taken out a little bit if it is too tight. 

It's just so hard with me as I don't know if I'll need a bigger dress size or not yet! FX'd I will! :) 

How did the midwife appointment go? 

Xx


----------



## Bing28

Querida87 said:


> Hey ladies I have a few questions. Has anyone ever used Fertili Tea loose tea or Conceive Easy pills? What did you like dislike about them? Can I use those yummy vitamin C drops to get the extra vitamin C that's good for watery cm? How much mucinex should I use? Can I safely add sugar to my Fertili Tea? Why has my cervix stayed high soft and closed for the last week and started to feel longer (as in cant dtd in my fave positions anymore bc it hurts bc my cervix feels longer and my insides are tighter) if I'm not already preggers???

Sorry but I don't know the answer to any of those question. I have heard checking your cervix is not very reliable though. FX'd some of the other ladies on here will be able to help you. Xx


----------



## Rockinghorse

Hey everyone, how is everyone doing? :)


----------



## Loobs

Bing - I have no helpful advice but that dress is beautiful! And I love the idea of typing replies in the notes bit of your phone. Might steal that!

Lots of BDing going on with these positive OPKs I hope! Catch those eggies girls!

AFM, my temp came back down again to its normal pre O range today so I've disregarded yesterdays high one. Just some light spotting today so I'm almost ready to get onto the fun bit!

x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi Ladies! 
Welcome rockinghorse! :wave:

Emski- so glad to see you here! Can't believe you are 8 weeks already. It's so exciting!!! 

Bing and Eclair- sending you lots of baby :dust: go get em girls!!! Bing the dress is so pretty. My mom used to seamstress for years and I have to agree with Eclaire..or maybe move the belt if the bride allows. 

Loobs- no time like note ;) I hope this is your cycle!!

Querida- sorry, I'm not familiar with fertilitea at all but I think conceive easy is like preseed. Which I love, love, love!! Best product out there, IMO. I hope someone is able to answer your other question regarding the sugar.

AFM, FF says I'm now 3dpo. I'm going to have to say I'm out this cycle. We only managed to bd on Sunday evening. Monday and Tues hubby had a debilitating, stabbing pain in his head that we ended up going to the ER yesterday. I've never seen him cry like this and look so scared. I did some research and we both think it was a thunderclap headache.. Basically a sex migraine (pre orgasm) All his tests and CT scan came back normal so the doctor released him and told us to follow up with our PCP. 
I would never go to the ER for a migraine but I have never seen anyone hold their head in agony for a half hour and not move. I'm glad he's feeling better... Just bummed out this whole cycle was a waste of money. We have decided to take a break from TTC and make sure he doesn't get any more of these episodes.

Good luck to you all :)


----------



## Emski51

It was a long appointment went in at 2.50 got out at 4.00 lots of form filling and questions had bloods taken etc the standard Midwife was lovely though really nice got a nice yellow folder that I have to take with me to appointments etc... its quite large. Going back in two weeks for some more blood test as you can't have the first part of the DS test until 10 weeks.

Its nice to have the midwife because you can call them when you worry etc..

Bing fx it happens for you I can't believe they make you wait 3 yrs that is a long time and the month we tried smep it worked ! 

MnG - Sounds like you had a brilliant time when you went away :)


----------



## LouOscar01

Oh MGN that must have been terrifying!! Glad he is ok now. So NTNP now. 


Emski - how exciting!!!!!!! 

AFM remembered to take my temp this morning at 8am!! 36.77. Just took it again now (midday) and it's 37.77...is temp supposed to be lower before moving around?


----------



## Querida87

EmilieBrianne said:


> So I am pmsing. Which sucks. Like freaking clockwork

Sorry the witch visited you Emilie. :(


----------



## Leti

I'm officially part of this thread, witch got me overnight. I'll prob be testing Nov 24th.

I can't wait to start seeing all the Nov BFP on this thread!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Hey ladies, unfortunately AF got me this morning so I'm moving over here. Hopefully I'll ovulate by cd 17 again but I wont commit to a testing day yet as it can vary.

Out with the hubby tomorrow night, then lunch (will have to be a light lunch) and then afternoon tea Saturday and then start a strict diet on Sunday. Fingers crossed losing more weight does the trick...my pcos likes it when I lose weight lol!

xx


----------



## RonnieV

hey ladies....haven't been on in a bit but I'm back!!!
officially 1dpo(I think)- last cycle was 26 days but I'm thinking that stress from school contributedtoit coming on early, as my cycles are on average 28 days...me and my boo have dtd everyday of my fertile window so fx'd for bfp this month...this would be my 10th month actively ttc, and I have started taking maca and b complex(mainly for the folic acid)
Good luck to all....let's bake something other than a turkey 
Oh yeah....put me down for November 14th...please and thank you


----------



## Turtle0630

Onetube and Rockinghorse, welcome! :hi: Good luck, I hope this is your month! :)

Emski, great to see you! Glad to have you following along with us still, and so glad to hear that things are going so great with you! Yay! 

Loobs and Bing, that's funny about the keeping up stuff! I never can unless I'm posting from an actual computer (and not my phone). My trick for it then is to open up 2 tabs of the thread, one for reading the posts and one for responding in after I've read a post! :D

Bing, I'm sorry that I can't give you any advice on the dress situation (although it sounds like you've been given GREAT advice already! :thumbup:) but I just wanted to say that I LOVE it!!! It's a really pretty dress, and it looks great on you! Oh, and yay for smiley face! FX for you!

Querida, I'm sorry that I don't really have any answers for you either. :( I'm hoping somebody here will though!

Eclaire, yay for a positive opk for you too! Wahoo! I have my FX for you as well, good luck!

Loobs, glad to hear your temp came back down to normal pre-O range. It's always so confusing when they do something weird!

MnG, I really hope that your break doesn't have to be too long. But maybe this time of ntnp will be good for you guys! More relaxing, I'm sure. I'm really glad to hear that hubby is ok, and I hope they can get him back to new in no time! :hugs:

Lou, yay for remembering to temp! :thumbup: I don't know how it's supposed to be compared to after getting up and moving around, I've never really taken in later in the day to see! :shrug:

Leti and Cookie, sorry that the witch got you both and that you're having to move over! Welcome to November though! :hugs:

Ronnie, welcome back! Haha, "baking more than a turkey"...I love it! :haha: Good luck to you this cycle, FX for you!


----------



## Bing28

Sorry you've had to join the November thread Leti, cookie & ronnie. FX'd that November is our month! I'll get you added to the front page later as this is just a flying visit as I have a work quiz tonight! Wish me luck as I'm rubbish at quiz's! :haha:

I'll catch up properly later. Have a good evening everyone! Xx


----------



## Turtle0630

Good luck, Bing! I hope you ace that quiz! :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Querida87 said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> So I am pmsing. Which sucks. Like freaking clockwork
> 
> Sorry the witch visited you Emilie. :(Click to expand...

She hasn't visited yet. Just circling lol. I know it is coming though.


----------



## Loobs

Hi new ladies :wave: sorry you've had to come and join us here in November! Best wishes! 

MnG - sorry to hear that about your DH. How scary! Always best to get these kinds of things checked out. My experience of nursing people with the classic thunderclap headache is that haemorrhage is a possibility, just can't take any chances! 

Lou - glad you managed to remember the temp today! Your temp does raise after activity, which is why they say you should take it before you go to the loo or even talk! 

Good luck at your quiz Bing! 

X


----------



## onetubeleft

Ok so I couldn't avoid temptation even though I knew nothing would show. I tried to test today. And guess what? It was a dud! I'm not sure if it's a sign. 7dpo now. Don't think it'll be my month. Cervix is low soft and closed. Anyone kno if that means anything? X


----------



## crystlmcd

Unfortunately have to join you all. You can put me down for the 27th.


----------



## caringo

Finally joining you ladies...blah. (Not blah cuz of you ladies, blah at having to join! haha )


----------



## Bing28

Evening ladies...well the quiz was fun! Drunk nearly 4 large glasses of wine and feeling a bit drink! On my last train home now and should get home around 1am. Out team came joint first so we has a the breaker question which was how many tiles are there on a scrabble boarded (nearest answer won!) Surprisingly both team said 108 so the quizmaster (the head of our department) said both teams cheated and that the winners were the team that came 3rd! As you can imagine amongst lots of shrunken lawyers and accountants there was lots of banter going on! :haha: 

Rocking horse - how are you? I've had a good day thanks! :thumbup: 

Loobs - I'm glad AF had nearly disPpwared and you can now get on to the fun bit! ;) 

MnG - I so glad hubby is feeling better! I know it must have been scary for you both. I know it may feel like it was a waste of money this cycle but remember it only takes one little spermy! And your timing was great this cycle! Just remember that at least your both okay and it wax nothing more serious! Bug :hugs: remember we are always here if you need to cry/rant/winge etc. 

Emski - I'm so glad York first midwife appointment went well and you liked your midwife! Make sure you keep us up to date with how your future appointments go!

Lou - yes as far as I'm aware your testing temp should be lower than your temp after moving about! 

Leti - Welcome :wave: i have you added! GL in November! 

Cookie - welcome to Jovember :wave: I have added you! sounds like you have a lovely weekend planned...GL with the diet! 

Ronnie - I have you added! You have the same testing date as me! :) I'm totally with you on baking something other than a turkey ;) I like your thinking! 

Onetube - I think cervix position is very unreliable so I don't check mine. Maybe someone else can help you

Crystl - welcome :wave: I have you added! 

Caring I - sorry your joining us? what testing date would you like me to put you down for? 

Gsm / bighouse / rocking horse - are you still testing on Saturday? I hope you all set the Nocember thread off to a good start' I can't wait to see the BFP's rolling in! 

I apologise for all the typos! That's what you get after 4 large glasses of wive! :rofl: 

Oh and way tmi - but me and DH DTD lady night and every tube I go to the loo I smell sperm' I hate that smell' :rofl: at least I know he didn't fake it! :haha: seriously someone shut me uk! I'm far too open when I'm drink! :rofl:

I love you girl! :hugs: 

Xx


----------



## Querida87

Bing28 said:


> I apologise for all the typos! That's what you get after 4 large glasses of wive! :rofl:
> 
> Oh and way tmi - but me and DH DTD lady night and every tube I go to the loo I smell sperm' I hate that smell' :rofl: at least I know he didn't fake it! :haha: seriously someone shut me uk! I'm far too open when I'm drink! :rofl:
> 
> I love you girl! :hugs:
> 
> Xx

No way am I shutting you up, you're a riot!!


----------



## Turtle0630

Bing!!! You're hilarious! You're cracking me up! :)


----------



## JandJPlus1

Wow, you leave for a few days and you miss a tonne on this thread! I'm on CD 25 now I think and 3 DPO. Waiting to test is almost unbearable. I just want my bundle of internet cheapies to get here because I don't want to waste good expensive tests! Everyone in my house is sick and we have an extremely cranky 11 month old on our hands because of that so we only got to baby dance twice in my fertile window so not feeling too confident about this month. I've been so cramps today and I have no idea why because it is definitely way to early for the witch to show up. Also, i am TTC term illiterate for the most part so what on earth do DTD and SMEP mean? Lol, sorry ladies, I'm pretty new to this stuff.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

JandJPlus1 said:


> Wow, you leave for a few days and you miss a tonne on this thread! I'm on CD 25 now I think and 3 DPO. Waiting to test is almost unbearable. I just want my bundle of internet cheapies to get here because I don't want to waste good expensive tests! Everyone in my house is sick and we have an extremely cranky 11 month old on our hands because of that so we only got to baby dance twice in my fertile window so not feeling too confident about this month. I've been so cramps today and I have no idea why because it is definitely way to early for the witch to show up. Also, i am TTC term illiterate for the most part so what on earth do DTD and SMEP mean? Lol, sorry ladies, I'm pretty new to this stuff.

DTD= Doing the Deed 
SMEP= Sperm meets Egg Plan 
I still don't know them all but just catch on quick lol


----------



## JandJPlus1

That makes so much more sense now lol. I knew that DTD meant sex I just didn't get what exactly it meant haha.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

JandJPlus1 said:


> That makes so much more sense now lol. I knew that DTD meant sex I just didn't get what exactly it meant haha.

Omg before I caught on it I would guess then I found out what things really meant and I was ooh that makes so much more sense now. Lol


----------



## Loobs

I love drunk posts Bing - hope you're feeling ok this morning! x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Have a great day ladies!!
 



Attached Files:







Happy-Halloween-Cards-1.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## NoRi2014

Oh Bing-HILARIOUS!! Love it....just what some of us, if not all, needed:thumbup:

so this is cycle day 5 and I usually O between cd15-17...I will be out of town cd 14-18, so I am hoping if we dtd days 11-13 and maybe day 18 when I get home we will have a small chance. Not doing opk's this month because it seems like a waste since I will be gone. Has anyone had a different cycle immediately following their chemical or does it pretty much go back to normal right away?


----------



## bighouse

So I thought I was doing pretty good about waiting (albeit impatiently) to test on Nov 1st. But yesterday I gave in. This POAS disease is just too strong, LOL. Of course yesterday's test was negative. Still too early. But this girl was determined. I had an appointment with my family doctor yesterday to discuss other issues, and at the end of the appointment worked in a request for a quantitative HCG blood test :winkwink::test: I knew the blood test was more sensitive, and could tell several days earlier than a urine test. My doctor said the quantitative test was the most sensitive so we will see. No results yet (they don't have an in house lab, they send it away). They were doing other blood tests anyway so it was easy to just tack this one on. I'm hoping they will get results by the end of business today but I'm not sure. :shrug:


----------



## Eclaire

Hi ladies! Welcome to all the returning members of the uniteers. Both happy and sad to see you.

Mng sorry to hear about your hubby but you still stand a chance this cycle so try to stay positive.

Bing great post. Sounds like you had a really good time and enjoyed some wine.

And, I think I ovulated overnight. I temped this morning but it was so dark I couldn't see the thermometer so I will have to look at it later. Smep didn't happen. We didn't dtd the first night of the opk+. Hubby wants a boy this time so we waited until last night for some action. I hope it was a good decision. I used my conceive plus and a soft cup after two glasses of wine so hopefully something good will come of this. I would love to bd this morning but don't see that happening since dd woke up 90 minutes early and has a toddler tumbling class when dh starts work. I guess we will have to see if I can find a way to squeeze it in.

Hugs to all and I would love to see more Halloween costume pics!


----------



## set4life

I got my bfp this morning!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats set4life!! That is sooo exciting!


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats set! H & h 9 months.

Checked my thermometer, I did not ovulate yet. So the bad news is that I can't have any Halloween candy, but the good news is that I can have more wine guilt free.


----------



## bighouse

Congrats set! It's not even November yet, and our Nov thread has it's first BFP! :thumbup:


----------



## Bing28

Well I have a bitof a headache today! :haha: I'm glad i could cheer you all up. This might make you laugh too...so I got home about 1.15am. Hubby had been out too and I could see he was already home as the bedroom light was on. I tried the door but it was locked. So got my keys out and it wouldn't open, so thought he must have left the keys in the lock from the inside! I rang the doorbell. no answer. I rang the house phone. no answer. I was just about to go sleep in the car when I realised I had a back door key so I went round the back of the house an finally got inside! I noticed there were no keys in the lock so I must have been that drunk that I was trying to open the front door with the wrong key! :rofl:

MnG - Happy Halloween too you too!

NoRi - I think a chemical can effect your cycles but im not 100% sure. Maybe someone else can help you.

Bighouse - when will you get the results back? Fingers crossed its some good news!

EClaire - we didn't get to do SMEP either. We did the 1st and 3rd day after my postive OPK but missed the 2nd day as we were both too drunk to do anything last night :rofl: GL to you and I hope you did the right decision! Why can't you have any candy just because you didn't ovulate yet? Also a couple of months ago I didn't get my temp rise until 4dpo! 

Set4Life - congrats on the BFP! I hope some of your babydust will rub off on the rest of us! Wishing you a H&H 9 months! I have changed it on the front page!


----------



## gsm

Congratz Set!

Bing, wow for being drunk you type quite well lol. No way you would have understand any of that if I typed it while I was drunk lol

I acutally tested a day early this morning (10dpo) than I had said, but got BFN. I had period like pains on my left side on Wednesday. Yesterday I felt fine no pains at all. Then this morning work up again with period like pain more in the middle i guess. So not sure if thats a good or bad sign. I'm due to get my period Nov 4-5

I'm still gonna test tomorrow and every day until I get my period or a BFP :)
Good Luck to everyone testing in November :)


----------



## Miss406

Thanks everyone for your advice regards my ovulation! I'm officially 1 DPO and in the terrible two week wait, meh! Now, to hold out until at least 8dpo before I bring out the 52 HPT's I've got.............


----------



## Rach87

Phew took me a day but finally caught up allll pages. You ladies are seriously entertaining!! Love this thread. 

Afm not quite in novembers thread yet, af was due the 24th and still a no show (yay!) a week overdue and think I may have finally gotten some double lines. Its faint but I'll try to catch a good pic of it to post! My periods are never late so im pretty optimistic. Maybe that koolaids starting to take effect! :happydance:


----------



## bighouse

Bing, I made this mistake of "assuming" they will call me if it is positive (but not if it is negative). Now I'm starting to doubt that they will call at all, because they typically mail the results (not call) which defeats the purpose of early testing if I have to wait for results in the mail. I was caught up with other things while I was at the doctors office and didn't cross my T's and dot my I's on the test results. That office is near impossible to reach via phone, and it's late on a Friday afternoon now, so it's not even worth trying. I'll be POAS this weekend anyway! AF is due now/soon (a day or two ago if I go by my cycle length last month, or this coming monday if I go by 28 days, but my cycles have been all over the place the last year). So far the witch is staying away, so that's a good sign! 

Oh and thanks for those of you who asked if I was feeling better. I am, thankfully. Whatever virus I had only lasted a couple days, although it was really intense during that time. Apparently I was even moaning in my sleep :sleep:


----------



## Miss406

Rach87 said:


> Phew took me a day but finally caught up allll pages. You ladies are seriously entertaining!! Love this thread.
> 
> Afm not quite in novembers thread yet, af was due the 24th and still a no show (yay!) a week overdue and think I may have finally gotten some double lines. Its faint but I'll try to catch a good pic of it to post! My periods are never late so im pretty optimistic. Maybe that koolaids starting to take effect! :happydance:

Good luck Rach, Please test tomorrow with FMU! :D Put us all our of our misery :D


----------



## Bing28

Gsm - GL for testing tomorrow! 

Miss406 - I'm also 1dpo today so I'll be starting the long wait with you! 

Rach - it sounds really promising. GL when you test again! 

Bighouse - that's a bummer about the test results. FX'd you get your BFP before they come back. I'm glad your feeling better.


----------



## Miss406

Bing28 said:


> Gsm - GL for testing tomorrow!
> 
> *Miss406 - I'm also 1dpo today so I'll be starting the long wait with you!
> *
> Rach - it sounds really promising. GL when you test again!
> 
> Bighouse - that's a bummer about the test results. FX'd you get your BFP before they come back. I'm glad your feeling better.

Yippee. When do you plan on testing? I'm gutted I missed out on 2 days worth of temping. :( Is it right that the temperature drops when implantation occurs? I'm still new to FF and it is still very very confusing for me :(

How do we plan on passing the time in the two week wait then? :D


----------



## sheylee

NoRi2014 said:


> Oh Bing-HILARIOUS!! Love it....just what some of us, if not all, needed:thumbup:
> 
> so this is cycle day 5 and I usually O between cd15-17...I will be out of town cd 14-18, so I am hoping if we dtd days 11-13 and maybe day 18 when I get home we will have a small chance. Not doing opk's this month because it seems like a waste since I will be gone. Has anyone had a different cycle immediately following their chemical or does it pretty much go back to normal right away?

I did a lot of reading after mine and it seems that everyone is very different. For me personally, my cycle after was lighter than usual and I was also a day late.


----------



## Eclaire

Bing so "they" whoever they are, say that for a boy you should avoid sugar, cheese and dairy while consuming more meat and salt. I really hope I ovulate today so I can get this show on the road. Oh and I refuse to type when I have been drinking after a college mishap of typing "I am dru7skn" it was hard to live that one down.

Rach I hope to see those lines soon. How exciting!

Bighouse that would drive me crazy waiting for the results. I would keep trying the drs office on the phone if I were you.


----------



## Rockinghorse

Hey Bing. Good that you're well. I am alright thanks. it took me ages to get back to this thread. I was looking for it in the wrong forum... Don't know how I managed it to be honest haha. 
Also to all the lovely ladies that have welcomed me, thank you and I apologise for the late reply


----------



## JandJPlus1

So I don't know if you will be able to see it but I broke and tested today because my cheapies showed up in the mail and I'm addicted. I can definitely see a line in real life and so can the hubby, now we just wait and see if it gets darker.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## JandJPlus1

Another.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Amigone

Hi! I am in my TWW. Actually, my 18 day wait. My clinic has us test 18 days post IUI. I am day 5 post IUI.

Edited to add that my test day is November 13!!!


----------



## OliveLuv

Hi Ladies,

I'm in my TWW - it's feeling more like a one year wait :growlmad: . Hoping for my BFP on November 8th (Going to try not to test before then - SO HARD). Right now I'm analyzing every twinge, mood swing, headache and craving :) This is our 3rd cycle TTC.

Sending out lots of positive vibes to all you lovelies! 

:dust:


----------



## Amigone

I totally understand, Olive. Technically this is our 19th cycle, but we took a 6 years break to save money to go to clinic! Each hour is like its very own day!


----------



## Eclaire

Welcome olive and amigone! Glad to have you aboard. 

Jandj I think I see something but it isn't very clear on my screen. Fx it gets darker for you. How many dpo are you?

I was so happy with dd's costume that I thought I would share some pics. I hope the rest of you do too. Turtle started us on this wonderful tangent and it is a good distraction for the few. Thanks turtle for starting the fun.
 



Attached Files:







CAM00720.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 9









CAM00710.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crystlmcd

That costume is adorable, Eclaire!


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm not totally positive. I got a smiley face only like 4 days ago but I was pretty sure that I ovulated on cycle day 15 so that would put me at 11 DPO. That makes the most sense to me because with my son I tested at cycle day 28 and got a negative or maybe a super faint positive so I was like "well whatever I'm obviously not pregnant" and didn't test again for a whole week! So of course when I did test being 5 weeks pregnant already I got a blatantly positive test. Like my test line was darker than my control. I'm going to do another one in the morning and if I still see something with first morning urine I might break out the FRER.


----------



## Querida87

JandJPlus1 said:


> I'm not totally positive. I got a smiley face only like 4 days ago but I was pretty sure that I ovulated on cycle day 15 so that would put me at 11 DPO. That makes the most sense to me because with my son I tested at cycle day 28 and got a negative or maybe a super faint positive so I was like "well whatever I'm obviously not pregnant" and didn't test again for a whole week! So of course when I did test being 5 weeks pregnant already I got a blatantly positive test. Like my test line was darker than my control. I'm going to do another one in the morning and if I still see something with first morning urine I might break out the FRER.

FX girl!!!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Thanks Querida! I inverted it and I don't know about you guys but i can definitely see a second glow!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm excited but hesitant to be excited if you get that haha. I'm excited to see what the morning brings but don't want to get my hopes up too much in case it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## Bing28

Miss406 - I'm not testing until AF is late which will be 14 November. Your temperature doesn't necessarily drop on implantation. Everyone is different, so for some ppl it does, others it doesn't. As for passing time I'm extremely busy over the next week but I can see the week after dragging! 

Eclaire - well if "they" are correct im destined for a girl! :haha: Your DD's costume is so so cute! I can't believe you made that yourself. Your so talented! 

Rockinghorse - I'm glad you found us again! Did you test this morning? 

J&J - Unfortunately I don't see anything on any of the pics. I hope it gets darker for you though. Is there any colour to the line? As I have used those IC's before and use to get a shadow on all of my tests. 

Amigone / OliveLuv - welcome to the best thread ever :wave: Everyone on here is lovely. I have you all added. I hope this is your month! 

Megan - GL for testing tomorrow (that's if you haven't caved already :haha:)!

So what is everyone up to over the weekend? I'm at a fertility expedition today & tomorrow. It's in London so we have booked a hotel and are going to the theatre tonight after the show. It should be a lovely weekend. I can't wait. I'll let you know if I learn anything interesting at the expedition.


----------



## Miss406

Bing28 said:


> *Miss406 - I'm not testing until AF is late which will be 14 November. Your temperature doesn't necessarily drop on implantation. Everyone is different, so for some ppl it does, others it doesn't. As for passing time I'm extremely busy over the next week but I can see the week after dragging! *
> 
> Eclaire - well of "they" are correct in destined for a girl! :haha: Your DD's costume is so so cute! I can't believe you made that yourself. Your so talented!
> 
> Rockinghorse - I'm glad you found us again! Did you test this morning?
> 
> J&J - Unfortunately I don't see anything on any of the pics. I hope it gets darker for you though. Is there any colour to the line? As I have used those IC's before and use to get a shadow on all of my tests.
> 
> Amigone / OliveLuv - welcome to the best thread ever :wave: Everyone on here is lovely. I have you all added. I hope this is your month!
> 
> Megan - GL for testing tomorrow (that's if you haven't caved already :haha:)!
> 
> So what is everyone up to over the weekend? I'm at a fertility expedition today & tomorrow. It's in London so we have booked a hotel and are going to the theatre tonight after the show. It should be a lovely weekend. I can't wait. I'll let you know if I learn anything interesting at the expedition.

Awww! :) I wish I had your will power, I'd save many many HPT's :) 
Best of luck for us both, 2 DPO now :D


----------



## Bing28

Miss - I use to be a huge POAS addict testing twice a day from 8dpo but since I ran out of IC's a few months ago I haven't bought any more. My theory is if I don't have the tests in the house then I can't test! :haha:


----------



## Rockinghorse

Bing- no I haven't done a test. I'm waiting for my other half to go shop for me. I will let you know when I have done it. 
I might be best of doing it tomorrow now... :(


----------



## ashxd

Nov. 14 for me! First timer!!!:shock: The wait is killing me!


----------



## ashxd

Miss406 said:


> Thanks everyone for your advice regards my ovulation! I'm officially 1 DPO and in the terrible two week wait, meh! Now, to hold out until at least 8dpo before I bring out the 52 HPT's I've got.............

You've got me beat. 5DPO and I tested like a crazy lady. BFN, of course.. but the urge was killing me. GL and baby dust!


----------



## Rockinghorse

Welcome and good luck ashxd :)


----------



## ashxd

Thank you Rockinghorse! Same GL to you.


----------



## Miss406

Bing28 said:


> Miss - I use to be a huge POAS addict testing twice a day from 8dpo but since I ran out of IC's a few months ago I haven't bought any more. My theory is if I don't have the tests in the house then I can't test! :haha:

Thats a good plan :D Hopefully we can update the thread with loads of :bfp: this Month :)


----------



## Rockinghorse

Thank you. I was supposed to test today. My other half said he would get me a test today so i didn't bother buying on yesterday. Today I have found out he won't be able to give it to me till about 3pm... Ah well... Never mind. Hopefully it is BFP, I don't think it will be though because it is my first time trying too


----------



## Miss406

Rockinghorse said:


> Thank you. I was supposed to test today. My other half said he would get me a test today so i didn't bother buying on yesterday. Today I have found out he won't be able to give it to me till about 3pm... Ah well... Never mind. Hopefully it is BFP, I don't think it will be though because it is my first time trying too

You'd be best off waiting to test until tomorrow (with FMU) to be honest. How many dpo are you? Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Rockinghorse

I'm around 17dpo


----------



## Rockinghorse

Thank you :)


----------



## Miss406

Ah well in that case, test as soon as he gets back today :D

Best of luck :D


----------



## Rockinghorse

Haha my cycle is long though. I was only supposed to start AF yesterday. I am considering if I should leave it till tomorrow morning or not.


----------



## Miss406

Here's hoping he brings you back a two pack, one for this afternoon and one for FMU :D


----------



## Rockinghorse

Yeah I think he will haha. 
He said that he is going to buy clear blue. 
Fingers crossed. I'm getting more and more nervous and it isn't even 11 yet.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Just wanted to pop in and say hello :),Hope you're all having a great 2ww! Welcome to the new ladies! FX'd for you this month.

AFM, 5dpo today and I have nothing to report. From what I've read everyone that's taken the Ovidrel trigger shot has had loads of symptoms since taking it. 
Other than a random bout of nausea (after first taking the shot) and ONE itchy bb yesterday I've had no symptoms whatsoever. :shrug: 
Update on my hubby: he's still got the lingering headache and has an MRI scheduled for next week. I truly hope they don't find anything so that we can just focus on each other and maybe schedule a relaxing cruise somewhere :)


----------



## Rockinghorse

MnGmakes3 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hello :),Hope you're all having a great 2ww! Welcome to the new ladies! FX'd for you this month.
> 
> AFM, 5dpo today and I have nothing to report. From what I've read everyone that's taken the Ovidrel trigger shot has had loads of symptoms since taking it.
> Other than a random bout of nausea (after first taking the shot) and ONE itchy bb yesterday I've had no symptoms whatsoever. :shrug:
> Update on my hubby: he's still got the lingering headache and has an MRI scheduled for next week. I truly hope they don't find anything so that we can just focus on each other and maybe schedule a relaxing cruise somewhere :)

Aw hope everything goes ok with your hubby. Try to relax.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Bing28 said:


> J&J - Unfortunately I don't see anything on any of the pics. I hope it gets darker for you though. Is there any colour to the line? As I have used those IC's before and use to get a shadow on all of my tests.

Oh it definitely had colour IRL but my IC and FRER this morning were both negative so it must have been a fluke. I would have just disregarded it yesterday in the first place except that it was the same colour as the control line and even my hubby could see it IRL. Plus it can't have really been a shadow because it was only on those two tests. I did another one an hour after that and I did one with hubbies pee plus the one this morning and none of them have the lines that those two did. So back on the testing train for November now. Hoping to hold off testing until the 7th or later a but realistically I probably won't make it that long. Definitely going to try to wait until Tuesday though since that will be 8 DPO. With my son and my angel baby I never got a positive result until after my missed period though so we will see. If it's negative on Tuesday I will wait until the 7th to test again and if that one is negative I'll just be waiting until AF arrives or doesn't arrive.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I've been feeling cramps though and my nipples hurt and I can smell like a blood hound which were my first symptoms with my other two. I also got never ending heartburn and a crazy appetite closer to when my period was due though so we will see.


----------



## LouOscar01

Bing!! I wanted to go to that fertility show but OH wasn't keen!! Hope I don't have to go to the one next year....

Fill me in on what it was like!! Any advice gratefully recieved!!


----------



## LouOscar01

Anyone on here take Vitex/Agnus Castus? This webpage made it sound really good....
https://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supp...d=968&activeingredientname=vitex agnus-castus 

so i bought some and the box says ' DO NOT USE IF YOU THINK YOU MIGHT BE PREGNANT OR ARE TRYING TO GET PREGNANT'.... Doh.


----------



## Querida87

LouOscar01 said:


> Anyone on here take Vitex/Agnus Castus? This webpage made it sound really good....
> https://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supp...d=968&activeingredientname=vitex agnus-castus
> 
> so i bought some and the box says ' DO NOT USE IF YOU THINK YOU MIGHT BE PREGNANT OR ARE TRYING TO GET PREGNANT'.... Doh.

There is vitex in my Fertili Tea and it doesn't have that warning, Idk what castus is though so maybe that's where the problem is?


----------



## MnGmakes3

Lou, I took vitex bc I read it was similar to Clomid and that all sorts of people raved that it worked.
It did shorten my cycle from a 16 day lp, to 13 to 11 so it does what it claims to do. I would recommend it for those with PCOS maybe. However for me, since I have normal cycles I decided to stop taking it.


----------



## Eclaire

Lou I have been taking vitex for about 5 weeks. I started taking it due to a lp deficiency. Last month it extended my lp by 2 days. I know that the labels say not to take it during pregnancy, but some people do take it through the first trimester and slowly wean off of it. I would consult your ob or midwife if you are taking it and do become pregnant. Some practitioners say to discontinue use immediately while others will tell you to continue. My understanding on this is that it hasn't officially been studied in pregnant women that is why the tell you not to take it. Some people have had bad side effects while taking it (not pregnant) ask mng about her experience. I haven't had any negatives other than spotting the day before af, which is new for me. I take 2 400mg tablets in the morning. Hope this helps.


----------



## Querida87

ashxd: welcome and FX Hun!! Hope your first time around brings you your BFP right away!

JandJ: Hope you get a nice dark line on your next test. I forgot to test with FMU today so I'll wait till tomorrow and POAS yet again. Thank God for the internet and those who sell the cheapies, right? lol

MnGmakes3: sending up a prayer for your husband's speedy recovery

Rockinghorse: sorry it took so long to welcome you, I can't keep up!!

Bing: I want to hear about the show too please!!

EVERYONE: has anyone ever used EPO for bb achiness and how high a dosage did you need? I take 1000mg every night with my omega 3 and prenatals and while it has helped it hasn't done as much as I'd like but I'm hesitating to up the dosage again.


----------



## Rockinghorse

Querida87 said:


> ashxd: welcome and FX Hun!! Hope your first time around brings you your BFP right away!
> 
> JandJ: Hope you get a nice dark line on your next test. I forgot to test with FMU today so I'll wait till tomorrow and POAS yet again. Thank God for the internet and those who sell the cheapies, right? lol
> 
> MnGmakes3: sending up a prayer for your husband's speedy recovery
> 
> Rockinghorse: sorry it took so long to welcome you, I can't keep up!!
> 
> Bing: I want to hear about the show too please!!
> 
> EVERYONE: has anyone ever used EPO for bb achiness and how high a dosage did you need? I take 1000mg every night with my omega 3 and prenatals and while it has helped it hasn't done as much as I'd like but I'm hesitating to up the dosage again.

Hey no worries. I don't think I have welcomed everyone because there's a lot of people :)


----------



## RonnieV

3dpo with slight headache....laying in bed with baby fever....Lol...I won't symptom spot , but I'm definitely feeling off like I am coming down with a cold...or something...:shrug:


----------



## bighouse

So I tested this AM with my FMU (today was my official "planned" testing day since AF is due in 2-3 days). Negative, not even a hint of a line! I'll try again tomorrow AM. 

With cheapie HPT's... are they as accurate and sensitive as the brands like first response, clear blue, etc? The brand of cheapies I have is called "easy @ home" bought off amazon. 

I've been having a few possible symptoms (sore BBs and constipation- sorry TMI) but not much else.


----------



## Rach87

Here fmu test 23 dpo, 8 days late for af..... ones original, ones edited.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141101_125000.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 22









IMG_20141101_124306.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Rockinghorse

Did a test. Not a negative.


----------



## Querida87

Rach87 I definitely see that line! Congrats! FX that bean sticks!!


----------



## Rockinghorse

Got a negative. Sorry on my phone and it's predictive text


----------



## Miss406

Rach87 said:


> Here fmu test 23 dpo, 8 days late for af..... ones original, ones edited.

I see lines too! Fingers crossed :D


----------



## LouOscar01

I see a line Rachel!! Was that the first time you tested?! How did you hold out for so long!!


----------



## orionfox

Horray for the start of november...i look forward for this to be a huge BFP month. I havent been up to much, but will have definitely bd'd during the fertile window just in case :) Will for sure keep poping in and out frequently.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I am 10dpo and I am slowly losing my will to not test until the 6th. But it helps not to have a single test in the house.


----------



## Querida87

Emilie FX you get your sticky bean this time!!


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi there, ladies! Hope everyone had a nice Halloween! 

Bighouse, I hope you get good news back on your blood test soon! Nice job in talking them into that by the way! :thumbup:

Eclaire, I LOVE the costume! So cute!!! And great job making that! Thanks for posting pics! I agree, I want to see more awesome Halloween pics! Come on ladies, let's see some costumes! :D

Set, congrats!!!!! Wonderful news, so happy for you!!! :dance: 

Bing, you truly are cracking me up! Loving your stories over here! Sorry you woke up with a headache yesterday though! Hope you're feeling better today. :) I also hope you've had a lovely time in the city at the expedition, going to the show, and getting a hotel room away for the night! Can't wait to hear about the expedition and the show! :)

JandJ, I did see something on the pics that you posted, so sorry that they're not showing up now though. :( FX that they're there in a few days when you test! :) 

Ami, Olive and Ash, welcome to the thread and good luck! :hi:

MnG, I truly hope they don't find anything in the tests either, and that the headaches start going away VERY soon. Taking a relaxing cruise together sounds like the perfect plan! I really hope you guys can make that happen. :hugs:

Rach, I can see something on the 2nd pic if I squint! Oh, FX for you that it gets darker and that this is your bfp! :)


----------



## onetubeleft

EmilieBrianne said:


> I am 10dpo and I am slowly losing my will to not test until the 6th. But it helps not to have a single test in the house.

I feel the exact same. Not testing till the 7th. I'm having a few signs that may just be me willing it on. Hope u get your bfp xx


----------



## Rach87

LouOscar01 said:


> I see a line Rachel!! Was that the first time you tested?! How did you hold out for so long!!

Ha im not that good. Ive been testing every other day since Oct 23rd. :coffee: yesterday was the first hint of a line, today slightly darker barely there line. Im rather jealous of the ladies who get bfp at like 10 dpo! 23 dpo over here!! :dohh: lol


----------



## gsm

Hi ladies,

I tested this morning at 11 dpo and got bfn :( yesterday i had horrible period like pains. Today they r mostly gone but still no period. Im also extremly bloated and gassy since last night. Yesterday n today ibe had really weird stabbing boob pains.

Ill keep testing every morning till my period shows or i get a bfp.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

onetubeleft said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> I am 10dpo and I am slowly losing my will to not test until the 6th. But it helps not to have a single test in the house.
> 
> I feel the exact same. Not testing till the 7th. I'm having a few signs that may just be me willing it on. Hope u get your bfp xxClick to expand...

I have a ton of symptoms but they can be af symptoms and I had a lot of cramping 7dpo but I occasionally get that with af.


----------



## drjo718

Hi ladies, I'm hopping over from the Oct thread. CD37 today. I don't know if I'll be testing at all this month (clomid didn't seem to work so I'll have to induce AF), but I'll be stalking for now!


----------



## LouOscar01

Ah Rachel!! You are giving me hope!! I'm 22Dpo and haven't tested since 20DPO.


----------



## Rockinghorse

Hey everyone sorry for seeming rude yesterday (most specifically last night) I was really emotional and in a bad mood. Anyway, yesterday I did a test around 5:30 and got BFN. Today I keep having to check to see if AF has started, but still no sign. I am thinking of doing another test either tomorrow morning or Tuesday morning that's if AF doesn't show.
Anyway, hope all you ladies are having a lovely day :)


----------



## LouOscar01

I am feeling very fed up today. So desperate to know that I am heading towards ovulation again but until i get my FLIPPING PERIOD I can't. So fed up with not knowing what is going on. Wish my appt was sooner :'(


----------



## Julesillini8

Posting to subscribe! Best wishes for some double lines to all!


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hi Ladies! Welcome to the new girls who joined this week! :wave:

Set4Life~Congrats on your BFP! Way to get the November party started. The good Kool Aid has started to flow already! :happydance:

Eclaire~You did a beautiful job on the Halloween costume. It is too cute for words.

MnG~Sorry to hear you were in the ER with hubby. I was just in that spot not too long ago and I know how scary it is. I hope they find what is going on. You are not out until the witch comes. I hope this is your cycle. 

Bing~You cracked me up with your drunk post. GL at the expo and enjoy the weekend away.

AFM, I had a freak out moment this week, because I started to spot at CD19 and thought I was getting my period. My cycles are already too short (25/26 days) and I thought it was getting worse. It ended up not progressing into anything and I panicked for nothing. :dohh:

Halloween was so much fun this week! We had a party at work and everyone dressed up. I went as a devil and the horns and tail were red and sparkly. It was all fun and games until I went to the restroom and I forgot I had a tail on. :blush::rofl: The trick or treaters were a hoot and beyond adorable. We blew up an inflatable Dracula and the kids loved it. 

Good Luck to all of ladies this month! Everything crossed this is your cycle! Baby dust to all!!! :dust:


----------



## Eclaire

Yoga devil tail in the toilet. So sounds like a mistake I would make. At least you had a good time.

Afm nothing much to report. 2 dpo and I feel a little weird. Not sure what it is as it is too early for symptom spotting. Feeling hopeful for this month. Hope that feeling lasts.


----------



## LouOscar01

Good luck Eclaire!


----------



## LouOscar01

OH just agreed to take these if I order them!! Yipee. Every little helps!! He doesn't eat healthily so this will put my mind at rest... Although I do often get texts saying 'is X bad for my boys' etc...haha!! 

https://www.healthspan.co.uk/products/pregnapure-conception-for-men


----------



## LouOscar01

Rach how are your lines looking?! Rooting for you with your late BFP!!


----------



## Rach87

No need to squint today!!
 



Attached Files:







20141102_095652.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Miss406

3 dpo and having some mild cramping from the ovary that released the egg. I've heard this is a good sign... :D 

Had to resist buying these clearblues earlier. Cheaper than the conception indicator ones.... :D
 



Attached Files:







CB2.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mirandala

I'm 9dpo- no sign of a squinter yet. Feel like I could be pregnant. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Miss406

mirandala said:


> I'm 9dpo- no sign of a squinter yet. Feel like I could be pregnant. Fingers crossed!!

Fingers crossed. 
Got any FRER?


----------



## orionfox

Looking good rach :)

Afm im guessing im now in the tww...feels strange not knowing exactly due to this break lol. Dh and i bd'd last night, so hopefully the two times landed in the fertility window. But boy does it feel nice not stressing about opks or anything and just going with the flow of things. Sometimes you dont realise you need a break until you take one.


----------



## Miss406

orionfox said:


> Looking good rach :)
> 
> Afm im guessing im now in the tww...feels strange not knowing exactly due to this break lol. Dh and i bd'd last night, so hopefully the two times landed in the fertility window. But boy does it feel nice not stressing about opks or anything and just going with the flow of things. Sometimes you dont realise you need a break until you take one.

Quite agree! :D I was getting worried I would not ovulate! Now, just sit back, relax, and count the HPT's :D :lol:


----------



## orionfox

Miss406 said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> Looking good rach :)
> 
> Afm im guessing im now in the tww...feels strange not knowing exactly due to this break lol. Dh and i bd'd last night, so hopefully the two times landed in the fertility window. But boy does it feel nice not stressing about opks or anything and just going with the flow of things. Sometimes you dont realise you need a break until you take one.
> 
> Quite agree! :D I was getting worried I would not ovulate! Now, just sit back, relax, and count the HPT's :D :lol:Click to expand...

Yeah as long as i didnt ovulate late, i should have ovulated anywhere from oct 31 and today (cd 14). As for hpts im not buying any during this two month break unless i have to. Keeping all the stress away so that hopefully something good will happen :)


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Rach87 said:


> No need to squint today!!

Yeah! That looks very promising Rach! FX it gets darker tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## LouOscar01

Wow Rach! That line is great and progressing nicely!!! Are you sure of when you ovulated, wish I could get myself a late BFP!!!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Congrats Rachel! Not much to report here, day one of not testing until Tuesday is not going well haha. I want to test so bad but I know it will be negative at 6 DPO haha. Still have super sore nipples and heightened sense of smell. Had cramping on and off since 2 DPO. And yesterday I was extremely weepy for no reason, this is going to be a long wait until the 10th to see if I get my period.. FX I get a positive on Tuesday or the 7th so i don't have to wait that long haha.


----------



## bighouse

So I found out today my sister is pregnant, on the first try, on her honeymoon. I'm excited for her of course, but it comes with mixed emotions since my TTC journey has been long and difficult on many levels. And of course who decides to visit today just to rub it all in? Aunt Flo. I am NOT a happy camper right now. I was feeling so optimistic about this cycle. Now I have to just smile and be happy for my sister.


----------



## LouOscar01

Bighouse that must be so so so hard for you. Can't imagine how hard it must be. Do you have any of your own yet or are you TTC for number 1? Fingers crossed you fall pregnant very soon xxx From my experience it will be much easier once the baby is born, seeing someone pregnant is very hard but once the baby is there you can cuddle it!!


----------



## bighouse

Thanks Lou. We are TTC #1. And have been married for almost 9 years now.


----------



## Miss406

bighouse said:


> So I found out today my sister is pregnant, on the first try, on her honeymoon. I'm excited for her of course, but it comes with mixed emotions since my TTC journey has been long and difficult on many levels. And of course who decides to visit today just to rub it all in? Aunt Flo. I am NOT a happy camper right now. I was feeling so optimistic about this cycle. Now I have to just smile and be happy for my sister.

I know exactly how you feel! Last cycle my friend found out a week before my AF was due. She has been rubbing it in left, right and centre. Of course that only made things worse when I was due on a week later and it didn't come for 17 days after! 

Even now she's doing gender prediction tests and sending me photographs and asking my advice about Midwife appointments, even sent me pictures of all her tests, even bump photos, scan dates and she's not even 10 FLIPPIN' weeks yet. It's highly frustrating - our month will come bighouse. :dust:


----------



## Querida87

Miss406, sounds like you have a very insensitive friend. I know how that is. My "best friend" who lives nearest and I see most often is very critical and unsupportive and (I think) jealous of my strong happy relationship. I won't be insensitive to her when I finally get my BFP though; instead I'll probably back off the friendship and see if she comes to her senses. If not, I'd rather be alone in my happiness than have to suffer just to have someone around, you know?


----------



## OliveLuv

Rach87 - I see a line!!! FX it keeps getting darker


----------



## Miss406

Oh absolutely, she has 3 girls and 1 boy, was asking all kinda of advice on positions to conceive a boy... then when I mentioned that I may consider trying for another boy she got all defensive saying what will be will be - hypocrite! I'm not one for slagging other people off but when they're as RUDE as her.... :dust:


----------



## JandJPlus1

How does one go about conceiving a boy? Lol.


----------



## Miss406

It's all bumf really, but you have higher chances of conceiving one particular gender by timing it right and in certain positions....


----------



## OliveLuv

Hope everyone had a great weekend. Just read through all the posts - there was lots to catch up on! I'm 7 or 8 DPO. I have been having this tugging/poking feeling in my lower abdomen, I can't tell if it's gas, my imagination or something else. Trying not to analyze every little thing that is going on with me! Still set on waiting until the 8th to test.


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi ladies! I accidentally unsubscribed :dohh: so I'm posting to subscribe again! I'll catch back up shortly! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend! :)


----------



## crystlmcd

Congrats Rach, great line!


----------



## Turtle0630

Rach, that's an awesome line!!! Congrats!!! I'm going to go change you in the October thread if you're okay with that? So happy for you! :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## RonnieV

Hearing about the insensitive females just makes my blood boil...reminds me of this girl(supposed to have been my friend) told me that I will never know what it's like to be a mother....made me feel like it's true at one point, but I know it will happen, just have faith and don't pressure yourself as stress can contribute to not conceiving...
as for conceiving boys, I definitely want one(since my boo has a girl from previous relationship), and have read that timing and position has a lot to do with it, although I'm not going to rely on everything I read...so fx for a boy(but any gender is fine with me)
Wont be testing until af is late so not going to lose my mind like previous cycles...Lol I was pretty bad at symptom spotting and spending money on expensive tests, etc...


----------



## Querida87

JandJPlus1 said:


> How does one go about conceiving a boy? Lol.

Male sperm are fast-swimming but weaker than female sperm. Obviously, if you bd a couple days before and not during o the weaker males die off and the stronger females catch it. If you bd during o and position ejaculation closer to cervix the fast swimming males get to the egg first. Also, an alkaline womb is more conducive to male sperm survival and an acidic womb is more conducive to female sperm survival. Certain foods and vitamins can help change your ph balance, but you have to start at least a month prior to ttc to really change it. Also, female orgasm makes the womb temporarily more alkaline. Yeah I did A LOT of research on that. I REALLY want #3 to be my 1st girl.. lol


----------



## Querida87

RonnieV said:


> Hearing about the insensitive females just makes my blood boil...reminds me of this girl(supposed to have been my friend) told me that I will never know what it's like to be a mother....made me feel like it's true at one point, but I know it will happen, just have faith and don't pressure yourself as stress can contribute to not conceiving...
> as for conceiving boys, I definitely want one(since my boo has a girl from previous relationship), and have read that timing and position has a lot to do with it, although I'm not going to rely on everything I read...so fx for a boy(but any gender is fine with me)
> Wont be testing until af is late so not going to lose my mind like previous cycles...Lol I was pretty bad at symptom spotting and spending money on expensive tests, etc...

My "friend" used to be a good friend, but things have deteriorated rapidly since February, when I found true happiness and a solid relationship with my bf. Her 5 yr marriage is broken and worse every day, her children are spoiled brats who don't obey or respect her,and her mother-in-law uses her; so she sees me happy, relaxed and spoiled and jealously criticizes and complains and discourages me. She is also always expecting me to do stuff for her and never reciprocates anymore. Sometimes I think she tries to keep me at her house doing her chores so that I won't have time to do my own chores and therefore have problems with my bf. She also expects me to drive her all over the place 5 days a weeks and rarely even full compensates the gas, probably so he will fight with me about paying for her to run my car into the ground when she has her own vehicle. I really can't tell her what I think or just ignore her bc our men get along well and work together and I don't want problems between them. People like her are the reason why I prefer female friends who are older and wiser to women my age or younger, bc twenty-somethings are such a pain in the you-know-what. lol


----------



## JandJPlus1

Hey hey now. Not all of us 20 something's are bad! I'm only 21 and I would never pull crap like that. Although my mom has been calling me middle aged since I was 15.. So I may not be the best example haha.


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Hi there! I'm new to B&B, but this is my 7th cycle TTC baby #1 after an early miscarriage back in March. I just started my cycle, so I plan to test on November 29th....could you add me please?


----------



## Bing28

Ashxd / MJsBaby - welcome and GL to you both. :wave: I have you all added

MnG - remember everyone is different so I wouldn't worry too much if you don't have any symptoms. I hope hubbies MRI scan goes okay. What day is it this week? I'll be thinking of you.

J&J - your symptoms sound good. FX'd for you. Sorry but I have no idea about conceiving a boy. I think timing/food/positions has something to do with it. 

Lou - the fertility was really good actually. I learnt a lot! I will do a separate post on it later. Sorry I have never taken vitex or Angus. Also sorry you were feeling fed up. I hope you feel better and get some answers soon. 

Ronnie V - I hope your symptoms turn into something promising. 

Bighouse - some hpt's are more sensitive than others. I think it usually says on the packet of the IC's what the sensitivity is. Sorry AF got you :hugs: 

Rach - yah! I'm so happy for you! H&H 9 months! I don't know how you managed not going out if your mind waiting for that BFP! 

Rockinghorse/gsm - sorry about your negative. Hopefully it's just too early. 

Drjo - welcome :wave: I hope your cycles start to regulate soon! 

Jules - nice to see you over here. I hope you and baby are well. 

Yoga - I'm glad you had a good Halloween. Tail in the toilet is something I would do! 

Eclaire - FX'd your symptoms are a good sign. 

Miranda - FX'd for you. 

Olive - I hope your symptoms are a good sign! 

Turtle / laschai / wanting a girl - GL with testing today! 

Xx


----------



## Bing28

Morning ladies, i hope everyone had a good weekend. 

As you know I went to the Fertility Show in London this weekend which is an expedition with over 60 fertility specialists in the same room. Here are some if the interesting things I remember:

 It has been scientifically proven that clomid can work better when it is taken with a vitamin C supplement. 

 make sure you have sex all throughout your cycle (2-3 times a week) and not just around ovulation. As sperm quality decreased after 5 days if no ejaculation and it takes 4-5 evaluations to get rid of all the poor quality sperm.

 any position is fine. 

 don't put a pillow under your bum or legs up in the air. Just lay still for 20 mins after sex. The sperm will dribble out but it's completely normal for most of it not to make it.

 1-2 glasses of alcohol a day will not effect fertility. Only excessive drinking/binge drinking will. 

 don't cut out all nice foods completely. Take an 80:20 approach and be good 80% of the time but allow yourself a treat every now and again. Cutting everything out will increase anxiety/stress.

 unexplained fertility is a failure of the doctors. It is often cheaper for health services to offer IVF rather than spend the time/money trying to find out what is wrong. Often things are missed by doctors on scans / x-rays.

 the main cause of infertility is simply people are not having enough sex. If you have sex once a month it will take on average 40 months to conceive, 3 x a month will take on average 15 months to conceive. So have more sex more frequently! 

 it makes no difference to sperm quality if you have sex every day or every two days. So have sex as often as you want.

 stop temping, as it increases stress levels and men hate hearing the beeping thermometer in the morning so it can cause then anxiety/stress.

 if you have regular cycles there is no real need to use OPK's. They are best for people with irregular cycles. So if you have regular cycles use other methods to detect ovulation such as a calendar or CM. OPK's can cause a lots of stress and make sex mechanical. 

 along with a pre-natal supplement, also take omega 3 and a vitamin c supplement (that applies to both the male & female!). 

 if you've been unsuccessful getting pregnant naturally then IUI is unlikely to help. IUI is best for couples who can't have sex for medical reasons or for same sex couples. 

 if a guy has normal sperm then ICSI has no advantages over IVF. ICSI is best for guys with sperm abnormalities. 

 don't rush into IVF. It's like going to the doctors with a pain in the chest as asking for open heart surgery! If everything is working as it should then it's advised to wait at least 2 years TTC before considering it. 

 stop smoking - it's causes poor egg quality and poor sperm quality. 

 high levels of mercury (i.e. In uncooked fish) can cause poor egg or sperm quality. So I guess no more sushi! 

 caffeine - 1 to 2 cups of tea/coffee a day is fine but more than that can effect sperm and egg quality. 

 as well as a sperm analysis, men can also have a sperm DNA fragmentation test (not available on NHS in UK). Sperm with poor DNA can increase time to get pregnant and chances of miscarriage. 

 women can have an ASM test done to check her ovarian reserve to see how much time is on her side. However this is a fairly new test and results can vary significantly depending on who performs the test. Therefore it's unsure how reliable these tests are. 

 laparoscopy's are not often done in the UK now (on the NHS). But these can give a lot of information such as whether a women has inflammation in the pelvic area or adhesions, which won't necessarily be picked up in the ultrasound or xray.

 if men don't ejaculate at all the reason could be they have a blockage, they are not producing sperm or the valve in there penis could have failed and they are ejaculating into there bladder. 

If I remember anything else I'll let you know!


----------



## Miss406

Bing28 said:


> Morning ladies, i hope everyone had a good weekend.
> 
>  the main cause of infertility is simply people are not having enough sex. If you have sex once a month it will take on average 40 months to conceive, 3 x a month will take on average 15 months to conceive. So have more sex more frequently!

Wow, a lot of great information there, thanks Bing! 
I'm hoping since we've had sex a few times a day EVERY day we're in for a :bfp: this month :D


----------



## mumanddad

Ah sorry I have been awol. I have been so lax this cycle to temps taken no poas. So I honestly think I am out this month before I have even ovulated haha 

Hope your all doing well x


----------



## Bing28

Oh and another thing which came up a lot is heat! Heat can decrease egg quality and sperm quality. So ditch the hot yoga classes, don't use a laptop on your lap, don't keep a mobile phone in your trouser pocket and instead of tight boxers get your guys to wear loose boxers (although wearing lose boxers has not been medically proven to reduce heat in the scrotum area).


----------



## Loobs

I've not done a proper catch up girls, heading to work so just checking in. Lots of fab info there Bing! Sounds like an interesting day, and very helpful.

Nothing at all happening with me, waiting to O. FF says I'll be fertile from this week til next week. Starting OPKs on Wednesday I think! x


----------



## Rockinghorse

Bing28 said:


> Ashxd / MJsBaby - welcome and GL to you both. :wave: I have you all added
> 
> MnG - remember everyone is different so I wouldn't worry too much if you don't have any symptoms. I hope hubbies MRI scan goes okay. What day is it this week? I'll be thinking of you.
> 
> J&J - your symptoms sound good. FX'd for you. Sorry but I have no idea about conceiving a boy. I think timing/food/positions has something to do with it.
> 
> Lou - the fertility was really good actually. I learnt a lot! I will do a separate post on it later. Sorry I have never taken vitex or Angus. Also sorry you were feeling fed up. I hope you feel better and get some answers soon.
> 
> Ronnie V - I hope your symptoms turn into something promising.
> 
> Bighouse - some hpt's are more sensitive than others. I think it usually says on the packet of the IC's what the sensitivity is. Sorry AF got you :hugs:
> 
> Rach - yah! I'm so happy for you! H&H 9 months! I don't know how you managed not going out if your mind waiting for that BFP!
> 
> Rockinghorse/gsm - sorry about your negative. Hopefully it's just too early.
> 
> Drjo - welcome :wave: I hope your cycles start to regulate soon!
> 
> Jules - nice to see you over here. I hope you and baby are well.
> 
> Yoga - I'm glad you had a good Halloween. Tail in the toilet is something I would do!
> 
> Eclaire - FX'd your symptoms are a good sign.
> 
> Miranda - FX'd for you.
> 
> Olive - I hope your symptoms are a good sign!
> 
> Turtle / laschai / wanting a girl - GL with testing today!
> 
> Xx

Yes I am hoping that it was too early. I don't think it was though. AF still hasn't started and was supposed to start on Friday. That could be because of stress with university and my mum. She hates me anyway, and she will hate me even more if I do get a BFP. Ah well... Haha. 
Also Rach congratulations on your BFP! :)


----------



## bighouse

Thanks Bing for tons of good info! Some good reminders, and I learned some new things too. Thanks for taking the time to type all that up!

I have to add my two cents though:

-when supplementing with vitamin C, don't use too much. Some studies shoe high doses of vitamin C can actually induce abortion (although the dose probably has to be very high, it is worth mentioning, since vitC supplements are cheap and easy to obtain, so it would be easy to overdose). 

-mercury doesn't only come from uncooked fish/seafood. Cooking does not remove the mercury. So cooked fish can also contain a lot of mercury.


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Very interesting, Bing! Unfortunately I have to track my temps every day but DH doesn't seem to mind. I am doing Chinese acupuncture and herbs for fertility and my acupuncturist uses my chart to determine where to poke me/what herbs to have me take.

So cool that you live in London. My DH was born just outside London and lived there until he was 5. He has family there and we've visited twice. I LOVE England. We went last year and visited the Lake District where my father-in-law is from and it was - as they say in England - "just lovely". When we were in England we went out to dinner at Rules and the Criterion - both so nice! And then we saw both of those restaurants on Downton Abbey and we were so excited that we had gone to them both. Anyway, I know that has nothing to do with babies, but thought I'd digress a bit


----------



## Querida87

JandJPlus1 said:


> Hey hey now. Not all of us 20 something's are bad! I'm only 21 and I would never pull crap like that. Although my mom has been calling me middle aged since I was 15.. So I may not be the best example haha.

I guess I should have applied that specifically to 20 somethings in USA as you are my first Canadian buddy and I have no basis of comparison! I am 27 and I love to giggle and be goofy with the rest of you, so it's nice to meet someone I can enjoy hanging with (or at least internet chatting with). But since no one like you lives near me... lol


----------



## Turtle0630

Drjo, sorry you're having to join us in November as well! I hope AF (or better yet, a bfp!) arrives for you soon! :hugs:

Rocking, no worries! I didn't think you seemed rude. :) So have you tested again yet? 

Lou, anything at all on your end? Sorry you're feeling so fed up. I 100% don't blame you at all. :hugs:

Hi Jules! Happy to see you still following along with us! :)

Hi Yoga! Glad to hear you had such a fun week with Halloween! Love the costume idea and the tail in the toilet...too funny! And I'm glad to hear your freak out moment was actually a false alarm! :)

Bighouse, I'm sorry about the disappointment with your sister. :hugs: I know just what you mean, it's such a mixed bag of emotions. You're so happy for her, and at the same time you're just so frustrated on your end. Let it out, we're here if you need to vent!

MJs, welcome to the thread! :hi: Good luck to you, I hope this is your month! FX! 

Bing, thanks for sharing all of those wonderful tips with us!!! I agree that some are just a good reminder for things that I have already heard, and some are completely new to me. I really appreciate you sharing those with us, and for taking the time to type them all out! You're the best! :thumbup:

Hi Loobs! :hi: Yay for (hopefully) a positive opk soon! Good luck!

Good luck to everyone else still in the long tww limbo! Sorry for those that are feeling out and/or getting bfn's, I really hope for some more good news soon! :)

Bing, thanks for the good luck with testing! I actually decided that I'm going to just wait it out this month and not test, I'm just waiting for AF to arrive instead. If she's late (which I don't expect her to be), then I'll test. I'm 13dpo today and I've been having a 12-13 day lp pretty consistently now. So I would expect to start today (12 day lp) or tomorrow (13 day lp). I'll give it to Thursday or Friday before I test, as that will put me at 16-17dpo (and I've never gone that long). I don't think that will be the case though!


----------



## bighouse

Can you add or change my testing date to the 28th? Giving it another try this month...


----------



## Bing28

Turtle - ive changed you to the 6th! :thumbup:

Bighouse - I've changed you to the 28th! :thumbup:

I really hope that witch stays away for you both! 

Xx


----------



## bighouse

Thanks Bing, I hope so too! I have already told DH that he is not allowed to travel at all in November unless it's at the very end. :winkwink: He was traveling in Sept and Oct. The Sept trip definitely fell over my fertile window, the Oct trip did too, but it was short enough I thought if we DTD before and after we would be covered. Guess not. When he was home, we did everything "by the book" (frequency, positions, OPK's, etc) so I don't think there is much more we can do this next cycle, other than no travel, and some stress reduction on my part. But that is easier said than done LOL.


----------



## Eclaire

Bing thanks so much for taking the time to share all of this great information with us. You are the best!

Afm, 3dpo and not much going on. With the exception of a really strange dream last night. In it I took a hpt at 3 dpo and was shocked to see a strong positive. I know that isn't really possible, so I did not test today. Just hoping it is a good sign from my subconscious.


----------



## Miss406

Okay, I'm 4DPO and my left breast has secreted some colostrum! Is this normal for hormones? I gave up breast-feeding about 3 months ago now. Is this a good sign or a ''meh - it's nothing'' sign?


----------



## prettybirdy27

Can I play? I'm planning to test on the 5th of November. I tested last night and got a :bfn: but I'm hoping it's just too early. I was 11dpo yesterday.

I have a gut feeling that I'm not pregnant, though. :cry: But it's only our first cycle trying.


----------



## Rach87

LouOscar01 said:


> Wow Rach! That line is great and progressing nicely!!! Are you sure of when you ovulated, wish I could get myself a late BFP!!!

i used opks for the first time this month, never got a line as dark as the control, but the darkest line I got was oct 9th, so assuming OVed on Oct 10th. Period was due oct 23rd. And babykins just decided to make his HPT debut on Nov 2nd. Hoping you get a fashionably late bean too!!!


----------



## Rach87

Turtle0630 said:


> Rach, that's an awesome line!!! Congrats!!! I'm going to go change you in the October thread if you're okay with that? So happy for you! :dance: :dance: :dance:

Thanks! Change it up! :wohoo:


----------



## Eclaire

Rach did you continue to do opks after the one that you figured was positive? Because it is possible you ovulated a week later and you stopped using opks too early in the cycle. Not that it matters too much, your first scan will determine the approximate age of the fetus. I am really happy for you.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Pretty sure I'm out this month. Started bleeding this morning. Not heavy yet but I'm sure it will pick up over the next day or so. Oh well. There's always December. Since my next ovulation will be December 1st haha.


----------



## Eclaire

Miss I have heard leaking colostrum is a good sign of pregnancy. But since you recently stopped bfing and you are still too early in your tww for implantation, I don't know if I would consider it a pregnancy symptom. I hope I am wrong and this is just the start of good things to come.


----------



## OliveLuv

I'm curious if anyone has every felt like they were having a hard time breathing? I thought it was possibly anxiety but I've never had anxiety and don't feel worried or stressed - just impatient about this TWW. For the past two days it has felt like I just can't get enough air in, or I'm just really aware of the need to breath (does that make sense) I keep taking big deep breaths and I feel better for a minute and then need to take another one. Anyway, I started using Dr. Google and found this: 

Progesterone has a very interesting direct action on the mother's respiratory center (medulla oblongata).
It increases sensitivity to carbon dioxide. To say it another way: The respiratory center can't tolerate the usual amount of carbon dioxide in the blood. This accounts for the feeling of shortness of breath, dyspnea, or heightened awareness of the need to breathe reported by many pregnant women. The pregnant woman is actually forced to hyperventilate, and "blow off" more carbon dioxide than she normally would. As a result, the removal of carbon dioxide from the fetus's bloodstream is facilitated!

I thought that it would only make sense to be short of breath later in pregnancy but this says it can be right from implantation.

I don't feel like I have any other symptoms. I had some mild cramping and twitches or pokes two days ago but now nothing and that could have just been gas. 

I try not to read too much into things/symptoms...if I'm not preggo then perhaps I should be going to the doc!


----------



## JandJPlus1

This will be a way TMI share but I went to feel my cervix to check how low I teas because yesterday it was soft but high and I pulled a probably inch long blood clot out. No idea what's going on. :/


----------



## Miss406

Eclaire said:


> Miss I have heard leaking colostrum is a good sign of pregnancy. But since you recently stopped bfing and you are still too early in your tww for implantation, I don't know if I would consider it a pregnancy symptom. I hope I am wrong and this is just the start of good things to come.

Absolutely, still too early - however can't help but think I have been completely dry for at least 3 months now, why the sudden leak? Find out soon enough I guess :D


----------



## MeganS0326

Hello lovely ladies!!

Sorry I've been MIA for a few days, this weekend was super duper busy. Halloween was kinda a bust for me. I got DS a cute turtle costume and when time came to take him out we put it on and he screamed until it came off. I had a little prison striped onsie that said "been inside for nine months" so he wore that instead, cute but nowhere near as cute as the turtle. Boo! I've been testing since 7dpo and have had not a single smidge of a second line. AF is due today and I'm pretty sure she is on her way. If she comes today or tomorrow I will ask to be put down for testing at the end of the month again.

Bing - That drunk post made me giggle, thanks! :haha: Glad you had a good time at the fertility expo. I wish they had something like that here. Thanks for sharing all the great info you learned. Are you planning on making any changes based on what you learned?

Set4Life and Rach97 - Congrats on the BFP's!!

Eclaire - Your LO Halloween costume was the cutest!! So, if it's no sugar, cheese or dairy to conceive a boy what are you supposed to eat to get a girl? I want a girl so bad this time!! 

MnG - So sorry to hear about your hubby's headache. Hope he makes a quick recovery. A cruise sounds devine!

LouOscar01 - I really hope you get some answers soon as to what's going on. I have PCOS so I can totally sympathize with a crazy long cycle. :hugs:

Yoga - Too funny about the devil tail in the toilet. :haha:

orionfox - I hope the relaxed approach does the trick for you this cycle. I have everything crossed for you.

I hope everyone has a great week! Lots of baby dust to all!!!


----------



## JandJPlus1

So now after the clot came out I'm barely spotting anymore and my cervix is barely open. I looked it up and the only thing that I have found said that if your cervix is barely open or you are sleeping during implantation bleeding then it can clot because it can't leave your body the way it should. So we will see. If i do get my period it will be the first time I have had a less than 30 day cycle since February I think. So we will see.


----------



## Turtle0630

OliveLuv said:


> I'm curious if anyone has every felt like they were having a hard time breathing? I thought it was possibly anxiety but I've never had anxiety and don't feel worried or stressed - just impatient about this TWW. For the past two days it has felt like I just can't get enough air in, or I'm just really aware of the need to breath (does that make sense) I keep taking big deep breaths and I feel better for a minute and then need to take another one. Anyway, I started using Dr. Google and found this:
> 
> Progesterone has a very interesting direct action on the mother's respiratory center (medulla oblongata).
> It increases sensitivity to carbon dioxide. To say it another way: The respiratory center can't tolerate the usual amount of carbon dioxide in the blood. This accounts for the feeling of shortness of breath, dyspnea, or heightened awareness of the need to breathe reported by many pregnant women. The pregnant woman is actually forced to hyperventilate, and "blow off" more carbon dioxide than she normally would. As a result, the removal of carbon dioxide from the fetus's bloodstream is facilitated!
> 
> I thought that it would only make sense to be short of breath later in pregnancy but this says it can be right from implantation.
> 
> I don't feel like I have any other symptoms. I had some mild cramping and twitches or pokes two days ago but now nothing and that could have just been gas.
> 
> I try not to read too much into things/symptoms...if I'm not preggo then perhaps I should be going to the doc!

Ohh! Me, me! I've had a hard time breathing the last couple of days too! I never would have thought it could be an early pregnancy symptom. When I get anxiety attacks I have a hard time breathing too...I'll feel completely calm and normal, just like I can't breath. I almost never feel anxious or stressed about anything just...can't breathe. But this time it feels a little different than that. It started last night, to the point where I felt like DH's arm around me when we were going to sleep was constricting my breathing. I had to adjust his arm around because I felt like that little bit of weight was making it REALLY hard to breathe. Then this morning when I got up I felt a little congested but felt like I couldn't breathe...but not in a way that's from actual congestion, if that makes sense. Almost like there was something going on with my actual lungs.

I'm probably grasping at straws (and kind of wish I wouldn't have read this as I've been doing so good at not symptom spotting almost this whole tww and now this is sure to make me start! :haha:) But this is very interesting indeed! I really hope for both of our sake's that it's something good! I hope you're not getting sick, or actually not being able to breathe! Keep us posted, and thanks for the info! :thumbup:


----------



## Rockinghorse

Turtle0630 said:


> Drjo, sorry you're having to join us in November as well! I hope AF (or better yet, a bfp!) arrives for you soon! :hugs:
> 
> Rocking, no worries! I didn't think you seemed rude. :) So have you tested again yet?
> 
> Lou, anything at all on your end? Sorry you're feeling so fed up. I 100% don't blame you at all. :hugs:
> 
> Hi Jules! Happy to see you still following along with us! :)
> 
> Hi Yoga! Glad to hear you had such a fun week with Halloween! Love the costume idea and the tail in the toilet...too funny! And I'm glad to hear your freak out moment was actually a false alarm! :)
> 
> Bighouse, I'm sorry about the disappointment with your sister. :hugs: I know just what you mean, it's such a mixed bag of emotions. You're so happy for her, and at the same time you're just so frustrated on your end. Let it out, we're here if you need to vent!
> 
> MJs, welcome to the thread! :hi: Good luck to you, I hope this is your month! FX!
> 
> Bing, thanks for sharing all of those wonderful tips with us!!! I agree that some are just a good reminder for things that I have already heard, and some are completely new to me. I really appreciate you sharing those with us, and for taking the time to type them all out! You're the best! :thumbup:
> 
> Hi Loobs! :hi: Yay for (hopefully) a positive opk soon! Good luck!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else still in the long tww limbo! Sorry for those that are feeling out and/or getting bfn's, I really hope for some more good news soon! :)
> 
> Bing, thanks for the good luck with testing! I actually decided that I'm going to just wait it out this month and not test, I'm just waiting for AF to arrive instead. If she's late (which I don't expect her to be), then I'll test. I'm 13dpo today and I've been having a 12-13 day lp pretty consistently now. So I would expect to start today (12 day lp) or tomorrow (13 day lp). I'll give it to Thursday or Friday before I test, as that will put me at 16-17dpo (and I've never gone that long). I don't think that will be the case though!

No the next time I am going to test is Saturday and that is if she hasn't turned up. I was supposed to start on Friday and she still hasn't turned up. Not having any cramps though now or anything. If I get a negative then I might go to the doctors and see what they say :)


----------



## LouOscar01

Wow what fantastic facts Bing! I have informed OH that he has to limit his tea intake!! He already knows not to put his laptop on his lap.

Rocking horse why would your Mum be upset if you got a BFP? 

JandJ hope the clot is a good sign. 

AFM no answers yet, can't wait for appt on Friday, I have a countdown on my phone!! Have a really bad back tonight which is very painful and irritating me!!


----------



## Rockinghorse

My mum would think that it would ruin my life. She forgets that I am a woman and no longer a child. I am in my second year at uni and still got a couple years left after this. she also hates my partner because they both have different beliefs. She is also a Muslim convert and he is an atheist.


----------



## britborn80

Jumping on this Board if I may - planning on testing on 11/05 sort of - I have a blood test at the docs then. Having said that I cheated because I have no patience at all and did a digital HPT this morning which was negative. But you never know until AF shows, right? Trying to stay positive. And certainly am going to need to learn to hold it together a little better for what I am expecting are the next several months of TTC #1.


----------



## Rockinghorse

Hey Britborn. Welcome :)
Good Luck. I hope you get the results you are looking for.


----------



## TKLong13

bing28 said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> This is a continuation from the october testing party thread. New friends are welcome as well! Let me know what day you're planning on testing and i'll get you added. I hope this thread is bursting with bfp's, good luck ladies!!!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> November 1
>  gsm
>  rockinghorse
> 
> november 2
>  megans0326
> 
> november 3
>  set4life :bfp:
>  laschai
>  wantingagirl
> 
> november 4
>  bbydust
>  mamabee413
>  mrsmash
> 
> november 6
>  emiliebrianne
>  turtle0630
> 
> november 7
>  mngmakes3
>  jandjplus1
>  onetubeleft
> 
> november 8
>  oliveluv
> 
> november 9
>  gabby_d
> 
> november 10
>  miss406
> 
> november 12
>  eclaire
> 
> november 13
>  amigone
> 
> november 14
>  bing28
>  ronniev
>  ashxd
> 
> november 15
>  hollylooyah
> 
> november 18
>  irishkitty
>  juscause
> 
> november 20
>  ttc 84
>  babylove100
> 
> november 21
>  babygirl3289
> 
> november 24
>  leti
> 
> november 25
>  nori2014
> 
> november 26
>  loobs
> 
> november 27
>  crystlmcd
> 
> november 28
>  bighouse
> 
> november29
>  mgsbabyshaw
> 
> november 30
>  mommasboys2
> 
> tbc
>  mumanddad
>  yoga_girl
>  louoscar01
>  cookie1979



add me please :) i will be testing 11/13


----------



## Rockinghorse

Hey TKlong. Welcome :)
Good luck


----------



## Eclaire

Olive and turtle I hope that is a good sign for both of you. I had difficulty breathing starting at mid-pregnancy. Keeping my fx for both of you.

Megan a girl diet includes lots of vegetables, fruits, rice, nuts, chocolate, citrus fruit and vinegar. You should avoid salty foods, meats, apples, bananas, almonds and mushrooms.

Lou back pain can be a good sign. I had really bad lower back cramping the night before my bfp with my dd. It was my only symptom. Hope this means something positive for you.


----------



## RonnieV

Hey ladies....so yesterday I think I made a boo boo....I drank some green tea!!!! ahhhhhh it was just one cup, but I heard its not good to have after ovulation....sooooo I may have messed up this cycle....but still hoping, I felt some small sharp needle like twinges on my right lower side that lasted for about 5minutes....cm is a little more than usual, and I'm bloated and gassy....oh no, I'm symptom spotting!!!!grrrrrr here I go again....Lol...it's ok I have some good buddies to vent to....
I always lay with my legs elevated after bding...my boo looks at me like I am crazed and deranged, but my response is always " I'm doing this for my mini me"...we even have talks about names, I already have them picked out....I know I know, crazy, but since I have baby fever from time to time(more like ALL THE TIME), I see nothing wrong with it...I have this notebook where I write all of my cycles, ovulation dates, baby items,names, etc....lol


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

RonnieV said:


> Hey ladies....so yesterday I think I made a boo boo....I drank some green tea!!!! ahhhhhh it was just one cup, but I heard its not good to have after ovulation....sooooo I may have messed up this cycle....but still hoping, I felt some small sharp needle like twinges on my right lower side that lasted for about 5minutes....cm is a little more than usual, and I'm bloated and gassy....oh no, I'm symptom spotting!!!!grrrrrr here I go again....Lol...it's ok I have some good buddies to vent to....
> I always lay with my legs elevated after bding...my boo looks at me like I am crazed and deranged, but my response is always " I'm doing this for my mini me"...we even have talks about names, I already have them picked out....I know I know, crazy, but since I have baby fever from time to time(more like ALL THE TIME), I see nothing wrong with it...I have this notebook where I write all of my cycles, ovulation dates, baby items,names, etc....lol

Ronny, I'm pretty sure one cup of green tea won't hurt your chances! Give yourself a break...plenty of ladies get pregnant while they are drunk, so one little innocent cup of tea is fine I'm sure! Good luck this month!!


----------



## bighouse

Cooking a giant piece of salmon tonight for dinner. Had a tall glass of kombucha at lunch. Last night had a hot bath in the jacuzzi tub. And tomorrow I'm going to the sauna. Might as well try to make the best of the fact I'm not pregnant and do all the things I haven't been able to while TTC... but believe me I'd rather give all those things up in a heartbeat to be pregnant!


----------



## MamaBee413

Ladies, I'm so behind! We've been on vacation and I've been trying to follow along, but every time I begin writing a reply something keeps coming up. I can't wait to actually sit for more than five minutes and catch up on your stories and share mine. We are at my parents tonight as the heat is out at our house so I'm not sure if I'll get to tonight. It might be Wednesday. Just know I think about you all and hope you're well!!!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Well I fell today getting out of the bath. My hip landed on the side of the tub and I can hardly stand. So I am bed resting and bored out of my mind.


----------



## 1Atalanta

Ladies! Hoping for BFPs for all of us this month! Baby dust to all!


----------



## OliveLuv

EmilieBrianne said:


> Well I fell today getting out of the bath. My hip landed on the side of the tub and I can hardly stand. So I am bed resting and bored out of my mind.

Oh no! FX for a quick recovery! :flower:


----------



## MamaBee413

Emilie, I fell today too about three feet onto our concrete cellar stairs and then slid the rest of the way down. I feel your pain! Clumsy day all around, huh? Feel better :hugs:


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

MamaBee....your chart looks like you are pregnant! You have awesome temps...I totally would have tested already if I had a chart like that!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

MamaBee413 said:


> Emilie, I fell today too about three feet onto our concrete cellar stairs and then slid the rest of the way down. I feel your pain! Clumsy day all around, huh? Feel better :hugs:

Aww are you okay? Yes a very clumsy day lol


----------



## Querida87

Emilie and MamaBee, I am a total clutz and my mom says I was born that way, so don't feel bad. I have a habit of running into (or stubbing toes on) doorways, corners and even walls, as well as slipping, twisting my ankles, smacking myself in the head, and getting stuck in small places that my ample rear end can't fit through (and I ought to know better than to try) so I totally get it. FX you both feel better soon, although I suggest some mild pain relief or at least heating pads and self-pampering. Emilie, if you banged the bone, you can expect tenderness and pain for well over a week, especially if you don't get a bad external bruise. Bone bruises are more painful and slower to heal than skin bruising, just as a sprain takes longer to heal than a break. This is 27 years of experience talking here. lol


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Querida87 said:


> Emilie and MamaBee, I am a total clutz and my mom says I was born that way, so don't feel bad. I have a habit of running into (or stubbing toes on) doorways, corners and even walls, as well as slipping, twisting my ankles, smacking myself in the head, and getting stuck in small places that my ample rear end can't fit through (and I ought to know better than to try) so I totally get it. FX you both feel better soon, although I suggest some mild pain relief or at least heating pads and self-pampering. Emilie, if you banged the bone, you can expect tenderness and pain for well over a week, especially if you don't get a bad external bruise. Bone bruises are more painful and slower to heal than skin bruising, just as a sprain takes longer to heal than a break. This is 27 years of experience talking here. lol

I am the same way if I can get hurt I will. I am taking pregnancy safe medicine for pain since I don't know yet if I am pregnant. I don't think I am since I have most of my af symptoms except for actual af. But I am really emotional recently. I cry at the drop of a hat and I get mad anytime I see a pregnant woman. But that is mostly because I am jealous lol.


----------



## onetubeleft

11dpo did a test this morn.... Bfn hoping there's just not enough hcg yet... Getting pressure. Moods. Heartburn. Cramps on left side, as that's the only tube I have left after an ectopic. Cervix is medium soft and kind of closed. Cm getting thinner like egg white. Not as thick as ovulation. 3 days left.... Not holding out much hope xx


----------



## MamaBee413

MJsBabyShaw said:


> MamaBee....your chart looks like you are pregnant! You have awesome temps...I totally would have tested already if I had a chart like that!!

You got me! I tested Halloween and got a faint faint line and confirmed it again Sunday night. I just wanted to catch up with everyone here before announcing, but there is no time like the present! Of course, I had one of the most stressful days ever yesterday plus the fall so we are cautiously optimistic. My first appointment with the doctor isn't until Dec 1st so here's to lots of future testing to see if the lines darken! Thank you all so much for coming alongside and keeping me entertained and encouraged during our ttc time. :dust: to you all!!! Kool-aid all around :drunk:
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-31 06.56.01.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 25









2014-11-02 23.22.15.jpg
File size: 6.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## MamaBee413

EmilieBrianne said:


> I think I'll be okay. Super sore (especially my right shoulder and hip), but I have a lifetime of clutzdom behind me too and so my body is a little used to bumps and bruises. Tylenol and heating pad for the win! Thanks for asking.


----------



## Rockinghorse

Hey everyone, how are you all?
She still hasn't come to visit me. I was supposed to start in Friday. I'm getting impatient now though. I wish that she would turn up or I will get a BFP. I haven't got long to test again (Saturday) so hopefully something will show up.


----------



## Rockinghorse

MamaBee413 said:


> MJsBabyShaw said:
> 
> 
> MamaBee....your chart looks like you are pregnant! You have awesome temps...I totally would have tested already if I had a chart like that!!
> 
> You got me! I tested Halloween and got a faint faint line and confirmed it again Sunday night. I just wanted to catch up with everyone here before announcing, but there is no time like the present! Of course, I had one of the most stressful days ever yesterday plus the fall so we are cautiously optimistic. My first appointment with the doctor isn't until Dec 1st so here's to lots of future testing to see if the lines darken! Thank you all so much for coming alongside and keeping me entertained and encouraged during our ttc time. :dust: to you all!!! Kool-aid all around :drunk:Click to expand...

Aw that's fantastic news. Congratulations :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay this is new to me ( sorry in advance for being Tmi) but I milky white cm and a lot of it. Like it fills like it is pouring out of me. I am having to wear a liner because it is that heavy. Anyone have any ideas what this is about? I am 13 dpo if that helps


----------



## Bing28

Eclaire - :haha: I'm glad the dream didn't make you test! Maybe if this is my month I'll have a girl the as me and hubby went veggie for October and I LOVE chocolate! ;)

MJsBaby - I know all those tips won't suit everyone. As long as hubby doesn't find the temping annoying I'd say go for it! :thumbup: We live just outside London (about an hour to the west). We went to the Lake District for our wedding anniversary this year. It is sooooo beautiful! I want to retire there! 

Bighouse - yes it can be stressful when work gets in the way of :sex: this cycle we were both out on the day of ovulation. I got a little stressed when I first realised but then thought there is nothing I can do about it so just made sure we BD'd the day before and the day after instead. I hope the sauna, jacuzzi and salmon cheer you up! :hugs: 

Miss406 - sorry I don't know about colostrum. But I see Eclaire has answered your question! 

Prettybirdy27 / Britborn80 / TKLong13 - welcome :wave: I have you added. GL this cycle. 

J&J - sorry about the bleeding :hugs: Do you get pre AF spotting? I never use to get it until trying to conceive. 

Olive - FX'd the breathing difficulties is a good sign. I've not heard of that before. However if it gets worse I'd go and see a doctor. 

Megan - the turtle costume sounds so cute, but so does the onesie! Sorry for the BFNs. :hugs: Me and hubby decided to give up hot yoga and have more sex, as we usually only BD from the second week of my cycle until just after ovulation! I never realised it can take 4-5 ejaculations to get rid of all the poor sperm. Oh and I would love a girl too as I want her middle name to be Edith after my Nan, and would love my Nan to still be around to meet her. 

Rockinghorse - sorry to hear you don't get on with your mum. I'm sure she would only be upset if you got a BFP because she wants the best for her daughter and may think it could stop you graduating or something. But hey, I'm sure even if you do have a baby your a strong enough women to continue with your studies and graduate. They you can show her who was right! Plus it will be her grandchild so I'm sure she would love the baby whatever happens. 

Ronnie - try not to worry about the cup if green tea. I'm sure it's fine! Just remember what I was told by a fertility specialist at the expedition I went to - be good 80% of the time and treat yourself 20% of the time! :thumbup:

Mama - nice to hear from you and u hope you have had a good vacation! And congrats in your BFP! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months! I'm so pleased for you! :happydance:

Atlanta - :wave: hi. How are you? 

Onetubeleft - sorry for the bfn. :hugs: FX'd it's too early.

EDIT: Good Luck bbydust and MrsMAsh! Let us know when you test today!


----------



## Miss406

Congrats Mamabee!


----------



## Bing28

Well I'm just patiently waiting over here. I'm 5dpo today but think im getting a yeast infection. Does anyone know if it's okay to use a pessary and thrush cream whilst in the TWW? I dont want to use anything that could effect my chances. 

In relation to bring clumsy...a few weeks ago I was walking down the platform at the train station. Something got my attention so I turned round, but carried on walking, and walked straight into a lamppost! :haha: :rofl: I certainly gave the other commuters a good laugh! 

Xx


----------



## Miss406

Bing28 said:


> Well I'm just patiently waiting over here. I'm 5dpo today but think im getting a yeast infection. Does anyone know if it's okay to use a pessary and thrush cream whilst in the TWW? I dont want to use anything that could effect my chances.
> 
> In relation to bring clumsy...a few weeks ago I was walking down the platform at the train station. Something got my attention so I turned round, but carried on walking, and walked straight into a lamppost! :haha: :rofl: I certainly gave the other commuters a good laugh!
> 
> Xx

He he - whoops :D 
I fell over a tree stump whilst watching the fire works display on Saturday :rofl: I wanted to take my Fiancé with me too but didn't get the chance :lol:


----------



## jordypotpie

Hey all I hope you don't mind me jumping in. I feel I'm going a little symptom spotting crazy..trying to handle the TWW alone is awful. I am currently 10 dpo and have just 4 days left until I am due for AF. I haven't had many symptoms that were super intense other than nausea and I start feeling super tired around 3 or 4 in the afternoon..my urine has started to appear slightly cloudy..sorry for the but I've had and lot more cm than normal (pretty much just like my bop cycle back in may) (it ended in a MC ): )..and my cp is high wet closed and between soft and firm..it keeps getting a little softer every day. I have a really good feeling about this! Not sure how SO will handle the news if we get a bfp hehe please please fill me in on where everyone is at in their cycle/ttc journey!


----------



## Rockinghorse

Bing28 said:


> Eclaire - :haha: I'm glad the dream didn't make you test! Maybe if this is my month I'll have a girl the as me and hubby went veggie for October and I LOVE chocolate! ;)
> 
> MJsBaby - I know all those tips won't suit everyone. As long as hubby doesn't find the temping annoying I'd say go for it! :thumbup: We live just outside London (about an hour to the west). We went to the Lake District for our wedding anniversary this year. It is sooooo beautiful! I want to retire there!
> 
> Bighouse - yes it can be stressful when work gets in the way of :sex: this cycle we were both out on the day of ovulation. I got a little stressed when I first realised but then thought there is nothing I can do about it so just made sure we BD'd the day before and the day after instead. I hope the sauna, jacuzzi and salmon cheer you up! :hugs:
> 
> Miss406 - sorry I don't know about colostrum. But I see Eclaire has answered your question!
> 
> Prettybirdy27 / Britborn80 / TKLong13 - welcome :wave: I have you added. GL this cycle.
> 
> J&J - sorry about the bleeding :hugs: Do you get pre AF spotting? I never use to get it until trying to conceive.
> 
> Olive - FX'd the breathing difficulties is a good sign. I've not heard of that before. However if it gets worse I'd go and see a doctor.
> 
> Megan - the turtle costume sounds so cute, but so does the onesie! Sorry for the BFNs. :hugs: Me and hubby decided to give up hot yoga and have more sex, as we usually only BD from the second week of my cycle until just after ovulation! I never realised it can take 4-5 ejaculations to get rid of all the poor sperm. Oh and I would love a girl too as I want her middle name to be Edith after my Nan, and would love my Nan to still be around to meet her.
> 
> Rockinghorse - sorry to hear you don't get on with your mum. I'm sure she would only be upset if you got a BFP because she wants the best for her daughter and may think it could stop you graduating or something. But hey, I'm sure even if you do have a baby your a strong enough women to continue with your studies and graduate. They you can show her who was right! Plus it will be her grandchild so I'm sure she would love the baby whatever happens.
> 
> Ronnie - try not to worry about the cup if green tea. I'm sure it's fine! Just remember what I was told by a fertility specialist at the expedition I went to - be good 80% of the time and treat yourself 20% of the time! :thumbup:
> 
> Mama - nice to hear from you and u hope you have had a good vacation! And congrats in your BFP! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months! I'm so pleased for you! :happydance:
> 
> Atlanta - :wave: hi. How are you?
> 
> Onetubeleft - sorry for the bfn. :hugs: FX'd it's too early.

Thanks Bing. Yeah I have already got a plan together to make sure that my studies aren't affected. Ah well... Never mind. My sister in law is pregnant and she will find out the gender of the baby today. I'm so happy for her :). 
With my mum though I think she has bipolar, or something like that. I am not trying to sound harsh but her outburst are so unpredictable and then the next moment she is laughing or just talking normally. It is really bizarre.


----------



## Rockinghorse

jordypotpie said:


> Hey all I hope you don't mind me jumping in. I feel I'm going a little symptom spotting crazy..trying to handle the TWW alone is awful. I am currently 10 dpo and have just 4 days left until I am due for AF. I haven't had many symptoms that were super intense other than nausea and I start feeling super tired around 3 or 4 in the afternoon..my urine has started to appear slightly cloudy..sorry for the but I've had and lot more cm than normal (pretty much just like my bop cycle back in may) (it ended in a MC ): )..and my cp is high wet closed and between soft and firm..it keeps getting a little softer every day. I have a really good feeling about this! Not sure how SO will handle the news if we get a bfp hehe please please fill me in on where everyone is at in their cycle/ttc journey!

Hey Jordy welcome. I have lost count of my days now. I was supposed to start my period on Friday, but still nothing but clear CM. I did a test on Saturday that was BFN and now not doing another till Saturday haha. i have been having a couple of symptoms, but nothing major. I had them more before my period was due but they are calming down now. 
I get slight cramping every now and then (which makes me think I have started) and I get sore on my right chest side. 
Before though I was having it all, from stomach cramps and backache, to headaches and nausea. 
Anyway, good luck with yours and I hope you get the result you want :)


----------



## 1Atalanta

Yaaaay mamabeeeeeeeee!! So happy for you!

Bing, that lamppost story made me lol, that's the kind of thing I would do!

I'm about three weeks after my period and am symptom spotting like crazy, but I was this way for weeks after my miscarriage, so I'm not sure what to think. If was nice to feel normal again for a bit after my period, my boobs went back to normal size and the cramping stopped. Now it's all back, I'm going to test Saturdays once a week until something happens.


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

MamaBee413 said:


> MJsBabyShaw said:
> 
> 
> MamaBee....your chart looks like you are pregnant! You have awesome temps...I totally would have tested already if I had a chart like that!!
> 
> You got me! I tested Halloween and got a faint faint line and confirmed it again Sunday night. I just wanted to catch up with everyone here before announcing, but there is no time like the present! Of course, I had one of the most stressful days ever yesterday plus the fall so we are cautiously optimistic. My first appointment with the doctor isn't until Dec 1st so here's to lots of future testing to see if the lines darken! Thank you all so much for coming alongside and keeping me entertained and encouraged during our ttc time. :dust: to you all!!! Kool-aid all around :drunk:Click to expand...

Congrats MamaBee!! I just knew it looking at those great temps :happydance:

Wow...baby #3. :baby::baby::baby: You are a very lucky lady! I hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Julesillini8

Congrats mamba bee! Yeay!

Lots of women testing soon, some positive sounding posts! Hope there's much more excitement flying around here soon! Good luck to all


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

I'm finishing up AF here...it was another pretty light one. I'm going to ask my acupuncturist about it. My temps were nice and high this month so I know I'm producing progesterone, and my luteal phase was a solid 12 days (which is good for me!). But AF only lasted about 2.5 days and it was light. I wonder if that indicates a problem?


----------



## Miss406

MamaBee413 said:


> MJsBabyShaw said:
> 
> 
> MamaBee....your chart looks like you are pregnant! You have awesome temps...I totally would have tested already if I had a chart like that!!
> 
> You got me! I tested Halloween and got a faint faint line and confirmed it again Sunday night. I just wanted to catch up with everyone here before announcing, but there is no time like the present! Of course, I had one of the most stressful days ever yesterday plus the fall so we are cautiously optimistic. My first appointment with the doctor isn't until Dec 1st so here's to lots of future testing to see if the lines darken! Thank you all so much for coming alongside and keeping me entertained and encouraged during our ttc time. :dust: to you all!!! Kool-aid all around :drunk:Click to expand...

Looking at your chart, you had a small dip where I have today... I'm feeling hopeful now :D Fingers crossed, so pleased for you xx


----------



## Eclaire

Mamabee I am so happy for you. Congrats on your bfp! Did you have any early symptoms?


----------



## Lozano218

I'm on day 14 past ovulation but I tested on Sunday an it was neg. But anunt flow still isn't here will she come today


----------



## Eclaire

Rockinghorse I am so impressed that you have the willpower to wait a week to test. If my af were late I would likely test every day until something happened. Hope that witch stays away.


----------



## MamaBee413

Bing, I can't count how many times I've looked up just in time to miss a pole. I hope you weren't hurt!

Miss406, FX for you to get double lines soon too!!!!

MJs, my last two periods were that way. Normally I have a 5 to 7 day bleed. September was 2 days and October 2.5. I got some progesterone cream from gnc and use a little of that on my wrists twice a day. I was hoping to increase my lp as my short periods were also days early. I don't know if it would've worked, but maybe it helped me get pregnant this time. 

I'm still cautiously optimistic. My DH wants this baby so very much and I can tell he doesn't want to get too excited yet. I'll be a mess if we lose it, but I won't be able to get through it if he breaks down too. So here's hoping for a sticky bean (or two)!


----------



## MamaBee413

Eclaire said:


> Mamabee I am so happy for you. Congrats on your bfp! Did you have any early symptoms?

I had lots of symptoms, but I was hesitant to get excited because I had had lots of symptoms last month and wasn't pregnant. That was a hard negative test to face. I also knew I added the progesterone cream this month and so I wasn't sure if my symptoms were from that. Guess not ;) I had horrid cramping around 3dpo, a migraine at 4dpo, my girls felt prickly on the inside and I had two bulky veins coming in from the inside to the nipple that were new. I had all kinds of activity in my uterine area that I can't really describe, dreams and restless sleep, slight fatigue, gas and bloating, diarrhea at 8dpo, constipation at 10dpo and a huge hypoglycemic spell on 11dpo. And a little emotional...usually in the lose my cool kind of way unfortunately. My poor family! Oh - watery CM, snotty (could just be from the weather) and more zits than stars in the sky (not fun at all).


----------



## MrsBallard

Hi all - I've been checking B&B for about two weeks now...finally decided to officially register and join in the fun. Can I be added to test on November 10? Not that I havent already been using my 10 miu internet cheapies every morning since 5 dpo anyway, but that'll be the day I consider the results more "real"! I'm 8/9 dpo right now, this is my first month TTC #1...I'm really loving to get to know you all by following this thread, and am SO EXCITED anytime I read about someone getting a BFP. Fingers crossed it'll happen this quickly for me - but I'm not deluding myself, just keeping it hopeful. 

Anyway, thanks for being such a great resource ladies!


----------



## MamaBee413

Welcome, Mrs. Ballard! I was just in Asheville this past weekend. So pretty, especially with the snow <3


----------



## MrsBallard

Thanks MamaBee! It was really pretty this weekend with the snow...but it's a little early for all that, I think! Makes me worried for how much snow this winter will bring. I've only lived in Asheville for a year so far, but I love it. Congrats on your BFP, by the way!! So exciting!


----------



## Mommastork

Can you add me for nov 10th :)


----------



## MamaBee413

MrsBallard said:


> Thanks MamaBee! It was really pretty this weekend with the snow...but it's a little early for all that, I think! Makes me worried for how much snow this winter will bring. I've only lived in Asheville for a year so far, but I love it. Congrats on your BFP, by the way!! So exciting!

Thanks! I hear it is going to be quite a winter this year. I love snow, but do agree it was early. We went to Gatlinburg and it seemed crazy to have fall and trick or treating one night to wake up to snow and Christmas themed shows the next morning. Now, we just need a little turkey in the mix!


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

MamaBee413 said:


> Bing, I can't count how many times I've looked up just in time to miss a pole. I hope you weren't hurt!
> 
> Miss406, FX for you to get double lines soon too!!!!
> 
> MJs, my last two periods were that way. Normally I have a 5 to 7 day bleed. September was 2 days and October 2.5. I got some progesterone cream from gnc and use a little of that on my wrists twice a day. I was hoping to increase my lp as my short periods were also days early. I don't know if it would've worked, but maybe it helped me get pregnant this time.
> 
> I'm still cautiously optimistic. My DH wants this baby so very much and I can tell he doesn't want to get too excited yet. I'll be a mess if we lose it, but I won't be able to get through it if he breaks down too. So here's hoping for a sticky bean (or two)!

I'll ask my acupuncturist about it - she's helped me lengthen my LP already, and I had a nice AF last cycle (about 4 days with medium flow). I thought for sure that I had low progesterone before because of my short LP, but when I had my scan during my miscarriage in March the tech said that my uterine lining was nice and thick....so that makes me think that it was just a bad egg or something. 

Ughh....I don't know! I'll just trust my acupuncturist for now and if I don't get a BPF in the next 3 cycles maybe I'll try something different...or just stop trying! "Relax and stop trying" is what my SIL and my mom both tell me. My mom even suggested that I stop tracking ovulation and just "do it when you feel like it". Duh, mom, you have to do it at the right time or it REALLY won't work!! (My mom is only 20 yrs older than me so we are super open about everything).


----------



## Querida87

MrsBallard said:


> Hi all - I've been checking B&B for about two weeks now...finally decided to officially register and join in the fun. Can I be added to test on November 10? Not that I havent already been using my 10 miu internet cheapies every morning since 5 dpo anyway, but that'll be the day I consider the results more "real"! I'm 8/9 dpo right now, this is my first month TTC #1...I'm really loving to get to know you all by following this thread, and am SO EXCITED anytime I read about someone getting a BFP. Fingers crossed it'll happen this quickly for me - but I'm not deluding myself, just keeping it hopeful.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for being such a great resource ladies!

Welcome!!! I guess now I know where the snow we were supposed to get went to! lol Glad to have you aboard and FX for you!! The 15th will probably be a test day for me too, though my situation is a little unusual.


----------



## bighouse

Congrats MamaBee!

Does anyone here take progesterone? If so, on what days during your cycle?


----------



## MamaBee413

bighouse said:


> Congrats MamaBee!
> 
> Does anyone here take progesterone? If so, on what days during your cycle?

I started using the cream this month. I got it at GNC. I began on the day after ovulation and am still taking it (I think you stop when you get your period...need to look into that). 

Thanks!


----------



## Miss406

Umm... weird thing...
Still a few mild cramps in right ovary (where I ovulated from) and sorry, T.M.I when I push for a poo or to fart I have a mild but sharp pain and mild pressure in my uterus. Is this a positive sign for implantation? xxx


----------



## crystlmcd

Wow, lots to catch up on today.

Congrats MamaBee! I hope it's a sticky one!

I'm just sitting here at CD5 agonizing over how long I have until I O. Oh woe is me. haha!


----------



## Turtle0630

Prettybirdy, Britborn, TKLong, Jordy, MrsB and Mommastork, welcome! :hi: Good luck to all of you, I hope this is your lucky month! :)

Megan, that turtle costume sounds adorable! (In case you can't tell by my name, I really love turtles). That's too bad that he wouldn't wear it, but your backup costume sounds really cute too!

Rocking, I'm impressed by you holding out a whole week since you're last test to test again! I think if I was already late, that would drive me insane!

MamaBee, welcome back and CONGRATS!!! So happy and excited for you!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: I'm keeping everything crossed that this is a sticky bean (or 2!) for you! And I hope you're doing okay from your fall!

Atlanta, hi! :hi: Haven't seen you for awhile, how are you doing? :)

Bing, sorry about your yeast infection! :( That doesn't sound fun at all! And I'm sorry that I giggled at your story about walking into the pole! That's sooo something I would have done as well. Add me to the list of klutzes!


----------



## LouOscar01

FINALLY something is happening!! 24DPO and finally got some brown spotting so hopefully this is the start of AF. Really hoping she goes RED this time. I don't say that I am 'late' anymore since i have no predicted AF date!! Hooray. Going to call this CD1...a little ambitious, but I don't want to see CD105 written on my fertility app anymore!!


----------



## LouOscar01

Rockinghorse test already!!!! MamaBee congrats, your chart did look very good!! 

ON the clumsiness note I am always covered in bruises half way down my thigh as I am a year 2 teacher so small tables ALWAYS IN THE WAY!!


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

bighouse said:


> Congrats MamaBee!
> 
> Does anyone here take progesterone? If so, on what days during your cycle?

I don't myself, but I know people who do. Do you temp? If so, you should wait until you get your temp rise so that you have confirmed ovulation. My friend that took it started on 3DPO, then she would test at 14DPO and if BFN, she stopped the progesterone in order to get AF. 

Are you looking into taking a prescription or just using an over-the-counter cream? My friend took prescription pills.


----------



## Eclaire

Here is a good source of information on how and when to use progesterone cream.

https://natural-fertility-info.com/progesterone-fertility-guide


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Sorry in advance for being Tmi but I have milky white cm and a lot of it. Like it feels like it is pouring out of me. I am having to wear a liner because it is that heavy. Anyone have any ideas what this is about? I am 13 dpo if that helps and I have never experienced this before.


----------



## LouOscar01

EmilieBrianne said:


> Sorry in advance for being Tmi but I have milky white cm and a lot of it. Like it feels like it is pouring out of me. I am having to wear a liner because it is that heavy. Anyone have any ideas what this is about? I am 13 dpo if that helps and I have never experienced this before.

I got that about a week ago, but then nothing and today brown spotting, but then I have irregular cycles so .... If it's unusual for you then it could be a good sign!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

LouOscar01 said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> Sorry in advance for being Tmi but I have milky white cm and a lot of it. Like it feels like it is pouring out of me. I am having to wear a liner because it is that heavy. Anyone have any ideas what this is about? I am 13 dpo if that helps and I have never experienced this before.
> 
> I got that about a week ago, but then nothing and today brown spotting, but then I have irregular cycles so .... If it's unusual for you then it could be a good sign!Click to expand...

It is unusual for me.


----------



## JandJPlus1

For your viewing pleasure. Original.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 29


----------



## JandJPlus1

Tweaked :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Rockinghorse

Haha I cant. I haven't got any test in the house. If I did I would be going crazy and wanting to test everyday haha. I'm only 4 days late so want to leave it longer :).


----------



## Bing28

Sorry this is just a quick post. I will catch up properly tomorrow morning. 

Eclaire - As your a seamstress I need some help on my bridesmaid dress I posted about a while ago. 

So it's got to the point where I need to send back the dresses I'm not keeping. 
Having tried on the UK size 12 and UK size 14, the UK size 12 fits me perfectly and I would say the UK size 14 has enough room on the top half for me to grow up to around 3 cup sizes (I'm currently a small B cup). Plus another bridesmaid is at least a size D cup and wearing the UK size 14 dress and it fits her fine. Could I really go from a Small B cup to more than a DD cup at 7.5 months pregnant? 

Also in relation to the belt around the middle there is a good 3-4 inches of loose material for my belly to grow in that area. Do you think that would be enough room? The rest if the dress below the belt is floaty so would fit fine over a bump fine. 

I tried showing a cushion up the dress but having never been pregnant before I have no idea where you grow and by how much! :haha:

Currentlt im thinking of keeping the UK size 12 so I can wear that if nothing happens by June next year and also keeping the UK size 14 just in case something does happen (FX'd it does!). And then sending the size 16 and size 18 back. Do you think the 14 would be big enough from my description? I tried to look for the seam to see if it could be taken out, like you said, but the dress is fully lined and I couldn't see one as it was very neatly stitched (not sure I'm looking in the right place though!)

TIA for your help! 

Xx


----------



## Turtle0630

Bing, I don't envy you having to figure out that dress situation, that would be stressing me out if I was you! Good luck! I bet Eclaire can give you some wonderful insight though! :)

Well, it looks like AF has arrived for me today after all. Damn that :witch:! Bing, will you move my testing date yet again (sorry!) to be 11/30? I might not test again next cycle until AF is really late (I didn't test at all this cycle as that was my goal, and I'm glad I didn't bother) but that would still give me a testing date in November! And would be right around the time AF is due anyways. :) Thank you!!!


----------



## MamaBee413

J&J, I can see it! :happydance:

So sorry, Turtle. FX for more than a turkey in your oven come the end of the month!

Bing, I just went through bridesmaid dress sizing issues this past March. I was losing tons of weight and couldn't decide which size to buy. The seller and seamstress told me that a dress can be brought in as much as three sizes, but not let out very much at all. I would stick with the 14 and high hopes that you'll need it come wedding time! You can always have it taken in to a 12 and no need to pay for 2 dresses. Breast size seems to change at different times for different women. My SIL who is about 22 weeks right now got her expansion right away (and quite an expansion, but she was large to start with). Others I know, myself included, have gotten theirs after the birth. As far as the waistband, there is no way to know. It will all depend on how you carry. I know none of that sounded concrete, but my best advice would be to get the 14 and know you'll have some alterations either way. Find a great seamstress (word of mouth is best).

Emilie, are you going to test soon? My CM was a clearish, yellowish color but I have that same gushy feeling and definitely wear a pantyliner because of it. I've read though that some ladies get that before AF. If you don't normally, maybe it is a good sign. FX for a positive soon!

Ugh - my son has some stanky feet and my super nose is not liking it! :nope:


----------



## orionfox

I dont know about anyone else, but this falling back an hour has not helped me to sleep any better :( I usually manage to fall asleep at 12-12:30am and up for 7am, however early in the morning my brain stays half awake and so i barely get any full sleep. Im actually going to pick up some melatonin after work to see if it will help me to get to sleep faster and stay asleep. I know its not related to ttc because its been a couple months. Glad to see we already have some bfps yay. Keep it going ladies.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

MamaBee413 said:


> J&J, I can see it! :happydance:
> 
> So sorry, Turtle. FX for more than a turkey in your oven come the end of the month!
> 
> Bing, I just went through bridesmaid dress sizing issues this past March. I was losing tons of weight and couldn't decide which size to buy. The seller and seamstress told me that a dress can be brought in as much as three sizes, but not let out very much at all. I would stick with the 14 and high hopes that you'll need it come wedding time! You can always have it taken in to a 12 and no need to pay for 2 dresses. Breast size seems to change at different times for different women. My SIL who is about 22 weeks right now got her expansion right away (and quite an expansion, but she was large to start with). Others I know, myself included, have gotten theirs after the birth. As far as the waistband, there is no way to know. It will all depend on how you carry. I know none of that sounded concrete, but my best advice would be to get the 14 and know you'll have some alterations either way. Find a great seamstress (word of mouth is best).
> 
> Emilie, are you going to test soon? My CM was a clearish, yellowish color but I have that same gushy feeling and definitely wear a pantyliner because of it. I've read though that some ladies get that before AF. If you don't normally, maybe it is a good sign. FX for a positive soon!
> 
> Ugh - my son has some stanky feet and my super nose is not liking it! :nope:

 I test Thursday but I may have and go buy a test instead of waiting till I go to the doctor Thursday .


----------



## LouOscar01

Just got a drop of red blood!! YIPPEEEEE. Just thought I'd share....night night everyone!! Xxx


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

LouOscar01 said:


> Just got a drop of red blood!! YIPPEEEEE. Just thought I'd share....night night everyone!! Xxx


YAY for the :witch: Just a week away to TTC!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I caved and took a test. It was the most negative test I have seen lol. I am not out till af right lol


----------



## ashxd

Miss406 said:


> Umm... weird thing...
> Still a few mild cramps in right ovary (where I ovulated from) and sorry, T.M.I when I push for a poo or to fart I have a mild but sharp pain and mild pressure in my uterus. Is this a positive sign for implantation? xxx


I'd love to hear the reply to this because this is me EXACTLY. It's been hurting for like 10 days!


----------



## ashxd

Congrats, MamaBee413! Please send me some of that baby dust! :) 

Have an awesome 9 months!


----------



## Eclaire

Bing it all depends on when you become pregnant and how you carry. If you have any sisters who have been pregnant that should give you a basis on what you might also be able to expect. As for the bust issue I was a 32b before I got pregnant with dd and when she was born I was a 32dd, so it is possible. I also know women who had no change in bust size. I know that this is not very helpful and I am sorry. 

Here is what I think you should do. First look between the lining of the dress and the outer layer. Most of the time you should be able to find an open area around the waist where you can turn it inside out to get a feel for the left over seam allowance in the bodice. If you have about 3 inches worth of fabric that can be let out, keep the size 12. (One inch equals one cup size.) If you don't have that much keep the size 14. That way you can take it in if needed. If you do become pregnant before then (fx) I am sure solutions can be found to make it work (let out all the seams, raise the waist, eliminate the zipper in the back and turn it into a corset style to allow for an expanding chest and middle). If it is reasonable to keep both the 12 and 14, do so then sell the one you don't need online or in a consignment shop.

I hope this helps, let me know what you decide to do.


----------



## jordypotpie

I wish everyone lots of baby dust! And congrats to those lucky enough to get their bfps!

Dress sizing seems like a bit of a stressful task. I do hope you get it all worked out 

Afm...the past few hours off and on I have been getting a strange sharp pain in the right part of my uterus..and it causes the same feeling in my right boob..so very odd..I am 10 dpo and going to test on the 9th or 10th if AF doesn't show on the 8th. I've been rather forgetful..my nose jumps between stuffy and runny..backaches, slight cramps. Oh and I cry at almost anything..currently that is the wild thornberrys movie..no reason for it to make me sad enough to cry lol..I mixed ranch and teriyaki on a turkey wrap which I didn't find odd until half way through when my SO looked at me like a nutcase lol It tasted amazing

How is everyone?


----------



## Bing28

Jordypotpie - welcome :wave: wishing you the best of luck this cycle. I hope this is your month. I've put you down for the 9th! So a little about me - I'm currently 6dpo and this is our 16th cycle TTC#1. I've had 2 x 21 day progesterone bloodtests done which were both normal, a pelvis scan which was normal and hubby's sperm analysis came back normal too. Im just waiting for an appointment through now to have a HSG done to check if any of my tubes are blocked. After that there are no more tests we can have done on the NHS in the uk so we will have to just keep trying. Then after three years of TTC we'll qualify for free IVF, but if we can save up enough money we may consider paying for IVF privately after two years of trying. So where abouts are you on your TTC journey? I think I have sorted the dress issue now thanks! :thumbup: 

Rockinghorse - what is your sister having? I'm sorry you think your mum has bipolar. My mum has suffers from depression which can be difficult to deal with at times. :hugs: I can't wait for you to test! I don't know how you are waiting it out. I'd be going crazy! GL! 

Atalanta - I will put you down for testing on the 8th! GL to you! I hope the symptoms are a good think! 

MJsBaby - my periods are usually 
1.5 to 2days so I was worried it meant I had a thin lining. My acupuncturist recommended taking a supplement called Floradix (it's a B vitamin complex) and eating lots of blood making foods like spinach, red meat, beetroot etc. I've also been drinking red raspberry leaf tea and pomegranate juice until ovulation, and taking a vitamin e supplement as well as my pre natal supplement. The month after doing this my period was 2.5days long and heavier. I was over the moon! If only it was easy to "relax and stop trying"! :haha:

Lozano - welcome :wave: I hope AF didn't show up. do you want me to put a testing date down for you on the front page?

Mama - I'm praying your little bean is a sticky one. Thanks for asking about the lamp post - no I wasn't hurt thankfully! :haha: thanks for the advise on the dress. It's really helpful to know you can take a dress in up to 3 sizes! :thumbup: I hope you managed to wash your sons feet! :haha:

MrsBallard - welcome :wave: I have you added! GL and I hope November is your month. I jealous you have snow! I love snow but we didn't get any last year in uk. FX'd we will this winter. 

Mommastork - welcome :wave: I have you added.

Miss406 - I often get cramps and twinges after ovulation so I don't think it means much (well not for me anyway). If you don't usually get them anything different could be a good sign. :thumbup: 

Crystal - I hope your well! When do you usually ovulate. I often find the first two weeks of my cycle easier waiting for ovulation as I'll try and eat healthier and just have fun! I hope it starts going quickly for you! 

Lou - I'm glad something appears to be happening for you! Has the flow got heavier/redder yet? 

J&J - sorry but I don't see anything on those test pics. FX'd you get a darker line soon. 

Turtle - Yes the bridesmaid dress dilemma is a bit of a nightmare. Sorry AF got you. :hugs: how long was your LP this cycle? Is it still going up? Got your testing date moved! GL! 

Orion - I hope your sleep improves soon. 

Eclaire - THANK YOU SO MUCH! I have decided to just keep the size 14! As there really isn't much room in the 12 to grow. And you've put my mind at rest about what can be done to the size 14 if the belt area does get too tight and that I can take it in back to a size 12 if necessary (hopefully not though!). I don't really want to keep 2 dresses as they were quite expensive and I don't think I'd get my money back if I sold it on eBay or something. I owe you one! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss406

Bing28 said:


> Miss406 - I often get cramps and twinges after ovulation so I don't think it means much (well not for me anyway). If you don't usually get them anything different could be a good sign. :thumbup:

Woop woop! I'm hoping my temperature dip today is implantation related :D Fingers crossed :D


----------



## MrsBallard

Ok ladies, need a little advice. Yesterday was the only day I've really had symptoms so far...very nauseous, tired, achy, headache, and last night some twinges around my right ovary. This morning, my temp fell about 0.5 of a degree, but still above my cover line for sure. I'm 9/10 dpo. AF isn't due till early next week. Does this sound like Implantation? If so, wouldn't the symptoms come up afterwards? I guess otherwise, they are normal AF symptoms coming on early, or I'm getting sick. Is it normal for your temp to drop five or six days before AF is expected? I guess she could be planning to come early instead, too....but i hope not! That would make my lp super short this cycle.


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Bing - that is awesome that NHS will cover IVF...it's like $12-$18k here in the US and hardly any of it covered by insurance. Sounds like you have a good plan for the dresses situation! My acupuncturist did some special needles plus electric stimulation in order to build up my lining this month, so hopefully that will work. She also changed up my herbal formula. I will try to incorporate some of those blood making foods...rich in iron is what it sounds like. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

MrsBallard said:


> Ok ladies, need a little advice. Yesterday was the only day I've really had symptoms so far...very nauseous, tired, achy, headache, and last night some twinges around my right ovary. This morning, my temp fell about 0.5 of a degree, but still above my cover line for sure. I'm 9/10 dpo. AF isn't due till early next week. Does this sound like Implantation? If so, wouldn't the symptoms come up afterwards? I guess otherwise, they are normal AF symptoms coming on early, or I'm getting sick. Is it normal for your temp to drop five or six days before AF is expected? I guess she could be planning to come early instead, too....but i hope not! That would make my lp super short this cycle.

The timing of 9/10 DPO sounds about right for implantation, though it is on the later end. Unfortunately PMS and early pregnancy symptoms are all pretty similar...I have convinced myself far too many times that I was pregnant only to get a bfn so now I just ignore them and wait for AF. Give it a couple more days - if you did implant you would need another 4 days or so in order to see a positive pregnancy test.


----------



## crystlmcd

Bing - the last 2 cycles I have O'd on CD16 and CD18 so I have a while to wait. I'm sure it will go quickly as things just got a little more crazy in my life. My BIL passed away unexpectedly yesterday morning so I'm just trying to help out my sister and nephew. Apparently this is meant to be a year for sadness for my family since we just lost my dad 2 months ago. Boo for unhappy things happening!

I hope everyone else is having a better week than me!


----------



## Eclaire

Crystl I am so sorry for you bil's sudden passing. How awful. 

Mrs that could be a possible implantation. It is in the right time frame for an implantation dip. Now we just need the rise tomorrow. Fx it is what we hope.

Miss I hope that is an implantation dip for you too. 6 dpo is a little early, but not unlikely. Fx for you.

Bing I think you made the right decision on the dress. I am sure regardless of the situation it can be made to work for you.

Afm 5 dpo and not much going on. I have had some minor cramping and twinges in my breasts, but nothing to strong or uncomfortable. The odd thing is my temp has been the exact same every morning since ovulation. I was worried my thermometer was broken so I tested a couple of hours after my normal test this morning and it was almost 2 degrees lower, so I know it works. Just odd. Anyone else ever have this happen?


----------



## Miss406

Eclaire said:


> Miss I hope that is an implantation dip for you too. 6 dpo is a little early, but not unlikely. Fx for you.
> 
> 
> Afm 5 dpo and not much going on. I have had some minor cramping and twinges in my breasts, but nothing to strong or uncomfortable. The odd thing is my temp has been the exact same every morning since ovulation. I was worried my thermometer was broken so I tested a couple of hours after my normal test this morning and it was almost 2 degrees lower, so I know it works. Just odd. Anyone else ever have this happen?

I really really hope so hun! I've had a few pains and cramps and know the earliest implantation can occur is today, so fingers crossed! Going to start testing on Friday with IC's and on Sunday with FRER :D

You're only a day behind me? :D Not sure on temperature thing, at least your thermometer works :D


----------



## Querida87

Bing - please put me down for the 15th (4 days post mirena) as that will be the last day logical for a bfp to explain my crazy symptoms.

Orion - insomnia sucks; remember to stay away from computer/cell phone screens for at least and hour or two before sleeping as they can worsen your insomnia.

JandJ - please see my new test on the poas thread.

Jordy - I have been eating big dill pickles and tootsie rolls together for the last couple days. And liking it..

MrsBallard - from what I've read other women write and from their charts (first time charter here) it sounds like an implantation dip to me. Are your cycles regular? Also, sometimes a women can start feeling pregnancy symptoms as soon as 24 hours post fertilization.

Miss406 - Good Luck!! FX for your BFP!!

crystal - so sorry to hear about your family. Hopefully you can soon bring some joy back into your family with new life to help heal the wounds left by the departure of loved ones. :hugs:


----------



## Querida87

Has anyone else had trouble with REALLY sore and ache-y bb's and colostrum production out of nowhere and nip stimulation that causes uterine contractions?? Has it ever happened when you weren't pregnant?? My symptoms are driving me crazy!! I am NOT going to be a happy camper if all this is the result of the expired mirena and cysts wreaking havoc on my body! :(


----------



## Querida87

BTW ladies, if I thank you for a post that doesn't mention me or answer my question, I often use the thanks as similar to the Facebook like button, for instance: because I can relate, or because I was going to give the same answer, or even because I am stalking you and happy to read an update. lol


----------



## MrsBallard

This is my second cycle off BC for about a year (went off right after 10 years of being on after our wedding to see if it would increase my sex drive, and then have been back on for about a year).....so "regular" is still up in the air for me. But, I the rest of my cycle so far has been pretty standard - I O'd on CD 15 or 16, I've been temping and its going pretty normal. I guess the bottom line is that I have to wait and see what the next few days bring! Either its cramping, etc., and temp drop from AF's early arrival, or its an implantation dip and that could mean great things. Oh the joy of waiting and having no idea what's really happening in your body....

Thanks for the words of support everyone!

Querida, I read your full story on your other thread - I can't believe you're dealing with all of that! No fun at all. FX that once the mirena and cysts are taken care of, things are normal and you get a BFP!


----------



## Querida87

Thanks! It's so nice to have support here, I am now most worried about the ob trying to just do a yearly and tell me I have to schedule separate apts for mirena removal and ultrasound follow-up, esp since I made the apt for mirena removal, not a yearly and his nurses refused to give me a separate apt for the cysts.


----------



## Miss406

Querida87 said:


> Thanks! It's so nice to have support here, I am now most worried about the ob trying to just do a yearly and tell me I have to schedule separate apts for mirena removal and ultrasound follow-up, esp since I made the apt for mirena removal, not a yearly and his nurses refused to give me a separate apt for the cysts.

Poor you hon. I had a dreadful time with my mirena but thankfully no cysts that I am aware of. Though they did find something small outside my womb. I did however manage to miscarry with it in place and had to then beg them to remove it!! I bought myself mirror torch and speculum to do it myself and had to say if you don't take it out I will!!!!


----------



## Querida87

WOW miss!! I haven't really had problems with the mirena, (a few symptom scares over the years, but never felt truly pregnant before.. Oh and the scare when I lost the strings) until now (a year overdue for removal), I actually was one of those few who loved it. Now I just want it gone and if I had visible strings it would have been gone weeks ago. I bought myself a speculum so I could observe my cp and cm (and teach my bf the wonders of the reproductive cycle lol) but it's too small, must have moved the mouse when I clicked. Oh well, only seven more days of torture before my apt. I hope that when they go to remove the mirea they do an ultrasound to locate it and find a placenta or two! That would show everyone who tells me I'm crazy!


----------



## peachcheeks

Hello ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining this thread! I am moving over from the October one because AF came yesterday. I was so hopeful so I feel really let down. I am on my 3rd cycle of Clomid 50 mg. I have taken it starting on Day 3 the past two cycles but am considering taking it Day 5. My doctor hasn't responded to me but from what I've read online, it might help with a stronger ovulation. In addition to the PreSeed, Soft Cups, opk and prenatals I've been using every month, DH and I have decided to try the FertilAid for Men (We don't know if he has a problem but it would only help his swimmers) and I am going to buy Evening Primrose oil and Robutussin to help my CM. Any advice is much appreciated. :) I look forward to chatting with you!


----------



## jordypotpie

Querida- haha i was pigging out on dill pickles at work the other day! I stopped when i got a gut ache and couldnt even look at them anymore lol. So far the only other thing i cant seem to gonwithout is spicy food. My SO loves rooster sauce and i cant usually stand it...i smothered my dinner in it last night lol. Anyway, my main thing i wanted to say to you is that I just had surgery a month ago to remove a large cyst from my right ovary. 4 years ago on my 20th birthday a large mass was found in my tummy (we sadly took it as a pregnancy we were unaware of). After the first apt of the doc knowing nothing another office saw me and told me that I don't have just one..but two large cysts. When they were discovered the one on my right overy was 10 cm and the one on my left just 5 cm. I had no work and no way to pay bills..about a year or two later I called and made the apt to get the ball rolling on their removal as the main one had expanded above my bellybutton( I was told to do this if they expanded that far). The day before my apt they sent me to collections and refused to see me. Now another two years later I have a loving SO who I live happily with along with our dog, cat and adorable fish (never mind the five million houseplants I have around the house to satisfy my mothering needs LOL). About 4 months ago I got state insurance and they paid for everything and a month ago I had the surgery to get the right cyst removed (somewhere alone the line the cyst on my left ovary absorbed and went away). Unfortunately I lost my right ovary and tube and am now dependent solely on my left ovary getting the job done. My SO and I aren't trying but more non as I am not in bc and we would be happy if it happened. Plus we aren't looking at marriage for another 6 or so months. Anyway if you need anything let me know! I have had my share of cyst adventure and can wholeheartedly relate! [EDIT] my cyst was a little larger than a football but about the same shape only more round and wound up weighing about 10 lbs (sorry if tmi but she actually had to drain it before she could pull it out through the incision) I recovered faster than the allotted 6 weeks and am back to my normal routines.

Bing- I do hope things go well for you! I sure hate seeing people have a tough time with this.

Crystl- I am so so sorry for your loss! We just lost a grandmother in august and now 2 more aren't doing well. My prayers are with you and yours. (My SO and I celebrated day of the dead this year and that really helped wonders) I am just so sad for you ): 

If any of you feel left out I am so sorry. I am without any other means of being on here except my phone and it is very hard to jump around pages and type everything that needs typed.


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Eclaire said:


> Crystl I am so sorry for you bil's sudden passing. How awful.
> 
> Mrs that could be a possible implantation. It is in the right time frame for an implantation dip. Now we just need the rise tomorrow. Fx it is what we hope.
> 
> Miss I hope that is an implantation dip for you too. 6 dpo is a little early, but not unlikely. Fx for you.
> 
> Bing I think you made the right decision on the dress. I am sure regardless of the situation it can be made to work for you.
> 
> Afm 5 dpo and not much going on. I have had some minor cramping and twinges in my breasts, but nothing to strong or uncomfortable. The odd thing is my temp has been the exact same every morning since ovulation. I was worried my thermometer was broken so I tested a couple of hours after my normal test this morning and it was almost 2 degrees lower, so I know it works. Just odd. Anyone else ever have this happen?

Me!! I had flat temps after O the one and only cycle where I was pregnant! My temps stayed at 97.9 from O until 11DPO...on 12DPO they went up to 98.2, so I tested and I got my BFP. Unfortunately, it ended in an early m/c but I don't think that my temps had anything to do with it. Good luck, maybe this is a good sign!!


----------



## jordypotpie

Oh man the cat and dog have been glued to me the past week..today is the first day that only the cat is in even the same room as me. It feels so relaxing..don't feel quite so crowded. They have the whole house to be in but they feel my lap and feet are THE place to be...probably for the better..crying at Eliza being shipped to boarding school on the wild Thornberrys movie last night was a bit unexpected and sissy looking on my part lol..their comfort was certainly appreciated. I've really been crying a lot lately...weird..


----------



## JandJPlus1

So I'm inclined to say that these tests just give really wonky lines and if I'm pregnant my body has not fully registered it yet. Because there is like nothing on the two from today. Not out until the :witch: shows her ugly face though.


----------



## Rach87

Phew!! Just read through the last 10 pages, its been a busy few days and I fell behind. 

Eclaire - I used opks from the 9th to 14th, had a line every test but the darkest thickest line was the 9th. Other darkish lines were on 12th and 14th, so who knows, i couldve Od later than i say? I was more using them out of curiosity than necessity. 

Mamabee - Congrats!! Do you know a due date yet? Mines est. July 1st, but it may change once I go to the dr. 

Rockinghorse - totally understand the frustration, it took me 10 days after af was due to finally get a +. Hoping you get the same results!!!

Olive & Turtle - this may not help your symptom spotting, but for me I had weird pinches and twinges from about 5 dpo all the way up until about 2 days late. Random couple days of being super tired.had a slight sore throat at 10 dpo-12dpo. No bb soreness. No nausea. Honestly I felt pretty fantastic (and still do) I keep having to look at the tests because I keep thinking I should be feeling worse. Lol the only consistent sypmtoms I had was my jeans band felt very uncomfortable(never experienced that before) and had watery cm (also neer have and had to wear a liner for about 2 weeks)


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

peachcheeks said:


> Hello ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining this thread! I am moving over from the October one because AF came yesterday. I was so hopeful so I feel really let down. I am on my 3rd cycle of Clomid 50 mg. I have taken it starting on Day 3 the past two cycles but am considering taking it Day 5. My doctor hasn't responded to me but from what I've read online, it might help with a stronger ovulation. In addition to the PreSeed, Soft Cups, opk and prenatals I've been using every month, DH and I have decided to try the FertilAid for Men (We don't know if he has a problem but it would only help his swimmers) and I am going to buy Evening Primrose oil and Robutussin to help my CM. Any advice is much appreciated. :) I look forward to chatting with you!

peachcheeks....just curious how long you have been TTC (how many cycles)? And if it's been a while, why not get your DH do do an SA? If only for peace of mind....I just had mine get one done and found out that his :spermy: are fabulous and plentiful! :happydance: It's good to know, too, because now we can BD more often around ovulation instead of only sticking to every other day...since we know his SA came back perfect. I don't have any advice on the Clomid situation because I don't know that much about it, sorry! :shrug: Good luck to you!!


----------



## NadiaSweety

Hello Ladies, 

I would like to join the testing party. I plan to test on Saturday the 15th if AF had not arrived yet. this was my first month back temping after 12 month of WWT and a couple months of NTNP.

I Thought it would be a slightly long cycle because I had a but of a fever on CD3 and 4 and then I just got my crosshairs on DC18. I will be watching like a hawk for signs of AF, Good Luck everyone!!!


----------



## gsm

So AF arrived today, so can you please change my testing date to November 30th ? 

Good Luck to everyone testing soon !


----------



## Querida87

jordypotpie said:


> Querida- haha i was pigging out on dill pickles at work the other day! I stopped when i got a gut ache and couldnt even look at them anymore lol. So far the only other thing i cant seem to gonwithout is spicy food. My SO loves rooster sauce and i cant usually stand it...i smothered my dinner in it last night lol. Anyway, my main thing i wanted to say to you is that I just had surgery a month ago to remove a large cyst from my right ovary. 4 years ago on my 20th birthday a large mass was found in my tummy (we sadly took it as a pregnancy we were unaware of). After the first apt of the doc knowing nothing another office saw me and told me that I don't have just one..but two large cysts. When they were discovered the one on my right overy was 10 cm and the one on my left just 5 cm. I had no work and no way to pay bills..about a year or two later I called and made the apt to get the ball rolling on their removal as the main one had expanded above my bellybutton( I was told to do this if they expanded that far). The day before my apt they sent me to collections and refused to see me. Now another two years later I have a loving SO who I live happily with along with our dog, cat and adorable fish (never mind the five million houseplants I have around the house to satisfy my mothering needs LOL). About 4 months ago I got state insurance and they paid for everything and a month ago I had the surgery to get the right cyst removed (somewhere alone the line the cyst on my left ovary absorbed and went away). Unfortunately I lost my right ovary and tube and am now dependent solely on my left ovary getting the job done. My SO and I aren't trying but more non as I am not in bc and we would be happy if it happened. Plus we aren't looking at marriage for another 6 or so months. Anyway if you need anything let me know! I have had my share of cyst adventure and can wholeheartedly relate! [EDIT] my cyst was a little larger than a football but about the same shape only more round and wound up weighing about 10 lbs (sorry if tmi but she actually had to drain it before she could pull it out through the incision) I recovered faster than the allotted 6 weeks and am back to my normal routines.

Wow, sorry to hear about your difficulties. My cysts, according to the u/s tech were small and not related to pcos and apparently not likely to damage my fertility, so I am thankful about that.

Peach welcome aboard. May I recommend Fertili Tea? I love it and it's great for ttc and cycle regulation and boosting libido. I drink it hot and mildly sweetened twice a day.

Nadia, FX this is your lucky month. I will also be testing on the fifteenth.


----------



## Eclaire

Querida87 said:


> crystal - so sorry to hear about your family. Hopefully you can soon bring some joy back into your family with new life to help heal the wounds left by the departure of loved ones. :hugs:

That was beautifully said.


----------



## Eclaire

Querida I haven't had those symptoms. How long have you had mirena in? How long have been experiencing these symptoms? Did you stop bfing in the last few months?


----------



## Querida87

Eclaire said:


> Querida I haven't had those symptoms. How long have you had mirena in? How long have been experiencing these symptoms? Did you stop bfing in the last few months?

I have had it in for 6 years, 1 month. I stopped bfing when my 6 year old was 6 months old and stopped pumping when he was a year old. I had colostrum production upon stimulation up until about a year ago, but less than now and only in the right bb. Now the left is more sore and full and is the one producing more, but they both produce a little bit, mostly from being stimulated or ribbing against my shirt. I started having symptoms 5 1/2 weeks ago and got 4 faint bfp's right after noticing symptoms over 3 days with two brands off fmu. Since then, no more positives (although a few maybe's with v faint lines showing up by time limit and disappearing after) but progressively worsening symptoms.


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi! Hope all you lovely ladies are having a nice day. CD1 for me today. :cry: Oh well, onward and upward. I have a serious POAS addiction so go ahead and put me down for testing on 11/30 . If I O late again, I'll only be around 5/6 dpo so I'll have to switch over to the December thread but hopefully I will O early and get an early BFP. 

Eclaire - Thanks for responding with the foods to eat if you want a girl. I love them all (especially chocolate) but I'm afraid I'm a HUGE meat eater so that might be my downfall. lol.

Bing - Yay for more BD'ing. That is a fantastic plan. I love the name Edith. If we have a girl I want to name her Jocelyn as a nod to my grandmother. Her name was Joyce. 

Mamabee - Congrats on the BFP! I'm so happy for you. Also, lol to the stinky feet.

Crystimcd - So sorry for the loss of your BIL and your dad. :hugs:


----------



## orionfox

Querida87 said:


> Eclaire said:
> 
> 
> Querida I haven't had those symptoms. How long have you had mirena in? How long have been experiencing these symptoms? Did you stop bfing in the last few months?
> 
> I have had it in for 6 years, 1 month. I stopped bfing when my 6 year old was 6 months old and stopped pumping when he was a year old. I had colostrum production upon stimulation up until about a year ago, but less than now and only in the right bb. Now the left is more sore and full and is the one producing more, but they both produce a little bit, mostly from being stimulated or ribbing against my shirt. I started having symptoms 5 1/2 weeks ago and got 4 faint bfp's right after noticing symptoms over 3 days with two brands off fmu. Since then, no more positives (although a few maybe's with v faint lines showing up by time limit and disappearing after) but progressively worsening symptoms.Click to expand...

Here is something i found from someone else going through the same as you: https://community.babycenter.com/post/a24361783/weird_symptoms_with_expired_mirena


----------



## 1Atalanta

Querida87 said:


> Has anyone else had trouble with REALLY sore and ache-y bb's and colostrum production out of nowhere and nip stimulation that causes uterine contractions?? Has it ever happened when you weren't pregnant?? My symptoms are driving me crazy!! I am NOT going to be a happy camper if all this is the result of the expired mirena and cysts wreaking havoc on my body! :(

My daughter is 18 months and I can still squeeze colostrum out. My husband has to be careful or he gets a mouthful lol. I've had every pregnancy symptom and not been pregnant, although last month that was probably due to some left over hormones from my miscarriage. Hopefully your symptoms are bc you are preggers though!


----------



## onetubeleft

Well it's nearly af time... Still nothing. I've talked myself into feeling pregnant. So now I'm convinced. Got 3bfn this morning.... :( not out until the witch is here. Gl ladies baby dust! X


----------



## LouOscar01

My phone is being very odd and won't let me see page 45!!

Rocking did you test yet?

My 'blood' yesterday has gone completely!! Clear today. Gutted :(


----------



## Querida87

1Atalanta said:


> Querida87 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had trouble with REALLY sore and ache-y bb's and colostrum production out of nowhere and nip stimulation that causes uterine contractions?? Has it ever happened when you weren't pregnant?? My symptoms are driving me crazy!! I am NOT going to be a happy camper if all this is the result of the expired mirena and cysts wreaking havoc on my body! :(
> 
> My daughter is 18 months and I can still squeeze colostrum out. My husband has to be careful or he gets a mouthful lol. I've had every pregnancy symptom and not been pregnant, although last month that was probably due to some left over hormones from my miscarriage. Hopefully your symptoms are bc you are preggers though!Click to expand...

I haven't breastfed or pumped in over six years. While I could still squeeze colostrum out if I tried really hard for a few years after, I haven't had any in over a year. I've also never had all these symptoms together like this. I have had symptom scares in the past, but have never truly felt preggers and been wrong, so FX they find out I was right when my mirena comes out next week. If not, I'll test on the 15th and then jump over to the December thread soon as I get a period.


----------



## Loobs

Just checking in again. Today's OPK was negative but I noticed some really clear, mega stretchy EWCM when I went to the loo earlier. If DH wasn't away for the night on business I'd be jumping on him. Instead I'm sitting here watching Dexter and drinking strawberry milk. 

My life is so exciting!


----------



## MamaBee413

Rach87 said:


> Mamabee - Congrats!! Do you know a due date yet? Mines est. July 1st, but it may change once I go to the dr.

According to the calculators, my due date is July 14th. I would LOVE a July 4th baby as I already have a New Years baby and my niece is a Cinco de Mayo baby! My first appointment isn't until December 1st. I suppose I'll know more then. Thanks for checking in!

Thank you all for your congratulations; they mean so much. I know I should move over to the pregnancy boards, but I don't want to leave you behind. I want to stay and pour you each a tall glass of the Kool-Aid! :dust: to everyone!!!!


----------



## Querida87

Loobs - sounds like a great sign!! FX this is the lucky month!!


----------



## OliveLuv

Rach87 said:


> Phew!! Just read through the last 10 pages, its been a busy few days and I fell behind.
> 
> Eclaire - I used opks from the 9th to 14th, had a line every test but the darkest thickest line was the 9th. Other darkish lines were on 12th and 14th, so who knows, i couldve Od later than i say? I was more using them out of curiosity than necessity.
> 
> Mamabee - Congrats!! Do you know a due date yet? Mines est. July 1st, but it may change once I go to the dr.
> 
> Rockinghorse - totally understand the frustration, it took me 10 days after af was due to finally get a +. Hoping you get the same results!!!
> 
> Olive & Turtle - this may not help your symptom spotting, but for me I had weird pinches and twinges from about 5 dpo all the way up until about 2 days late. Random couple days of being super tired.had a slight sore throat at 10 dpo-12dpo. No bb soreness. No nausea. Honestly I felt pretty fantastic (and still do) I keep having to look at the tests because I keep thinking I should be feeling worse. Lol the only consistent sypmtoms I had was my jeans band felt very uncomfortable(never experienced that before) and had watery cm (also neer have and had to wear a liner for about 2 weeks)

Thanks Rach! 

I have been feeling really good. My AF is due in 3 or 4 days, no PMS symptoms so far and usually I would feel them by now. My BB are not sore just a little if I really give 'em a good squeeze LOL. My CM is a creamy colour and my cervix is quite low and soft. I haven't really ever monitored this stuff so I'm not sure what it all means. I did test yesterday evening 9 DPO (even though I promised I wouldn't test so early) and it was a BFN. I bought a few tests and ended up caving and taking one. I'm hoping it was just too early & being the evening probably wouldn't help. I'm trying to hold out till Saturday before I test again.


----------



## 1Atalanta

Ill take that tall glass of kool aid mama bee!


How is it that some of us are such pros at feeling pregnant? I caved and took a test this morning, bfn. Still really early, but couldn't resist!

Love you ladies! Hoping for more BFPs soon, baby dust for everyone!!


----------



## Yoga_Girl

crystlmcd said:


> Bing - the last 2 cycles I have O'd on CD16 and CD18 so I have a while to wait. I'm sure it will go quickly as things just got a little more crazy in my life. My BIL passed away unexpectedly yesterday morning so I'm just trying to help out my sister and nephew. Apparently this is meant to be a year for sadness for my family since we just lost my dad 2 months ago. Boo for unhappy things happening!
> 
> I hope everyone else is having a better week than me!

Crys~I am so sorry for your loss. I hope that the year ends on a positive one for you. Sending you a big hug. :hugs:


----------



## Yoga_Girl

MamaBee413 said:


> Rach87 said:
> 
> 
> Mamabee - Congrats!! Do you know a due date yet? Mines est. July 1st, but it may change once I go to the dr.
> 
> According to the calculators, my due date is July 14th. I would LOVE a July 4th baby as I already have a New Years baby and my niece is a Cinco de Mayo baby! My first appointment isn't until December 1st. I suppose I'll know more then. Thanks for checking in!
> 
> Thank you all for your congratulations; they mean so much. I know I should move over to the pregnancy boards, but I don't want to leave you behind. I want to stay and pour you each a tall glass of the Kool-Aid! :dust: to everyone!!!!Click to expand...

Congratulations Mamabee! I love all of the celebration babies in your family. That sounds like so much fun. Thank you for sharing the Kool-Aid! Cheers to a healthy 9 months!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I am really nauseous have been all day. I have been dizzy too. But still testing negative which I know sometimes it can take a while for tests to pick up the hormones. I go to the doctor in like 12 hours.


----------



## LouOscar01

I have just seen my first RED blood since July 28th!!! CD1


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay my tons of milky white cm is now ewcm I am on cd28 and 15dpo. I am confused.


----------



## Rockinghorse

Bing28 said:


> Jordypotpie - welcome :wave: wishing you the best of luck this cycle. I hope this is your month. I've put you down for the 9th! So a little about me - I'm currently 6dpo and this is our 16th cycle TTC#1. I've had 2 x 21 day progesterone bloodtests done which were both normal, a pelvis scan which was normal and hubby's sperm analysis came back normal too. Im just waiting for an appointment through now to have a HSG done to check if any of my tubes are blocked. After that there are no more tests we can have done on the NHS in the uk so we will have to just keep trying. Then after three years of TTC we'll qualify for free IVF, but if we can save up enough money we may consider paying for IVF privately after two years of trying. So where abouts are you on your TTC journey? I think I have sorted the dress issue now thanks! :thumbup:
> 
> Rockinghorse - what is your sister having? I'm sorry you think your mum has bipolar. My mum has suffers from depression which can be difficult to deal with at times. :hugs: I can't wait for you to test! I don't know how you are waiting it out. I'd be going crazy! GL!
> 
> Atalanta - I will put you down for testing on the 8th! GL to you! I hope the symptoms are a good think!
> 
> MJsBaby - my periods are usually
> 1.5 to 2days so I was worried it meant I had a thin lining. My acupuncturist recommended taking a supplement called Floradix (it's a B vitamin complex) and eating lots of blood making foods like spinach, red meat, beetroot etc. I've also been drinking red raspberry leaf tea and pomegranate juice until ovulation, and taking a vitamin e supplement as well as my pre natal supplement. The month after doing this my period was 2.5days long and heavier. I was over the moon! If only it was easy to "relax and stop trying"! :haha:
> 
> Lozano - welcome :wave: I hope AF didn't show up. do you want me to put a testing date down for you on the front page?
> 
> Mama - I'm praying your little bean is a sticky one. Thanks for asking about the lamp post - no I wasn't hurt thankfully! :haha: thanks for the advise on the dress. It's really helpful to know you can take a dress in up to 3 sizes! :thumbup: I hope you managed to wash your sons feet! :haha:
> 
> MrsBallard - welcome :wave: I have you added! GL and I hope November is your month. I jealous you have snow! I love snow but we didn't get any last year in uk. FX'd we will this winter.
> 
> Mommastork - welcome :wave: I have you added.
> 
> Miss406 - I often get cramps and twinges after ovulation so I don't think it means much (well not for me anyway). If you don't usually get them anything different could be a good sign. :thumbup:
> 
> Crystal - I hope your well! When do you usually ovulate. I often find the first two weeks of my cycle easier waiting for ovulation as I'll try and eat healthier and just have fun! I hope it starts going quickly for you!
> 
> Lou - I'm glad something appears to be happening for you! Has the flow got heavier/redder yet?
> 
> J&J - sorry but I don't see anything on those test pics. FX'd you get a darker line soon.
> 
> Turtle - Yes the bridesmaid dress dilemma is a bit of a nightmare. Sorry AF got you. :hugs: how long was your LP this cycle? Is it still going up? Got your testing date moved! GL!
> 
> Orion - I hope your sleep improves soon.
> 
> Eclaire - THANK YOU SO MUCH! I have decided to just keep the size 14! As there really isn't much room in the 12 to grow. And you've put my mind at rest about what can be done to the size 14 if the belt area does get too tight and that I can take it in back to a size 12 if necessary (hopefully not though!). I don't really want to keep 2 dresses as they were quite expensive and I don't think I'd get my money back if I sold it on eBay or something. I owe you one! :thumbup:

Hey Bing, she is having a baby boy. So happy for her. Also my friend is pregnant again. Unfortunately her boyfriend wants an abortion and she wants to keep the baby but is scared. 
Also AF still hasn't shown her face. I am now 6 days late. Not getting my hopes up, I admit I have never been this late but I am usually a few days late anyway. 
Yeah, if she hasn't got bipolar then she has something else...


----------



## Rockinghorse

LouOscar01 said:


> My phone is being very odd and won't let me see page 45!!
> 
> Rocking did you test yet?
> 
> My 'blood' yesterday has gone completely!! Clear today. Gutted :(

Sorry about your blood. 
Also no I haven't tested yet. Waiting till Saturday.


----------



## Loobs

Crystl - so so sorry for your loss. What a horrible time for you and your family. Hopefully you'll have some good news to share with them soon!

Emilie - hope it's just a bit too early for your home tests, maybe you'll get your BFP with a doctors test! Keep us posted, fx for you! Sounds promising!

Lou - YAY!! A new cycle! Good luck!

Rocking - You have some fantastic willpower to hold off testing! So excited for you to test!

x


----------



## Miss406

Do we think my chart looks promising? Had like mild period pains yesterday which I think was implantation? So excited. Will be testing tomorrow (8dpo, I know I know early!)
I was going to start at 10dpo. I have a good stock of HPT's so will start tomorrow, can't hold it off any longer! 

(P.s, JUST FOR FUN I have used OPK's these past 2 mornings (FMU) and todays is slightly darker, IT COULD be a normal and natural LH surge before AF next Thursday, OR it could be picking up HCG!).

What do you think to my chart? TIA xx


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

EmilieBrianne said:


> Okay my tons of milky white cm is now ewcm I am on cd28 and 15dpo. I am confused.

Emilie, do you temp? Even if you got +OPKs it is still possible that you didn't ovulate or that you ovulated late.....just throwing that out there as a possibility. OR you could be days away from your BFP hoping it's the latter and not the former!


----------



## Eclaire

Miss your chart looks promising. I hope you get that bfp soon.

I had some cramping last night and woke up with a migraine this morning. Also had a big temp drop to just above coverline. 6dpo for me so maybe this is my implantation dip.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

MJsBabyShaw said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> Okay my tons of milky white cm is now ewcm I am on cd28 and 15dpo. I am confused.
> 
> Emilie, do you temp? Even if you got +OPKs it is still possible that you didn't ovulate or that you ovulated late.....just throwing that out there as a possibility. OR you could be days away from your BFP hoping it's the latter and not the former!Click to expand...

Only reason I know I ovulated for sure on the 22nd is it was doctor confirmed with ultrasound and lab tests plus I had my ovulation pain then with ton of ewcm them too. But no pain now I go to the doctor again today.


----------



## Eclaire

Mng how is your husband doing? I hope he is feeling better.


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Miss406 said:


> Do we think my chart looks promising? Had like mild period pains yesterday which I think was implantation? So excited. Will be testing tomorrow (8dpo, I know I know early!)
> I was going to start at 10dpo. I have a good stock of HPT's so will start tomorrow, can't hold it off any longer!
> 
> (P.s, JUST FOR FUN I have used OPK's these past 2 mornings (FMU) and todays is slightly darker, IT COULD be a normal and natural LH surge before AF next Thursday, OR it could be picking up HCG!).
> 
> What do you think to my chart? TIA xx

My prediction just based on your chart is that you are pregnant. But won't know for sure until we see those temps STAY up! I had a chart just like yours in my last cycle and my boobs were super sore, I was emotional :cry: , but I got a bfn on 10dpo and 12dpo an then a huge temp drop on 13dpo and then :witch: came.


----------



## Eclaire

Emilie fx you get some good news from you doctor today.


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Emilie, you should test tomorrow AM with FMU....on a FRER! If still bfn then maybe it will just take a couple days to show up! Good luck!


----------



## Rockinghorse

Loobs said:


> Crystl - so so sorry for your loss. What a horrible time for you and your family. Hopefully you'll have some good news to share with them soon!
> 
> Emilie - hope it's just a bit too early for your home tests, maybe you'll get your BFP with a doctors test! Keep us posted, fx for you! Sounds promising!
> 
> Lou - YAY!! A new cycle! Good luck!
> 
> Rocking - You have some fantastic willpower to hold off testing! So excited for you to test!
> 
> x

Haha thanks. I don't have a clue how I manage to cope


----------



## Miss406

MJsBabyShaw said:


> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> Do we think my chart looks promising? Had like mild period pains yesterday which I think was implantation? So excited. Will be testing tomorrow (8dpo, I know I know early!)
> I was going to start at 10dpo. I have a good stock of HPT's so will start tomorrow, can't hold it off any longer!
> 
> (P.s, JUST FOR FUN I have used OPK's these past 2 mornings (FMU) and todays is slightly darker, IT COULD be a normal and natural LH surge before AF next Thursday, OR it could be picking up HCG!).
> 
> What do you think to my chart? TIA xx
> 
> My prediction just based on your chart is that you are pregnant. But won't know for sure until we see those temps STAY up! I had a chart just like yours in my last cycle and my boobs were super sore, I was emotional :cry: , but I got a bfn on 10dpo and 12dpo an then a huge temp drop on 13dpo and then :witch: came.Click to expand...


Aww! Thank you, sorry the :witch: got you last time :( Fingers crosed for us both - I really hope your prediction is right - I can't wait to find out! :blush:


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi! Hope everyone is having a good Thursday so far. We've almost made it to Friday, wahoo!

Lou, YAY for af FINALLY starting for you!!!! I'm so happy for you! On to the next cycle, I really hope this is your lucky one! :)

MamaBee, thanks! I'm not really surprised this month for some reason. I didn't even symptom spot, I did good! I did start to get hopeful towards the end but that's bound to happen, right? :) I love the turkey references, they crack me up! Thanks for the laughs! :)

Jordy, I hope those cravings are a sign of something good coming your way! ;)

Bing, it looks like my lp has stabilized pretty well! Thanks for asking, and good job remembering! :) I had that one month where it was only 7 days so I was nervous about that, but other than that I've had one time with a 12 day lp and 3 times a 13 day lp, so I'll take it! :thumbup: Glad you got your dress situation figured out! 

MrsB, I think symptoms technically aren't supposed to start until a few days AFTER implantation, but some ladies swear they could feel it from day one. So who knows! FX that it's leading to good things for you! 

Crystl, I'm so, so sorry to hear about your BIL. I can't imagine what you're going through right now, much less what your sister and her son must be going through. And to be so soon after the loss of your dad...ugh. I'm just so sorry for all of it. Please know that we're all thinking about you and your family! :hugs:

Elcaire, that's so interesting about your temp being the exact same every morning! I hope your like MJs and that it does lead to your bfp too! FX! :) (Oh sorry, just read that it dipped this morning...well I hope that's a good sign too, I hope it's your implantation dip and that it goes back up tomorrow!)

Querida, I really hope your strange food pairings also are headed towards something good for you! ;)

Peach, welcome to November! Sorry you had to join us here, but we're happy to have you aboard! Good luck this cycle!!! 

JandJ, sorry you're not seeing anything on any tests anymore. :( I hope they come back though!!! FX!

Nadia, welcome and good luck! :hi: I hope this is your lucky cycle! :)

MeganS, sorry the :witch: got you as well. :( I'm now on cd3, so we're almost cycle buddies this go around! Good luck to you! :)

Loobs, hi! :hi: I hope you get your positive opk soon, sounds like you're getting close! Good luck!!! 

Rocking, you're almost back to your testing day! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!!

Miss, I think your chart looks promising! Granted, I don't have a lot of experience with charting, but it looks good to me! FX!

I agree with Atlanta, I love you ladies and I'm hoping for more bfp's soon! :) :dust:


----------



## Miss406

Turtle0630 said:


> Hi! Hope everyone is having a good Thursday so far. We've almost made it to Friday, wahoo!
> 
> Miss, I think your chart looks promising! Granted, I don't have a lot of experience with charting, but it looks good to me! FX!
> 
> I agree with Atlanta, I love you ladies and I'm hoping for more bfp's soon! :) :dust:

Oh yes, Friday means it's the weekend woop woop :D Looking forward to the lay ins - that said baby is waking at like 5am now.. milk isn't sustaining him I don't think! :cry:

Thank you for your advice, let's hope my temperature stays high :D


----------



## Leti

Hi everyone, 

I'm here waiting for Ovulation, and trying to not obsess this cycle. Hope everyone is doing great and hoping for lots of BFP on November. :happydance:

I just wanted to share what happened to me and ask for your honest opinion. I know I'm a little sensitive and my have taken this the wrong way.

We've been TTC for over 2 yrs with 2 mc. My boss knows all this and knows all my struggles, we talk a lot about this. 

The other day she asked me to bring her something to work and I told asked her to text me to remind me in the morning otherwise she will not get it.
She reply to me: not that you have a child or a pet to worry about, so why would you forget!

I almost cried, and didn't reply to her. I felt it was so insensitive.

Is it just me? Am I overeating?


----------



## Miss406

Leti said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm here waiting for Ovulation, and trying to not obsess this cycle. Hope everyone is doing great and hoping for lots of BFP on November. :happydance:
> 
> I just wanted to share what happened to me and ask for your honest opinion. I know I'm a little sensitive and my have taken this the wrong way.
> 
> We've been TTC for over 2 yrs with 2 mc. My boss knows all this and knows all my struggles, we talk a lot about this.
> 
> The other day she asked me to bring her something to work and I told asked her to text me to remind me in the morning otherwise she will not get it.
> She reply to me: not that you have a child or a pet to worry about, so why would you forget!
> 
> I almost cried, and didn't reply to her. I felt it was so insensitive.
> 
> Is it just me? Am I overeating?

Woah - NOT called for, evil woman!
I'd have replied 'Do it yourself then you lazy a$$!' :evil: That is NOT cool. I don't think you are over reacting at all - How bloody rude. That would have really angered me too! Take a sly picture of your boss, stick it up on the back of the front door / office door - buy a pack of darts and AIM WELL. Or buy a punchbag and stick her picture to that :lol:

HUGE hugs hun :hugs:


----------



## MrsBallard

Leti, sounds like your boss has a serious case of the insentives...there's nothing worse than women belittling other woman. This struggle is something most of us deal with at some point, so you would think others would be more understanding! Keep your chin up though - it's going to happen for you, and sounds like you have an excuse to keep in your pocket for when you do have kids (or pets??) and want to be late or forgetful or anything else! 

AFM, I'm going bonkers over here. Still no AF, but I've been cramping like it for the last two days. Not strong but constant low hum type cramping. My temp came back up some this morning - but not all the way to where it was pre-dip, so no idea what that means. And i had just a touch of brown spotting today too...I checked my cervix position after I saw the spotting, and its super high and soft, which doesn't sound like AF is about to come, but this is only like the second time I've checked its position, and I've read that it can be super variable and super unreliable unless you know whats normal for you. I took a ic hpt this morning, of course negative, because if this was an implatation temp dip, it will take a few days to build up enough HCG to register, but I'm going crazy waiting. It's like the ultimate in teasers - is it implantation or AF?? Only time will tell and I'm terrible at waiting!

At work yesterday, I met with our insurance guy to sign up for some supplemental short-term disability coverage (for maternity leave) and that wont kick in unless I wait till January to get preggo! So I guess if this month turns out to be a bust, we'll be on hold for a few cycles so we can get the benefit of that. 

And, this weekend is our company retreat, so I'll be sharing a room with a co-worker! She's around my age and we're work friends, so it won't be too bad, but I haven't figured out how to let her know that I compulsively wake up at 6 am and take my temperature with a beeping thermometer yet.....awkward convo.... :)

Hope everyone is having a great Thursday!


----------



## Loobs

Leti - that is truly an awful and mindless thing to say to you. You don't need to have kids or animals to genuinely forget something. I regularly say "Text me to remind me!" - whats the issue?! So insensitive. x


----------



## Turtle0630

Eclaire said:


> Mng how is your husband doing? I hope he is feeling better.

Eclaire, MnG has decided to take a break from the boards for a little bit, since they have to take a break from trying for now. It's just a lot to take in when you have to put trying on hold, as I'm sure we all understand. I do know though that her hubby is hanging in there and that right now he's just waiting to hear back more from the dr's. I'll be sure to let you know if I find out any more (hopefully good news!), and I know she appreciates everyone thinking/wondering about her and how he's doing! :hugs:


----------



## Loobs

Eclaire - hoping its implantation for you! 

Turtle - I must have missed MnGs post about taking a break. I know I distanced myself last cycle because I wasn't well at all. It's a horrible feeling to have to take time off. We are all thinking about them both, and she will have lots of lovely messages to come back to! X


----------



## LouOscar01

CD2 and in full flow!! So excited. Bloody typical...just in time for my INTERNAL ultrasound tomorrow. The letter says they can still do it but.....eeeeew. Maybe I'll just have the external for now...


----------



## LouOscar01

Leti...that is so not cool of your boss :(


----------



## Rockinghorse

Hey everyone, how are we all?
I have been in a bit of a bad mood today. Not sure if it is because of the wait, or if it is because I am looking for a place to live and got let down again, or if it is my university assignments. So unfortunately me and the other half ended up having a bit of an argument. We have made up now and I feel guilty with what I said, anyway we have made up and all lovey dovey with each other. 
Also tomorrow and Saturday (testing day) I won't be on often. Tomorrow day I have uni till 12, then viewing a property at 12:30 and then I will be going off toManchester and spending time with some of my family. Saturday we would be spending time in Manchester and also coming back in the evening. I will try to be on as often as I can


----------



## Miss406

Rockinghorse said:


> Hey everyone, how are we all?
> I have been in a bit of a bad mood today. Not sure if it is because of the wait, or if it is because I am looking for a place to live and got let down again, or if it is my university assignments. So unfortunately me and the other half ended up having a bit of an argument. We have made up now and I feel guilty with what I said, anyway we have made up and all lovey dovey with each other.
> Also tomorrow and Saturday (testing day) I won't be on often. Tomorrow day I have uni till 12, then viewing a property at 12:30 and then I will be going off toManchester and spending time with some of my family. Saturday we would be spending time in Manchester and also coming back in the evening. I will try to be on as often as I can

How many dpo are you? Good luck for testing, I am starting tomorrow. Saving my FRER for 10dpo onwards. 
Good luck on your viewing; I too will be moving soon. Very stressful. Have a good weekend, hope you get a :bfp: :dust:


----------



## OliveLuv

I tested this morning with FMU and got a BFN :cry: AF isn't due till Monday but I think I might be out this month. I was feeling so positive about things this cycle.

Leti - not cool of your boss - depending on how she is usually I would say something .Just because she is your boss doesn't mean she gets to be a jerk. 

Lou - I had to have an emergency internal once when I was in full flow - I was really embarrassed :blush: but the technician was so professional and let me insert and take it out and left me to clean up - Sorry if TMI

Eclaire - FX for you!

Miss - I think your chart looks very promising!!

MrsBallard - Can't wait to see what your roomie thinks :wink wink:

Have a lovely day ladies!

:dust:


----------



## Rockinghorse

Leti said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm here waiting for Ovulation, and trying to not obsess this cycle. Hope everyone is doing great and hoping for lots of BFP on November. :happydance:
> 
> I just wanted to share what happened to me and ask for your honest opinion. I know I'm a little sensitive and my have taken this the wrong way.
> 
> We've been TTC for over 2 yrs with 2 mc. My boss knows all this and knows all my struggles, we talk a lot about this.
> 
> The other day she asked me to bring her something to work and I told asked her to text me to remind me in the morning otherwise she will not get it.
> She reply to me: not that you have a child or a pet to worry about, so why would you forget!
> 
> I almost cried, and didn't reply to her. I felt it was so insensitive.
> 
> Is it just me? Am I overeating?

Aw that's an awful thing of your boss to say. Especially with her knowing that you have been trying for a child, that is very insensitive of her to say. 
I hope that you will be ok.


----------



## Miss406

OliveLuv said:


> I tested this morning with FMU and got a BFN :cry: AF isn't due till Monday but I think I might be out this month. I was feeling so positive about things this cycle.
> 
> 
> Miss - I think your chart looks very promising!!
> 
> :dust:

Aww, huge hugs hun! :hugs: 
You're not out yet! Far from out, especially if you've got a late implanter on your hands! Do you temp? :dust:

Thanks for your kind words, I do hope you're all right! I so want this, so does my Fiancé :D Clearblue have sent my box today so I am hoping to send it straight back :D


----------



## Rockinghorse

Miss406 said:


> Rockinghorse said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, how are we all?
> I have been in a bit of a bad mood today. Not sure if it is because of the wait, or if it is because I am looking for a place to live and got let down again, or if it is my university assignments. So unfortunately me and the other half ended up having a bit of an argument. We have made up now and I feel guilty with what I said, anyway we have made up and all lovey dovey with each other.
> Also tomorrow and Saturday (testing day) I won't be on often. Tomorrow day I have uni till 12, then viewing a property at 12:30 and then I will be going off toManchester and spending time with some of my family. Saturday we would be spending time in Manchester and also coming back in the evening. I will try to be on as often as I can
> 
> How many dpo are you? Good luck for testing, I am starting tomorrow. Saving my FRER for 10dpo onwards.
> Good luck on your viewing; I too will be moving soon. Very stressful. Have a good weekend, hope you get a :bfp: :dust:Click to expand...

I have lost count of my DPO now. I do know that I am 6 days late though. Only thing that I am worried about is that my cycle is long and so I may not get a BFP. Anyway, if I don't there's always next cycle. Yes it is very stressful, especially when they say they will get back to you by a certain day and never do. 
Also thank you. I will let you know :)


----------



## Rockinghorse

Also Miss good luck to you when your time comes to test :)


----------



## OliveLuv

Miss406 said:


> OliveLuv said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning with FMU and got a BFN :cry: AF isn't due till Monday but I think I might be out this month. I was feeling so positive about things this cycle.
> 
> 
> Miss - I think your chart looks very promising!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Aww, huge hugs hun! :hugs:
> You're not out yet! Far from out, especially if you've got a late implanter on your hands! Do you temp? :dust:
> 
> Thanks for your kind words, I do hope you're all right! I so want this, so does my Fiancé :D Clearblue have sent my box today so I am hoping to send it straight back :DClick to expand...

I don't temp. I bought one and will use it this cycle. I'm feeling like I have AF symptoms and PMS so in combination with my BFN I don't think it's my month. 

I've actually always wondered, if you have a late implanter would you still get PMS/AF symptoms before it implanted? Or would the fact that you have conceived stop the PMS symptoms even if it hasn't implanted yet?


----------



## Querida87

Leti said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm here waiting for Ovulation, and trying to not obsess this cycle. Hope everyone is doing great and hoping for lots of BFP on November. :happydance:
> 
> I just wanted to share what happened to me and ask for your honest opinion. I know I'm a little sensitive and my have taken this the wrong way.
> 
> We've been TTC for over 2 yrs with 2 mc. My boss knows all this and knows all my struggles, we talk a lot about this.
> 
> The other day she asked me to bring her something to work and I told asked her to text me to remind me in the morning otherwise she will not get it.
> She reply to me: not that you have a child or a pet to worry about, so why would you forget!
> 
> I almost cried, and didn't reply to her. I felt it was so insensitive.
> 
> Is it just me? Am I overeating?




MrsBallard said:


> Leti, sounds like your boss has a serious case of the insentives...there's nothing worse than women belittling other woman. This struggle is something most of us deal with at some point, so you would think others would be more understanding! Keep your chin up though - it's going to happen for you, and sounds like you have an excuse to keep in your pocket for when you do have kids (or pets??) and want to be late or forgetful or anything else!
> 
> AFM, I'm going bonkers over here. Still no AF, but I've been cramping like it for the last two days. Not strong but constant low hum type cramping. My temp came back up some this morning - but not all the way to where it was pre-dip, so no idea what that means. And i had just a touch of brown spotting today too...I checked my cervix position after I saw the spotting, and its super high and soft, which doesn't sound like AF is about to come, but this is only like the second time I've checked its position, and I've read that it can be super variable and super unreliable unless you know whats normal for you. I took a ic hpt this morning, of course negative, because if this was an implatation temp dip, it will take a few days to build up enough HCG to register, but I'm going crazy waiting. It's like the ultimate in teasers - is it implantation or AF?? Only time will tell and I'm terrible at waiting!
> 
> At work yesterday, I met with our insurance guy to sign up for some supplemental short-term disability coverage (for maternity leave) and that wont kick in unless I wait till January to get preggo! So I guess if this month turns out to be a bust, we'll be on hold for a few cycles so we can get the benefit of that.
> 
> And, this weekend is our company retreat, so I'll be sharing a room with a co-worker! She's around my age and we're work friends, so it won't be too bad, but I haven't figured out how to let her know that I compulsively wake up at 6 am and take my temperature with a beeping thermometer yet.....awkward convo.... :)
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Thursday!


Leti - not only is that cruel and insensitive, it's unprofessional and disrespectful. If you take that text to HR she will be in serious trouble and it sounds like she deserves it (and if she tries to retaliate bc you tell, she will be the one fired and you might get a fat check for your suffering). Don't let anyone push you around.

MrsBallard - I would saw grab a moment for a private chat and let her know you are very interested in the way your body works and are tracking your cycle for your health (esp if she doesn't know you're ttc) and that it requires you to take your temp every morning at the same time, which for you is 6am, and ask if that will be a problem. I have found that my still-in-bed and my got-up-to-pee-and-temping-on-toilet temps are identical so maybe you could temp in the bathroom if she thinks it will disturb her??


----------



## MrsBallard

Querida - really?? That's good to know about the temp. Early morning sneak to the bathroom would be way less scary to pull off than the awkward convo. I'll have to give it a shot. Thanks!


----------



## Querida87

YW. Check before you go on the trip though. Idk if it's the same for everyone or related to the amount of movement or time elapsed or what (for me I roll out of bed and am in the bathroom temping in less than one minute, without running).


----------



## Miss406

8dpo tomorrow. Majorly debating using a FRER...... My chart suggests I had an implantation yesterday (pains also kinda backed that up).... Do I or don't I? I guess if my temperature rises again then I should - what do we all think? :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Turtle0630

Miss406 said:


> 8dpo tomorrow. Majorly debating using a FRER...... My chart suggests I had an implantation yesterday (pains also kinda backed that up).... Do I or don't I? I guess if my temperature rises again then I should - what do we all think? :hugs: :dust:

I wouldn't waste a FRER quite this early, but that's just me. Now the cheaper ones...by all means! :haha: They say that HCG doesn't get to the point of being able to be detected by a hpt until about 3 days after implantation, so if you think you had that yesterday then I don't think the FRER would show anything yet. And they're so expensive, I wouldn't want to waste one. But that's just me! :) Good luck, I really hope you get your bfp! :)


----------



## Bing28

Miss406 - I'm not 100% sure but I thought implantation dips were suppose to be below the cover line?!? I always had mid LP dips when I was charting which went almost down to the coverline. Your chart looks good but it's still very early. If it was implantation yesterday it takes around 3-4 days for HSG levels to be high enough to detect so I would hold off testing until at least 10dpo if I were you. FX'd you get your BFP soon. 

Mrs Ballard - I hope your symptoms mean you'll get your BFP soon. How many dpo are you? Do you usually get pre AF spotting which would explain the spotting today? GL with the thermometer conversation! I had to have that when I shared a room with my 4 year old neice...but managed to get away with I'm make sure I'm not poorly, just like mummy does for you! :haha: 

MJsBaby - it's a bit of a postcode lottery in the uk on whether you can get IVF on the NHS. Some seas don't give it, others only give you one attempt whilst others give you two or three attempts. There is currently a lot of debate that everyone should be entitled to the same treatment regardless of where they live. I'm lucky that I live in one of the areas where I could have three attempts before having to pay for it myself. 

Crystl - I'm so sorry to hear about your BIL and father. If you ever need to talk then you know where we are :hugs:

Eclaire - fingers crossed the temps staying the same means something. 

Querida - got you down for 15th. Sorry I can't help you with the achy BB's or colostrum. 

Peachcheeks - welcome :wave: sorry AF got you. let me know a testing date if you want me to add you to the from page. FX'd November is your month 

Jordypotpie - sorry you lost your ovary and tube. I've heard plenty of women still go on to conceive with half or one tube so I'm sure you'll be fine! I have 2 fur babies too and yes they always think my lap is the best place for them to sit/sleep too! FX'd the food symptoms are a good sign for you. 

Nadia - welcome :wave: I have you added. I'm so sorry about your thyroid causing you so many problems but glad to see you are now well and ready to start TTC again! FX'd to you. 

Gsm / Megan - sorry AF got you both :hugs: I have moved you both to 30th November

Megan - Jocelyn is a lovely girls name too! 

Onetubeleft - GL when you next test. I hope AF stays away for you both! 

Olive - sorry for the bfn. FX'd it's just too early yet! :hugs: 

Lou - I'm so glad your finally in full flow! :happydance: hopefully you'll never see a 100+ day cycle again! 

Loobs - yah for ewcm :happydance: make sure you jump on your hubby as soon as he gets home! ;) 

Mama - how cool that you have so many celebration babies! 

Atlanta - :haha: I have had every symptom going over my 15 months of TTC so I'm definitely a pro at making myself feel pregnant! 

Rockinghorse - I hope your friend makes the right decision. Maybe if you get pregnant too you can support each other. What are you waiting for? :test: :test: :test:

Turtle - so glad your LP has stabilised now! Mine is 13 days too :thumbup: thanks for the update on MnG! 

Leti - wow...yes that is insensitive! Does she have children? If not, or if she is one of those that gets pregnant by her husband walking past her, then she probably doesn't understand what your going through. Maybe say to her that given your situation you thought her text was insensitive and it really hurt and upset you. It might make her realise what your actually going through and stop it happening again and 

Afm - I'm 7dpo today and plodding along trying not to symptom spot. Having said that, last night I was walking to a firework display and felt really out of breathe! Then I remembered what one of you ladies said about how progesterone can affect breathing! Anyway I tried to think no more of it and the. Today when I was leaving work I had some really sharp twinges in my uterus! They were painful enough to make me walk slower and hold my tummy. They only latest about 10 minutes though. I'm going to try and be good and not symptom spot for the next week as I always get my hopes up and end up disappointed. 

This is no way pregnancy related but were any of you ladies following the story of #findjasper? It was about a dog which got separated from its owner on a walk near England tallest mountain on Sunday. The owner set up a social media campaign which went viral and was out looking for him from dawn till dusk every day for the last three days. The following a sighting by a member of the public, another member of the public decided to climb the mountain last night and found the dog alive and well at 2am. Mountain rescue then recovered him. Jasper was reunited with his owner today! I love a good pet story and happy ending!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay so it was negative test at the doctor too he said their urine test are not senstive. But he doesn't want to do a blood test until I officially miss my period. So if I haven't started af in the next week or two to test again.


----------



## Rockinghorse

Bing28 said:


> Miss406 - I'm not 100% sure but I thought implantation dips were suppose to be below the cover line?!? I always had mid LP dips when I was charting which went almost down to the coverline. Your chart looks good but it's still very early. If it was implantation yesterday it takes around 3-4 days for HSG levels to be high enough to detect so I would hold off testing until at least 10dpo if I were you. FX'd you get your BFP soon.
> 
> Mrs Ballard - I hope your symptoms mean you'll get your BFP soon. How many dpo are you? Do you usually get pre AF spotting which would explain the spotting today? GL with the thermometer conversation! I had to have that when I shared a room with my 4 year old neice...but managed to get away with I'm make sure I'm not poorly, just like mummy does for you! :haha:
> 
> MJsBaby - it's a bit of a postcode lottery in the uk on whether you can get IVF on the NHS. Some seas don't give it, others only give you one attempt whilst others give you two or three attempts. There is currently a lot of debate that everyone should be entitled to the same treatment regardless of where they live. I'm lucky that I live in one of the areas where I could have three attempts before having to pay for it myself.
> 
> Crystl - I'm so sorry to hear about your BIL and father. If you ever need to talk then you know where we are :hugs:
> 
> Eclaire - fingers crossed the temps staying the same means something.
> 
> Querida - got you down for 15th. Sorry I can't help you with the achy BB's or colostrum.
> 
> Peachcheeks - welcome :wave: sorry AF got you. let me know a testing date if you want me to add you to the from page. FX'd November is your month
> 
> Jordypotpie - sorry you lost your ovary and tube. I've heard plenty of women still go on to conceive with half or one tube so I'm sure you'll be fine! I have 2 fur babies too and yes they always think my lap is the best place for them to sit/sleep too! FX'd the food symptoms are a good sign for you.
> 
> Nadia - welcome :wave: I have you added. I'm so sorry about your thyroid causing you so many problems but glad to see you are now well and ready to start TTC again! FX'd to you.
> 
> Gsm / Megan - sorry AF got you both :hugs: I have moved you both to 30th November
> 
> Megan - Jocelyn is a lovely girls name too!
> 
> Onetubeleft - GL when you next test. I hope AF stays away for you both!
> 
> Olive - sorry for the bfn. FX'd it's just too early yet! :hugs:
> 
> Lou - I'm so glad your finally in full flow! :happydance: hopefully you'll never see a 100+ day cycle again!
> 
> Loobs - yah for ewcm :happydance: make sure you jump on your hubby as soon as he gets home! ;)
> 
> Mama - how cool that you have so many celebration babies!
> 
> Atlanta - :haha: I have had every symptom going over my 15 months of TTC so I'm definitely a pro at making myself feel pregnant!
> 
> Rockinghorse - I hope your friend makes the right decision. Maybe if you get pregnant too you can support each other. What are you waiting for? :test: :test: :test:
> 
> Turtle - so glad your LP has stabilised now! Mine is 13 days too :thumbup: thanks for the update on MnG!
> 
> Leti - wow...yes that is insensitive! Does she have children? If not, or if she is one of those that gets pregnant by her husband walking past her, then she probably doesn't understand what your going through. Maybe say to her that given your situation you thought her text was insensitive and it really hurt and upset you. It might make her realise what your actually going through and stop it happening again and
> 
> Afm - I'm 7dpo today and plodding along trying not to symptom spot. Having said that, last night I was walking to a firework display and felt really out of breathe! Then I remembered what one of you ladies said about how progesterone can affect breathing! Anyway I tried to think no more of it and the. Today when I was leaving work I had some really sharp twinges in my uterus! They were painful enough to make me walk slower and hold my tummy. They only latest about 10 minutes though. I'm going to try and be good and not symptom spot for the next week as I always get my hopes up and end up disappointed.
> 
> This is no way pregnancy related but were any of you ladies following the story of #findjasper? It was about a dog which got separated from its owner on a walk near England tallest mountain on Sunday. The owner set up a social media campaign which went viral and was out looking for him from dawn till dusk every day for the last three days. The following a sighting by a member of the public, another member of the public decided to climb the mountain last night and found the dog alive and well at 2am. Mountain rescue then recovered him. Jasper was reunited with his owner today! I love a good pet story and happy ending!

I hope she does make right decision. I will be either buying a test tomorrow evening or Saturday on my way back to my house. I just hope that we will get the result we are looking for. I don't think we will though because this is the first month trying. Good luck to any other ladies trying anytime soon :)


----------



## crystlmcd

Thanks everyone for your kind words. It has been rough the past couple months but maybe something good will come of all of it. I appreciate all of your support!

On a happy note, AF is finally gone and my OPKs arrived today. Yay!


----------



## MrsBallard

Welp, AF officially got me just now, so I'm out. Won't be trying again till January. Fx for BFPs for everyone else!!


----------



## jordypotpie

Ugh..my mom called and now I can't stop crying ):


----------



## Querida87

MrsBallard - so sorry to hear that. Hope you get some rest the next couple months.

Jordy - what's wrong???


----------



## jordypotpie

She's just in a financial rut and my brothers walk all over her..breaks my heart..it's really not something I need to cry so hard about..but I can't even fight it


----------



## Rockinghorse

Sorry to hear that Jordy. 

I'm viewing a property today. Fingers crossed that I like it. Also I viewed a studio flat not that long ago and hated it. I am so fussy. Ah well... Anyway got a busy day today and won't


----------



## jordypotpie

I have fx for you!! Good luck today!

I am much better now thanks guys..SO came rushing to the rescue not long after as well..how special he is to me! Af is due saturday..I just don't feel like she is coming though..my side bbs are so tender..last time this happened was my bfp back in early June (ended at about 5 wks with a m/c)


----------



## onetubeleft

Ok so I'm due on today. And as soon as I woke up.... There it was. :( had another test still bfn. So seems like I'm out. strangest thing is my uterus is really heavy and hard like I felt with my first. I'm gonna class this cycle as a tester as we weren't really trying anyway. Isn't it funny when you thought you didn't really mind, when you get bfn: you realise how much you do!? So I'll be starting a new cycle now. Thanks to everyone for your words of support and encouragement. Your not getting rid of me that easy! Haha. New testing date. 6th december... Add me if you too will be a December tester. baby dust to those of you trying and congrats to those of you who test positive! Xx


----------



## Miss406

onetubeleft said:


> Ok so I'm due on today. And as soon as I woke up.... There it was. :( had another test still bfn. So seems like I'm out. strangest thing is my uterus is really heavy and hard like I felt with my first. I'm gonna class this cycle as a tester as we weren't really trying anyway. Isn't it funny when you thought you didn't really mind, when you get bfn: you realise how much you do!? So I'll be starting a new cycle now. Thanks to everyone for your words of support and encouragement. Your not getting rid of me that easy! Haha. New testing date. 6th december... Add me if you too will be a December tester. baby dust to those of you trying and congrats to those of you who test positive! Xx

:hugs: hun xx


----------



## Miss406

8dpo :bfn: I think for me on all 4 tests, though think I have a case of line eye :oops:


----------



## Eclaire

Huge temp jump today! :happydance: also had tons on cramping and lower back pain last night. Will catch up with the new posts soon.


----------



## Eclaire

Rockinghorse good luck with the apartment search. Can't wait for your test results tomorrow.

Jordy sorry you are so emotional lately. Hope it is a good sign for you. 

Onetube sorry you are out this cycle. Glad you have such a positive outlook and on to Dec.

Miss you took 4 tests today! Wow! We all know 8 dpo is really early so no worries. Are you testing daily or every other day?

I will also test tomorrow at 8 dpo, but only because I am going to a wedding. I won't drink either way but just curious I guess.


----------



## Rockinghorse

Thank you. I have viewed and really like it. So going to go in for it. I am getting really nervous about testing haha. Also I hce finished uni so now on my way to mine to get ready for tonight and tomorrow. Don't know how o will manage to stay awake to be honest. 
Good luck with your test :)


----------



## Miss406

Eclaire said:


> Rockinghorse good luck with the apartment search. Can't wait for your test results tomorrow.
> 
> Jordy sorry you are so emotional lately. Hope it is a good sign for you.
> 
> Onetube sorry you are out this cycle. Glad you have such a positive outlook and on to Dec.
> 
> Miss you took 4 tests today! Wow! We all know 8 dpo is really early so no worries. Are you testing daily or every other day?
> 
> I will also test tomorrow at 8 dpo, but only because I am going to a wedding. I won't drink either way but just curious I guess.

Well... 7 if you count the other 3 I just did :oops:
I posted the pics in the pregnancy test section and people say they can see lines of 2/4 first tests! :shock: I knew my eyes were bad but seriously :shock: :lol:

Good luck tomorrow :D Fingers tightly crossed for you :D


----------



## prettybirdy27

Well I'm out for Nov, AF came last night like a mighty thundering river.


----------



## Miss406

Think I just got my :bfp: :D 

Good luck ladies :D
 



Attached Files:







8dposmu4.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 30


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Awwww.....sorry, Hun! On to next month! Lol. "Like a mighty thundering river".


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Miss406 said:


> Think I just got my :bfp: :D
> 
> Good luck ladies :D

Congrats on #7! You are one fertile lady lol!! 

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Miss406

MJsBabyShaw said:


> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> Think I just got my :bfp: :D
> 
> Good luck ladies :D
> 
> Congrats on #7! You are one fertile lady lol!!
> 
> :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:Click to expand...

Thank you <3 xx


----------



## Eclaire

Miss it is faint but I can see it. Hope that line gets darker tomorrow. And now you have given me hope that I could also see something in the morning. Did you use a frer or just ics for the 7 tests?


----------



## 1Atalanta

Happy Friday ladies! How are we doing? Ready for the weekend? 

I woke up this morning with bad cramping, but after a big poo I realize it must have been the sketchy leftovers I ate against my better judgement at work last night lol! Those food babies can give cramps too hahahaha


----------



## Miss406

Eclaire said:


> Miss it is faint but I can see it. Hope that line gets darker tomorrow. And now you have given me hope that I could also see something in the morning. Did you use a frer or just ics for the 7 tests?

The first 4 were from FMU, to me I barely see a line but can faintly make out one on the cassette test and FRER (VERY FAINT)

Lunch time I thought I want to try again, third wee wee of the day and used the following 3, CB (useless), Predictor (which showed up immediately) and another cassette. I believe the CB and cassette to be :bfn: 
Some people couldn't see that line whilst in the case so I then removed it to photograph it - so glad I took it out, it's so visible now! How many DPO are you? Have you done any tests? :dust: Fingers crossed for you :D Xx
 



Attached Files:







8dpo1.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 15









8dpo2.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 17









8dposmu2.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 17


----------



## 1Atalanta

And congrats miss!

Loobs your exciting life comment cracked me up haha


----------



## RonnieV

:happydance:Congratulations miss406...I'm the youngest of 7 kids....so happy for you!
Afm, no obvious symptoms this morning, but yesterday I had one hell of a day... I kept going to the bathroom...i never had frequent bowel movements , usually just once or twice ..:shrug: I blame it on the vitamins( even though I have been taking them for a few months now), hoping my body is just getting in the groove of things...like I said before, this tww is taking longer than ever, can't wait to see that :bfp:...kill the :witch:


----------



## Miss406

Thanks everyone - here's hoping you're all right behind me <3 xxxx :dust:


----------



## IrishKitty

Hi ladies, hope you're all doing good!

Congrats Miss406 - that is awesome news!

I'm in the TWW here since Monday I think. All week I've had this teeny tiny buzzing sensation in my lower belly/pelvic region. I've had it before but it only lasted for a day or two. I've googled it and while I found a few people who had the same sensation, nobody seemed to know what it is. It doesn't seem to be related to pregnancy and the cycle that I had it before in resulted in a BFN but it definitely seems like it's in the right area! Yesterday morning, I had pretty sharp cramps in my uterus as well (at least I think it was there!) but they faded away by afternoon.

Today, I have bright red cheeks that won't calm down but I think that's because the heating is up too high in work :lol:

I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot, and yet here I am, symptom spotting away like nobody's business :dohh:


----------



## Miss406

Awww - Thank you :D 

I know that feeling, I even tested at only 4 dpo :oops: 

:dust: to you, long painful wait ahead, let's hope it's worth it <3 xx


----------



## MeganS0326

Congrats miss!!!


----------



## Querida87

Jordy - glad to know you're feeling better, and especially that your SO is so supportive. Feeling helpless when loved ones struggle is hard even without pregnancy (and TWW) hormones messing with you.

Onetubeleft - Sorry the :witch: showed up. I know how you feel about being more upset than you thought. I wasn't trying and was preventing so when I thought I was preggers, I was shocked and told myself I'd probably lose it during mirena removal; after I was told I'm not pregnant, I thought (because of faint BFP's) that I had had a CP. I was so upset and depressed, I actually got myself fired from my job by never going back or calling in.

Eclaire - temp jump looks great!! FX!!

Rockinghorse - glad you found a place you like. GL getting it!!

Prettybird - sorry about the :witch: arriving. FX for next cycle.

Miss406 - congrats! I can't wait to see that line get darker! FX for sticky bean #7!! :happydance:

Ronnie - FX for you. Kill the :witch: I love that!

Irishbunny - FX. Not symptom-hunting can be impossible; no one will hold it against you if you cave, lol. 

AFM the 2000mg of EPO have definitely seemed to help with my bb soreness. it hasn't been eliminated but it's much more bearable. But now they tingle, esp. the nips. Four more days to mirena removal. Trying to convince myself that my progressively stronger and stronger symptoms must be from the cysts so that I won't get weepy if I'm not preggers come the 11th. Also hoping that the sharp pains I had in my ovaries after strenuous lifting were cysts bursting, that means less cysts to worry about. Still craving pickles and tootsie rolls. I have always liked tootsie rolls, but never wanted them all day everyday with everything I eat or drink.


----------



## LouOscar01

Just come back from my internal ovary ultrasound....I don't have PCOS!! My womb looks perfect, lining of something or other is great. Nice big ovary on the right...one on the left was hiding but then it was fine!' So happy!! I must just still be sorting out after the pill!!

Going out to dinner to celebrate!! Whoopee!!


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Great news Lou! Glad to hear you had a positive appointment.


----------



## RonnieV

querida....Yes!!! the :witch: must burn....she plays some nasty tricks on women who are ttc


----------



## Eclaire

Lou that is fantastic news I am so happy for you.

Miss I am 7 dpo, so one day behind you.


----------



## Rockinghorse

Hey ladies,
Got a bit of time now. I'm sat on the train waiting for it to go. It is going to be a long night haha. Ah well... Hope all you ladies are ok.


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Rockinghorse - have nice train ride and good luck tomorrow. Hoping to see a strong BFP from you!

I'm CD7 today, AF is 99.9% gone....just gearing up to O sometime next weekend!


----------



## LouOscar01

Anyone seen the new john Lewis Christmas advert? Makes me cry everytime!!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=iccscUFY860


----------



## Julesillini8

That's great news lou. Been following you for a bit now, glad you got some positive stuff back!

Someone mentioned tootsie rolls and that's all I can think about. I raided my daughters Halloween stash and ate the two she had, but that made the craving worse!lol


----------



## Rockinghorse

MJsBabyShaw said:


> Rockinghorse - have nice train ride and good luck tomorrow. Hoping to see a strong BFP from you!
> 
> I'm CD7 today, AF is 99.9% gone....just gearing up to O sometime next weekend!

Thank you. We are almost in Manchester now :). Yeah I am hoping for a strong BFP. If no I might go doctors on Monday or Tuesday because then I would be over a week late.


----------



## jordypotpie

Lou I am so happy for you!! I can't wait to see the day you get your bfp..especially because you know you can now!

Quarida the loving support of your SO is something very special! I love him more and more everyday.

I haven't the time to go pages back and read just yet as I now have to make an emergency run to Walmart for tampons..it seems I had to wake up to a full flow and I now work at 230 this afternoon until 9 tonight. Not much of a window to do stuff lol. I am now out until I can test again Dec 1st...and looking at my calendar if that doesn't happen the next test date is dec 25th..oh gosh could you guys imagine poas Christmas morning and getting a bfp!? Ahhhhh that'd be so cool! Haha sorry getting way ahead of myself. On a side note my ex step sister just had her baby last week and my brothers best friend (more like another brother to me) is in the process of welcoming his new daughter into the world as I type! 

I do hope that is some pleasant news for your days!

Ohhh...rockinghorse so much good luck is being wished your way that you could almost drown in it but I do wish to send you some more soooo GOOD LUCK!!!!! I hope it goes absolutely splendid!


----------



## Querida87

Lou - That's great news!! :happydance: But no fair putting up those kind of vids; you know you're making the rest of us cry too! lol

Jules - that was me, dill pickles and tootsie rolls, bout the only things that don't turn my stomach. lol

Jordy - nothing wrong with planning in advance. You know, I had a really wonderful guy friend (who moved and I miss a lot) who's nickname was Jordi. I wonder if that coincidence means something? lol


----------



## Julesillini8

Haha I'll pass on the pickles and just double up on the tootsie rolls....


----------



## LouOscar01

Rocking! Come and let us know how your test went!!! X


----------



## Miss406

I'm dying to know too RockingHorse! C'mon! 
I'm still - well meh. Only really getting clear + on the one test. All other tests (to me) are :bfn: Kind of in limbo a bit. Rest from testing tomorrow (I hope) and re-testing Monday @ 11dpo. :dust:


----------



## NoRi2014

Good Morning ladies-trying to catch up on all the posts I have missed this week! Congrats to the BFP's and :( for the ones that AF got. 

I am on CD 13, very stretchy thin cm today, we bd'd cd 7, yesterday and this morning. I am leaving for my trip today...so at least we got in what we could LOL My bbs are rather sore and have been for a few days, almost like AF was coming....maybe it's just due to ovulation coming:shrug:

I am not too hopeful this month as I am not sure when I will O (not doing opk's this month) since things may or may not be off this cycle due to last month's chemical. And because we haven't bd'd a lot or even have the chance to....so in my mind I have already moved on to Dec. BUT-trying to be patient and will wait and see.

Eclaire-can't wait to see if you have your BFP!!! It really sounds like this is your month:thumbup:

Hoping everyone has a great day/week!! I will try to jump on to check posts before I leave this evening. :happydance:


----------



## Eclaire

Opinions please.
 



Attached Files:







CAM00737.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 20









CAM00738.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## LouOscar01

Can't see anything but the pics are quite dark xx


----------



## Eclaire

Here are edited versions of the pic. irl i don't see a line but I do see one dark spot which is where the line should be and it is as dark as the control. Not quite sure what to make of it.
 



Attached Files:







8_dpo.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 20









inverted.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Loobs

Lou - yay for your test results! What a relief to have that news! 

Eclaire - I see that dark spot you pointed out. I hope it turns into a fab BFP for you! 

Miss - I hope your BFP becomes more obvious to give you a bit of piece of mind! 

AFM, still waiting to O although I think it's close. I've posted a pic in my journal of my OPK today as I'm not sure whether to mark it on my chart as postive. If you've got a spare moment could you nip over a see? I'm posting from my phone and it's too complicated to do it again :haha: Have DTD anyways to cover! X


----------



## Amigone

It's CD28 for me, test day is in 5 days (Per clinic standards and I PROMISED my wife I wouldn't until then). My period is due tomorrow. This is making me crazy!


----------



## Rockinghorse

Sorry for not being on today I am back at home. Didn't get loads of sleep last night. I haven't tested because I only just got a test and now I am chicken so I am going to leave it for now. I will catch up now


----------



## MoonWomb

I'll be testing the 15th as well!


----------



## Rockinghorse

MoonWomb said:


> I'll be testing the 15th as well!

Good Luck with your testing. Hope you will get :bfp:


----------



## LouOscar01

Good luck amigone and Moonwomb!! Rocking horse!!!! You are amazing!! If have tested at least twice a day! X


----------



## Rockinghorse

Haha I think I am just scared of the result haha. I am worried if it is negative and I am over a week late and still haven't started


----------



## orionfox

I would test rocking horse....sounds super promising especially being over a week late for af. You dont want to keep not knowing if you are preggers. I know you may be scared to see the result, but if you are preggers you need to get on top of things etc. If its not normal for you to ever be this late, please test. If its negative i highly suggest getting a blood test. Being you are a over a week late, your dr should have no issues in you getting a blood test if the hpt does show up as negative. If it were me, i would want to know asap so i can start making the right eating choices etc. Especially since all the vital stuff form in the first few weeks. Fx for a huge bfp for you :)


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Loobs said:


> Lou - yay for your test results! What a relief to have that news!
> 
> Eclaire - I see that dark spot you pointed out. I hope it turns into a fab BFP for you!
> 
> Miss - I hope your BFP becomes more obvious to give you a bit of piece of mind!
> 
> AFM, still waiting to O although I think it's close. I've posted a pic in my journal of my OPK today as I'm not sure whether to mark it on my chart as postive. If you've got a spare moment could you nip over a see? I'm posting from my phone and it's too complicated to do it again :haha: Have DTD anyways to cover! X

Loobs, I posted on your journal. Ignore the part when I say "if you temp" because :dohh: there is a pic of your chart right there in your signature! Silly me!


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

orionfox said:


> I would test rocking horse....sounds super promising especially being over a week late for af. You dont want to keep not knowing if you are preggers. I know you may be scared to see the result, but if you are preggers you need to get on top of things etc. If its not normal for you to ever be this late, please test. If its negative i highly suggest getting a blood test. Being you are a over a week late, your dr should have no issues in you getting a blood test if the hpt does show up as negative. If it were me, i would want to know asap so i can start making the right eating choices etc. Especially since all the vital stuff form in the first few weeks. Fx for a huge bfp for you :)

Rockinghorse, we are all waiting to see your results!! LOL. I only logged into B&B to see your BFP!! :test:
Seriously, though, if you need some more time, you can always just pretend you are pregnant (don't drink, eat soft cheese or whatnot) but you should test pretty soon. Being a week late isn't unheard of (I sometimes ovulate late) but if it's not normal for you, you are probably pregnant!!


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Amigone said:


> It's CD28 for me, test day is in 5 days (Per clinic standards and I PROMISED my wife I wouldn't until then). My period is due tomorrow. This is making me crazy!

Tell your wife that if you aren't allowed to test for 5 days, she needs to come up with some fun activities to keep your mind off of it! That's what I would tell DH. Good luck! Hope you get your BFP in a few days.


----------



## drjo718

Loobs, I would definitely call that opk positive!


----------



## Star dust

Can I join please I'm the 15th :)


----------



## drjo718

Decided to test today at CD43. BFN as expected. Still havent had a positive opk. Now just waiting for blood work Tuesday to start provera.


----------



## OliveLuv

Just caught up on the last 5 pages. Took a couple of days off. I swore AF was coming yesterday. Even rushed into the drugstore and bought tampons, ran to the washroom and nothing. I've had all the AF symptoms for 2 days but hasn't started yet. I've tested 3 times all BFN. AF is due tomorrow. 

Eclaire, I def see that spot, FX it turns into a full line in the coming days!

Rockinghorse, you have some serious will power! 

Miss, I hope that line gets nice and dark soon!

I've ordered OPK's and a thermometer (which I'm going to need help figuring out), time to get serious :wink wink:


----------



## Rach87

Rockinghorse said:


> Haha I think I am just scared of the result haha. I am worried if it is negative and I am over a week late and still haven't started

im stalking for your results! Lol i finally got my bfp at 10 days late, and a handful of bfn's! Hope you get good news!


----------



## Rockinghorse

orionfox said:


> I would test rocking horse....sounds super promising especially being over a week late for af. You dont want to keep not knowing if you are preggers. I know you may be scared to see the result, but if you are preggers you need to get on top of things etc. If its not normal for you to ever be this late, please test. If its negative i highly suggest getting a blood test. Being you are a over a week late, your dr should have no issues in you getting a blood test if the hpt does show up as negative. If it were me, i would want to know asap so i can start making the right eating choices etc. Especially since all the vital stuff form in the first few weeks. Fx for a huge bfp for you :)

Thanks I just did a test and it came back not pregnant. I don't understand why my period hasn't shown up yet. Going to have to go to the doctors this week


----------



## orionfox

Rockinghorse said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> I would test rocking horse....sounds super promising especially being over a week late for af. You dont want to keep not knowing if you are preggers. I know you may be scared to see the result, but if you are preggers you need to get on top of things etc. If its not normal for you to ever be this late, please test. If its negative i highly suggest getting a blood test. Being you are a over a week late, your dr should have no issues in you getting a blood test if the hpt does show up as negative. If it were me, i would want to know asap so i can start making the right eating choices etc. Especially since all the vital stuff form in the first few weeks. Fx for a huge bfp for you :)
> 
> Thanks I just did a test and it came back not pregnant. I don't understand why my period hasn't shown up yet. Going to have to go to the doctors this weekClick to expand...

Yeah hopefully something will show up on a blood test...it could be that your hcg levels arent high enough yet. There are many people who get late bfps. Fx for you :)


----------



## orionfox

Also were you testing with a line test or a digital?


----------



## Rockinghorse

orionfox said:


> Rockinghorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> I would test rocking horse....sounds super promising especially being over a week late for af. You dont want to keep not knowing if you are preggers. I know you may be scared to see the result, but if you are preggers you need to get on top of things etc. If its not normal for you to ever be this late, please test. If its negative i highly suggest getting a blood test. Being you are a over a week late, your dr should have no issues in you getting a blood test if the hpt does show up as negative. If it were me, i would want to know asap so i can start making the right eating choices etc. Especially since all the vital stuff form in the first few weeks. Fx for a huge bfp for you :)
> 
> Thanks I just did a test and it came back not pregnant. I don't understand why my period hasn't shown up yet. Going to have to go to the doctors this weekClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah hopefully something will show up on a blood test...it could be that your hcg levels arent high enough yet. There are many people who get late bfps. Fx for you :)Click to expand...

Thank you I hope that something does show up. A little worried now because I am never usually over a week late. Sometimes there's the odd few days but other then that mine shows up.


----------



## Rockinghorse

orionfox said:


> Also were you testing with a line test or a digital?

I tested with clearblue digital with weeks indicator


----------



## orionfox

Rockinghorse said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> Also were you testing with a line test or a digital?
> 
> I tested with clearblue digital with weeks indicatorClick to expand...

That could be why nothing may be showing yet especially if your levels are still low. They arent as sensitive as the line tests are, and require a higher hcg amount to detect pregnancy...they wont detect faint bfps. I suggest picking up a cheapie from the dollar store. Then you can see if you happen to get a faint line. Its what most people use.


----------



## orionfox

I actaully never knew about that until i joined these forums...now i only use the line tests with the pink dye. And it actually saves money lol.


----------



## Rockinghorse

Ok I will pick up a cheap one when I go to morrisons today. Thanks


----------



## orionfox

Yw :)


----------



## JandJPlus1

Well, the :witch: got me. Feeling really really good about December though for some reason. I've always had this picture in my head of finding out that I was pregnant right before Christmas because it's my favorite holiday and that would be like the best Christmas present ever. :) fingers crossed that we can make that happen. Going to try the Baby dancing as often as we can and just extra around ovulation and see how that goes. :)


----------



## Miss406

Sorry J and J the witch got you - fingers crossed you do get the best present next month :dust:

Hey guys. 

:cry: Think I peaked too soon. My previous test I repeated and got the same result with FMU at 9dpo. 
I've since read google reviews a LOT of women have had the same problem - PINK EVAPS - how BLOODY cruel? 

I've looked on a voting website where people post pregnancy test pictures and you vote to say positive or negative, it seems split, 50% of women have later got BFP's and 50% also have had negative results. :cry:

Second temperature drop today - Not feeling hopeful. FRER seem a firm negative (though I have posted photos and people do say they see something on here, on that website they say it's :bfn: )

Today done an IC (again) 8dpo and 8dpo they have seemed a pretty firm :bfn: with NO evaps what so ever. Today I can finally see a faint on them - not sure if it has colour though. 

My eyes are quite bad and when I posted pictures on here and people said they can see lines I was like 'what, where?' So to see this with my naked eye seems quite special. 

Please if anyone knows what's going on with my chart and temperature dips - please let me know. 
Also, this is todays 10dpo, FMU IC. IF there is a line does it have colour? 

Thanks ladies, I hope we all get our :bfp: soon. :dust:
 



Attached Files:







10dpo.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## LouOscar01

Oh rocking :( :( have you only recently come off the pill? Perhaps that's why you are late? X


----------



## Rockinghorse

No. I was on the pill for two months. Then off it for a month then went on another for two months. That was around six months ago


----------



## Eclaire

So I tested this morning at 9 dpo and it was clearly negative. So it looks like the dot on my test yesterday was just a defective test. I feel totally crushed. I am still crampy, my lower back hurts, my boobs are a little tingly, and this morning I feel very nauseous. I know it is still early. I think I will wait a couple of days to test again.


----------



## Eclaire

Miss I am sorry to say I don't see anything on the pic you posted today. Don't fret over the temp dips you are still above your coverline. And it is still early. I would wait a couple of days before testing if you can.

Rockinghorse I am sorry about your bfn. Hope you get better results with a line test or a visit to the doctor.

Jandj sorry the witch got you, but happy to see you have a positive outlook for Dec.

Welcome to all the new ladies. Fx for bfps this month.


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Miss - sorry, hon, but I don't see a line on that test....wonder if you had a very very early miscarriage? Keep temping and fx that they go back up. 

Eclaire - you are right 9 DPO is still early! I tested 9dpo in my pregnancy cycle and got a stark white bfn. Tested again at 12 DPO and got a faint positive. Try not to worry yourself that you are out because you just don't know yet! 

JandJ. Sorry this wasn't your month but I love your positive attitude and hoping that this Xmas brings you and your family the best gift of all! If I don't get pregnant this cycle, my December AF will be due on Dec 26th....would be so cool to test a day before AF on Xmas morning and see a BFP!! Then again, I don't know if I would test or not, because if it was a bfn, then I might get sad. I can't believe I'm already thinking about that, when who knows? I could be pregnant at the end of November!! 

Orion - are you still waiting to try? Sorry, I don't know your story!!

AFM - I'm just enjoying a lazy Sunday morning, doing laundry and getting ready for my 5th anniversary trip to Napa and San Francisco! Woop-woop! DH and I will be drinking, eating, and bd-ing every day this week. I'm not expecting to O until a day or two after we get home (next Sunday or Monday) so I'll keep bd-ing until after O is confirmed. I'll probably try to stay away from the boards while on vacation, but who knows, maybe I'll check in here and there. Good luck to everyone!! Hope to see some BFP's when I get back!


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Oops, meant to include rockinghorse in my post! Rockinghorse, did you confirm that you ovulated this cycle? I've had two cycles in the last 8 months where I ovulated a week later than normal...not sure why, either stress or because of my high FSH. I agree with Orion that the digital might not pick up a faint positive BFP so still do go out and get a cheapie early read test. Just throwing out late ovulation as a potential explanation. Hope you get some answers from the doctor!


----------



## Rockinghorse

Hey I could have ovulated later. I could have easily miscalculated. Yeah I might just wait for the doctor. Going to call up tomorrow to book an appointment. My cramps have started again. They stopped when I was due on. So that could be letting me know that shes on her way. I thought I started before but when I checked it was just whiteish CM. 
Also I have noticed something. The other day I went to the loo and when I got up I noticed white globs floating in the toilet (sorry) and that has happened twice.


----------



## RonnieV

Hey ladies....on CD26 and the witch hasn't shown up yet....last cycle I came on exactly 26 days, but usually I'm 29 days...glad it hasn't came on yet, and hoping this week coming is lucky for a lot of us...I'm sure November will bring some bfps


----------



## orionfox

MJsBabyShaw said:


> Miss - sorry, hon, but I don't see a line on that test....wonder if you had a very very early miscarriage? Keep temping and fx that they go back up.
> 
> Eclaire - you are right 9 DPO is still early! I tested 9dpo in my pregnancy cycle and got a stark white bfn. Tested again at 12 DPO and got a faint positive. Try not to worry yourself that you are out because you just don't know yet!
> 
> JandJ. Sorry this wasn't your month but I love your positive attitude and hoping that this Xmas brings you and your family the best gift of all! If I don't get pregnant this cycle, my December AF will be due on Dec 26th....would be so cool to test a day before AF on Xmas morning and see a BFP!! Then again, I don't know if I would test or not, because if it was a bfn, then I might get sad. I can't believe I'm already thinking about that, when who knows? I could be pregnant at the end of November!!
> 
> Orion - are you still waiting to try? Sorry, I don't know your story!!
> 
> AFM - I'm just enjoying a lazy Sunday morning, doing laundry and getting ready for my 5th anniversary trip to Napa and San Francisco! Woop-woop! DH and I will be drinking, eating, and bd-ing every day this week. I'm not expecting to O until a day or two after we get home (next Sunday or Monday) so I'll keep bd-ing until after O is confirmed. I'll probably try to stay away from the boards while on vacation, but who knows, maybe I'll check in here and there. Good luck to everyone!! Hope to see some BFP's when I get back!

Yeah we are on a small break until the new year, but we arent preventing. We have been ttc for a year and its just seemed to be getting stressful. The only thing im tracking is my cm for ovulation time and knowing my cycle days. So far its been quite relaxing :)


----------



## Loobs

Well today's OPK was definitely negative, no second line at all x


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Rockinghorse said:


> Hey I could have ovulated later. I could have easily miscalculated. Yeah I might just wait for the doctor. Going to call up tomorrow to book an appointment. My cramps have started again. They stopped when I was due on. So that could be letting me know that shes on her way. I thought I started before but when I checked it was just whiteish CM.
> Also I have noticed something. The other day I went to the loo and when I got up I noticed white globs floating in the toilet (sorry) and that has happened twice.

The globs in the toilet sound like egg white cm to me, which is the very fertile kind of cm.


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Orion - I agree, not trying is soooo relaxing. After my miscarriage, I was a mess...and then when I didn't get pregnant again after several cycles I started stressing out really bad...thinking "I'm infertile...what if I NEVER get pregnant again, or never carry a baby to term??" It was horrible. I started acupuncture in my 6th cycle post-miscarriage and part of the plan was that we should stop trying for a bit so that my acupuncturist could get my hormones back on track. So we actually prevented for 2 cycles. The stress and sadness disappeared during that time and it was really nice. 

We just tried again in October - first month trying after starting acupuncture - and I turned into my old self during the TWW...a total emotional crying mess...grumpy and worrying every day, hoping I was pregnant but just knowing that I couldn't possibly be luck enough to get my BFP. And of course, that cycle was a bust. I think in 2015 I will do the "not trying not preventing" thing in the hopes of making the process a bit less miserable. Though I just turned 34 so I don't really have time to be dilly-dallying!


----------



## Rockinghorse

MJsBabyShaw said:


> Rockinghorse said:
> 
> 
> Hey I could have ovulated later. I could have easily miscalculated. Yeah I might just wait for the doctor. Going to call up tomorrow to book an appointment. My cramps have started again. They stopped when I was due on. So that could be letting me know that shes on her way. I thought I started before but when I checked it was just whiteish CM.
> Also I have noticed something. The other day I went to the loo and when I got up I noticed white globs floating in the toilet (sorry) and that has happened twice.
> 
> The globs in the toilet sound like egg white cm to me, which is the very fertile kind of cm.Click to expand...

Alright ok, thanks. Yeah I noticed it and I found it really strange because I have never had that before. 
I'm a little worried about calling the doctor tomorrow.


----------



## mommasboys2

Bing could you take me off for Nov 30th? Af just showed yesterday so I will be at most 8dpo by then. 

Fx for lots of Bfp


----------



## Querida87

NoRi, Amigone, Ronni, Moonwomb - GL ladies!! FX sooo tight for you all!!

Eclaire - it's early yet, hopefully you get a BFP either at home or with blood work.

Stardust - welcome! We are test day buddies!! YAY!!! :happydance:

Drjo - I sure hope the new treatment quickly leads you to your BFP!!

Olive - you tell that :witch: to stay the heck away!!

Rockinghorse - I have been having to wear a liner lately because I leak so much creamy cm! Course that might be from my 3000mg of EPO that I take daily, lol.

MJ - hope you have a wonderful and relaxing vacay!!

Orion - glad to know you're able to relax. Hopefully it's just what you need to get a surprise BFP soon!

Mommasboys - so sorry that ugly hag got you. :(

AFM I am getting my mirena out on Tuesday at 3!! I'm getting really excited to start officially TTC. Part of me still hopes for an undeniable BFP before then though, especially with my horrible symptoms..


----------



## OliveLuv

Querida87 said:


> NoRi, Amigone, Ronni, Moonwomb - GL ladies!! FX sooo tight for you all!!
> 
> Eclaire - it's early yet, hopefully you get a BFP either at home or with blood work.
> 
> Stardust - welcome! We are test day buddies!! YAY!!! :happydance:
> 
> Drjo - I sure hope the new treatment quickly leads you to your BFP!!
> 
> Olive - you tell that :witch: to stay the heck away!!
> 
> Rockinghorse - I have been having to wear a liner lately because I leak so much creamy cm! Course that might be from my 3000mg of EPO that I take daily, lol.
> 
> MJ - hope you have a wonderful and relaxing vacay!!
> 
> Orion - glad to know you're able to relax. Hopefully it's just what you need to get a surprise BFP soon!
> 
> Mommasboys - so sorry that ugly hag got you. :(
> 
> AFM I am getting my mirena out on Tuesday at 3!! I'm getting really excited to start officially TTC. Part of me still hopes for an undeniable BFP before then though, especially with my horrible symptoms..


Thank you!

So far no :witch: Her symptoms seem to have gone away?! I did a test this morning and I thought I could see a faint line but decided I was imagining it. Then today on my way home I thought I had got AF. I rushed to the washroom as soon as I came in the door and nothing.. the cramps have gone away but just feeling extra moist - sorry if TMI. So I did another test and I could see a second faint, pink line! But I went back 15 mins later and the second line was no where to be found. Maybe just an evap? AF was due today but she's a no show. I'm on CD 30 she usually comes between 28-30.

I don't know, it seems late to not be having a BFP if I was going to get one.

Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## orionfox

MJsBabyShaw said:


> Orion - I agree, not trying is soooo relaxing. After my miscarriage, I was a mess...and then when I didn't get pregnant again after several cycles I started stressing out really bad...thinking "I'm infertile...what if I NEVER get pregnant again, or never carry a baby to term??" It was horrible. I started acupuncture in my 6th cycle post-miscarriage and part of the plan was that we should stop trying for a bit so that my acupuncturist could get my hormones back on track. So we actually prevented for 2 cycles. The stress and sadness disappeared during that time and it was really nice.
> 
> We just tried again in October - first month trying after starting acupuncture - and I turned into my old self during the TWW...a total emotional crying mess...grumpy and worrying every day, hoping I was pregnant but just knowing that I couldn't possibly be luck enough to get my BFP. And of course, that cycle was a bust. I think in 2015 I will do the "not trying not preventing" thing in the hopes of making the process a bit less miserable. Though I just turned 34 so I don't really have time to be dilly-dallying!

Yeah im actually looking into doing acupuncture to help things out. Im only turning 28 in january, but the clock is ticking so i dont want to dilly dally too much either. At this point im trying more to focus on losing weight (im about 80lbs heavier than i should be) and get myself healthier. I have a feeling that is greatly affecting things. Luckily though my cycles are completely normal, so i know everything is working there.

Yeah the ntnp thing seems to help out. Heck if it can work for those who have "acidentals" it should for us lol. Most infertility issues are caused simply by us stressing out. You take that away, and you can become preggers easily. We often wonder how they become preggers so quickly while we dont. Well, its simply that they know the true answer and it has to do with no stress. Heck, you dont need to worry about temping, fertility monitors etc to get preggers. Obviously its achievable without the use of that stuff. As long as you know your cycle and know the changes in cm, you dont need all that fancy stuff. It made me realise how much money i was throwing down the drain now that i know how to read my cm and where abouts in my cycle i ovulate.


----------



## orionfox

Querida87 said:


> NoRi, Amigone, Ronni, Moonwomb - GL ladies!! FX sooo tight for you all!!
> 
> Eclaire - it's early yet, hopefully you get a BFP either at home or with blood work.
> 
> Stardust - welcome! We are test day buddies!! YAY!!! :happydance:
> 
> Drjo - I sure hope the new treatment quickly leads you to your BFP!!
> 
> Olive - you tell that :witch: to stay the heck away!!
> 
> Rockinghorse - I have been having to wear a liner lately because I leak so much creamy cm! Course that might be from my 3000mg of EPO that I take daily, lol.
> 
> MJ - hope you have a wonderful and relaxing vacay!!
> 
> Orion - glad to know you're able to relax. Hopefully it's just what you need to get a surprise BFP soon!
> 
> Mommasboys - so sorry that ugly hag got you. :(
> 
> AFM I am getting my mirena out on Tuesday at 3!! I'm getting really excited to start officially TTC. Part of me still hopes for an undeniable BFP before then though, especially with my horrible symptoms..

Thanks :) I hope so too...It would be great to get a surprise bfp soon. Good luck getting your iui out on tues.


----------



## Rockinghorse

Querida87 said:


> NoRi, Amigone, Ronni, Moonwomb - GL ladies!! FX sooo tight for you all!!
> 
> Eclaire - it's early yet, hopefully you get a BFP either at home or with blood work.
> 
> Stardust - welcome! We are test day buddies!! YAY!!! :happydance:
> 
> Drjo - I sure hope the new treatment quickly leads you to your BFP!!
> 
> Olive - you tell that :witch: to stay the heck away!!
> 
> Rockinghorse - I have been having to wear a liner lately because I leak so much creamy cm! Course that might be from my 3000mg of EPO that I take daily, lol.
> 
> MJ - hope you have a wonderful and relaxing vacay!!
> 
> Orion - glad to know you're able to relax. Hopefully it's just what you need to get a surprise BFP soon!
> 
> Mommasboys - so sorry that ugly hag got you. :(
> 
> AFM I am getting my mirena out on Tuesday at 3!! I'm getting really excited to start officially TTC. Part of me still hopes for an undeniable BFP before then though, especially with my horrible symptoms..

Oh yeah possibly. I have been having a lot of cm lately and for a little while. To be honest at first I thought it was because I was ovulating. It has seemed to have replaced the witch. I'm not on anything either can could affect my cm.


----------



## Kantele

Hi ladies :)

I haven't been on these forums for ages because well... lots of things happened with my life.
BUT...
I am here now, because I had a happy accident with my partner and it kicked in the "maybe I am pregnant" feeling again :kiss:

So... been testing like a mad woman for the past week or so, I think (not 100% sure because I haven't been keeping a diary) I might have had the big O on 28th of Oct, so I am 13 DPO now.
Been getting BFN with the strips but used a clearblue digital one today and it said PREGNANT 1-2 weeks!!!!
I am very confused with it because all the other ones have been white as snow, no matter how I have looked at them.
I will test again tomorrow with the strip but.... positive result is a positive result, RIGHT?! :cloud9:


----------



## Bing28

Hi everyone. I hope you all had a good weekend. I will catch up on all the posts later today and update the front page with any new testing dates.

Afm - i'm 11dpo today. Nothing much to report other than loads of white creamy CM (way more than I've ever had before) but I have had a yeast infection so that probably explains it. Also my pelvic area aches today when I laugh, the kind of aching you get the day after having a good workout. Only thing I can think if to explain it is we were moving some furniture around yesterday so maybe I pulled something. AF is due Thursday so I'll be testing Friday morning if she is a no show!

Have a fab Monday everyone. Xx


----------



## Rockinghorse

Kantele said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> I haven't been on these forums for ages because well... lots of things happened with my life.
> BUT...
> I am here now, because I had a happy accident with my partner and it kicked in the "maybe I am pregnant" feeling again :kiss:
> 
> So... been testing like a mad woman for the past week or so, I think (not 100% sure because I haven't been keeping a diary) I might have had the big O on 28th of Oct, so I am 13 DPO now.
> Been getting BFN with the strips but used a clearblue digital one today and it said PREGNANT 1-2 weeks!!!!
> I am very confused with it because all the other ones have been white as snow, no matter how I have looked at them.
> I will test again tomorrow with the strip but.... positive result is a positive result, RIGHT?! :cloud9:

I would say a positive result is a positive. I have read that it is very very rare to get a false positive. 
Looks like a good sign yours though. Congratulations


----------



## Rockinghorse

I just walked into a shop to buy another test. Got such a dirty look from the woman behind the counter... Anyway I have one now. Got a cheap one. Fingers crossed


----------



## RonnieV

@rockinghorse...people are just nasty rude nowadays, I think they are just green with envy..:wacko: ditzsy...Good luck on testing, my fingers are crossed for you[-o&lt;
afm, I'm still waiting for the :witch: to come, I passed the 26 day mark and don't have my usual pre af symptoms,no cramping, lower back pain, craving for chocolate or hot sauce,lol, im still in the game until I get benched...


----------



## Rockinghorse

RonnieV said:


> @rockinghorse...people are just nasty rude nowadays, I think they are just green with envy..:wacko: ditzsy...Good luck on testing, my fingers are crossed for you[-o&lt;
> afm, I'm still waiting for the :witch: to come, I passed the 26 day mark and don't have my usual pre af symptoms,no cramping, lower back pain, craving for chocolate or hot sauce,lol, im still in the game until I get benched...

I am back now. Did a test can back invalid. That is just my luck hahaa.

Edit: yes I agree with you. Sorry I forgot to answer you.


----------



## Miss406

Well, my temperature has gone back up, fingers crossed the SECOND dip was due to implantation, trying so hard to kep PMA up! :cry:


----------



## Rockinghorse

I've chickened out of calling my doctor. Thinking of waiting till next week that's if she hasn't shown up. Then calling them for an appointment. 
Also my partner told me something yesterday and now it has really worried me if I do get a BFP.


----------



## Eclaire

Kantele congrats on what sounds like a bfn.

Rockinghorse I can't believe your test came back invalid. So frustrating. I hope everything is okay.

Miss when do you plan to test again? The second dip is always confusing, but at least you had another rise. I also had a second dip this morning, so I am right there with you. I just hope I get the temp rise that follows like you did.


----------



## Rockinghorse

I have changed my mind again. I am 10 days late I need to make an appointment. If it isn't pregnancy then it could be something else and would rather get any issues sorted out


----------



## Rockinghorse

So I have called them. Got an appointment at 9 tomorrow morning. Not with my usual doctor


----------



## Miss406

Eclaire said:


> Kantele congrats on what sounds like a bfn.
> 
> Rockinghorse I can't believe your test came back invalid. So frustrating. I hope everything is okay.
> 
> Miss when do you plan to test again? The second dip is always confusing, but at least you had another rise. I also had a second dip this morning, so I am right there with you. I just hope I get the temp rise that follows like you did.

IF I get another rise - it'll be tomorrow :D Just debating using 1 of my 2 FRER left or more IC's.... I do have CB digital but worried their sensitivity levels are way too high to be detected - IF I implanted yesterday! 

You too have a second dip? I wonder if there are ANY successful charts out there who have had a second dip? :hugs: Fingers crossed for us both hun! :dust:


----------



## bighouse

Sorry if I missed any posts. No time to catch up as this thread moves along quickly!

Someone had responded to my progesterone question asking which kind I take. I have both (cream and pills). I haven't taken either for 6+ months but am contemplating starting back up again. 

I also just bought some Maca powder... has anyone tried it? I will use it for hubby, but not myself when TTC because it says not to use during pregnancy.


----------



## KylasBaby

Can I join everyone? Will be starting testing on November 19th. If I can wait that long!


----------



## Miss406

I'm feeling hopeful. I have read a topic on here full of charts and it is not uncommon to have 2 temperature dips and still get a :bfp:

I have a bit of hope left :D :dust:


----------



## orionfox

Rockinghorse said:


> I have changed my mind again. I am 10 days late I need to make an appointment. If it isn't pregnancy then it could be something else and would rather get any issues sorted out

Good luck, let us know how it goes :)


----------



## Eclaire

Miss how would you feel if that was twins implanting at different times?


----------



## Miss406

Eclaire said:


> Miss how would you feel if that was twins implanting at different times?

I think if it were - at least some HCG would be showing by now :cry: X
When are you testing? XX

P.s if you squint can you see anything on this one?

I found https://peestickparadise.com/files/Chart_of_BFPs.jpg and I am so tempted to use my CB digital tomorrow ....
 



Attached Files:







11dpo22.jpg
File size: 6.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Rockinghorse

KylasBaby said:


> Can I join everyone? Will be starting testing on November 19th. If I can wait that long!

Yes of course. Good luck hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## Rockinghorse

orionfox said:


> Rockinghorse said:
> 
> 
> I have changed my mind again. I am 10 days late I need to make an appointment. If it isn't pregnancy then it could be something else and would rather get any issues sorted out
> 
> Good luck, let us know how it goes :)Click to expand...

Thank you and yes I will let you all know tomorrow morning. I'm getting nervous now...


----------



## Eclaire

Miss I can't see anything, but I know pictures are rarely representative of the real thing. I will decide tomorrow based on my temp If I will test then or wait until weds. The stark white test yesterday really depressed me. I expect af to likely start weds if my lp is the same this month as last. When are you expecting the witch to show?


----------



## Miss406

Eclaire said:


> Miss I can't see anything, but I know pictures are rarely representative of the real thing. I will decide tomorrow based on my temp If I will test then or wait until weds. The stark white test yesterday really depressed me. I expect af to likely start weds if my lp is the same this month as last. When are you expecting the witch to show?

She should be due Wednesday or Thursday, I thought Thursday but FF says CD29 is Thursday so I guess she's due Wednesday... :lol:
I'm away from home currently and have rationed my HPT's... I only brought a few IC's, 1 x CB digital and 1 x FRER... That link says the FRER are not that brilliant and that conception indicator CB digitals are sensitive up to 10miu, so I am going to test in the morning FMU with my digital... if it says not pregnant I am going to believe it.. No more testing this month! If my last dip was implantation (yesterday) it would be showing by tomorrow hormone wise! 

Good luck for your test, fingers crossed both our temps go up again tomorrow and we can test together :D Xx


----------



## coolbabe843

Do ya'll mind if i join? I am not sure when i ovulate because i never tracked it before, i know with my daughter it was right after my period ended and not sure with my son. I started my last period oct 30th and ended on nov 3rd....me and my husband dtd on the 7th, i been having a few twinges and stuff down there and wonder if i am a early ovulator? anyone else get pregnant right after period? My boobs also were kinda burning earlier and now my right one has a few pains...dont know what to think


----------



## WMeeks

Can I join? I will be testing on November 12th!


----------



## Eclaire

Welcome coolbabe and wmeeks! Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Rockinghorse

Welcome everyone that has joined :)


----------



## Querida87

WMeeks, CoolBabe, KaylasBaby - welcome and gl. this is all easier, or at least more fun when you're part of a big, friendly, supportive group. We're all glad to have you.

Miss - While I'm crossing everything for you, I'd like to point out that twins can cause you to have so much HcG in your system that it shorts out the hpt's and causes a false negative. It's called the hook-effect.

Ronnie - glad to hear the ugly :witch: has stayed away so far. FX

Rockinghorse - I agree, she may just be jealous. Or maybe she's having a really bad day and was upset that another customer came in? Whatever she's not even worth continuing to think about. I think we're all just as anxious as you to see your test results. :fairydust:

Bing - I can't get over how strong you are; I could never wait to test! I only don't test everyday bc I'm often half asleep and use the toilet completely before I remember that I wanted to test, lol.

Kantele - I feel like a bfp is a bfp and there are more false negatives than false positives. If it turns out correct, congrats; if not, you're not out till the :witch: shows up. GL

Olive - as long as the :witch: hasn't come you're still with us. I would take those as BFP's as I have heard that if you read an hpt at the time limit and see a bfp it commonly dries negative after the time limit and not to worry about that. GL anyways.

AFM I am anxiously awaiting 3pm tomorrow for my mirena to be removed and unless I start bleeding like crazy will be testing on the 15th for the last time this cycle.


----------



## Miss406

Querida87 said:


> Miss - While I'm crossing everything for you, I'd like to point out that twins can cause you to have so much HcG in your system that it shorts out the hpt's and causes a false negative. It's called the hook-effect.
> 
> AFM I am anxiously awaiting 3pm tomorrow for my mirena to be removed and unless I start bleeding like crazy will be testing on the 15th for the last time this cycle.

Thank you, I am well aware of the hook on effect. I had it at 9 weeks with my last baby. I had +'s at 8dpo with my previous twins with tests that were from AF due date so I am pretty sure the hook on effect isn't to blame as I've had :bfn: through out really, apart from those dodgy pink evap tests! :evil: 

I didn't bleed much at all when mine came out, they advise you to take some paracetamol before hand (though I didn't know this until the speculum was in and they asked 'have you taken any paracetamol' of which I of course answered, 'Um, didn't think I was supposed to'.

I would say it is NOT painful, however to me - mildly uncomfortable. 

Fingers crossed for you soon hun! X


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Just a quickq post to subscribe. I have been reading these posts daily. If AF doesn't show in the next few days I may test again! BFN over here at the moment. Xx


----------



## Querida87

I still don't see how evaps can show up before the time limit has expired. Did you have string on yours or did they have to dialate you and stick pliers in to get yours? They have to dig for mine and I have a very low pain tolerance so..


----------



## Miss406

Querida87 said:


> I still don't see how evaps can show up before the time limit has expired. Did you have string on yours or did they have to dialate you and stick pliers in to get yours? They have to dig for mine and I have a very low pain tolerance so..

Is it being done in hospital? I'd ask for some entinox (gas and air) and dose up on paracetamol before you go!
Mine I think was slightly out of place (though they said otherwise I don't believer them) and it had strings so the speculum went in, then put in some grabby things like scissors and just pulled gently... 

Best of luck, did you say it's coming out tomorrow?

:hugs:


----------



## Querida87

Yes it's coming out tomorrow at the ob's office I guess. I prefer that to the hospital anyways as my boys will have to come with me or else stay home alone. I have some leftover tramadol but if I take that I'll have to get a ride there and have my bf meet me there and then take me home.. I'm freaking out a little. I made the apt for mirena removal but they keep calling it my yearly and even said the doctor would talk about my ultrasound results at my apt for my yearly. I know he won't want to talk about the ultrasound, but I'm worried those snobby nurses intentionally put in yearly and didn't note that the whole reason I made the apt was for mirena removal. There is gonna be hell to pay if they try to reschedule my removal or tell me I never scheduled it.


----------



## LouOscar01

Rocking...really hope you get some answers soon. Xx

Hello everyone and good luck

AFM AF has gone today so on the road to ovulation now!! Yippee!


----------



## Pinkee

Can you put me down for the 19th?
I doubt I'll wait that long but that is my day. Lol.


----------



## Pinkee

Just took a journey through some of the pages.

Rocking - What are you worried it might be? I hope all the best for you.

Kaylas - same day test, have you used opks this cycle?


Afm - this is my first cycle back after a loss and a break. Clomid and opks. Saw my first ever +opk. It was exciting. Hoping for some good news soon! Gl ladies!


----------



## Querida87

Pinkee - sorry to hear about your loss. Welcome back and GL


----------



## JandJPlus1

The old hag finally kicked in full force so I'm pretty excited about that. Like 20 more days until I ovulate. Supposed to ovulate December 1st, great way to kick off my favorite month if I do say so myself! :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

So I am thinking I am going to stop trying. It is slowly taking it's toll on me.my window is closing too. So it may be just to late.


----------



## BabyShaw

Hi gals, can I join? I think I can test on 11/18!


----------



## JandJPlus1

EmilieBrianne said:


> So I am thinking I am going to stop trying. It is slowly taking it's toll on me.my window is closing too. So it may be just to late.

What do you mean by your window is closing?


----------



## OliveLuv

I'm out, AF came with a vengeance today. I had a small pity party and am now looking forward to a BFP in December. FX for all you ladies still in!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

JandJPlus1 said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> So I am thinking I am going to stop trying. It is slowly taking it's toll on me.my window is closing too. So it may be just to late.
> 
> What do you mean by your window is closing?Click to expand...

Because of health reasons. I have kidney issues and pregnancy can actually help but only in a certain stage. Once I get to a certain stage it won't help but it will be dangerous for me and the baby. But right now I am in the early stages but there is a window for a safe and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Querida87

BabyShaw - welcome and GL

Olive - sorry the :witch: didn't listen. JandJ and I will be testing in December too. FX for us all.

Emilie - I'm so sorry to hear about all your problems. Don't give up yet; we're all rooting for you! :hugs:

JandJ - I think I might just be gearing up for the big O!!! I got a couple tiny gobs of EWCM just now! Gonna drink a ton of water and buy some progesterone cream to aid the uterine lining! With my mirena coming out tomorrow, the timing really couldn't be better!! We might find out together (or nearly so) that December is our month!!! FX FX FX!!!!!!!! :hapydance:


----------



## Miss406

Querida87 said:


> Yes it's coming out tomorrow at the ob's office I guess. I prefer that to the hospital anyways as my boys will have to come with me or else stay home alone. I have some leftover tramadol but if I take that I'll have to get a ride there and have my bf meet me there and then take me home.. I'm freaking out a little. I made the apt for mirena removal but they keep calling it my yearly and even said the doctor would talk about my ultrasound results at my apt for my yearly. I know he won't want to talk about the ultrasound, but I'm worried those snobby nurses intentionally put in yearly and didn't note that the whole reason I made the apt was for mirena removal. There is gonna be hell to pay if they try to reschedule my removal or tell me I never scheduled it.

Good luck for today. 

I must be out. 12dpo and bfn galore.


----------



## Bing28

Morning ladies. Sorry but I'm mega busy at work at the moment so not had chance to catch up and update the front page yet. I may not get chance until later in the week. I'll update it as soon as i can! 

GL anyone testing soon. We need some more BFP's on this thread! Xx


----------



## Rockinghorse

Hey everyone so I have my appointment in an hour. I think I was worried about going by myself. Thankfully my partner has said that he will come with me. I will update you all when everything is done and what the doctor has said. Fingers crossed that it is good news


----------



## Loobs

Querida - hope your appointment goes well today! 

Olive - sorry the witch got you! Onwards and upwards to a new cycle to try!


----------



## Loobs

Sorry, double post! 

Man, I need to give up posting on my phone!


----------



## Loobs

I'm posting on my phone and I accidently hit post! Here's the rest...

Miss - I hope those 2 dips mean something good. 12DPO is still early for testing, sometimes a BFP doesn't show until after the witch is due. Don't give up hope yet! 

Lou - great that the witch has left, nearly time to catch that egg! Are you planning on using OPKs or anything? 

AFM, think it's safe to assume I have ovulated. My temp didn't spike until this morning (CD18) but I'm fairly sure I ovulated on CD16. Our timing is ok I think - although we didn't manage to DTD yesterday. X


----------



## Miss406

Loobs said:


> I'm posting on my phone and I accidently hit post! Here's the rest...
> 
> Miss - I hope those 2 dips mean something good. 12DPO is still early for testing, sometimes a BFP doesn't show until after the witch is due. Don't give up hope yet!
> 
> AFM, think it's safe to assume I have ovulated. My temp didn't spike until this morning (CD18) but I'm fairly sure I ovulated on CD16. Our timing is ok I think - although we didn't manage to DTD yesterday. X

Thanks hun! Third temperature drop (today)! Dunno what's going on... Just really sad and feeling sorry for myself! 
Woop! Fingers crossed for you, here's hoping the 2ww doesn't drag for you xx


----------



## Loobs

I really hope that third dip isn't signaling the end of your cycle! I'd like to see another spike for you tomorrow! 

Thanks :) I've now realised that the witch is due on the day we get the keys to our new house! Exciting times! X


----------



## Rockinghorse

Hey everyone so I have been. My partner didn't make it on time so I went alone. I got a test done it was negative and they have taken some blood and will let me know the results in a few days.


----------



## Miss406

Loobs said:


> I really hope that third dip isn't signaling the end of your cycle! I'd like to see another spike for you tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks :) I've now realised that the witch is due on the day we get the keys to our new house! Exciting times! X

Me too hun! Had awful AF type pains yesterday but so far haven't come on today, she's due either tomorrow or Thursday so we'll see! I guess anything could happen but I think deep down I know I'm out! 

Ohhhh good luck for getting the keys :D Here's hoping you'll have other good news too :D


----------



## Loobs

Rockinghorse said:


> Hey everyone so I have been. My partner didn't make it on time so I went alone. I got a test done it was negative and they have taken some blood and will let me know the results in a few days.

:hugs: hope you're ok x


----------



## Loobs

Miss - I'll keep my fingers crossed that your feeling is wrong. Thanks! I hope I get some good news around then too. X


----------



## Miss406

Loobs said:


> Miss - I'll keep my fingers crossed that your feeling is wrong. Thanks! I hope I get some good news around then too. X

Thanks hun!
Here are the pics from FMU today, 12 dpo!

Green handle is OPK, was looking for a hint ..... x
 



Attached Files:







12dpo4.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 21









12dpo.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 13









12dpo3.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## RonnieV

So today I'm either 11dpo( on 30 day cycle) or 13dpo( 28 day cycle), my boobs are sore to touch and I usually get at least some spotting by now...don't know why that bloody witch hasn't shown up yet, but I take it as a great sign...definitely testing on Friday if she hasn't came...the suspense is killing me, but I don't want to waste any more money just to see bfn...I know that Google is partly to blame for me going crazy in my ttc journey, all the ssymptoms I had before only to have af come, but this time it's a little different... not going to get my hopes up high, but I'm still hopeful that this is the month...fx'd


----------



## wantingagirl

Sorry didn't update earlier my AF came 5 days ago :(

Will now be testing beginning of December, 

Good luck everyone :flower:


----------



## Eclaire

Ronnie that sounds so promising. I am very impressed that you have the willpower to wait until Friday to test. Fx for you.

Rockinghorse sorry the news from your doctor wasn't what you wanted to hear. Did they give you the results of a urine pregnancy test and have you waiting for a blood pregnancy test?

Miss sorry about your temp drop again. How late did you get your bfp with your other pregnancies? There is still hope till the witch shows.

Afm, 11dpo and my temp went back up today, but I didn't test. Af is due tomorrow so I will wait until then to see what happens. Don't want to see another negative test.


----------



## Rockinghorse

Loobs said:


> Rockinghorse said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone so I have been. My partner didn't make it on time so I went alone. I got a test done it was negative and they have taken some blood and will let me know the results in a few days.
> 
> :hugs: hope you're ok xClick to expand...

Hey thanks. Yes I'm ok. You?


----------



## Rockinghorse

Yes I got the urine test results. She took blood and said it will take a few days.


----------



## Kantele

Ok so I have tested now 3 times and they all say I am pregnant :cloud9:
I am SO HAPPY:D (and nervous!)

Now I am just hoping all goes well... I am constantly waiting for my AF to come because I simply can't believe I am pregnant.

I have been so emotional. I started to cry when my boyfriend said that he was googling how to not piss off a pregnant woman (I thought it was so sweet) and basically this morning I could have cried for 3 hours straight when my friend was being really nice to me.
I also have a this feeling that my periods will start any minute... but I guess that is normal too.

I booked my appointment for the doctors for Monday... I am so hoping all will be ok!!! 

I am sending babydust to all the wonderful girls here!!! :kiss:


----------



## Querida87

Kantele - way to go!! Congrats and thanks for the :fairydust:

Rockinghorse - remember that the urine pt's at the doctor are often less sensitive than those we use at home.

Éclaire/Miss - Eclaire, I remember that someone who got a BFP had several post O temp drops prior to the BFP but who was it? I think Miss would like to compare charts with that person

Wantingagirl - is there a specific day you plan on testing? 

Bing - I will no longer be testing on the 15th. Can you please move me to the 28th?


----------



## JandJPlus1

So I really wish that you could just remove your reproductive organs until you wanted to be pregnant, then just put them back in and get pregnant on the first try because these cramps are brutal! This is like my 4th or 5th period since my miscarriage and they have all been so painful! If it doesn't start getting better I will have to talk to my doctor about prescription pain meds because I literally just want to curl up in a ball and cry. My cramps used to just be on the first, sometimes second day of my period. Now they last pretty much the entire time. Plus they are heavy like they were before I went on birth control. I wonder if this is what they were like every time when I was a young teen and I just don't remember it?


----------



## orionfox

Rockinghorse said:


> Hey everyone so I have been. My partner didn't make it on time so I went alone. I got a test done it was negative and they have taken some blood and will let me know the results in a few days.

Fx that baby shows up in your blood and that its not just some wacko cycle going on for you. Ive heard many times where urine tests were negative, but blood work was positive. You are not out until that witch comes.


----------



## Miss406

Querida87 said:


> Éclaire/Miss - Eclaire, I remember that someone who got a BFP had several post O temp drops prior to the BFP but who was it? I think Miss would like to compare charts with that person

I found these charts, which all have had a few temp drops before :bfp:

Don't suppose we're out yet :oops:
 



Attached Files:







pregchart3.jpg
File size: 60.8 KB
Views: 2









pregchart5.jpg
File size: 58.3 KB
Views: 2









pregchartonBandB.png
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JandJPlus1

Miss, you have to keep in mind that temping is not accurate for everyone too. I tried to temp with my son and my temps barely changed ever. All of my charts just looked like a straight line with tiny ups and downs, even the month that I actually was pregnant.


----------



## orionfox

Miss406 said:


> Querida87 said:
> 
> 
> Éclaire/Miss - Eclaire, I remember that someone who got a BFP had several post O temp drops prior to the BFP but who was it? I think Miss would like to compare charts with that person
> 
> I found these charts, which all have had a few temp drops before :bfp:
> 
> Don't suppose we're out yet :oops:Click to expand...

Yeah from what ive read is as long as it doesnt go below the cover line or keep dropping each day. Its not unusual for you to have a lower temp during a couple days, as long as it doesnt drop too low.


----------



## LouOscar01

Rocking...really hope you get some answers soon. I had the same experiment last cycle. AF showed eventually but it sucked because is convinced myself there was a chance still. :( hope there still is for you. Xxx

Anyone else just finishing AF and awaiting ovulation? 

Emile...don't give up!! :(

AFM feeling unsure about this cycle as it would mean an August baby and don't want to disadvantage my child...but then keep remembering that it will only be that child if this month! Next month it will be a different child!


----------



## Eclaire

Lou, I often think about the birth time frame for a child, but have decided to stop worrying about it. As much as I would like to not have my next child due around the same time as my dd, I have determined I am getting too old to skip any opportunity to conceive. So I will continue try. (Unless i get to March, because I really don't want a Christmas baby.):winkwink:


----------



## Rockinghorse

Querida87 said:


> Kantele - way to go!! Congrats and thanks for the :fairydust:
> 
> Rockinghorse - remember that the urine pt's at the doctor are often less sensitive than those we use at home.
> 
> Éclaire/Miss - Eclaire, I remember that someone who got a BFP had several post O temp drops prior to the BFP but who was it? I think Miss would like to compare charts with that person
> 
> Wantingagirl - is there a specific day you plan on testing?
> 
> Bing - I will no longer be testing on the 15th. Can you please move me to the 28th?

Yes she said something about that. So she asked me if she could take some blood just to make sure. So let's see what happens. To be honest I think that will be a negative as well


----------



## Rockinghorse

orionfox said:


> Rockinghorse said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone so I have been. My partner didn't make it on time so I went alone. I got a test done it was negative and they have taken some blood and will let me know the results in a few days.
> 
> Fx that baby shows up in your blood and that its not just some wacko cycle going on for you. Ive heard many times where urine tests were negative, but blood work was positive. You are not out until that witch comes.Click to expand...

Thanks. Yeah to be honest though I have lost hope. Decided that I am not going to test again. I feel that if I was pregnant that it would have shown up by now. My partner has said that I have been under a lot of stress lately and that could have caused this delay. Just that when stress has delayed it before it has only been a few days. Ah well... If I hear anything I will keep you all informed


----------



## LaurenH2B

Hi, sorry this is fairly late into the month lol, but today is O day for me!
(pos OPKS yesterday and some cramping today so im assuming so - given my temp rises tomorrow as had a dip today!)

I'll be testing 25th (Or maybe slightly earlier :winkwink: )

Congrats to all those with bfps and good luck and :dust: to those still in, and I hope those who are out have lots of luck for next cycle xxxxx

(btw, if you look at my chart, forget the CD i have no idea what CD im on as i'm only 3 weeks off bcp, had no af so far, just been doing opks daily and when i started temping was when i recieved my thermometer! so my temps may be completely whack!)


----------



## Miss406

I am out. She's just shown up. Good luck everyone else. X


----------



## Eclaire

Sorry miss. Good luck in December.

Welcome Lauren.


----------



## Miss406

Good luck Eclaire :dust:


----------



## coolbabe843

it hasnt been long since we dtd (about 4-5 days)...i feel so yucky today...tired, crampy...i do not know what to make of it!


----------



## 1Atalanta

I'm sorry to vent ladies, I'm just so down right now. I finally had my period after my miscarriage, now 3 weeks later all negative pregnancy tests but so much uterine cramping and pain. I haven't felt well for 3 months now and I'm so frustrated, I knew it would take time to recover, but really, this long? It wasn't a far along miscarriage either, I was only a week or two. I'm posting here bc I know some of you ladies have experience for some of this and I'd appreciate any advice. It's not possible for leftover tissue from such an early miscarriage is it? I felt better the week after my period but it's just so painful again. :(


----------



## JandJPlus1

It most certainly is possible to have retained tissue from an early miscarriage. I would get an ultrasound done if you can because retained tissue can be very dangerous.


----------



## Michellebelle

Hey everyone, I've been stalking, but I'd love to join! I'm getting close to O, so I'll be in the TWW soon. I'll be testing sometime during Thanksgiving week! Good luck to everyone!

My husband is in his early 40s and I'm 32. We got married this year and we're trying for number one. No luck so far, but I'm hopeful!


----------



## Querida87

Lauren, Michelle - welcome and GL

Miss - so sorry the :witch: got you. Good luck next cycle.

Atlanta - I agree with JandJ you need to see your doctor asap just to be sure.

Coolbabe - I have heard a lot of women say post-conception that they feel that way. Hope it's a good sign for you.

AFM the doctor couldn't get my mirena out because it was hurting, A LOT. I said I would be happy to keep trying despite the pain, so he left to get the last couple patients attended to before coming back to me. However he was called away for an emergency delivery, so I'm going back tomorrow afternoon to try again. If he can't get it out then, he'll schedule me for next Tuesday at outpatient. But that will make me miss my O (which I think will be happening later this week). FX for tomorrow. I will have to take a stronger pain pill beforehand than I did today though.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Eclaire, when are you going to be testing?


----------



## 1Atalanta

I'm going to call in the morning, it feels like maybe it's getting worse. * sigh * thanks ladies


----------



## drjo718

Need your input ladies...does this look positive?


----------



## orionfox

drjo718 said:


> View attachment 819755
> 
> 
> Need your input ladies...does this look positive?

Looks like its almost positive, so i would bd just to be sure. Some mistake it for being 100% negative and actually miss the surge. I did that once. I had two that were about the same as yours and thought it still wasnt positive. Then it went lighter after the second one. So from the looks of it, your surge is almost happening.


----------



## ashxd

I'm out. :(


----------



## Miss406

ashxd said:


> I'm out. :(

Aww. I was out yesterday. Cycle buddies? :hugs:


----------



## Bing28

Rockinghorse - sorry about the bfn and no AF. It must be horrible being in limbo. Let us know when you get your blood test results back. :hugs:

Miss / MrsBallard / onetubeleft / prettybirdy / Jordypotpie / J&J / Mommas / Olive / wanting / ash - I'm so sorry AF showed. FX'd December is your month! :hugs:

Crystl - you must be near I ovulation now! GL this cycle. Go catch that eggy! :spermy:

Turtle / Megan / Nori / Irish - not heard from you all in a while, how are you all getting on? Where are you in your cycle now? GL to you all.

Atlanta - sorry your in so much pain. I hope you feel better soon. 

Querida - I hope your appointment goes better today! I've moved your testing date :thumbup: 

Eclaire - sorry for the BFN's. Have you tested again yet? FX'd for you. 

Drj - I'd say from that test to get to it! :sex: :spermy:

Ronnie - Your symptoms sound good. I hope you get your BFP soon! 

Loobs - Yah for ovulating! :happydance: I hope you caught that eggy! 

MJs - I hope you've had a good vacation and got lots of BDing in to bombard that eggy!

Lou - that really good news that you don't have pcos. I'm so pleased for you. Could they explain the long cycles at all? And yes I love the John Lewis Christmas advert! I think they had the best Christmas advert last year too! 

MoonWomb / Stardust / kylasbaby / coolbabe / Wmeeks / teeny weeny / Pinkee / babyshaw / LaurenH2B / michellebelle - welcome :wave: glad to have you on board. I have added you all for those who gave me testing dates. GL to you all! 

Coolbabe / teeny weeny / michellebelle - let me know a testing date and I'll add you to the front page.

Laschai / bbydust / MrsMAsh / britborn / gabby / Mommastork - how have you all got on with testing? FX'd you all got BFP's! 

Good luck Eclaire & Wmeeks if your testing today. 

Kantele - congrats on the BFP! :happydance: wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months. 

If I have missed anyone off the front page then please let me know! Xx


----------



## Bing28

Afm - my lower abdomen still feels like I've fine a 1000 sit-ups. It's ached since 11dpo. Anyway as it was a new symptom which I've never felt before I did cave and test this morning at 13dpo but it was BFN. Guess I just must have pulled something when moving furniture around at the weekend. :cry: waiting for AF to make her appearance tomorrow now!


----------



## IrishKitty

Aw Bing, you're so close now, fingers crossed that the abdomen pain is a good sign! 

Sorry, I'm so rubbish at keeping up to date on this thread. I'm about 8DPO now and pretty much symptomless apart from mild twinges/buzzing sensation in my lower uterus on and off for the past week. No sore boobs yet which I had last cycle - going to take that as a good sign. I keep prodding them to see if they're sore/not sore - my poor girls!

I don't know why, but I'm feeling more and more nervous this cycle. DH wants me to test and I've two FRER's sitting in the bathroom drawer at home but I think my heart would break with a BFN. Absolutely dreading next week when AF is due.


----------



## Bing28

IrishKitty said:


> Aw Bing, you're so close now, fingers crossed that the abdomen pain is a good sign!
> 
> Sorry, I'm so rubbish at keeping up to date on this thread. I'm about 8DPO now and pretty much symptomless apart from mild twinges/buzzing sensation in my lower uterus on and off for the past week. No sore boobs yet which I had last cycle - going to take that as a good sign. I keep prodding them to see if they're sore/not sore - my poor girls!
> 
> I don't know why, but I'm feeling more and more nervous this cycle. DH wants me to test and I've two FRER's sitting in the bathroom drawer at home but I think my heart would break with a BFN. Absolutely dreading next week when AF is due.


I've just been to the loo and have some pinky spotting which I usually get the day before AF, so I think it's safe to say I'm out! :cry: 

FX'd your twinges turn into a good sign! I try not to prod and poke my BB's now as I sometimes wonder if I made them sore by poking them about too much! :haha:

Your still early yet so I'd try and hd out until at least 10dpo if you can. 

Anyway I have my HSG test scheded for next cycle. I've heard a lot of girls get pregnant the cycle of having that done as it can flush out any nasties/clean your tubes etc so FX'd for December. That would be an amazing Christmas present to give my hubby! :)


----------



## IrishKitty

Ahh, sorry to hear about the spotting Bing. That's great news about the HSG though, must be a relief to know you have that planned if AF comes AND the added bonus of possibly getting a BFP from getting any hidden nasties flushed out.

I think I might possibly testing on Saturday (15th) - eep! My last cycle was 27 days so if this one was to follow, I'm due AF on Sunday. I'm working on Sunday at an event and if AF arrives I'll be seriously bummed so it might be better to brace myself by testing on Saturday. I'd be 11 DPO by then. 

Ah, the mind-games of it all! :wacko::haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Well, testing would be tomorrow if I had a 'cycle'. I have PCOS so really unsure as to how long this cycle will be. I am CD28 with BFN on ICs. I had ovarian drilling and Clomid for my 2nd son who is now 4, and it took 12 months NTNP for my daughter. This is cycle #4. Those BFN must mean I am out or I will have a long cycle. Just waiting for AF now so that we can move on to next month. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I say testing would be tomorrow as last month my cycle was 29 days long. I have tested the last week in truth, all BFN. I am a POAS addict! X


----------



## Miss406

Fingers crossed for all the :bfp: people they have a happy healthy 9 months ahead :D Pleased for you all :D


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks bing! I'll be testing on the 23rd.


----------



## Michellebelle

Bing, good luck for your hsg next month! It sounds really promising, and hope it does help to bring a BFP.


----------



## MeganS0326

Bing28 said:


> Rockinghorse - sorry about the bfn and no AF. It must be horrible being in limbo. Let us know when you get your blood test results back. :hugs:
> 
> Miss / MrsBallard / onetubeleft / prettybirdy / Jordypotpie / J&J / Mommas / Olive / wanting / ash - I'm so sorry AF showed. FX'd December is your month! :hugs:
> 
> Crystl - you must be near I ovulation now! GL this cycle. Go catch that eggy! :spermy:
> 
> Turtle / Megan / Nori / Irish - not heard from you all in a while, how are you all getting on? Where are you in your cycle now? GL to you all.
> 
> Atlanta - sorry your in so much pain. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Querida - I hope your appointment goes better today! I've moved your testing date :thumbup:
> 
> Eclaire - sorry for the BFN's. Have you tested again yet? FX'd for you.
> 
> Drj - I'd say from that test to get to it! :sex: :spermy:
> 
> Ronnie - Your symptoms sound good. I hope you get your BFP soon!
> 
> Loobs - Yah for ovulating! :happydance: I hope you caught that eggy!
> 
> MJs - I hope you've had a good vacation and got lots of BDing in to bombard that eggy!
> 
> Lou - that really good news that you don't have pcos. I'm so pleased for you. Could they explain the long cycles at all? And yes I love the John Lewis Christmas advert! I think they had the best Christmas advert last year too!
> 
> MoonWomb / Stardust / kylasbaby / coolbabe / Wmeeks / teeny weeny / Pinkee / babyshaw / LaurenH2B / michellebelle - welcome :wave: glad to have you on board. I have added you all for those who gave me testing dates. GL to you all!
> 
> Coolbabe / teeny weeny / michellebelle - let me know a testing date and I'll add you to the front page.
> 
> Laschai / bbydust / MrsMAsh / britborn / gabby / Mommastork - how have you all got on with testing? FX'd you all got BFP's!
> 
> Good luck Eclaire & Wmeeks if your testing today.
> 
> Kantele - congrats on the BFP! :happydance: wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months.
> 
> If I have missed anyone off the front page then please let me know! Xx

I'm still here. :hi: Quietly following along. CD8 for me today. I'm at the boring stage so nothing to report. I usually don't O until around CD18-CD21 so I have a long way to go. :coffee:


----------



## Eclaire

Hello ladies. Well I am 12dpo and was expecting af today. My temp went up this morning so I tested. It looked like a bfn at first, and now I can see a faint line. What I am seeing could be an evap since it was after the time limit. I only have ics on hand so I will wait to retest in the morning and see if the line shows up on time.


----------



## orionfox

Hope everyone is doing good today. Depending on when i ovulated i could be at 12dpo today. It was weird as only for a few mins really early this morning my bokb was a bit sore in one spot and then went away. Then as soon as i left the house i all of a sudden felt a bit nausious, but chalking that up to most likely being i took my prenatal this morning shortly before i ate something. Its been slowly going away, so we shall see. Maybe i might get lucky in this month of ntnp :) The witch is due on monday so we will see.


----------



## Eclaire

Orion when do you plan to test?

Bing I hope the hsg does the trick for you in December.


----------



## orionfox

I will probably test if af is late or if i get super strong symptoms...for now im patiently waiting :)


----------



## Miss406

Eclaire said:


> Hello ladies. Well I am 12dpo and was expecting af today. My temp went up this morning so I tested. It looked like a bfn at first, and now I can see a faint line. What I am seeing could be an evap since it was after the time limit. I only have ics on hand so I will wait to retest in the morning and see if the line shows up on time.

I'm keeping everything crossed for you :bfp: Good luck! Keep us updated :D

Edit: we'd love to see a picture :D


----------



## Leti

Hi everyone, 
Think I'm 1dpo today, patiently waiting for my first cross hair. I tried EPO this month but I didn't really see any change on my CM. Guess it takes time for me.
Hope to see a lot of BFP on November!!!:dust::dust:


----------



## Eclaire

Here is a pic from my tests this morning. The top one is with fmu the bottom one is a few hours later with a 3 hour hold. I am not sure you will be able to see anything since they are both squinters in real life.
 



Attached Files:







CAM00743.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 33


----------



## MamaBee413

Hello, fellow Uniteers ;) I've been following along and keeping everything crossed for you all. 

So sorry to hear about that stinkin' witch for a lot of you. The prospect of a December BFP is so exciting though at the same time. What a magical time of year!

Eclaire, I'm sooooo hopeful for you this month. Can we see a picture? I got an evap the day before I got my first positive. 

Orion, when are you testing?

Looking forward to good news for everyone sooner than we can imagine!


----------



## MamaBee413

You were posting pics as I was asking for them :haha:

I see something on the first one. Is it colored in real life?


----------



## Eclaire

It is a very very faint pink.


----------



## MamaBee413

Yay :happydance:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Mamabee! - Wow I have been gone for a while! Congrats on the positive test! OMG! I am so happy for you!! I have been busy giving flu shots to residents at long term care facilities. 

I am hoping my hubby and I BD on the right days! I bought an OPK and tested and BD on the high fertility days! So FX'd for me!!


----------



## RonnieV

@eclaire...I definitely see a line on the top one....:happydance:
so excited for you
afm...still waiting for af...I am testing on Friday, so the anticipation is really high...
I'm actually going a little bit crazy now...as for vitamins, I switched from the b complex back to the prenatal vitamins, completely stopped maca...i did take epo before ov for three cycles, so I'm thinking it helped, especially with pms symptoms...let's keep the hope alive ladies, bfps will happen for us all


----------



## MamaBee413

Babygirl3289 said:


> Mamabee! - Wow I have been gone for a while! Congrats on the positive test! OMG! I am so happy for you!!

Thanks! We are thrilled. Having a hard time now deciding how and when to tell the kids and then the families. My first scan is the day before Thanksgiving, but we are celebrating with DH family the weekend before that. I'm not sure I can hold it in all weekend (literally)!

GL to you and FX the timing was just right! When do you test?


----------



## Eclaire

Ronnie I am positive there will be a very clear bfp for you on Friday. Can't wait to see your results.


----------



## 1Atalanta

drjo718 said:


> View attachment 819755
> 
> 
> Need your input ladies...does this look positive?

Heck yeah! Congrats! You too Eclaire!


----------



## WMeeks

Tested this morning and got my BFP!!! We are so excited!


----------



## LouOscar01

EClaire that looks mucho positivo! Congrats!! Eeeeeek!!


----------



## LouOscar01

I am bored of waiting to ovulate...


----------



## Eclaire

Wmeeks congrats! You should post a pic of your bfp.


----------



## MeganS0326

wmeeks - congrats!

Eclaire - I totally see the line on both tests. Excited for the next ones.

LouOscar - I'm bored waiting to O, too!


----------



## MamaBee413

So happy to hear about these new babies coming up! Post pics of the tests; we are excited with you, WMeeks!!!


----------



## orionfox

Yay congrats on the new bfps :) keep em coming ladies :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

MamaBee - I think I will be testing around the 22nd-24th! 

I am so excited for all of you with your BFP! 

I am really bored with this two week wait!


----------



## Babygirl3289

I am confused with this Basal body temping- Do you have to get a certain Thermometer? 

When are you supposed to know when you are fertile? when the temp is higher or lower?

Sorry new at this ! :)


----------



## Bing28

Irish - I have my FX'd for you for when you test at the weekend. 

Teeny weeny - I think we are all secretly POAS addicts! :haha: I'll get you added! :thumbup:

Michellebelle - I'll get you added too! GL :thumbup:

Megan - nice to hear from you :hi: I quite like the wait for ovulation! I find it quite relaxing :) 

Orion - do you have any tests at home? I find that's the best way to stop me from testing! I had one at home this cycle when I caved and tested early this morning! :haha: 

Leti - welcome to the TWW. FX'd you caught that eggy! 

Eclaire - I think I see something on the top one. FX'd you have a more definate line tomorrow! :) :thumbup:

Mama - good to hear from you! How are you and baby? You have many symptoms?

Babygirl - I'm sure you BD'd on the right days! FX'd you caught that eggy! Yes you can buy special basal body temperature thermometers. Your temp usually spikes the day after ovulation so it can't pre predict when you'll ovulate but it can tell you when you did ovulate the day after you actually ovulated (if that makes sense)

Congrats WMeeks! I'm so happy for you. Wishing you a healthy & happy 9 months, 

For anyone in the UK, clearblue are doing a clinical trial at the moment on their ovulation tests. They send you free ovulation tests & pregnancy tests and in return you have to send them urine samples! I have registered for it as it will save me £30-£40 a month! So I thought some of you other ladies may be interested too. 

I'm feeling a bit down tonight. I know AF is going to pay a visit tomorrow. I keep trying to tell myself that I'm still young (29) and I have a good life at the moment with no known fertility problems and that it will happen eventually but I still feel sad. :cry:


----------



## orionfox

Bing- nope no tests at home...funny thing is i never feel the need to have to test lol. Im crazy like that haha.


----------



## RonnieV

my boo keeps saying my period will come on....smh...his sarcasm drives me nuts...he, and other men, don't know anything about having a cycle, month to month, ttc is harder for us, we are the one's who has to carry the baby....oan, I am bloated beyond measure with cramps, but that's only after I eat...Lol
congratulations to all bfps, I know November/December will be it for a lot of us


----------



## Eclaire

Bing any time that witch shows her ugly face it is easy to get discouraged. You are still very young and I know this will happen for you. And from my experience with dd I can tell you it can happen when you least expect it. :hugs:


----------



## SydFreeman

I'm on CD 23, but only 6 DPO. Planning on testing on either the 30th or 1st (the 1st will be a day longer than my longest cycle...)! This is my DH's and my 6th cycle TTC, but the first that we've been sure I've ovulated, so we're very hopeful and praying that this will be the month! :blush:


----------



## Eclaire

Welcome syd and best of luck.


----------



## MeganS0326

Bing28 said:


> Irish - I have my FX'd for you for when you test at the weekend.
> 
> Teeny weeny - I think we are all secretly POAS addicts! :haha: I'll get you added! :thumbup:
> 
> Michellebelle - I'll get you added too! GL :thumbup:
> 
> Megan - nice to hear from you :hi: I quite like the wait for ovulation! I find it quite relaxing :)
> 
> Orion - do you have any tests at home? I find that's the best way to stop me from testing! I had one at home this cycle when I caved and tested early this morning! :haha:
> 
> Leti - welcome to the TWW. FX'd you caught that eggy!
> 
> Eclaire - I think I see something on the top one. FX'd you have a more definate line tomorrow! :) :thumbup:
> 
> Mama - good to hear from you! How are you and baby? You have many symptoms?
> 
> Babygirl - I'm sure you BD'd on the right days! FX'd you caught that eggy! Yes you can buy special basal body temperature thermometers. Your temp usually spikes the day after ovulation so it can't pre predict when you'll ovulate but it can tell you when you did ovulate the day after you actually ovulated (if that makes sense)
> 
> Congrats WMeeks! I'm so happy for you. Wishing you a healthy & happy 9 months,
> 
> For anyone in the UK, clearblue are doing a clinical trial at the moment on their ovulation tests. They send you free ovulation tests & pregnancy tests and in return you have to send them urine samples! I have registered for it as it will save me £30-£40 a month! So I thought some of you other ladies may be interested too.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit down tonight. I know AF is going to pay a visit tomorrow. I keep trying to tell myself that I'm still young (29) and I have a good life at the moment with no known fertility problems and that it will happen eventually but I still feel sad. :cry:

Bing - I think I would like the wait to O time more if it weren't for the PCOS. I feel like I can't relax until I know I'm going to O and not have one of my crazy stupid long cycles. I'm jealous of the clearblue trial you have there. That is an amazing deal. I'm attaching a funny to help cheer you up.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MamaBee413

Bing28 said:


> Mama - good to hear from you! How are you and baby? You have many symptoms?

Bing, my heart aches for you. I can't imagine how it feels and I hope it happens soon for you. Maybe she'll stay away tomorrow. 

I'm doing well. Not many symptoms (I keep taking tests periodically to double check because I'm crazy like that). I hope it is okay that I still stalk this thread. I would never want to be insensitive to anyone. You've all been so kind with your congratulations. It has made it easier to go through it with you all.


----------



## crystlmcd

Megan - that is hilarious! Sometimes I feel like TTC is 90% tracking and testing and 10% romantic fun. I wish I could just snap my fingers and be preggo.


----------



## Querida87

Hi ladies. To those who got there BFP's - CONGRATS!!!
To those who met the :witch: - FX for next cycle and Christmas announcements!

AFM I took a Norco before heading back to the ob. He gave me a paracervical block and worked on me for over an hour until I just couldn't take it anymore. Going to outpatient at the hospital tomorrow for hysteroscopy. And I'm bleeding like I have a period from all the prodding and having to take antibiotics since tomorrow will be three days in a row up in my uterus.. Also, I have noticed small gobs of EWCM and thought maybe I would soon be ovulating, but my temp dropped from my normal 96.9 to 96.5... What does that mean? I did an opk and got negative..


----------



## drjo718

Eclaire, I see lines on your tests!

Bing, will you add me for testing on November 26? Counting today as o day!


----------



## TTC 84

Hey ladies I was meant to test on the 20th but ovulated earlier than I thought I would , I am 10dpo and got my bfp this morning :) good luck to you all that are still to test , congrats to any ladies who've got their bfps this month and good luck to anyone who is onto next cycle :) xx


----------



## Bing28

LouOscar01 said:


> Anyone seen the new john Lewis Christmas advert? Makes me cry everytime!!
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=iccscUFY860

Lou - I think Sainsburys may have beaten John Lewis in the battle of the Christmas Ads! 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NWF2JBb1bvM&sns=fb[url]


----------



## IrishKitty

Ooo congrats on the BFPs TTC84 and Eclaire -what brilliant news!

Bing & Lou - LOVE the new John Lewis ad. My hubby even bought me a toy penguin from Hamleys after seeing it because I love a cute penguin :lol: I must watch the Sainsburys ad at lunch. I'm a sucker for these things.

I'm totally confused this morning. Found what looks like some spotting this morning. It looks like a really really light pink colour and is more than just a dot but not thick (sorry if TMI). I've NEVER had this before and AF isn't due 'til at least Sunday. I've never been this early for CF so I'm really really disheartened and don't know what this means. I've also been trying to avoid checking my cervix too much lately in case I irritate it but I checked this morning and it's harder than I've ever felt it. I'm totally clueless here :cry:


----------



## Babylove100

Huge congrats TTC84!!!

AFM - 1 week today until I test!! Going crazy waiting haha, fx I have enough will power to not cave before then!!!


----------



## Bing28

Orion - I think your one of the few lucky ladies who never feel the need to test! :haha: 

Eclaire / Mama - thanks for your kind words! It really means a lot to me. Mama - of course it's okay for you to stalk this thread! We have all grow so close I'd hate it for you to disappear! :hugs:

Syd - welcome :hi: nice to have you on board. I've added you to the 30th. I hope this is your lucky month! 

Megan - yes it must be hard with pcos. FX'd you don't have to wait too long this cycle. That picture is funny! :haha:

Crystl - I think we all feel it's more tracking/testing than having fun! It's a real shame and wish it didn't take over our lives.

Querida - sorry your appointment didn't go as smoothly as you'd hoped. I hope you have better luck in outpatients. :hugs: Tbh I don't think individual temps mean much. I think it's more the pattern you are looking for. 

Drjo - I have you added! GL :thumbup: 

TTC84 - that's brilliant news! Congratulations! Wishing you a very happy & healthy 9 months! 

Irish - I bet you can't watch the Sainsburys as without getting a lump in your throat! It's a real tear jerker! How many dpo are you? Could it be implantation bleeding? 

Babylove - GL trying not to cave :rofl:

Xx


----------



## Bing28

I forgot to say...GL Amigone, TKLong & Teeny Weeny when you test today! Xx


----------



## IrishKitty

Oh my god, that Sainsbury's ad - I am bawling at my desk here! Need to take a minute now hehe. 


I'm roughly 9DPO today, I think. Would that fit implantation bleeding? Now my hopes have shot up sky high :lol:


----------



## Bing28

IrishKitty said:


> Oh my god, that Sainsbury's ad - I am bawling at my desk here! Need to take a minute now hehe.
> 
> 
> I'm roughly 9DPO today, I think. Would that fit implantation bleeding? Now my hopes have shot up sky high :lol:

That's perfect timing for implantation bleeding! Sounds good! :thumbup:

Afm - the witch has arrived bang in time! :cry:


----------



## IrishKitty

Oh no, I'm so sorry Bing :hugs: Onwards and upwards to the next cycle and your HSG! Hope you've something nice planned for yourself this evening.


----------



## Loobs

Congrats to the ladies with BFPs! Fantastic news. 

Sorry ladies that the witch got. Here's to some Christmas BFPs :hugs: 

Irishsky - sounds good for implantation to me too! Hope so! 

Eclaire - did you test again yet? Exciting! 

Loving all the Christmas ads! The sainsburys one is definitely a tear jerker! DH and I watched Elf last night, it's never too early for that, right? :haha:

I got crosshairs this morning :happydance: however FF has me ovulating on CD17 but I was pretty dry that day and my OPK was negative on CD16 as well as CD17. My positive OPK on CD15 and my watery/EWCM would point to CD16 as O day. Might be wrong. And our timing isn't so good if I did actually O on CD17. 

Never mind - can't be helped now. Just need to wait it out! X


----------



## WMeeks

Sorry I'm just now getting to post my picture but here it is!
 



Attached Files:







1415787010786.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## WMeeks

Good luck Amigone, TKLong13 and Teeny Ween on testing today!


----------



## Loobs

Wmeeks - no denying that result! Congratulations! X


----------



## Bing28

Loobs - I've had my temp shift 4 days after ovulating before so FF is probably wrong and you did ovulate on CD16! Not sure why, but some ladies do get a delayed temp shift. :thumbup:


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been MIA lately. I've been following along and just haven't had much of a chance to reply. Then on Tuesday I got the stomach flu so I was pretty out of commission for awhile there! I'm still somewhat sick and not feeling the best but I'm MUCH better than I had been. Now DH isn't feeling so hot either though. :( I'm guessing I'll be O'ing on Sunday or Monday and I'm sure neither one of us will be up for bd'ing tonight either (we haven't since Monday) so I just have my fingers crossed for tomorrow or Saturday. It's looking like this cycle doesn't have a good chance for us. Oh well...

There's way too much that has happened since I've last been on to be able to respond to it all! I'm sorry to anyone that I miss. :) 

Bing, I'm so sorry that AF arrived and that you're feeling so down about it! :hugs: I really, REALLY hope that the HSG does the trick for you and that you get your Christmas BFP next month!

Megan, I loved that picture! Too funny!

Eclaire, I definitely see something on that top test! When are you going to test again? I can't wait to see!

Yoga, how are you doing?

Loobs, I don't think it's EVER too early to watch Elf, I love that movie! I think it's perfectly fine to watch it at any time of the year! :)

MamaBee, of course we want you to still be hanging around here with us! :thumbup:

Sorry to everyone else that AF got as well, I really hope that we have loads of Christmas BFP's floating around here!!! FX for, and :hugs: to you all!

And a huge congrats to all that got their BFP since I've last been on!!! So happy for you all! :dance: :dance: :dance:

Good luck to all of those getting ready to test soon! FX tightly for you!!! :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

So I tested and BFN as expected. I am not sure how long this cycle will run as it has been my longest in 5 months. off to the GP next week to see if I can get some answers to whether I am ovulating etc. 
Roll on AF so we can crack on for December testing. 

Congratulations to all if those with a lovely BFP. I am thrilled to see aome good news. FX'd for the rest of us really soon. Xx


----------



## Miss406

Bing28 said:


> IrishKitty said:
> 
> 
> Oh my god, that Sainsbury's ad - I am bawling at my desk here! Need to take a minute now hehe.
> 
> 
> I'm roughly 9DPO today, I think. Would that fit implantation bleeding? Now my hopes have shot up sky high :lol:
> 
> That's perfect timing for implantation bleeding! Sounds good! :thumbup:
> 
> Afm - the witch has arrived bang in time! :cry:Click to expand...

Hugs hun! :hugs: 
Mine came 2 days early! :evil: Fingers crossed for next cycle :D


----------



## Eclaire

Good morning ladies. Well I am going to count today as my :bfp: The line is slightly darker today and it absolutely came in the time window. Thanks for all of your support through this journey, and I hope each of you can experience this joy soon. :hug:
 



Attached Files:







CAM00747.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 32


----------



## coolbabe843

i am patiently waiting for my tests to come in the mail either today or tomorrow and I am gonna start testing...not sure when i O'd or if I actually O the 14th day because with my daughter i got pregnant a few days after my period ended, so i may be a early ovulater... anyways i been feeling sick if i dont eat in the morning, got a pretty bad cold, a few pinches on each side of my ovaries and last night a good cramp that hurt a little bit....so excited to start testing but know at first it will be a let down as its early and i dont know when i O


----------



## Miss406

Eclaire said:


> Good morning ladies. Well I am going to count today as my :bfp: The line is slightly darker today and it absolutely came in the time window. Thanks for all of your support through this journey, and I hope each of you can experience this joy soon. :hug:

Huge congrats :D


----------



## drjo718

Congrats eclaire! !!!!!!


----------



## Querida87

Yay!! More BFP's!! Congrats ladies!! Sorry to those who met the hag. Here's hoping we all get good news for Christmas.

AFM my dr thinks he should have no problems removing my mirena today during the hysteroscopy. Just in time too, because my temp dipped all the way down to 91.1 - and it's normally 96.9; that's too big a dip for external causes, esp. when nothing was any different last nights from most nights. I think I will be O-ing Friday or Saturday so **ATTN BING** I will not be testing on the 15th (as I am now finally 100% sure that my symptoms were not indicative of pregnancy) but instead on the 28th which would put me around 12-13dpo. I'm sure I won't last that long, unless the :witch: shows up first, which would be my first post-mirena AF. FX


----------



## MeganS0326

Congrats Eclaire! I'm so happy for you!! I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## WMeeks

Congrats Eclaire!


----------



## Kantele

Congratulations Eclaire!!! :)
Our babies (fingers crossed) will be seeing the world very close to each other :flower:

I am sooooo worried though, I am exactly 4 weeks now and I keep testing every single day (LOL!) just to make sure all is still going as planned.
I have my doc appointment on Monday.
My AF was due today but so far it has stayed away, but every time I go to the bathroom it is like a thriller because I am so scared to see blood.
I have cramps like during AF, but not as bad though, just mild ones... BUT STILL!!!! Ahhhh, so paranoid... And the horrible thing is, there is no cure for this until in 9 lol :dohh:


----------



## Eclaire

Kantele I was very similar to you with my other pregnancy. The worst part was that I had to wait until 10 weeks to be seen at my midwives office. That was their policy. So I continued to doubt and question until that first appointment when I got to hear the heartbeat. It gave me so much joy and peace of mind. Try not to stress, you had a really early bfp and that is a good sign.


----------



## orionfox

Congrats eclaire

Afm If im still feeling this way by the weekend i may just have to test and see. The last few nights hubby has wanted to bd and i just havent felt like it. We bd'd last night, however i still had more interest to want to just go to sleep. Also i woke up this morning fine, but then all of a sudden i started feeling light headed and felt like i was getting warm but i wasnt. So im going to wait a couple days to see, and then it wil be closer to af time. Dont have a test on hand atm.


----------



## Rach87

Congrats eclaire! (Sorry still stalking this thread for more bfps)


----------



## Loobs

Bing - thanks for that! I'm sure I've read articles before about a delayed rise but I've never noticed it myself before. I'm fairly certain I'm 4DPO today, rather than 3! 

Turtle - nice to see you back! Sorry you've been ill. Hope you and DH manage a bit if BD somewhere along the line! 

Congrats Eclaire! I can see that line! So happy for you! 

X


----------



## crystlmcd

Congrats eclaire!


----------



## RonnieV

I'm out...stupid witch hunted me down and caught me...Will be back in the tww at the end of the month....thanks for all the support ladies, my fingers are crossed for you all


----------



## Amigone

Today is testing day. I think my IUI worked.
 



Attached Files:







2tests.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations eclaire and amigone. Xx


----------



## Rockinghorse

Hey everyone sorry I haven't been on in a while. Congratulations to all the people that have got their positive results. Also good luck to the women for their next cycle. 
With me I rung up the doctors today and the results aren't back yet. However, I feel like I am just about to start AF. I think that I am definitely out for this month. Also don't think that we are going to try again because this month and last month has been so stressful. 
Also got some good news, I have found somewhere to live and will be moving in on Monday. I am really excited.


----------



## Eclaire

Here is my recipe for kool-aid:

1 epo tablet daily until ovulation. (The bottle said to take 4 daily.)
2 400 mg vitex tablets every morning. (This was to help lengthen my lp.)
Fish oil daily
Vitamin c daily
Prenatal vitamin before bed each night.
Bd eod from CD10 through CD16. Also bd on CD17 because I ovulated that day.
Drank 1 to 2 glasses of red wine before each bd session.
Hubby consumed small amounts of caffeine about 30 minutes before bd.
Used conceive plus
Used soft cups.


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats amigone! So glad your iui worked.

Sorry the witch go you Ronnie. Best of luck next cycle.


----------



## Leti

So happy to see so many BFP, congrats to all the ladies that got theirs.

Baby dust to the rest of us to get our this month!!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Amigone said:


> Today is testing day. I think my IUI worked.

Congrats Amigone! I am so jealous!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I have created a December Testing board if you guys want to join me. Here's the link.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...e-else-hoping-bfp-christmas.html#post34219451


----------



## MamaBee413

Eclaire, CONGRATS!!!!

You too, Amigone!

Due dates?

So excited to see these double lines. FX for the rest of the month.


----------



## Eclaire

July 24th is my edd. What about you Mamabee?


----------



## MamaBee413

Eclaire said:


> July 24th is my edd. What about you Mamabee?

July 14


----------



## LouOscar01

Wow loads of BFPs!! Congratulations Amigone!! That's a great one!!I have begun my SMEP....still nervous about an August baby though.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Mamabee- How long were you trying before you got your BFP? :)


----------



## Bing28

Turtle / Miss - thanks for your kind words! :hugs: 

So my HSG is booked in for next Tuesday. Im feeling a little nervous. Has anyone had one done before? Does it hurt? 

Teeny weeny - sorry about your bfn. FX'd AF doesn't to show for you :hugs: 

Turtle - sorry you've been I'll. I hope you feel better soon. 

Eclaire - congrats! What time if day did you take your fish oil/vit C? Did your DH take anything? 

Coolbabe / Orion - your symptoms sound good. Good luck! :thumbup:

Querida - I changed your testing date a few days ago! :thumbup: good luck this cycle! 

Ronnie - sorry the witch got you :hugs: looks like we will be cycle buddies in December! :thumbup: 

Amigone - congratulations! I'm so happy for you. How did you break the news to your GF? 

Rocking - I hope you get your results back soon and the witch stays away! 

Xx


----------



## Querida87

mirena out, in pain but happy


----------



## NoRi2014

Congrats Eclaire-So happy for you :happydance:

Congrats to the other bfp's as well:happydance:

So, if I had to guess (no opk's this month) I would say I O'd on Monday (cd15) which would make me 3 dpo today. we bd'd early on in this cycle and also cd 12 and 13 and then I was out of town until cd 17. Soooooo-I don't know how good our odds are for this month, but hoping for the best. 

I hope everyone is having a good week :)


----------



## Bing28

Your still in with a shot Nori! FX'd for you! 

Yay! So pleased it's out Querida! Bet that's a relief for you :happydance:


----------



## MamaBee413

Babygirl3289 said:


> Mamabee- How long were you trying before you got your BFP? :)

This was our third month. We had decided that it would be our last month trying for awhile if it wasn't successful. I guess it was in our plan after all. Our other two children weren't really planned (more like baby roulette) and so I'm not certain how long it would've taken us if we'd been actively trying. These past three cycles have been miserable trying to balance being relaxed enough to conceive and keeping up with all the stats and schedules and then to experience symptoms and get bfns. My heart goes out to those of you still trying and I hope, sincerely hope, you all get bfps soon. It has definitely opened my eyes on how to talk to someone that is trying for a baby. 

GL to you, Babygirl! FX for your double lines soon!


----------



## Pinkee

Bing -sorry about the :witch: Thank you for the warm welcome! 

Irish- 9dpo is the average for implantation! It gives me hope, because just like you, I am completely symptomless at 7dpo.
GL!

Teeny I have the pcos too. It's hard.

Syd - same story here! 1st +opk, 7dpo today! GL! 

Congrats eclaire, amigone, wmeeks and ladies who got a bfp this month.

I'm bored, symptom less and restless.


----------



## Eclaire

Bing I took the fish oil and vitamin c usually around midday. Hubby took his regular multivitamin and vitamin c. I really think the trick for me is the wine, which really helps me to relax. The night I ovulated with dd I had 3 glasses of wine at a holiday party that night. Hope that helps.


----------



## Rockinghorse

Hey everyone I should get my results back today. If I hear nothing it means there's nothing there. If I do there's aomething. Even if I hear nothing I will probably call just to confirm. Anyway, I didn't start last night, or early hours of the morning. I really thought I would have done. I still keep getting the period like pains, just no period.


----------



## Emski51

Congrats Eclaire !!!

Bing my friend had a hsg done fell pregnant straight after so fx you get that bfp in Dec !!!


----------



## MamaBee413

Bing, 
This HSG is sounding so promising. I'm excited for you!


----------



## Leti

Good morning ladies,

Got my first ever crosshair this morning :happydance:
Last month I started temping, but I think I started too late in the cycle so I never got one.

I'm so excited to see it. (little things that makes you happy)


----------



## Querida87

Leti - YAY :sex: marathon time! GL!!

Bing - everyone has been talking about this hsg, forgive my stupidity but what is it?

Rocking - FX for you and anxiously waiting with you for the update.

Eclaire - I don't care for wine, think I can do a strawberry daiquiri instead? lol

AFM after a temp so low yesterday that FF wouldn't let me chart it, my temp has hit a record high at 97.9 today, so I think I O'd today. The pain from the mirena removal is manageable, so if the bleeding slows, I might try to dtd today. I dtd Monday and Tuesday, but not Wednesday or Thursday. I might not today though. After all, I am swaying for a girl..


----------



## Rockinghorse

So I have had my results back. Definitely negative. I have an appointment on Wednesday to see if I have any underlying problems. Starting to think that it being late is stress related.


----------



## orionfox

Sorry to hear that it was negative rocking :( Hopefully af comes so you can move onto the next cycle. Fx that there is no underlaying problems.


----------



## drjo718

Talked to another of my midwives tonight. She suggested we do bloodwork for LH, FSH, and prolactin to help determine if I have pcos and need metformin, or if I have a pituitary problem. I like having a plan! Will find out around Thanksgiving if I ovulated a few days ago. My progesterone the day before ovulation came back at 2.1. But now I don't want provera if I may have ovulated on Wednesday.


----------



## IrishKitty

Hey ladies, happy Friday (Saturday to those in further timezones!)

Lots of BFPs on this thread, keep 'em coming! 


Pinkee - yep I've been pretty much symptomless apart from today and yesterday - here's hoping for both of us it's a good sign!

Eclaire - I'm loving the idea of wine before BD'ing - as if I need another excuse to drink wine :lol: :wine: 

Think I'm going to test in the morning. Have been feeling a bit woozy and off today and yesterday. Could all just be in my head but I'm going for a few drinks tomorrow night with friends so I think I should test just in case. I've mildly sore boobs but not as bad as they were last month. 

Good luck to anyone testing soon!


----------



## Querida87

Rocking - aww. So sorry to hear that. :( :hugs: Hopefully your tests come out ok and you can relax a little.

Irish - GL testing. We'll all be waiting (not very patiently) to see the results.


----------



## Rockinghorse

Thanks. Hopefully they will be able to sort them out for me. I am really late. Never been this late before


----------



## LouOscar01

How do I put my chart on my signature? 

What do I look for to spot ovulation? X


----------



## Bing28

Querida - a HSG is where they insert a dye into your uterus and take an X-Ray to check whether your tubes are open or blocked. I've heard the procedure can help flush out anything small that may be blocking your tubes etc hence why alot of women fall pregnant after having it done, as it help create a clearer route for those spermies! 

Anyway I rang up the hospital yesterday to book my appointment and got one for Tues 18th Nov. Only for the hospital to ring me today to say the radiologist had hurt her shoulder and can't perform the procedure so I have to wait until December. Even then I'm not guaranteed as they have limited availability each month and it's a first come first served process! IM FURIOUS! :angry: I was so optimistic about December but now everything has just been crushed :cry:


----------



## Eclaire

Bing that is awful news. I am hoping they get something figured out and you can get in sooner than expected. Maybe a cancellation.

Rockinghorse sorry your test are negative but glad you are going back in to try and get some answers.

Querida glad they finally got the mirena out. Here's hoping you ovulate soon.

Drjo so glad to hear you are getting a plan in place.

Afm, not having a good day. I tested again this morning and my line looks lighter than yesterday. Almost started crying. Went to call my midwife group and found out the are closing the practice as of tomorrow. I am crushed and don't know who to call now. I think I will take the weekend to think it over and research then call someone on Monday, that is assuming my tests get darker. I have decided not to test again until Sunday. Never thought a bfp could make me feel worse than a bfn.


----------



## Bing28

Eclaire - I've heard fish oil & vit C supplements are good for TTC so may add them into my diet! Oh and the :wine: too :rofl:

Rockinghorse - sorry your bloodwork came back negative :hug:

Emski - nice to hear from you. How are you and baby doing? 

Leti - congrats on the crosshairs! :happydance: FX'd you caught that eggy! 

Querida - I thought you get your temp rise AFTER ovulating. So if you got a rise this morning then you most likely ovulated yesterday. I hope you caught that eggy! :thumbup: 

Drjo - I like having a plan too! When are you getting your bloodwork done?

Irish - GL with testing tomorrow.

Also GL to Hollylooyah / NadiaSweety / moonWomb & Stardust! Let us know how you all get on. 

Lou - I can't remember how you add the chart to your signature. Maybe someone else can? your temp should rise the day after ovulation. FF give you crosshairs if you have three consequence days of temp rises.


----------



## Bing28

Eclaire said:


> Bing that is awful news. I am hoping they get something figured out and you can get in sooner than expected. Maybe a cancellation.
> 
> Rockinghorse sorry your test are negative but glad you are going back in to try and get some answers.
> 
> Querida glad they finally got the mirena out. Here's hoping you ovulate soon.
> 
> Drjo so glad to hear you are getting a plan in place.
> 
> Afm, not having a good day. I tested again this morning and my line looks lighter than yesterday. Almost started crying. Went to call my midwife group and found out the are closing the practice as of tomorrow. I am crushed and don't know who to call now. I think I will take the weekend to think it over and research then call someone on Monday, that is assuming my tests get darker. I have decided not to test again until Sunday. Never thought a bfp could make me feel worse than a bfn.

Were the lines on the same brand of test? Im praying your test on Sunday is darker. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Eclaire

Bing they were the same brand I have been using. I dipped two in fmu this morning and they look like they did two days ago. I am hoping I just drank too much water overnight and it was more diluted. The hard part is that I no longer have a midwife to call so I could get blood work done to put my mind at rest.:cry: I am trying to stay positive though because my cervix is so high I can't feel it anymore and everything I eat upsets my digestive system.


----------



## orionfox

Has anyone gotten a slight nose bleed only when blowing and just very little and had their bfp? Its been like this for a few days, and it keeps feeling runny/stuffy. I did read that it could possibly be a sign. Going to the dollar store tomorrow and will be grabing a test then. And i dont think its because of the colder air now because its never happened before.


----------



## Eclaire

Orion I had tons of nose bleeds and sinus problems when I was pregnant with dd. That is a really good sign. Fx for you.


----------



## orionfox

Thank eclaire i hope so too :)


----------



## Querida87

Rocking - good luck with the next cycle.

Bing - you need to stand up to those dummies. You didn't cancel, they did. That means you are high priority and should get one of the very first available apt. You tell them they can't play games with you!!  And I honestly don't know as this is my first time ever charting. All I know is that I got a record low yesterday and a record high today and I have no idea what it should look like tomorrow. I will probably start testing on the 19th even though my official test day is the 28th (when I THINK I might get my first post-mirena AF).

Orion - GL!! Can't wait to see your test.

Eclaire - I'm so sorry your having to go through this. FX everything is alright and you have a sticky bean in there. (Maybe you have twinkies making so much HcG that they are already shorting out the hpt's??) :hugs:


----------



## Querida87

I'd like to invite everyone, esp those who are 3DPO or less to join me in my tww thread that I just started. Cutie , Bug, and Loola have already sounded off!! IDK how to share a thread, but the name is: EVERYONE 3DPO-O-DAY WELCOME. I thought it would be fun for those of us who are hoping to receive our BFP's on about the same day to have a special place to talk.


----------



## Eclaire

Querida multiples is a scary thought to me. I honestly don't know if I could handle 3 kids under 2.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Querida I would join but I won't ovulate until around December 1st so still a ways to go!


----------



## Querida87

JandJ - That's ok I'll still be stalking you either way girl!! Honestly, anyone is welcome to join, especially you!!

Eclaire - my two older children are six and seven and they love helping with babies so I would love it. They love helping mommy wash dishes and sweep and getting to use the microwave and move the laundry and fold their clothes; and they entertain other people's babies when the mothers are busy.

My bleeding is almost gone, just a bit of pink/orange when wiping, but my insides are very tender, and I have horrible (sorry tmi) diarrhea since I came off the anesthesia.. Also having some nasty heartburn, Idk what THAT'S about.. I feel really optimistic though..


----------



## drjo718

Bing28 said:


> Drjo - I like having a plan too! When are you getting your bloodwork done?

Not sure yet. I can call anytime. Probably before thanksgiving since I'll need to request the next script for clomid anyway.


----------



## Emski51

I am doing well thanks 11 weeks on Monday nearly done with 1st tri !! Got my scan on 27th Nov bit nervous about that.

Still lurking around here to see how everyone is doing that is awful about your appointment being cancelled its like 1 step forward 2 back it must be so frustrating :hugs:

Eclaire I had days when my tests seemed lighter to behonest mine always seemed darker in the afternoon I think I must have tested for another 2 weeks after bfp lol just to make sure


----------



## IrishKitty

So it's a BFN for me today at 11DPO. AF due tomorrow or Monday. Feel like I'm getting minor cramps this morning like AF is coming so not holding a lot of hope at the moment. I'm amazed at how much I had convinced myself that this was the month, I genuinely felt woozy the last couple of days and I've a bad pain in my lower back since yesterday evening. Guess I am officially losing it :lol:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Still testing, still BFN. My PCOS is obviously messing with my body and my mind. It is so frustrating. I am hoping there are no further problems other than this as I have had really bad cramps the last 10 days or so on and off. My body is playing tricks in me. I am feeling very stressed by it all. 
I have been here so many times and it's still as frustrating as it was the first time! 

I hope I find all you ladies well. Xx


----------



## LouOscar01

Eclaire really hope those lines get darker for you xxxx

Emski...11 weeks already!!! That's mad!! 

Bing...I can't imagine how frustrated you must be right now. That is ridiculous. Anyway you could have it done privately so you can get results or treatment quicker? No idea how expensive it would be :S Sounds like an effective thing... never heard of it before, hope it helps you! x 

AFM...I'm going to NTNP this month as an August baby for me would not be ideal...as a teacher I worry about the implications for the child academically and sstarting school so young. Also my maternity leave would start in the summer holidays even though I would have had the holidays off and fully paid regardless of pregnancy!! My ideal is to ovulate late December...that way I will have the 6 weeks summer holiday and then can start maternity leave on 4th Sept when school starts again and my due date will be mid September. I can then return from maternity leave just before the 6 week holiday the year after and then I will get paid for the holidays again despite having only just returned!! This is the ideal anyway...so I will hang about here anyway but will be back properly in the Dec/Jan thread! 

The December one has already been created hasn't it? Can't remember what I am looking for!!


----------



## Querida87

Emilie made a December thread. I actually haven't seen anything from her since she linked that thread. I need to go back a few pages and find the link so I can check on her.

I think I'm coming down with the flu, and this heartburn is AWFUL. 2DPO here and worried about this cycle. My temp dipped back to baseline 96.9. That can't be a good sign, can it????


----------



## NoRi2014

Ecaire-I hope your lines get darker again!

Orionfox-can't wait to see your test, those sound like very good signs :)

Bing-thank you, I am hoping some :spermy: stuck around to catch that egg!! I really hope you are able to get in to the hospital soon so you can have a BFP for Christmas ;)

I hope everyone else is doing well today!!

AFM-I am somewhere between 5-6 dpo, nothing to really report. sore breasts yesterday, but there were AF type sore, not BFP sore. I am ready to move on to December....will wait and see though. I originally put down Nov25th as my testing date, and I am thinking AF is due 23rd, so I will see if I feel any symptoms by 23-24th and maybe test then if AF hasn't shown up.


----------



## Querida87

Nori - do you temp? Have you had any dips yet?


----------



## NoRi2014

Querida-I don't temp....mostly because I get up really early on work days and then on days I don't work it's a little later. So I figured it would be off.:shrug: I usually do OPK's and I know I have 12 days between ovulation and AF....pretty much like clockwork. I didn't this month because I knew I would be out of town....I will prob try them in December since I have some left.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Querida87 said:


> Emilie made a December thread. I actually haven't seen anything from her since she linked that thread. I need to go back a few pages and find the link so I can check on her.
> 
> I think I'm coming down with the flu, and this heartburn is AWFUL. 2DPO here and worried about this cycle. My temp dipped back to baseline 96.9. That can't be a good sign, can it????

I am okay. Just been busy. I do have weird symptoms. I had a spot of blood just one spot earlier this week and now I have really heavy watery to egg white discharge sometimes has a brownish tinge to it. Still no af and I last tested a week ago and it was a bfn. No clue what is going on.


----------



## orionfox

So I tested this morning and it was bfn no surprise...so im betting its just this crazy early cold weather we are having now. At this point im not worrying if i dont get a bfp as its all about relaxing and being stress free. I know when the time is right it will be a lovely surprise :) So for now im just awaiting to see if af comes in two more days. At least I get one more chance for an early xmas present lol.


----------



## Querida87

Emilie - I'm glad to hear that you're well. Remind me when AF was due again? Are you planning on testing again, or going for blood work?

Orion - I love your attitude!! From what I've seen, it's hard to think that way when you've been trying for a while. I am blessed that, if my cycle is about the length I estimate it will be (and if I don't get my BFP this month) I will likely get a chance to get my BFP on Christmas Day.. I would so test early and frame it and stick it in my bf's stocking!!


----------



## orionfox

Thanks :) Its only this month that ive really realised it. Its been really hard on us this past year with no success. Each month just got more depressing. So I can totally empathize with others trying for a long time. Now with being on this break its got me thinking. Luckily ive never been a crazy tester since it only lasted the first 3 months of trying, so its not hard for me to go a long time without testing. And Ive gotten used to the fact that there will always be more bfns than bfps. Even though its hard still for me to see a bfn, i just remind myself that the time will come.


----------



## Rockinghorse

Hey everyone sorry I haven't been on for a while. Been packing, all ready to move for tomorrow now. AF still hasn't started. I know I'm not pregnant but I'm around two weeks late. I keep having period like cramps, but no period. 
My partner and aunt has said that I have been under so much more stress then I usually am that it could have made me miss it. The only thing with that though is that usually when I sm late because of stress it is only 2/3 day. However, I sm under a lot more stress and pressure then what is usual for me. 
Ah well... I only have a few days then I might have a bit more of an idea. I will keep you all informed if AF shows up, or any news from the doctors on Wednesday.


----------



## LouOscar01

Feeling so down about deciding to not try this cycle. Feel awful for wasting an egg. Need to hurry up and ovulate so that I can look forward I next month rather than feeling crap about ignoring this month :'(


----------



## drjo718

LouOscar01 said:


> Feeling so down about deciding to not try this cycle. Feel awful for wasting an egg. Need to hurry up and ovulate so that I can look forward I next month rather than feeling crap about ignoring this month :'(

:hugs: For what it's worth, I'm a July birthday and was young for my grade, and I excelled in school. Even finished a year of college classes before graduating high school, with honors. If you're not comfortable with your child being young or are worried about him/her being behind, you could always wait a year and the child would just be older than most. Just an idea!
Anyway, I totally understand what you mean about your maternity leave and summer; would be nice to have more time off! :)


----------



## Eclaire

Ladies I need help. I think I might be having a chemical. I tested again this morning at 16dpo and got another faint positive. And after having my husband ask me in the middle of the night if I started my period or if he dreamt it, I am bleeding. Cervix is still pretty high and I am cramping really badly. And to make matters worse my mil will be here this afternoon for dinner. I didn't have any pregnancy bleeding with my dd so I am not sure what to make of this.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

My son is the youngest in the school. He is 31st August. He in reception and doing really well. I did say to the midwife before pushing that I needed to hold on longer! I have worried for 4 years but he is doing so well that the worry is going. Xx


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Querida87 said:


> Emilie - I'm glad to hear that you're well. Remind me when AF was due again? Are you planning on testing again, or going for blood work?
> 
> Orion - I love your attitude!! From what I've seen, it's hard to think that way when you've been trying for a while. I am blessed that, if my cycle is about the length I estimate it will be (and if I don't get my BFP this month) I will likely get a chance to get my BFP on Christmas Day.. I would so test early and frame it and stick it in my bf's stocking!!

No blood work because I sometimes skip a month. I took a cheapy last night it was a bfn. November 6th. Today I am really cramping. I think the witch is coming.


----------



## rw7y

Hello!
Could I join and be added for the 22nd? :)


----------



## orionfox

Eclaire said:


> Ladies I need help. I think I might be having a chemical. I tested again this morning at 16dpo and got another faint positive. And after having my husband ask me in the middle of the night if I started my period or if he dreamt it, I am bleeding. Cervix is still pretty high and I am cramping really badly. And to make matters worse my mil will be here this afternoon for dinner. I didn't have any pregnancy bleeding with my dd so I am not sure what to make of this.

Awww im sooo sorry to hear that. That is sounding a lot like a chemical :( Especially with the bad cramping. Prayers for you.


----------



## Querida87

Eclaire - OH NO!! I sure hope that's not what it is!! FX for you. :hugs:

Lou - don't feel too down, as you weren't garaunteed to catch the eggie this month anyways, so it's not really any different than trying and missing, except that you don't get all depressed that all your hard work was for nothing.

Emilie - sending you some super big :hugs:

rw - welcome! GL to you!


----------



## NoRi2014

Eclaire-oh no! I am very sorry if that's what is happening. I understand completely as that is what I went through last month ;( I didn't test until after AF was due and I had a faint positive which turned negative within days....then spotting one day and heavier than normal bleeding for the first few days after that. I really hope that is not the case, but if it is we are all here for you!! 

orion fox-I am still hoping this is your month. I like your positive outlook even if it isn't. I am trying to be more relaxed about things. I can't believe it's been a yr for us (1mmc and 1 chemical)...it will happen :winkwink:

I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well tonight! 

afm-I am 6-7 dpo, had some weird twinges, light cramping on and off yesterday and today. A fuller feeling and gassy yesterday and today also. I am really trying not to read in to this too much as it could just be regular AF symptoms. I can't help but hold out some hope though:flower:


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hi lovely Ladies! I have missed you terribly! Apologies for being MIA for the last couple of weeks, but I have been working a lot and traveling for work. :flower:

Bing~Sorry to hear about them canceling your test. I would call every day and ask if they have any cancelations and hopeful get slipped into a spot. I had that test done this year and it went very smooth/did not hurt and I hope the same for you. You might have already done research online and read there are a lot of different experiences that ladies have with that test. If you are concerned that it might hurt, think about taking a pain killer before going. GL!

Eclarie~So sorry to hear you stared bleeding! Sending you a BIG HUG! :hugs:

Turtle~Thanks for asking about me! You are sooo sweet. Also thank you for the update on MnG. I hope her hubby is back to feeling well soon.

Querida~Congrats on finally getting that pesky IUD out! GL this cycle!

Lou~Congrats on your great Dr appointment! Whooo! :happydance:

AFM, I traveled to TX for work to conduct research last week. The trip went so well, I did not want to come home. The trip was part of a promotion I got this summer and I am really enjoying the new gig. However, I recently got pulled back into my old job, which has required me to put in very long hours. It also has me back working with a toxic person. Any positive thoughts you could send to me, I would gladly take. 

I have been crying more than ever lately. Since being on the break from the fertility meds & appointments, all of the coping mechanisms have come down. I was in TX in the middle of conducting research. The lady we are interviewing has a mic on, the session is being recoded and there is a group on us around this lady. She mentions that she has grandkids and her daughter is due on xmas day. She is beaming from ear to ear.and I about loose it and burst into tears. I kept telling myself, keep it together. This is being recorded and I do not know these people. I called my sister that night and told her about it crying. She said its ok to let it out. Its what you are feelingjust not in front of the mic guy, which made me laugh. At least I am feeling again and letting it out.

Well ladies, I hope you caught the eggie this month! Welcome to the new gals! I hope this is everyones cycle. Baby dust to all! :dust:


----------



## orionfox

Nah im out this month...just having teeny bits of bleeding, so expecting af in full force tomorrow. So onto the next relaxed month of trying.


----------



## Querida87

Orion - sorry to hear that hun. Emilie made a December testers thread; I'll be checking on you, regardless of when I get my BFP. :hugs:


----------



## Pinkee

Oh, eclaire, I really hope it isn't. :( Hang in there 
Rocking- It's probably stress! Moving is hard!
Bing- any updates?

Checking in, I decided I couldn't hold back and bought a test at 3 this afternoon. 

There is a whisper of a shadow there. I'm about 10 dpo, so I'm going to test again Tuesday with fmu before I get ny hopes up.


----------



## orionfox

Querida87 said:


> Orion - sorry to hear that hun. Emilie made a December testers thread; I'll be checking on you, regardless of when I get my BFP. :hugs:

Thanks :) Im going to still hang in here for a while to keep a watch on everyone else until i decide to move over onto the other thread.


----------



## crystlmcd

Got my crosshairs today so officially 3DPO. I'm not getting my hopes too high this month since school and work had hubby so exhausted we only BD'd twice but it's nice to know I ovulated.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Eclaire

Well that was officially a chemical. Much heavier bleeding today and cramping. Dh and are very sad but ready to move on to next month. So my question to all you lovely ladies who have had chemicals before, what does the cycle immediately following look like? Should expect to ovulate around the same time?


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Eclaire said:


> Well that was officially a chemical. Much heavie r bleeding today and cramping. Dh and are very sad but ready to move on to next month. So my question to all you lovely ladies who have had chemicals before, what does the cycle immediately following look like? Should expect to ovulate around the same time?

I have had 2 but each time they were different. My first I went right back to normal and this time I still haven't gotten af.


----------



## MeganS0326

Eclaire said:


> Well that was officially a chemical. Much heavier bleeding today and cramping. Dh and are very sad but ready to move on to next month. So my question to all you lovely ladies who have had chemicals before, what does the cycle immediately following look like? Should expect to ovulate around the same time?

Eclaire, I'm so sorry this has happened. My heart goes out to you and your hubby. :hugs: I have had three chemicals myself and I know it is never easy. My first two, the cycles that followed were pretty standard. This last one I had last month was a little stranger. It took me forever to get AF after and then I O'd a bit later than normal. I think it's different every time. I hope you get yourself a super sticky BFP in December. If you need to chat/vent let me know.


----------



## crystlmcd

So sorry eclaire! I hope things get back to normal quickly for you.


----------



## SydFreeman

Eclaire said:


> Orion I had tons of nose bleeds and sinus problems when I was pregnant with dd. That is a really good sign. Fx for you.




orionfox said:


> Has anyone gotten a slight nose bleed only when blowing and just very little and had their bfp? Its been like this for a few days, and it keeps feeling runny/stuffy. I did read that it could possibly be a sign. Going to the dollar store tomorrow and will be grabing a test then. And i dont think its because of the colder air now because its never happened before.

Is that really a sign?! I've had the same thing the last few days! Slight bloody nose, stuffed up... Would much rather have a nose bleed than a bleed down south. :winkwink:


----------



## Querida87

Syd - yes, it really is! Increased blood flow and all that means you're more likely to get nosebleeds or bloody gums than while non-pregnant. Hope this is a good sign for you! How many DPO are you?


----------



## NoRi2014

Eclaire said:


> Well that was officially a chemical. Much heavier bleeding today and cramping. Dh and are very sad but ready to move on to next month. So my question to all you lovely ladies who have had chemicals before, what does the cycle immediately following look like? Should expect to ovulate around the same time?

Eclaire-I am very sorry!!! I ovulated around the same time as a normal cycle. Still waiting on either bfp or af this cycle.....


----------



## Querida87

Aww Eclaire!!
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LouOscar01

Sorry EClaire. Very brave to have such a positive outlook, looking forward to next month! I need to learn from you!

Have decided that I cannot ignore ovulation...am not skipping this month altogether. So trying as normal but not using preseed or soft cups.


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Eclaire - very sorry that your BFP wasn't sticky this month :-(

With mine I started bleeding a little over a week after AF was due. My AF was much heavier than normal, but I ovulated right on time. Hopefully you will do and you'll have better luck with your next pregnancy.


----------



## Eclaire

All of you ladies are simply amazing. Thanks so much for the support. It really means a lot to me. I kind of hope I ovulate later this month because hubby will be traveling for work during my regular ovulation time.


----------



## TKLong13

Hey ladies, how do you get your crosshairs on your chart? Mine have still not showed up


----------



## SydFreeman

Querida87 said:


> Syd - yes, it really is! Increased blood flow and all that means you're more likely to get nosebleeds or bloody gums than while non-pregnant. Hope this is a good sign for you! How many DPO are you?

Well that's encouraging! Thank you! I'm on CD 28, 11 DPO. This is the first month since we've been trying (since May) that I'm positive I ovulated happydance:). Up til now, my cycles have kinda been unpredictably irregular. Praying this is the month.:winkwink:


----------



## orionfox

TKLong13 said:


> Hey ladies, how do you get your crosshairs on your chart? Mine have still not showed up

It will give you crosshairs once you have three consecutive high temps...but being that you have a few missing temps and no info on a positive opk it may take a bit to give you them. Especially since there it a missing temp right before your temp dropped a lot. I havent done the charting, but the ones that have all temps and opk results have shown it easier.


----------



## orionfox

Also my guess is you probably ovulated on the 10th but couldnt get the crosshairs because of the missing 2nd consecutive temp on the 12th. Its another reason you really want to make sure to temp every day as it makes it easier for ff to give you the most accurate results.


----------



## TKLong13

orionfox said:


> Also my guess is you probably ovulated on the 10th but couldnt get the crosshairs because of the missing 2nd consecutive temp on the 12th. Its another reason you really want to make sure to temp every day as it makes it easier for ff to give you the most accurate results.

Thank you so much for your response. Yeah I had issues with migraines those mornings and didn't get out of bed in time. The temp would have been irrelevant.


----------



## orionfox

Yeah it can be hard when you cant do a temp on time. Hopefully those crosshairs show up at some point for you.


----------



## Pinkee

Oh eclaire :( I'm sorry. I am reluctant to get excited this week unless I see some really dark lines. By chemical in January just kicked my cycle longer, like 35 days. 

Yoga - so now that you're home, are you diving back into ttc? 

NoRi - when are you due to test?

Afm Extreme squinter today. I'm going to test the next couple of mornings and keep it cool until the line is as dark as it can get.


----------



## Michellebelle

Waiting to O over here so I can join you ladies in the TWW! My guess is that it will happen Thursday. Which means I'll be changing my testing date to the 28th. Weird, long cycle.


----------



## Querida87

Pinkee - are you going to post :test: pics so we can squint along with you?

Michelle - GL on getting your :bfp:


----------



## Pinkee

Going to keep testing every morn. FX lines get darker.
 



Attached Files:







2014-11-17 22.55.33.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Pinkee

12 hours later 11dpo
 



Attached Files:







2014-11-18 01.06.05.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Loobs

Hi ladies - sorry I've not been about much. I've been pretty ill with tonsillitis and have a course of penicillin to take to help. Feeling absolutely horrible!

I've not had a proper catch up cos boy, this thread moves fast!

Eclaire - I am so so sorry for your loss. :hugs: This journey is such a roller coaster.

Pinkee - Congrats! Can definitely see the progression there!

AFM - 8DPO today. Missed a temp the other day cos I was so ill and was breaking a fever anyways. Yesterdays was a dip, todays a rise. I had lots and lots of creamy CM for a few days there but it seems to have dried up a little bit. I've noticed my boobs have been a bit tender the past few nights when I'm taking my bra off. Thats not usual for me, but it's a bit early for any kind of concrete symptom so trying not to think about it. Time will tell! x


----------



## Eclaire

Pinkee I am so happy for you. I do see darkening in the line and I hope it continues.

Loobs sorry you have been sick again. Your symptoms sound promising, I hope they turn into something positive for you.

Afm, I am completely exhausted. I haven't had this low of energy in years. I feel as though I could sleep for days.


----------



## NoRi2014

Pinkee-I will probably test Sunday depending on how I am feeling by then. congrats-I see the lines getting darker :)

afm-around 8dpo today...nothing major to report. A few little things, but i want to take them for what they are and not read into them. (sore boobs, weird twinges in abdomen, little bit of a bloody nose this morning) These can all be explained by other things, so just trying to wait patiently:coffee:


----------



## Turtle0630

Eclaire, I'm so sorry!!! :( Big, huge :hug: headed your way. I really hope everything is able to even out for you cycle wise so that you can be Oing at a time when DH isn't away this cycle; they say you are more fertile after a mc, so I hope that this will be your month for a super sticky bean! :hugs:

Querida, I'm glad to hear your mirena was finally removed! I hope you're starting to feel better from it, and good luck this month! :thumbup:

Kantele, how did your Dr appointment go yesterday? 

Amigone, congrats!!! How did you break the news to your wife, and how ecstatic was she when you did? :happydance:

Rocking, glad to hear you found somewhere to live! I hope moving day went smoothly for you yesterday! :)

Pinkee, congrats to you as well! :happydance: Looking good!!! :thumbup:

Leti, yay for crosshairs!!! I really hope that you caught that eggie! :) 

Bing, that's terrible! I'm so sorry! I would be devastated too. Is there another clinic or hospital you can go to in order to have it done, or are you stuck with one specific place? I'm not sure how all of that works in the UK. I really have everything crossed for you that they find a way to get you in much sooner than they're now saying! :hugs:

Emski, I can't believe you're almost into the 2nd tri! Crazy! Glad to hear you're doing and feeling well though!

Lou, glad to hear that you decided to try this cycle after all! :)

rw7y, welcome! Good luck, I hope this is your month! :)

Yoga, so nice to hear from you! I'm really glad that your trip went well! So sorry about feeling so emotional lately though. :( We're all here for you, please feel free to vent when you need to! I can't remember for sure, when are you scheduled to try your next IUI again?

Crystl, yay for crosshairs for you too! I have my FX that you caught that eggie! You may have only bd twice, but that's definitely enough! :)

Hi, Loobs! So sorry to hear that you've been sick! I really help the meds start helping and that you start feeling better SOON! 

So sorry to everyone else that the :witch: got, and I'm still crossing everything for those of you left to test!!! :dust:


----------



## Leti

Eclaire - I am so so sorry. I know is really painful :(

Congrats Pinkee, it is def getting darker!

I'm really confused. I'm on the lutheal phase, 7dpo, and I seem to have a spike in estrogen??!! I have a serious case of skin break out and lots of CM. I don't get this much CM before or during ovulation. Is my body backwards or what?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Eclaire, so sorry to hear about the chemical. Wishing you a speedy sticky BFP. X

Pinkee, that line is definitely darker after just 12 hours. Congratulations. X

AFM, currently CD34. I am now awaiting AF so that I can go for day 21 bloods and have a scan on my ovaries once again. I just know this will be a long cycle as I am hoping everyday for AF so that I can get on with tests and get an idea as to what is going on this time around. I have had cramps on and off for 2 weeks to the point where I thjnk 'this is it, here she comes' but nothing. I am now so frustrated. 

I know I have a serious POAS addiction as I am now using OPKs. For no other reason whatsoever than it clears my craving to POAS at least once a day! Lol They are only IC ones so I don't mind wasting the money. In my head I am justified as it's the only way to see 2 lines on a test. Am I weird or does anyone else do this?! 

Good luck to all the testers in the next few days. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Eclaire, so sorry to hear about the chemical. Wishing you a speedy sticky BFP. X

Pinkee, that line is definitely darker after just 12 hours. Congratulations. X

AFM, currently CD34. I am now awaiting AF so that I can go for day 21 bloods and have a scan on my ovaries once again. I just know this will be a long cycle as I am hoping everyday for AF so that I can get on with tests and get an idea as to what is going on this time around. I have had cramps on and off for 2 weeks to the point where I thjnk 'this is it, here she comes' but nothing. I am now so frustrated. 

I know I have a serious POAS addiction as I am now using OPKs. For no other reason whatsoever than it clears my craving to POAS at least once a day! Lol They are only IC ones so I don't mind wasting the money. In my head I am justified as it's the only way to see 2 lines on a test. Am I weird or does anyone else do this?! 

Good luck to all the testers in the next few days. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Stupid phone and double posting, sorry. X


----------



## orionfox

Well definitely start of a new cycle fornme and the witch came with a vengence ugh :( Feeling like crap and wishing i could be home in bed instead of at work. I felt bad for hubby last night as he wanted me to cuddle with him, but i was in a mood and not wanting a thing. And my emotions seem all over the place this morning, so im really trying hard to keep myself in one piece today. Why did the witch have to hit me this hard this month :(


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I had that last month. I really thought it was my month for a BFP. I tricked myself into believing I was pregnant I think. I was excited waking up on my birthday with no AF and tested just for a BFN. The witch came the day after and I was gutted. 
I hope you feel better soon. Xx :flower:


----------



## LouOscar01

Congrats on that BFP pinkee!!

Feeling so much happier today now that I am not wasting this month!! BD last night just in case ovulation is near! No idea when it will be as I haven't had a normal cycle yet! Temperatures have been all the same...still don't know how to post chart on to here. Will it tell me if I have ovulated? 

My 'friend' at work asked me...'so when is this baby happening then?'....
As though this an 'order now' button somewhere that I missed!!


----------



## Eclaire

Lou this is how you add your chart to your signature. Hope it helps.



crystlmcd said:


> You have to use a URL/IMG HTML link like this (i added the spaces in url & img to show you what the code should look like, yours should use url & img without spaces):
> [u r l=https://FertilityFriend.com/home/4efbb2/][i m g]https://FertilityFriend.com/home/4efbb2/thumb.png[/i m g][/u r l]


----------



## Querida87

Pinkee - congrats on the progeressing lines! FX you get a clearly visible pink line tomorrow!!

Loobs - sounds great girl!!

Orion - sorry you're feeling so down. FX for next cycle :hugs:

AFM after not getting enough sleep I temped late and was surprised to see a very low temp, low for that time of day. Adjusting it made it lower than baseline. Idk if that means I got ID (I'm 5DPO) or if it means I'm not preggers or if I should just ignore it..??? I bought pregnancy safe anti-nausea medicine today, sure hope it wasn't a waste of money.. :(


----------



## orionfox

Thanks :) im not feeling down per say...its more pms then anything ;) For some reason the witch just decided she wanted to be meaner this month than usual as she normally doesnt affect me. I couldve called in sick, but didnt want to call in over pms lol. Im sure i will be feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## Pinkee

Lines were getting darker but this morning It's not 

I'm pretty sure by bfp is turning out to be a chemical. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







1416342619066_opt.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Leti

Pinkee, you have to test as the same time everyday in order to see the progression, preferably FMU. You pee is probably diluted so the test is not picking up as much HCG as in the morning. So I will say keep testing in the morning.


----------



## orionfox

Pinkee said:


> Lines were getting darker but this morning It's not
> 
> I'm pretty sure by bfp is turning out to be a chemical. :cry:

You only need to test using FMU once a day. You will not see line progression by testing throughout the day as your urine is more diluted with less hcg. Fmu has the MOST hcg and that is the onky test you want to go by. I suggest saving the rest of your tests only for fmu especially since you arent using the cheapie tests and those ones are expensive. So chances are VERY high you not having a chemical as those other tests are irrelivant. Only count your very first morning test.


----------



## Querida87

Pinkee - I agree with Leti and Orion, you're worrying without good reason at the moment. Also, sometimes the line will stay about the same or seem a little fainter if you keep testing and this is also perfectly normal. Some have less dye or are the oldest in the batch etc. etc. Try to relax darling. FX for a sticky bean and a h&h 9 months.


----------



## NoRi2014

Hello ladies! 

Pinkee-I am hoping this is not a chemical for you!! fx

afm..so I have had this weird feeling in my lower abdomen all day. almost like a pinching feeling but not a sharp pain, more on the middle left side, kind of like when you run and get that pain in your side, but not as bad. It has been off and on all day. Now it has switched to, well-you know how you can sometimes feel gas bubbles moving though your stomach?-that's what it feels like, but lower. It's prob just pre AF bloating or something. 

I did cave and buy some cheapies on my way home from work. I really hope this isn't all in my head lol I will be so disappointed if it is.......:dohh:

Hoping everyone is having a good Tuesday.


----------



## Pinkee

Thank you so Much you guys. I really feel better. I'm going try and lay off the testing. I don't know why I didn't think ofbthe same time testing. Duh. I've had two other bfp in a whole 4 years and they both ended before I saw a first appt.

Thank you.


----------



## LouOscar01

Really hope it's a sticky pinkee xx


----------



## Pinkee

Thank you guys for chilling me out. Im done with testing until I get an appt.
 



Attached Files:







20141118_144654_opt.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 24


----------



## orionfox

Pinkie it can be hard when you have already had a chemical before. You become sooo nervious that you will have another. Try to relax and hopefully this will be a nice sticky bean for you to enjoy :) too much stress can also cause issues.


----------



## Querida87

Pinkee - sending you tons of :dust: for a sticky bean!! :hugs: 

:hug:


----------



## Pinkee

NoRi2014 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> 
> Now it has switched to, well-you know how you can somtimes feel gas bubbles moving though your stomach?-that's what it feels like, but lower.


That's exactly What I feel. And when I lay on my tummy I can feel it more. Also I was Going to wee every three hours like clockwork. I'm not one to be consistent w that


----------



## drjo718

Hi ladies, just checking in at 6dpo over here. :wave: I'm not one for symptom spotting, but these past few days are different for me. I've been sleeping strangely, waking up wide awake at 630 am regardless of when I've gone to sleep. I'm a night shift worker so that's very weird for me since I'm normally going to sleep in the mornings. Then around 5pm I'm so tired I have a hard time staying awake. I have very little energy, and I'm craving acidic things, like tomato soup and dill pickles. Had a couple bouts of nausea and lightheadedness and feeling extremely hungry when I wake up. Again, strange, since I don't usually want to eat breakfast. Now today I've had some light cramping on and off, nothing like AF but still there.


----------



## Querida87

drjo - you sound a lot like me! I wasn't gonna ss, but they are so strong and there are so many that I couldn't help it! Are you dealing with any nausea?

I want to ask you all, esp any pg ladies still stalking, has your urine changed in smell? I don't mean smelling stronger, I mean smelling musty? Mine smells odd and it's definitely urine. My bf says my personal odor is gone and my taste is lighter and sweeter, and that my insides are both softer and tighter.. I think I'm going crazy...


----------



## thebrizneez

Hey ladies! Checking in at 10dpo. I plan to test on the 24th after my missed period (hopefully) on Sunday the 23rd. I just can't stand to see another bfn, soooooo if the witch is to show then I'll wait for her. It's been weird this past week and a half for me: 
I've had bloating soooooo bad i looked 3 months preggo accompanied with gas cramps so bad i was crying and bent over in pain for maybe 4 days. This just went away last night at 9dpo. I started getting nipple sensitivity in the right boob only at 8dpo. Still have it but the left is finally starting to catch up today. Very weird for me because i either get sensitivity/tenderness right after O until AF or i don't get any at all. No AF cramps, but a lot of gurgling and tingling and pinching on the right and middle right below belly button. Not sure if that's from all the bloating and gas though. Oh yeah, im infamous for never ever ever ever spotting however i had pinkish Brown cm last night and about 4 drops of light red on my tp tonight. Did i mention very vivid dreams and super hot at night? I mean soooooo hot i gotta kick off comforter and get a huge glass of freezing water just to be able to sleep again. Im always cold so this is new as well... i think im all done with symptoms. Good luck to all of us! Hoping it's our month!


----------



## thebrizneez

Pinkee i hope with a little R&R your little bean will progress with no problems. This is my 2nd month ttc so if i ever had a chemical i didn't know it and i can only imagine how it feels. My fiance and i are getting married Friday so finding out we're pregnant Monday will be an amazing gift! I don't chart or anything to help get pregnant but if AF shows Sunday I'm definitely going to start.


----------



## thebrizneez

Pinkee said:


> NoRi2014 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> 
> 
> Now it has switched to, well-you know how you can somtimes feel gas bubbles moving though your stomach?-that's what it feels like, but lower.
> 
> 
> That's exactly What I feel. And when I lay on my tummy I can feel it more. Also I was Going to wee every three hours like clockwork. I'm not one to be consistent w thatClick to expand...

I have those as well... good signs i hope!


----------



## thebrizneez

I know I'm crazy and keep responding but as i sit here and type my right breast is becoming tender. I felt it tingle on the side and touched it and actually said ow! Sigh... hope my body isn't playing tricks on me.


----------



## Querida87

briz - HI! Yeah I get that too; even when they don't *hurt* exactly, I can't stand for my bf to touch them, or to brush against something, or for them to be pressed on..


----------



## Rockinghorse

Hey ladies. I went back to the docs today. They did another test and it is positive. She has took more blood just to confirm and I should know for sure tomorrow


----------



## Cookie1979

Hey ladies, I'm back!! Ovulated on cd 18 (originally my chart had cross hairs on cd 16 but I knew it was wrong - today it changed to cd 18 which I believe is right - have had a cold so I think it screwed my temps up abit). So 3 dpo today of cycle 17 of trying, lets hope this is the one! Would be a nice early Christmas present.

Congrats on the bfps, hope everyone is well.

My hubby has his SA on December 5th so hoping the results are good for that, and we have our first fertility appointment at the hospital on Feb 3rd. Was really chuffed to get the appointment through as the GP had said that they wouldn't refer me until after my hubbies results but I kicked up a fuss (I'm 35, 36 in May) and it seemed to do the trick.

xxx


----------



## Mrsmac02

Hi, do you mind if I join? 

I'm supposedly 6dpo but goodness knows if I even ovulated, didn't have much in the way of symptoms (no ewcm etc)! 

I plan on testing next Saturday (16dpo) if AF miraculously doesn't show by then! Be good to wait it out with others :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations Rockinghorse. X

So, CD35 for me and BFN. I have given up testing as it's obviously my stupid POCS playing my body up. On the plus side, I have just received my ultrasound appointment for my ovaries and its only 2 weeks away. It means for this last TTC journey I am on my way to some answers. 
I do think AF will be soon as I am crampy and my cervix feels low. 
I know the saying goes you're not out till the witch shows but I know in my heart I am. 

FX'd for some more BFPs this month. I am looking forward to some positive outcomes. Xx


----------



## Rockinghorse

Thank you. I am in shock. That explains why my period never showed haha


----------



## Teeny Weeny

How late was it? Did you ever get a BFP on a home test? But what a lovely shock! X


----------



## crystlmcd

Congrats rockinghorse!


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats Rockinghorse! Nothing like a trip to the doc's office to confirm!


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats pinkee and Rockinghorse! I hope those little beans stick around for you.

As for the question of urine smelling different, I did notice that with my chemical last month. Here is hoping it is a good sign.


----------



## Emski51

Hello Ladies

Firstly Eclaire I am so so sorry to hear about your chemical :hugs: hoping December is a sticky bean month for you.

Congrats to the new ladies who had recently got bfp !!

Though I would let the ladies who were with me back when I was in the tww know the latest well after saying all was well on Sat I started spotting went in for a scan today and all is fine the little bean is a week ahead to instead of 11+2 I am actually 12+2 and a very low risk of down syndrome so all in all a very healthy bean !


----------



## OneMore Time

I will be testing (way too early) on Saturday @ 8 DPO - I am supposed to help my cousin move into her new house and would love to know beforehand whether or not I am growing a human!

After that BFN - I will test @ 10 DPO because it is my birthday...that would be cool, right? 

After that BFN - I will test on Friday as I should just wait to do anyway. It's funny, the torture we put ourselves through. We test, knowing it will not show positive yet but somehow (for me anyway) it helps pass the time. :shrug:

I would love to wait it out with all you ladies!


----------



## annabananas

I'm trying to hold off until Friday, until 9DPO - it won't show any earlier, right?! 

I have 5 HPTs at home, so I'll probably do 1 per day until AF, haha!


----------



## orionfox

Rockinghorse said:


> Hey ladies. I went back to the docs today. They did another test and it is positive. She has took more blood just to confirm and I should know for sure tomorrow

Congrats...i just knew you had to be. It just must have been that your hcg levels just took a long time to get high enough. It happens to a lot of people. Sooo happy for you.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Congrats Pinkee and Rocking horse! :) That is awesome!!

As for me - I tested this morning im on CD27 about 11-12 dpo and it was a negative. Have some cramping, bbs look and feel slightly bigger. 

I keep feeling some wetness down there (sorry TMI) and I ran to the bathroom and it was just dc - white/watery. I am really hoping AF doesn't show....


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Took a test last night, probably too early but I could not resist. I was soooooo cranky!
It was a bfn.

Today I am 9-10 DPO. We will see what happen.

Awesome news for the BFP gals!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loobs

Rocking - congratulations! What a roller coaster its been for you. Hope it's a sticky bean! 

Emski - glad everything is looking good! 

I'm so bad at remembering everything to reply! 

AFM, 9dpo. Someone please stop me from testing tomorrow! My symptom spotting has gone into overdrive. Boobs still tender, still lots of creamy cm. Having bouts of nausea, which I'm putting down to the fact I have tonsillitis and am taking pencillin. I'm a nurse and can usual handle all the bad smells and sights. For 2 days I've been very easily "turned". Funny that a few of you mentioned funny smelling wee, I noticed the same the other day but put it down to not drinking enough. I was told today at work that I "have that look about me." No idea what that means - they wouldn't elaborate! X


----------



## DanielleTTC

Hey I'm testing on the 30th good luck girls x


----------



## Querida87

Rocking - CONGRADULATIONS!!

Cookie - welcome back! GL

Mrsmac - welcome to the party! lol. FX this is your cycle

Teeny - sorry about that hun. :hugs:

Eclaire - thanks! Mine is very musty and I've heard it's a sign.

Emski - glad to hear that hun! :hug:

O.M.T. - I tested yesterday at 5DPO. This morning tested w SMU and I will be testing every day now until I get a positive. I totally get the addiction. GL and :dust:

nanas - good luck holding out. Some women get their :bfp: at 6DPO, though that's not very common. lol

Babygirl - sending you :dust: to help that little bean stick! FX

Boobs - LOVE your username hun! Keep us posted and GL!!

Loobs - we sound like symptom buddies! Does penicillin usually make you nauseous? And as to dehydrated pee smelling, that always smells strong to me, but not musty. People say I look h&h and that I'm glowing. Here's hoping this is a sign for us both!!

Danielle - THANKS! GL to you too!!

AFM Aside from the usual symptoms I added dizziness and metal mouth and musty-smelling pee and decreased appetite and an apparent *glow* in the last couple days. I am currently 6DPO, had weird low temps all day yesterday that jumped up today as well as some brown spotting. Took a test again this morning but it was SMU and I was in a hurry to leave, so I didn't Check it really well or take a pic. Gonna maybe test again if I can get at least a three hour hold. Otherwise not until tomorrow FMU. I feel really good about this cycle. My bf told me he's SURE I'm already preggers; we're just waiting for undeniable proof (aka a :bfp:)


----------



## Loobs

Hope so Querida! How awesome would that be?! My DH is saying the same kinda things and I feel like if I'm not pregnant then my body is playing serious tricks on me. Maybe will POAS tomorrow haha. I don't remember being nauseous with penicillin before but it's been a long time since I took it! Hope it's a good thing! X


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thanks Querida!

Oh and I forgot to mention that I used a dollar store pregnancy test.. So who knows if that is accurate enough? AF is due on the 22nd.. so we shall see... I am truly praying that I am pregnant... It has to happen!


----------



## LouOscar01

Rockinghorse!! That's mad!! Congratulations you lucky thing!! xx

AFM still no sign of ovulation so must be another crazy cycle...oh well I'm continuing to SMEP.


----------



## Girly123

Hey girls mind if I am late to join in? I am currently 7dpo today and hope to wait until 14dpo before I test but I see myself giving in at the weekend when I haven't got work to keep me busy so may test at 10 or 11dpo. 

My temps are the highest ever and this is the first month I have actually ovulated in years and years so I am excited but so nervous x


----------



## NoRi2014

Hi Ladies! Congrats Rocking horse :)

Querida-Sounds like you have some promising symptoms-that's very exciting :)

Loobs-looks like we are both 9dpo today...here's hoping we both get out bfp's this month. 

afm...I am really trying to wait until tomorrow morning (I really wanted to wait longer) but I may give in tonight with a 3 hr hold. Still having a very full feeling and bubbly in lower abdomen...boobs not quite as sore as previous few days..which normally b4 af they are pretty sore. Really hoping I am not imagining these symptoms..I keep telling myself we hardly even had:sex: this month, so I probably am not pregnant. I just don't want to be let down I guess, but I really wasn't counting on this cycle, so maybe it will be a happy little surprise:happydance: and if its a bfn it will be expected. I know it's still early, so I will prob get a bfn based on that alone.


----------



## Loobs

Yay for a testing buddy! I'm gonna test in the morning I think :) x


----------



## NoRi2014

Oh and I forgot I had a nose bleed this morning and yesterday morning.....could be from the cold dry weather I suppose.


----------



## Querida87

NoRi - FX you get your :bfp: And remember, lots of lucky women get pregnant after only 1 time :sex: and :spermy: can live up to around 5 days. Don't give up just yet!

Loobs - what time are you testing? I'll be testing at 7am, but I probably won't upload a pic until around 9 at the earliest.

Girly - welcome aboard hun! make sure to upload a pick so we can all squint with you! GL


----------



## Babygirl3289

Anyone have a BFP with my symptoms? 

White/watery CM, sore boobs, slightly larger boobs, intermittent cramping?


----------



## Leti

Congrats Rocking horse

Babygirl3289 your symptoms sound promising. Have you had them before?

AFM patiently waiting for Sunday to test. See if I can wait that long. I have no new symptoms and think I'm getting sick :(


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Babygirl3289 said:


> Anyone have a BFP with my symptoms?
> 
> White/watery CM, sore boobs, slightly larger boobs, intermittent cramping?

I have the same thing right now.


----------



## Querida87

Emilie - FX!!

Leti - a lot of ladies feel like they're getting sick instead of feeling pregnangt the cycle they get their :bfp:

AFM took another test after a three hour hold, but had a lot to drink and didn't expect a bfp. Testing when I wake up in seven hours. Come on high temp and :bfp:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Leti said:


> Congrats Rocking horse
> 
> Babygirl3289 your symptoms sound promising. Have you had them before?
> 
> AFM patiently waiting for Sunday to test. See if I can wait that long. I have no new symptoms and think I'm getting sick :(

I had sore boobs before but they were way worse than this, also last month my cramping was constant and now it's intermittent. My boobs never looked or felt swollen as they are now or at
Least I feel they are , and I'm usually dry (no CM) before AF shows up


----------



## Teeny Weeny

CD36 and the :witch: has arrived. Xx


----------



## Mrsmac02

Hate that witch!! Good luck for next cycle teeny weeny x


----------



## thebrizneez

Good luck next cycle teeny... i dont think this is my month either. All my bloating is gone. Now just one really sore right nipple, some really mild twinges (not really cramps but definitely noticeable) and super snappy and short tempered. All AF symptoms really....


----------



## Babylove100

Well bfn for me today :-( just quietly waiting for af to show up now.


----------



## thebrizneez

When is AF due Babylove? I really want to break down and do just one test tomorrow just to see if it's a bfn and i can stop stressing myself trying to spot every single symptom, and just patiently wait to see if she shows Sunday.


----------



## Babylove100

Af due today! I know it's so hard, you wanna know but at the same time don't wanna see a bfn!


----------



## Cookie1979

Hi Girly123 - Good luck!

Nori - did you test? FX for you!

Leti - good luck for Sunday x

Querida - Congrats on your bfp.

Teeny - Sorry the witch got you x

Babylove - hope af doesn't show today. x

AFM - I'm only 4 dpo so not much going on, but one thing I have noticed is that for a fair few cycles I've had sore boobs within a couple of days of ovulating, but my boobs aren't sore in the slightest...I'm hoping that the fact that its different might mean something. I'm sure it won't, too early but you girls know what its like, you cling to whatever hope you can find.

Good luck to anyone testing today 

xx


----------



## juscause

Good morning ladies! I haven't been very active this month but I've been keeping up with everyone. We have an appointment with a fertility specialist today so I woke up early and tested. Could it be? Am I seeing things?


https://i60.tinypic.com/10wsak7.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Babylove100

Juscause - that is def a bfp!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Babylove100

I forgot to post a pic of my bfn....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Cookie1979

Juscause - That is definitely a bfp!!! Congratulations!!!!

Babylove - sorry about your bfn. 

I've decided not to test before my af is due, I've driven myself crazy most months with my testing so I've decided not to put myself through it this time. If it doesn't arrive on December 1st, I'll test on December 2nd. I've got plenty going on before then so hopefully focusing on other stuff and keeping busy will stop me heading to the shop to buy tests. xx


----------



## EmilieBrianne

So I have a Tmi question about a few symptoms. Some during and after bd. Some that are all the time.


----------



## thebrizneez

Babylove i don't wanna jinx but i swear i see a very light line. But don't hold me to that. 

Juscause... beautiful, just beautiful! Many congrats.


----------



## crystlmcd

Congrats juscause!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats juscasue! That is undeniably a BFP. 

Babylove, don't give up hope until the witch comes!

Fx for everyone!


----------



## Leti

Babygirl3289 said:


> Leti said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Rocking horse
> 
> Babygirl3289 your symptoms sound promising. Have you had them before?
> 
> AFM patiently waiting for Sunday to test. See if I can wait that long. I have no new symptoms and think I'm getting sick :(
> 
> I had sore boobs before but they were way worse than this, also last month my cramping was constant and now it's intermittent. My boobs never looked or felt swollen as they are now or at
> Least I feel they are , and I'm usually dry (no CM) before AF shows upClick to expand...

Well in my book, any new symptom is a good sign. So Fxd.


----------



## Leti

Juscause - That is definitely a bfp!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Querida87

Juscause - congrats on your :bfp:

Cookie - I haven't gotten a definite :bfp: I'm only hoping and thinking I see squinter lines. Here's today's test 7dpo w FMU
 



Attached Files:







untitled (2) (500x375).jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 12









untitled (500x375).jpg
File size: 54.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Leti

Does dreaming about winning money means anything? At this point I will believe in anything!


----------



## Leti

Querida87 I can't see anything sorry :(. Maybe is the angle the picture was taken.:shrug:


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats juscause! How exciting.

Querida I don't see anything but 7dpo is so early.

Afm, tested this morning and very negative, so at least the hgc has cleared out of my system. As soon as the bleeding stops I think we will start eod. Good luck to those testing today. Can't wait to see more bfp!


----------



## Cookie1979

Querida87 said:


> Juscause - congrats on your :bfp:
> 
> Cookie - I haven't gotten a definite :bfp: I'm only hoping and thinking I see squinter lines. Here's today's test 7dpo w FMU

Ooooh sorry, I was jumping the gun. I thought I could see a line but I get terrible line eye so probably not a good idea listen to me. FX for you. xx


----------



## caringo

Bing, can you put me down as testing on the 27th? I may only be 9dpo, but I'd love to be able to tell family on Thanksgiving :)


----------



## Bing28

Hi everyone. Sorry I've not been around for a while. I've been really busy at work. I've not been able to catch up properly yet but I just wanted to say:

Congrats Pinkee, Rockinghorse & Juscsuse! Wishing you all a happy & healthy 9 months! 

Eclaire - I'm so sorry about your chemical. :hugs: 

Sorry to all those that AF got. :hugs: 

And welcome all the new ladies :hi: I'll get you all added to the front page as soon as I can. 

Afm - not much going on at the moment. I'm on CD8 and just waiting for ovulation in around a weeks time. I had some random bright red bleeding today but it's probably just stress.


----------



## NoRi2014

congrats juscause :)

So, I caved and tested last night after 4 hour hold. it was an obvious bfn...but it was only 9dpo. with my bfp earlier this year i had a faint line in the afternoon at 10dpo. I am not feeling much like af or pg...so who knows what's going on. I may test in the morning....

Loobs-any news on your end?


----------



## Babygirl3289

I tested this morning!!! and got a :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







photo (4).jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Leti

Congrats Babygirl3289!!!! how many dpo are you? That line is really dark :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Leti said:


> Congrats Babygirl3289!!!! how many dpo are you? That line is really dark :)


Thank you! I was due for AF today so I am at 12-13dpo :) Words cant explain how happy I am. When I first was looking at it it was a faint line and I was like no my eyes are playing tricks on me. Then it got darker and I just could not believe it!! I am praying things go well and it sticks! :)


----------



## Mrsmac02

Congratulations babygirl!! X


----------



## Babygirl3289

Mrsmac02 said:


> Congratulations babygirl!! X

Thank you Mrsmac! :dance:


----------



## LouOscar01

SO many BFPs this month!! 

Pregnancy annoucement at work today...was feeling relieved yesterday as the pregnant lady went on maternity leave...and then bam another 6 months of seeing a pregnant person everyday. GAH.


----------



## thebrizneez

Congrats Babygirl!


----------



## Babygirl3289

thebrizneez said:


> Congrats Babygirl!

Thank you!:)

For all of you who are trying, keep trying and stay positive. We have been trying for 25 months and it finally happened. So it will happen just be positive. I was almost certain I would never get pregnant again and I started to lose hope. So good luck to you all who are still trying :) Your day will come!

FX'd that this is real and this pregnancy sticks!


----------



## Bing28

Congrats Babygirl! You have given me hope! Wishing you a H&H 9 months! Xx


----------



## Babygirl3289

Bing28 said:


> Congrats Babygirl! You have given me hope! Wishing you a H&H 9 months! Xx

Thank you Bing!

I am glad, I know it feels like it wont ever happen cuz I swear I felt that way.. So I hope it sticks and things go smooth :) And FX'd for you! Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## juscause

Congrats babgirl! And thanks for all the good wishes my way. Please pray that this is a sticky one! It took us 15 cycles to see a BFP and I was also starting to get frustrated. I don't know if it's related, but I started acupuncture 8 weeks ago and she said she'd have me pregnant before the new year, and here it is!


----------



## Loobs

Congrats babygirl! 

AFM, tested this morning with a FRER 10dpo. As I was squinting at it I realised I could see a line - but it's grey and just a shadow I think. I have read that FRERs are bad for it. However, I also read (in my mad googling session!) that a line within the time frame is postive no matter what. I broke out a CB digi just incase - definite NOT pregnant. 

Maybe just too early girls, right? :huh: 

Also, temp away down near the cover line today. So confused! This is by far the longest part of the TWW!! X


----------



## Querida87

Babygirl - CONGRATS!!! How about throwing some of that lucky :dust: my way?

Loobs - FX for you!

AFM my morning dose of anti-nausea meds didn't cut it today and the heartburn is worse too. Had random bowel change last night (sorry tmi) Here's what's REALLY weird. Since about 2dpo, no matter what consistency or color my bm is, or what I do or don't eat, lately the smell my super-sniffer detects reminds me of a the diaper of a milk-only baby. WTH?? THAT's never happened before.


----------



## orionfox

Loobs said:


> Congrats babygirl!
> 
> AFM, tested this morning with a FRER 10dpo. As I was squinting at it I realised I could see a line - but it's grey and just a shadow I think. I have read that FRERs are bad for it. However, I also read (in my mad googling session!) that a line within the time frame is postive no matter what. I broke out a CB digi just incase - definite NOT pregnant.
> 
> Maybe just too early girls, right? :huh:
> 
> Also, temp away down near the cover line today. So confused! This is by far the longest part of the TWW!! X

I know that digis will NOT pick up very faint positives so its not worth the money to buy one until you have a darker line. Only the line tests will pick them up. Hopefully it wasnt just a shadow for you :)


----------



## Loobs

Thanks girls! 

Orionfox - I didn't remember that CB digis aren't as sensitive until after I dipped it. :dohh: x


----------



## Bing28

rw7y, thebrizneez, mrsmac02, OneMore Time, annabananas, boobsmcgee, DanielleTTC, Girly123, caringo - welcome to you all :wave: I hope this is the month you all get your BFP's. I have you all added. 

Let me know if I have forgotten to add anyone. 

Michellebelle - I have changed your testing dates

Cookie - good to hear from you. what testing date do you want me to put you down for? 

Xx


----------



## Querida87

Does anyone know of anyone who had a temp spike 1dpo followed by various dips and temps staying about the normal range who was preggers that cycle??


----------



## Bing28

Babygirl3289 said:


> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Babygirl! You have given me hope! Wishing you a H&H 9 months! Xx
> 
> Thank you Bing!
> 
> I am glad, I know it feels like it wont ever happen cuz I swear I felt that way.. So I hope it sticks and things go smooth :) And FX'd for you! Where are you in your cycle?Click to expand...

Thanks Babygirl! 

AF got me last week so I'm CD8 today. Need to start BDing eod as I should ovulate in about a week. 

Xx


----------



## Bing28

juscause said:


> Congrats babgirl! And thanks for all the good wishes my way. Please pray that this is a sticky one! It took us 15 cycles to see a BFP and I was also starting to get frustrated. I don't know if it's related, but I started acupuncture 8 weeks ago and she said she'd have me pregnant before the new year, and here it is!

Yah! You give me hope too! :happydance:

I want your acupuncturist! :haha:


----------



## crystlmcd

Congrats babygirl!

AFM - I'm 6DPO. I normally have sore boobs from 1-2DPO until AF shows. They've been incredibly sore the past few days and were sore this morning. Now, almost all of the soreness is gone, even if I poke them. I also have tons of creamy CM. I am now excited to test but skeptical at the same time. We'll see what next week brings.


----------



## Babygirl3289

crystlmcd said:


> Congrats babygirl!
> 
> AFM - I'm 6DPO. I normally have sore boobs from 1-2DPO until AF shows. They've been incredibly sore the past few days and were sore this morning. Now, almost all of the soreness is gone, even if I poke them. I also have tons of creamy CM. I am now excited to test but skeptical at the same time. We'll see what next week brings.

Thanks Crystlmcd! Good luck to you! Those symptoms sound promising!

Bing- FX'd that your BDing will work! Make sure you do it several days before you think that you ovulate! I bought a clear blue digital OPK and I BD'd that whole week plus before the fertile times.

:dust:


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies, well just started spotting so I'm out!! Good luck to those still in the tww!x


----------



## Babygirl3289

OK sorry I had to double check to make sure and this is my 2nd test different brand :) :) :)
 



Attached Files:







photo (5).jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## orionfox

Hope everyone is having a good week so far. Today is my friday as im taking tomorrow off work as in the evening i head out of town for the weekend without dh. I wont have a ton of relax tim as its a conference im going to, but it will be nice for dh and I to have a break. Sooo glad its before my fertile time lol. It feels nice not to have to worry about opks etc. Congrats on all the new bfps. Keeping my fx that i can give dh and our families a nice surprise xmas gift. Going to pick up some red raspberry tea (not a tea drinker so we will see if i like it) and some pomegranite juice to make sure my lining is thick enough. Also going to get some fertility friendly foods for dh just to be sure for him also.


----------



## Pinkee

Hi!
Congrats juscause, babygirl!
Ahhh I'm so happy for you! 

Loobs- my 8dpo test was grey too. It was 10dpo at night when it was pink and convincing enough!

Orion- have fun! Enjoy the r & r.

Hi everyone new! FX for testers this week.

Afm- doc appt tomorrow could not be more nervous. The only bfps I've gotten have gone south by now so just trying to keep my mind off of wandering until then


----------



## drjo718

Congrats on the BFPs!!


----------



## thebrizneez

I caved at 12dpo cd25 and tested in the middle of the afternoon with diluted urine. BFN... not suprised though. Broke my rule lol. Now i have no problem waiting till i miss my period haha.


----------



## thebrizneez

We've gotten so many BFP! I just want to do a general woohoo to everyone that snagged their's!


----------



## Querida87

I just had a VERY interesting bedtime snack and I think I want more. I had a big sour dill pickle and a candy cane and washed it down with a whole water bottle.

Yeah.. If I'm NOT preggers, there is something SERIOUSLY wrong with my stomach. :rofl:


----------



## thebrizneez

Hahaha Querida


----------



## Cookie1979

Sounds interesting querida! Lol

Brizneez - good luck with staying strong, it's not easy.

Afm - today's temp moved my ovulation day, that's the 3rd time it's moved, now says I o'd CD 20, was previously CD 18 and before that CD 16, although I knew CD 16 was wrong. Today's temp wasn't that accurate due to getting up in the night, so don't know if that would have impacted it. Guess I'll just have to wait and see if and when my af arrives. X


----------



## Loobs

Think I might be out ladies! My temp is down by the cover line for the 2nd day in a row today and I've had a little spotting when I wipe (sorry TMI) 

Slightly concerned as I am only 11dpo which is much shorter than I usually have. Maybe my illness and antibiotics had an impact after all. X


----------



## Leti

Loobs, defenetly your illness and antibiotics could affect your temps.
As per the spotting if its only this month I would not worry about it, If it continues I would have the dr check your progesterone levels.

AFM, tested this morning and got a BFN.I not feeling any symptoms beside mildly sore boobs, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## thebrizneez

I'm out ladies! AF showed two days early for the first time since i was like 15. Craziness. It's like the moment i decided to TTC my cycle is changing in every way! On to the December I'll go, but i want to stick around and see how you ladies are doing as well!


----------



## Leti

Sorry about AF thebrizneez. Fxd you get a December BFP!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I'm sorry about the BFN Leti... give it another day!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Stupid :witch: Brizneez... just when you hope not to see her at all, she shows up early! Hopefully December will be better for you.


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats to all the new bfps! So exciting. I hope they are sticky ones.

Sorry to those that the witch got. We still have the chance for a Christmas not, so let's stay positive.


----------



## thebrizneez

Yeah. I'm excited though because it's my first time charting (starting this new cycle) and I'm really anxious to learn more about my body and cycles.


----------



## Babygirl3289

If I tested positive on the clear blue digitAl is that a pretty good sign ?


----------



## Pinkee

Babygirl3289 said:


> If I tested positive on the clear blue digitAl is that a pretty good sign ?

Yes!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Yay!:) and I tested the day AF was supposed to be due so I hope it's a good one


----------



## Bing28

Loobs - sorry your temp dropped! Let's hope the spotting stops and that temp spikes again! 

BrizNees - Sorry AF got you. GL for December. 

FX'd all those :bfn: turn into :bfp: soon! 

Afm - nothing to report my end. I started the CB clinical trial I told you about so I've been busy collecting my FMU each day for them. In return I got sent 20 dual hormone OPKs and 3 hpt's free charge charge to use! So thats saved me about £60 this cycle :happydance:

Pinkee - I just noticed you got your :BFP: after 4 years of TTC! Wow! You must be over the moon!


----------



## Bing28

Welcome carribeabbaby :wave: do you have a testing date you want me to add on the front page?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Bing28 said:


> Welcome carribeabbaby :wave: do you have a testing date you want me to add on the front page?

Thanks Bing :flower: I am testing December 4th.. so just out of the November testing dates.. I just wanted to stick my nose into this thread to give me some inspiration :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Opps I just unsubscribed on accident how do i re subscribe ?


----------



## Leti

you just did, by writing a post.


----------



## Bing28

Leti - I love your quote at the bottom if your signature! :)


----------



## Leti

Thank you, I really love it to, that is basically the story of my life, and its soo true, you really appreciate things(or people) when they are hard to achieve or get!

I stole the quote from a lady on another thread.


----------



## Loobs

Just to confuse things even more - spotting has stopped x


----------



## Babygirl3289

Leti said:


> you just did, by writing a post.


Oh hah thank you ! :)


----------



## NoRi2014

Hello ladies...congrats baby girl! very excited for you.

sorry loobs, hopefully Dec is your cycle!!

afm..11dpo-I tested again this morn with fmu and bfn-no surprise I guess. The sore bbs went away for a day or so and now are back, but that is normal af to have soreness off and on from ovulation. very wet feeling the last few days (weird)...I am very irritable, but that could just be af. I guess I am counting myself out based on the 2 bfn and lack of other symptoms....so much for waiting until af was late to test lol 

I am already planning out our bd calendar for Dec. :thumbup:we are taking a weekend away in a few weeks. It should be right around peak fertile time, so I am hoping for af to show by sunday. (a bfp would be better, but trying to be realistic)

I am feeling discouraged, but trying to stay positive-Christmas is my very favorite time of year, so a BFP for a present would be AMAZING:happydance:


----------



## LaurenH2B

Hey ladies, Sorry I've been away from this forum, but I put myself down to test on the 25th I think?

Just thought I'd drop by to let you know I got my :bfp: today! 10dpo, smu

xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4338[1].jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Querida87

Wow things are crazy for us all huh? Had a definite faint blue line on a leftover test this morning at what I thought was 8dpo but still squinting at possible lines on the IC pink line. Both came up during time limit and blue line stayed the same, pink dried negative. I was told by someone more experienced with charting that my bbt says I'm probably only 1-2dpo. IDK; here's today's everything.
 



Attached Files:







untitled (281x500).jpg
File size: 109.4 KB
Views: 10









untitled (2) (500x375).jpg
File size: 69.7 KB
Views: 13









untitled (3) (500x375).jpg
File size: 77.9 KB
Views: 12









untitled (4) (500x375).jpg
File size: 72.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Girly123

Massive temp drop for me this morning so hope it goes up tomorrow. If it does then plan on testing on Sunday at 11dpo and if it doesn't I will assume I am out xx


----------



## crystlmcd

Congrats Lauren!


----------



## Babygirl3289

LaurenH2B said:


> Hey ladies, Sorry I've been away from this forum, but I put myself down to test on the 25th I think?
> 
> Just thought I'd drop by to let you know I got my :bfp: today! 10dpo, smu
> 
> xx

Congrats Lauren! :) It's an awesome feeling! :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats Lauren!

AFM, excited to finally be in the TWW. This cycle has been ridiculously long.


----------



## Bing28

Congrats Lauren! Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months. 

Quer - sorry but I don't see anything on the tests. FX'd for you.


----------



## Babygirl3289

So my first prenatal appointment isn't until December 18th, in which they are going to do blood work. Should I wait for that appointment to have my HCG levels checked or should I ask to have those checked prior? They also said my Ultra sound wont be done that appointment it will be done a week after? :(


----------



## Pinkee

@baby I had mine drawn today, it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## KylasBaby

Haven't been on here much, but thought I would update you all that I got my BFP today at 9dpo! Very cautious with this one as my last pregnancy was a MMC. Hoping to get blood tests around 6 weeks and maybe an ultrasound then if not than 8 weeks :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Pinkee said:


> @baby I had mine drawn today, it doesn't hurt to ask.

Ok, I will ask on Monday :) Thank Pinkee


----------



## thebrizneez

Woohoo so many BFPs! You ladies are giving me so much hope for next month! I cannot wait for those two beautiful lines...


----------



## juscause

Congrats Lauren!

Baby, I had my blood work done today, I would go ahead and ask just for peace of mind.


----------



## juscause

Oh and congrats Kyles! Hope your bean is sticky!


----------



## Rockinghorse

Hey everyone how are you all? I had to go back to the doctors yesterday been given a prescription of folic acid. I am just getting used to the idea that I am pregnant haha. Hello everyone who has joined and good luck to everyone


----------



## Loobs

I'm out. 

Have we got a December thread yet? X


----------



## drjo718

Lots of BFPs! :) im 10dpo, just waiting...


----------



## Bing28

Congrats Kylasbaby! Wishing you a sticky bean! 

Sorry AF got you Loobs, I hope December is your month. 

Unfortunately I don't have time in December to do a thread but I think Emilie set one up a while ago. I'm going to give the boards a break in December so I probably won't be joining.


----------



## Rockinghorse

Hey ladies I were just wondering I am craving curry flavoured pot noodles? I am being very careful and watching what I eat because I don't want anything to harm my baby. I hardly ever have pot noodles, do you think it will be ok to eat some today?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Girly123 said:


> Massive temp drop for me this morning so hope it goes up tomorrow. If it does then plan on testing on Sunday at 11dpo and if it doesn't I will assume I am out xx

Looks like your temp spiked back up today! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Girly123

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Girly123 said:
> 
> 
> Massive temp drop for me this morning so hope it goes up tomorrow. If it does then plan on testing on Sunday at 11dpo and if it doesn't I will assume I am out xx
> 
> Looks like your temp spiked back up today! Fingers crossed!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun.

I am hoping if temp up tomorrow morning I will use FRER to test FMU. I would so love to see two lines. Never been pregnant or got a positive test before and I can only imagine the excitement and happiness x


----------



## LouOscar01

Congrats BFPs!!


----------



## Loobs

Thanks Bing. 

I pull have taken the thread too if I wasn't so busy! We move house in a week so it's all go! I'm off to have a look for the December one. Hope those who missed out this month find a BFP under the Christmas tree x


----------



## Rockinghorse

Teeny Weeny said:


> How late was it? Did you ever get a BFP on a home test? But what a lovely shock! X

Sorry I have just seen this. I had the test done at the doctors. I was also two weeks late for my period. A week before though on the Tuesday it came back negative and then this week the test came back positive. I was in shock but I didn't want to believe it at first. Then the blood results came back and it said I was definitely pregnant


----------



## crystlmcd

Somehow got unsubscribed from this thread. Hope everyone's having a good weekend so far.


----------



## LaurenH2B

Thanks all for the congrats :D

I'm excited but very cautious, finding out at 3w3d is scary!
Lotsssss of cramping but apparently it's the uterus contracting and stretching! 
Just need to actually miss af, and going to do another hpt tomorrow to make sure lines are getting darker, then gonna call to make an appt monday :D 

good luck to those still in and hoping next month is your month to those who are out xxx


----------



## Leti

This is one lucky thread. Congrats to all the BFP!!!!!!!
AFM 11DPO and got my second BFN.


----------



## mumanddad

My date for testing will be the 26th I think. I'm not holding out any hope though :(

congratulations to all that got there bfp, and sorry for those who af hit x


----------



## Querida87

If I was right, I'm 9-10dpo. But my temp dipped so I didn't bother to test this morning. Some have suggested I'm only 2-3dpo and I've had weird uterus & cervix twinges thrice since then. Others say I haven't O'd at all. IDK but I feel a lot less confident. If my temp goes back up and stays there, I'll test again. If not, I'll just keep charting and taking my supplements and wait for O/af so I can continue with more confidence. :( 

Kyles - congrats on your :bfp:

Loobs - sorry to hear that. GL next month. Definitely check Emlie's thread. Hopefuly she reposts the link sometime soon.

Bing - Thank you for doing this for us. You have helped so many women. I sure hope you get your BFP soon. :hugs:


----------



## Loobs

Thanks hun. I've found the December thread so I'm there! 

Definitely a massive thanks to Bing for running this months thread. I hope you come back with some awesome news after your break. Will miss seeing ya around! 

X


----------



## Babygirl3289

LaurenH2B said:


> Thanks all for the congrats :D
> 
> I'm excited but very cautious, finding out at 3w3d is scary!
> Lotsssss of cramping but apparently it's the uterus contracting and stretching!
> Just need to actually miss af, and going to do another hpt tomorrow to make sure lines are getting darker, then gonna call to make an appt monday :D
> 
> good luck to those still in and hoping next month is your month to those who are out xxx

Lauren- oh good I thought I was the only one with cramping I'm 4 weeks .


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Querida87 said:


> If I was right, I'm 9-10dpo. But my temp dipped so I didn't bother to test this morning. Some have suggested I'm only 2-3dpo and I've had weird uterus & cervix twinges thrice since then. Others say I haven't O'd at all. IDK but I feel a lot less confident. If my temp goes back up and stays there, I'll test again. If not, I'll just keep charting and taking my supplements and wait for O/af so I can continue with more confidence. :(
> 
> Kyles - congrats on your :bfp:
> 
> Loobs - sorry to hear that. GL next month. Definitely check Emlie's thread. Hopefuly she reposts the link sometime soon.
> 
> Bing - Thank you for doing this for us. You have helped so many women. I sure hope you get your BFP soon. :hugs:

Here is the link again...
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...testers-anyone-else-hoping-bfp-christmas.html


----------



## Girly123

BFN for me, really gutted

https://i.imgur.com/6oO9HPW.jpg


----------



## Rockinghorse

Girly123 said:


> BFN for me, really gutted
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/6oO9HPW.jpg

Really sorry to hear about your BFN. Don't give up hope just yet. My BFP didn't show until I was two weeks late. I had a test done a week after AF was due and it was negative. The following week it came positive.


----------



## Leti

Sorry Girly.


----------



## NoRi2014

Congrats to the BFP's!!!:happydance:

I am off to the December thread.


----------



## Querida87

Possibly either 10dpo or3-4dpo depending on how you read my temps. Anyone wanna comment today? My nausea is completely controllable now and without the competition, other symptoms are manifesting more strongly. My unusual depression has been replaced with my even more unusual confidence so Idk what that's all about. Waiting is hard, but I feel good about all this.


----------



## Leti

Hi Querida, the link to your chart iss not working. You can try another format on ff.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hi Ladies! I hope you had a great weekend!

Welcome to the new ladies!

Congratulations Rocking, Pinkee, Juscause, Babygirl, Lauren, & Kylas! I hope you have a healthy 9 months! :happydance:

Pinkee & Babygirl~You have given me new hope!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Loobs~I hope you are feeling better after tonsillitis. Sorry the witch got you. 

Eclaire~How are you doing after the chemical?

Turtle~How are you doing? I have not heard from you in awhile.

Leti~In my experience, dreaming about money coming my way means that I was about to come into a large amount of it. I hope the same for you and that its followed by double lines.:thumbup:

Bing~I hope work isnt getting too busy. Did you get your test rescheduled? Thank you for managing the board this month. Sorry to hear that you will not be around in December. I hope you come back with great news to share.

Orion~I hope you had a nice weekend out of town.

AFM, the break has been wonderful for my body and sanity, but I am ready to get back on the horse. AF is due next week, so we will go back to the RE. It was a nice weekend. I took Friday as vacation and relaxed. Hubby and I also went on a double date with another couple that he works with. 

Good Luck to all of ladies still working to catch the eggie this month! Baby dust to all. :dust:


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats to all the new bfps. 

Yoga I am glad to hear you had a good break and are ready to move forward. It is always good to have something to look forward to. I hope you get a good plan of action with your re.

Afm, not much to report. I am still trying to process the whole chemical. I want to be excited to try again, but I honestly don't know if I am ready to risk another one. But I fear waiting will only decrease my chances of a sticky bean. So I will continue to put an effort in to make this happen.


----------



## orionfox

My weekend away went great...hubby cant wait until this next weekend hehe ;) Oh and I found the red raspberry leaf tea in a ice tea form, so im happy about that as im not a tea drinker. Still doesnt taste great, but its tollerable. I also got some blueberry pomegranite juice. Trying to do things that will help us out to concieve, but not create stress while we are ntnp. Maybe just maybe we will have a bfp under the tree for xmas ;)


----------



## Bing28

Babygirl - did you get bloodwork done in the end? 

Rockinghorse - I don't think the odd treat will do baby any harm. If I were you i'd take an 80:20 approach. :thumbup:

Girly - I've never been pregnant before either so I'd love to see too lines as well! Sorry for your bfn. FX'd it's just too early. I see your temp is still up which is good! FX'd for you this month. :hugs:

Loobs - GL in December. And I hope you get your BFP just in time for Christmas. Thanks for the kind words. I'll make sure I pop in if I have any news! 

Quer - is your BD timing still good if you did ovulate later than you thought? 

Yoga - good to hear from you. I'm glad you have had a nice break from TTC. Maybe a break is all you needed, so FX'd that AF doesn't actually show next week. How was the double date? I've never been on one but can imagine its a little weird with work colleagues? Thanks for asking about me. Work has been a little busy but it's now getting a bit quieter which is nice running up to the festive season. I have to ring up the hospital on the first day of my next cycle to book in for my HSG. AF should be due around 12 Dec, so hopefully I'll be able to get it done before Christmas ready for when I ovulate around Christmas Day! It may have to a sock in the mouth for me over the festive period if we hope to catch that eggy as we have my grandparents, mum and partner staying at ours! :haha: :rofl:

Eclaire - I've heard people say you can be more fertile after a mc/cp so FX'd for you next cycle. :hugs: 

Afm - I'm not very optimistic for this cycle. Everything seems to be going wrong. Firstly my HSG was cancelled, then my acupuncturist cancelled on me and I've also been suffering from a few migraine over the past week which have prevented BDing! We managed to BD last night for the first time this cycle but hubby is out Tuesday evening which is when I may get my positive OPK. So everything just seems to be going against us this month so I don't think I'll get my Christmas BFP. 

I hope everyone else is doing well?


----------



## annabananas

I got a faint :bfp: on Saturday (10DPO) (photo attached) The line is a little darker this morning, but don't have a photo on my computer. 

I'm still in shock and not quite believing it :wacko: Alternating from excited to freaking the hell out!
 



Attached Files:







2014-11-23 09.14.48.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Oooh I can see that faint line AnnaBananas!! Congratulations :D


----------



## OneMore Time

It is great to see all the BFP's...a lot of little blessings on the way. 
Every night I pray that all these BFN's will turn into BFP's - you all deserve to have what you want so bad. 

I tested on Saturday and it was BFN as expected. 

Then today...10 DPO...on my 35th birthday...I am feeling blessed and terrified.
 



Attached Files:







10dpo.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## annabananas

I see it!! Also feeling terrified! I am 12DPO today, so looks like you are just 2 days behind me :thumbup:

HUGE HAPPY BIRTHDAY :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats AnnaBananas and onemore time!

Over here, 5 dpo. Absolutely no symptoms. Just waiting it out. If temps are high on Saturday, I'll be testing then!


----------



## Leti

Congrats AnnaBananas and onemore time!


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi everyone! Wow, so many BFPs floating around this thread, how exciting! Congrats to all of you, I'm so happy for you guys!!! :) And OneMore, both congrats and happy birthday to you! So great!

So sorry for everyone that is out. :( That stupid :witch:! I have my FX that this next month if your month! :)

Bing, I'm still really sorry that you won't be able to get in for your testing in time for a Christmas BFP. But, that's great that you might be able to in time to conceive around Christmas! :thumbup: FX for you!!! Well actually, I have my FX for you that you get it this cycle and won't even need it, but just in case. :winkwink:

Yoga, hello! I'm so glad to hear that you've been enjoying your time off from trying. Your double date sounds fun! I love going out with other couples, it's so much fun. :) 

AFM, I'm anywhere from 5-11dpo...huge range, I know! I know I O'd at least by last Wednesday at the latest, as I took my temp on Thursday morning just to see and it was 97.9. I know you're not looking for individual temps but rather a trend, but my cover line was always around 97.5 when I was temping so I think it's safe to assume that I had by then. And the day I felt what I think was the O pains was the Thursday before (but would have only been cd10 which is why I questioned it), so I could be as far as 11dpo. I really think that was it though, as I always feel them and that was the only day I felt anything. It would be early, but not impossible. And I hope that was it, as we dtd 3 days before that so there would be at least a slight chance, whereas if it was any later then the stomach flu put us completely out of the running. So, we'll see! Not hopeful this cycle at all, but at least it's not as bad as I was fearing (I think anyways!) :)

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test! I have my FX for you! :)


----------



## Querida87

anna - that's so wonderful hun! Congratulations!! :happydance:

Leti - FF online won't let me in, I got the code off my phone app. But no matter what I try I can't get logged into my stuff online.

Bing - except for a couple days after the hysteroscopy when I was on antibiotics and in pain, we bd every day-every other day. That has been our pattern since we got together and only changes in illness/injury, which neither of us has suffered lately. But I'm swaying for a girl so not knowing has me worried. I even changed my diet to help my womb be more girl sperm friendly and have been forgoing (the other) O just to be safe.


----------



## Leti

Querida87 said:


> anna - that's so wonderful hun! Congratulations!! :happydance:
> 
> Leti - FF online won't let me in, I got the code off my phone app. But no matter what I try I can't get logged into my stuff online.
> 
> Bing - except for a couple days after the hysteroscopy when I was on antibiotics and in pain, we bd every day-every other day. That has been our pattern since we got together and only changes in illness/injury, which neither of us has suffered lately. But I'm swaying for a girl so not knowing has me worried. I even changed my diet to help my womb be more girl sperm friendly and have been forgoing (the other) O just to be safe.

Don worry, your link is working now :)


----------



## Bing28

Anna / oneMore Time - huge congratulations! Wishing you both a happy & healthy 9 months! :happydance:

Quer - your timing sounds great then :thumb up: Evety day wears me out just thinking about it! :rofl:

Turtle - good to hear from you. Sorry you had stomach flu. I hope your feeling better now. Let's hope you ovulated earlier in that range and caught that eggy! ;) Have you heard from MnG? How is she getting on? Is her hubby okay after his scan?


----------



## 1Atalanta

Glad to come back and see BFPs! Good vibes for a healthy pregnancy!

Turtle, hubby and I got the stomach flu too! No bd ing for over a week with the flu and then business trips! 

So I finally got af about a week ago, and I am FINALLY going to my miscarriage follow up over 2 months after the fact. My appointment is tomorrow and I'm so scared I'm going to be lectured, or something is wrong and that's why I've been so crampy.... Good thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## 1Atalanta

And don't judge me! I know I should have gone sooner but I just didn't! I kept thinking I was going to be pregnant any minute and then make a less depressing appointment. :(


----------



## Turtle0630

Bing, thanks! I guess time will tell with me, although our timing is still pretty shoddy even if it was earlier in the range...but at least we'd have a little bit of a chance that way! :)

Yes, I have been in contact with her! That's so sweet of you to ask! :) She is doing great...hubby's scan didn't show anything and the issues seem to have gone away now (wahoo!). Her and hubby are actually doing great this cycle and are on a roll, they've even managed to dtd the last 3 days in a row! She's doing the Femara again this cycle but without the trigger shot, and she should be O'ing sometime around today it sounds like, so FX that they caught that eggie! She did say to tell you Bing that she saw a message from you but wasn't sure how long ago it was sent, and that she's sorry she never responded. :)

Quer, I gotta agree with Bing here...just the thought of every day is tiring to me! Haha!


----------



## Turtle0630

Atlanta, good to hear from you! I'm sorry that you and DH got so sick too...it certainly is no fun at all! We were almost 2 weeks with no bd'ing, by the time I fully got over it, he fully got it. Geez. But eh, what can you do? I certainly hope both you and DH are feeling better now!

And no judgement here! I hope you get some really good news at your appointment tomorrow, and good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## Bing28

That's great news about MnG! I have my FX'd for her too! 

Atlanta - GL at your appointment! I hope everything goes smoothly and no judging here either! :hugs:


----------



## Querida87

I have to admit ladies, I don't always want it daily or even every other day. I used to, before the mirena side affects kicked in a few years back. But I keep my unstoppable bf happy as often as possible; it's the least I can do for all he does for me.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Bing28 said:


> Babygirl - did you get bloodwork done in the end?
> 
> Rockinghorse - I don't think the odd treat will do baby any harm. If I were you i'd take an 80:20 approach. :thumbup:
> 
> Girly - I've never been pregnant before either so I'd love to see too lines as well! Sorry for your bfn. FX'd it's just too early. I see your temp is still up which is good! FX'd for you this month. :hugs:
> 
> Loobs - GL in December. And I hope you get your BFP just in time for Christmas. Thanks for the kind words. I'll make sure I pop in if I have any news!
> 
> Quer - is your BD timing still good if you did ovulate later than you thought?
> 
> Yoga - good to hear from you. I'm glad you have had a nice break from TTC. Maybe a break is all you needed, so FX'd that AF doesn't actually show next week. How was the double date? I've never been on one but can imagine its a little weird with work colleagues? Thanks for asking about me. Work has been a little busy but it's now getting a bit quieter which is nice running up to the festive season. I have to ring up the hospital on the first day of my next cycle to book in for my HSG. AF should be due around 12 Dec, so hopefully I'll be able to get it done before Christmas ready for when I ovulate around Christmas Day! It may have to a sock in the mouth for me over the festive period if we hope to catch that eggy as we have my grandparents, mum and partner staying at ours! :haha: :rofl:
> 
> Eclaire - I've heard people say you can be more fertile after a mc/cp so FX'd for you next cycle. :hugs:
> 
> Afm - I'm not very optimistic for this cycle. Everything seems to be going wrong. Firstly my HSG was cancelled, then my acupuncturist cancelled on me and I've also been suffering from a few migraine over the past week which have prevented BDing! We managed to BD last night for the first time this cycle but hubby is out Tuesday evening which is when I may get my positive OPK. So everything just seems to be going against us this month so I don't think I'll get my Christmas BFP.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well?



Bing- I have not gotten any blood work done! I have been really busy with work and haven't been able to call. So I will try to call tomorrow to request blood work :)


----------



## drjo718

Hi everyone, hope you're all well today. I'm hanging out at 12dpo waiting to test.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Can you guys let me know what you think about my test. I have a link.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2259041-do-you-think.html


----------



## Michellebelle

I *think* I see something.. However with the shadow in the photo, it's a little hard to tell fore sure! Test again with a diff one to be sure!! Hope this is it!


----------



## Querida87

Emilie I see that, but I had a blue line equate do that a couple days ago and my more sensitive pink line ic's are still coming back stark white :bfn: Well, my temp did rise a bit today, and my nausea has returned, so I tested. Pink is hpt and blue is opk. What's everyone think?
 



Attached Files:







untitled (2).jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 14









untitled.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Turtle0630

Quer, honestly, I don't think you've O'd yet (or if you have, it was yesterday and your temp rise today was the start of your 3 days of higher temps following O). The reason I say this is that you haven't gotten your crosshairs yet in FF, and almost all of your temps have been 97.2 or lower, with the exception of a few here and there that were higher. But once you O, you should get your crosshairs after having 3 temps in a row that are higher than your coverline (which will get set by FF once it detects that you've O'd). I think your coverline is going to be either 97.2 or 97.3, and you'll know for sure that you O'd once you consecutively have temps above that line.


----------



## 1Atalanta

Hey ladies! I had my appt finally, the dr said everything looks normal, and took some blood to check hormone levels. She said to keep taking my prenatals and hopefully "see you in a few months!" Miscarriages are so strange, she said extra cramping is not unusual and it can take a few months to get back to normal. Anyhow, glad there isn't anything obvious wrong, hoping to have a bfp in December!


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck, Atlanta! Glad you have the go ahead.

Quer, I agree with Turtle. I think you're gearing up for O or have just Oed.

Over here, I wasn't having symptoms, but today I feel nauseous and moody. Maybe the two are related. :) I'm at work, but I really just want to go home, read a book and nap.


----------



## MelaMommy

Bing, could I still be added to the thread? I'm planning on testing on 11/28 (DS #2's 8th bday). Thank you!!


----------



## JandJPlus1

That's okay Querida, I don't know that I trust any tests in regards to ovulation anymore haha. I have all my normal ovulation symptoms including EWCM and cramping and spotting and the ovulation tests are negative. And are you sure the pink is HPT and the blue is OV because those look just like the ones that I was using last month and it was the opposite?


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hi Ladies! Its almost Thanksgiving and I am so thankful for you and your support. :friends:

Em~I hope your line gets darker tomorrow! Very exciting! You are going to make a great mommy! :happydance:

Eclaire~My heart goes out to you. Sending you a (((BIG HUG))). :hugs:

Bing~Yes, the double date was a little awkward at first, because it was the first time going out all together. I made a joke about taking them to a nice restaurant, because we were still wooing them. Everyone laughed and it helped break the ice. I have a lot in common with the lady and I think we are going to hang out without the boys. You made me laugh so hard about the sock during ovulation and having family at the house. It brings back memories of dorm life all over again and memories of shhhhing my bf/hubby. Too funny!!! :rofl:

Turtle~Happy to hear that you & hubby are back at it from the flu! :happydance: BTW, hubby calls me his tutleboo.

Atlanta~Congrats on the good appointment! Great news and thanks for sharing! I was thinking about you today.

AFM, I started lightly spotting yesterday and a little today, but it stopped this morning. I went to the RE this AM. Hes like yeah you have NOT started and then asked me if I had taken a pregnancy test. I hadnt, so when I got home I took one and it was negative. What I found strange was that when I went pee I noticed CM in the container I went in for the dip of the test. I am so confusedI stopped spotting and I have CM. Any thoughts from the pros? Jules are you there?


----------



## Querida87

Turtle - Thanks for the input. I honestly was thinking that 96.9 was my baseline since that has been my temp so often. Actually I was thinking I might be getting my first post mirena period as I just noticed some spotting and had increased cramps today. I guess I could be 1dpo like you suggested as I have had some really strange twinges around my ovaries/uterus/cervix over the last few days.. IDK but I'll be happy even if I get a period, bc then I'll at least know where in my cycle I am and what day I'm on! lol. Still really hoping for a :bfp: though..


----------



## Leti

I'm out. Started spotting. :(


----------



## orionfox

Querida87 said:


> Turtle - Thanks for the input. I honestly was thinking that 96.9 was my baseline since that has been my temp so often. Actually I was thinking I might be getting my first post mirena period as I just noticed some spotting and had increased cramps today. I guess I could be 1dpo like you suggested as I have had some really strange twinges around my ovaries/uterus/cervix over the last few days.. IDK but I'll be happy even if I get a period, bc then I'll at least know where in my cycle I am and what day I'm on! lol. Still really hoping for a :bfp: though..

Yeah the one thing is to remember that the very first cycle after stopping any form of birth control is going to be a crazy one. Often people swear they are preggers etc. Then some like me dont have anything crazy and return to normal right away. However when i stopped the pill i wasnt trying until a couple years after, so i dont know if i was fertile right away or not. From looking at your temps along with all the symptoms you are experiencing, i would say it seems it may be your body readjusting. Also if your ovarian cysts havent gone away they could be playing into things. It can be very hard to know when you ovulate on that first cycle. But you can def get preggers right away. Fx for you :)


----------



## Querida87

Orion - thanks. I definitely didn't think about the hormonal re-adjustment causing the craziness, but that totally makes sense. I can't help but hope though.. Any thoughts on the spotting?


----------



## orionfox

Querida87 said:


> Orion - thanks. I definitely didn't think about the hormonal re-adjustment causing the craziness, but that totally makes sense. I can't help but hope though.. Any thoughts on the spotting?

Yw :) most people dont think of it as they dont realise what bc has actually done with their bodies. Not sure about the spotting...i guess time will tell :)


----------



## Michellebelle

6 dpo today! Temps look good right now but absolutely no symptoms. Unless you count me being super irritated at work yesterday. I feel like usually by 6 dpo I have slightly sore boobs, but no sign of that yet. The waiting game...


----------



## crystlmcd

I'm out. Good luck to those still testing this month. I hope everyone has a happy Thanksgiving and have a great weekend!


----------



## Bing28

Sorry AF got you Leti & Crystl! FX December is your month! :hugs: 

Yoga - what type if CM? If it was creamy could it have been sperm if you had recently BD'd? 

Melamommy - welcome :hi: I have you added. GL with testing. 

Emilie - sorry I don't see much on your tests. Have you retested since? 

Quer - even if you did ovulate late then at least with your BDing schedule you will be coveted! :thumbup: 

Afm - I'm on cd14 today and had lots of ewcm the past couple of days. So I suspect I will get my peak tonight when I get home from work. So far we have BD'd cd11 and cd12. So I have lots more BDing in the pipeline over the next few days! ;) 
I'm finally quieter at work so I'm taking a couple of days off and having a nice long weekend sorting out the house ready for family staying at Christmas (we have just redecorated our lounge so we are still in a bit of a mess from that!). It's nice to finally feel like I'm getting on top of everything, plus I've nearly finished with my Christmas shopping and then we're off to Berlin next weekend to visit the Christmas markets! I can't wait! 

How is everyone else doing? 

Xx


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Bing~Good luck catching the eggie! Everything crossed for you! Enjoy the long weekend and the well-deserved time off. I hope you get a moment to relax and do something nice for yourself. The shopping trip sounds like fun!

AFM, I still have not started and the spotting has completely stopped. I tested this AM and another negative. The CM was EWCM and then watery later in the day yesterday. Hubby and I had not bd since the weekend, so it probably wasnt sperm. I thought we had missed my ovulation window, because hubby was traveling for 9 days straight. However there is a possibility that we caught the end of it. I wasnt even looking for symptoms, because I thought we had missed it and the injections have changed my baselines for everything. I just didnt want to get excited like I had with the other cycles. Holding out hope AF stays away. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Baby dust to all! :dust:


----------



## Bing28

Thanks yoga! I got my positive OPK tonight so time to catch that eggy! Going to try the next 3 nights in a row...wish me luck! :sex: :spermy:

FX'd you caught the eggy too! I have everything crossed for you (well...apart from my legs! ;) :haha: )

Xx


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Good Luck Bing! Show that egg who is boss! I hope the time off is exactly what you and Mr Bing need to do the trick. Yes, yes please keep those legs uncrossed by all means. LOL :haha:


----------



## Querida87

Yest spotting was followed by today's temp dip, but no af or even any more spotting. Whatever. I'm soo exhausted that I just can't get worked up. I feel blah and want to sleep. I really don't feel down or depressed though, if that makes sense. Happy thanksgiving everyone; I probably won't be back online before Friday.


----------



## Bec03

Hi everyone! I have been an avid reader of this forum but have never had the guts to post until now.

I am currently 13 dpo and feeling like a whale. I am considering testing tomorrow morning with FMU. My temps and cm have confused me this time round. If anyone could give any insight into whether this is all normal before AF rears her ugly head or if in fact, I may get a BFP.

DPO 10 - Temp drop by .2 degrees Celsius to 37.1
DPO 11 - Shot back up to 37.3
DPO 12 - Temp drop to 37.0 (just above coverline) and had blood streaked EWCM.
DPO 13 - temp shot back up to 37.3 and I have very light brown discharge but only if I wipe.

If my temp had not shot back up I would have been convinced AF was on her way. Either way, if AF shows tomorrow then there will be no need to test!


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck Bec! It sounds like it could go either way, but hoping for a BFP for you! let us know what happens. fx!


----------



## Bec03

Michellebelle said:


> Good luck Bec! It sounds like it could go either way, but hoping for a BFP for you! let us know what happens. fx!

Thanks Michellebelle and will do!!


----------



## orionfox

Ive never been more impatient to O in my entire life lol...reason: I literally cant stand drinking the red raspberry leaf iced tea and the berry pomegranite juice. Only have to drink both until I O. Im hoping to either get a bfp for xmas or a longer AF so I know that I didnt drink the both of them for nothing. My regimine: prenatal in the morning, short glass of raspberry leaf iced tea and short glass of berry pomegranite juice in the evening. Trying to make sure my uterine lining is thick enough. Even though we are still NTNP, i want to still make sure we are at least trying to make sure we take whatever we can to assist our bodies.


----------



## Cookie1979

Good luck Bing.

Sorry you are out Cryst. x

FX for you Yoga.

Good luck Bec, I hope AF stays away.

Orion - hope you O soon.

AFM - I'm either 9 or 11 dpo today, not entirely sure due to being ill around O and not trusting my temps. I haven't tested yet, had planned to wait til af is due but have the urge so I might buy a couple of tests tomorrow and maybe test over the weekend. No real symptoms which is unusual, so I'm hoping the fact that not much is going on is a good sign, they say when it's different for you it can mean something. I have slightly sore boobs, but only noticeable if I touch them to check if they are sore or not. Usually they are sore within a day or 2 of ovulation and get extremely painful by this point, but they didn't get sore til 7 dpo and really not particularly sore. Maybe as its unusual for me it means something. Got to have hope!! This is my 18th month of trying so really hope it does finally happen...if I get my bfp this weekend/next week then my hubby won't need to have his SA done, that would make him happy!! He's willing to do it but he's not overly keen. If by Feb we still haven't conceive then we have our first fertility appointment at the hospital.

Just feel frustrated, I didnt even have to try to conceive my son, and before him I had a mc and again wasn't trying, but here I am on my 18th month and not even a glimmer of a bfp. Don't get me wrong, I'm so very lucky to have my son, he's my world, but he wants a brother or sister and I never wanted him to be an only child. I'm 36 in May time is not on my side.

xx


----------



## mumanddad

HELP!!! 

ladies I ovulated 13 days ago!! So 13 dpo. I had the darkest lines on the ovulation test and my fertility monitor picked it up too! 

So today I had the urge to poas! But didn't want to waste the pregnancy tests I had. So to ease the urge I used an ovulation test and it has come back super positive...... I'm so confused!!!
 



Attached Files:







20141127_153734.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Cookie1979

A positive opk can mean pregnancy, not always as lh levels fluctuate and they can spike before af, so I would suggest you take a hpt so you know for sure. Good luck x


----------



## mumanddad

Thanks hun. I took one and it was bfn :( x


----------



## orionfox

mumanddad said:


> Thanks hun. I took one and it was bfn :( x

You need to test with fmu to get the most accurate results. Your urine may have been too diluted if its not first or second morning urine.


----------



## mumanddad

orionfox said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun. I took one and it was bfn :( x
> 
> You need to test with fmu to get the most accurate results. Your urine may have been too diluted if its not first or second morning urine.Click to expand...

Going to try one in the morning if AF hasn't shown her ugly face. I never usually have problems with getting early results but oh well xx


----------



## JandJPlus1

Got my positive OPK today ladies so it's time to make a baby! We BD on the 19th,22,23,25, and then today. So I'm feeling pretty good about this month. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bec03

Hi guys - for those of you playing at home, still no AF but I am still having creamy very light brown discharge. Temp took a nose dive this morning and is only .1 (Celsius) above my coverline. Also got a BFN. My cycles are very regular and range between 27 & 28 days. I O'd on CD14 so one would assume AF would be here tomorrow in full force. I get so nervous around this time of my cycle because I had an ectopic pregnancy this time last year after NTNP for 3 months. This resulted in the removal of my right tube :( Not to worry - onwards and upwards as they say......

Orionfox - fx you O soon!!! Good on you for doing everything in your power to try and have your body as perfect as possible for conception :)

Cookie1979 - thanks :) 

mumanddad - Good luck for tomorrow hun. Fingers crossed for a BFP!!

JandJPlus1 - top effort! Do you temp at all to confirm ovulation?


----------



## JandJPlus1

Bec, no I do not temp because I tried with my son and my temps literally never changed, even on the month that I did get pregnant so all my charts just kept coming out as a straight line. It was strange, I told DH that if we aren't pregnant by February I want to try temping again. I do however watch my cervical position and my mucus and I have been having EWCM for about two days now. Plus my cervix is in the right position. We have been very good about the whole BD thing this month so even if I ovulated earlier we should have caught the egg. I normally have 32-35 day cycles so ovulation on cycle day 20 makes sense. :)


----------



## Bec03

JandJPlus1 said:


> Bec, no I do not temp because I tried with my son and my temps literally never changed, even on the month that I did get pregnant so all my charts just kept coming out as a straight line. It was strange, I told DH that if we aren't pregnant by February I want to try temping again. I do however watch my cervical position and my mucus and I have been having EWCM for about two days now. Plus my cervix is in the right position. We have been very good about the whole BD thing this month so even if I ovulated earlier we should have caught the egg. I normally have 32-35 day cycles so ovulation on cycle day 20 makes sense. :)

How strange about your temps! Fingers crossed you will not have to temp in Feb if all goes to plan this month as you guys seem to have everything well and truly covered :thumbup:


----------



## Querida87

GL everyone! I didn't think I'd be back online today, but here I am. Hoping you all had a good thanksgiving. :hugs: for everyone (I'm feeling very emotional and touchy today, lol)


----------



## orionfox

Thanks Bec...I should be ovulating between Friday and Sunday as long as I don't O late. I'm not using opks so I'm just going by cm. I know my health is a factor so I want to do what I can. It's been a week and a half since I last drank coke lol.


----------



## drjo718

Well, AF showed yesterday at 14dpo, CD61. Starting 100 mg Clomid tomorrow. At least I can ride everything at Disney world next week without worrying!


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm excited about the whole ovulation thing but waiting 10-14 days to test is going to be brutal! Somebody give me pointers to pass the time! Lol.


----------



## mumanddad

Well tested again and it was bfn. But I realised these tests are 10miu so maybe I should try an early response. Although I'm now 14 dpo and on cycle day 39 x


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck mumanddad! Hope your BFP shows soon.

Sorry about AF, drjo, but I love how you're looking on the bright side! Now you can have worry free fun on vacation!

Over here, 9 dpo now. No real symptoms other than abdomen twinges last night which I think was actually probably gas, due to all the yummy thanksgiving food! If my temp is highish, I'll test tomorrow. Honestly, I'll probably even do it if my temp drops too.. Hehe.


----------



## Querida87

I am thinking my temps are slowly dropping despite the occasional one day spikes. I'm hoping this means AF comes soon.. Never thought I'd EVER want to see the :witch: lol


----------



## onemorebaby3

I am suppose to have started either yesterday or today at the latest but still nothing, took a test 2 days ago and it was negative. I have really sensitive breasts and that never happens even before my period, so I am just so confused, I dont have any symptoms of starting either, like usually will have mild cramps discharge right before and nothing! Maybe I should retest in a couple days, what do ya'll think? Has this happend to anyone where they tested 2 days before period was to start and got a negative then later got a positive?? :shrug:


----------



## JandJPlus1

One more baby when I got pregnant with my son I tested on the day my period was supposed to have come and it was negative, like stark white. I convinced myself that I wasn't pregnant so I didn't test again until a week later and it was blazingly positive, so there is still hope. :)


----------



## Querida87

My healthy one year old Chihuahua just had a stroke. She didn't make it.


----------



## Pinkee

Omg, querida I'm so sorry!


----------



## orionfox

Awww so sorry to hear that...hmm wonder if there was something going on that couldn't be seen that would have caused the stroke. Prayers for your family.


----------



## orionfox

Today was a little hard on me as I know most can sympathize on this, my Co worker who is previews just left on her mat leave and it's hard knowing she is having a baby real soon while I'm still waiting. The life of ttc you become more annoyed by others having babies around you and you are left waiting.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Querida I am so sorry for the loss of your doggy. It's heartbreaking. We lost our Rosie this year and it was such a difficult time. My thoughts are with you. Xx


----------



## onemorebaby3

Querida I am so sorry about your puppy :hug:



orionfox said:


> Today was a little hard on me as I know most can sympathize on this, my Co worker who is previews just left on her mat leave and it's hard knowing she is having a baby real soon while I'm still waiting. The life of ttc you become more annoyed by others having babies around you and you are left waiting.

orionfox, I know the feeling it seems as if everyone around me is pregnant, my BF just had her 4th baby and my SIL who is 39 just got pregnant with her 4th and she wasnt even trying :dohh: grrr not to mention every other person I know right now is seriously pregnant......our day will come, hopefully sooner rather than later though ;)

As for now I am 11 DPO took a test yesterday and it was :bfn:, today I am officially one day late so if I dont start I will retest tomorrow morning with FMU

Good Luck to everyone!!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Querida87

Eveytime my temp rises I get all escited and have to force myself not to test, because it always seems to drop again the next day. I had started thinking that AF would be here soon, but now I'm not so sure..

Orion - she came to us extremely skinny and covered in fleas and afraid of everything. Her breeding and past were completely unknown, but she was doing so well, had filled out and become happy and playful.. I miss how she sneezed uncontrollably whenever she got excited, and her wide Chihuahua grin, and how she loved to be in her carry bag whenever I took her somewhere.


----------



## orionfox

Querida87 said:


> Eveytime my temp rises I get all escited and have to force myself not to test, because it always seems to drop again the next day. I had started thinking that AF would be here soon, but now I'm not so sure..
> 
> Orion - she came to us extremely skinny and covered in fleas and afraid of everything. Her breeding and past were completely unknown, but she was doing so well, had filled out and become happy and playful.. I miss how she sneezed uncontrollably whenever she got excited, and her wide Chihuahua grin, and how she loved to be in her carry bag whenever I took her somewhere.

Aww...think of it this way, you gave her the best rest of her life ever. She passed away as a very happy dog. I always say to people who took in dogs who suffered, that even though they didnt live that long that they gave them the home they desperately needed. She died very happy rather than from hunger, fleas, and being scared. She died the way ALL dogs should. You saved her :)


----------



## mumanddad

Ladies I was clearing away all my tests and I thought I might actually see something on the blue tests!?! 

Do I have line eye? These are like a day old now, I hadn't bothered re looking at them!

I'm on day 40 now, others are telling me I obviously didn't ovulate when I thought (but I had so much ewcm, which I never do usually and the usual spots ext that was 14/15 days ago now.

I have creaming cm and have done the last 4 days, so I definitely shouldn't of been ovulating! 

These blue tests are 10 miu, a first response is 20 miu right? 

I suppose I should really by some more tests x
 



Attached Files:







20141129_190535.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 11









2014-11-29 19.08.00.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 12









20141129_191130.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mumanddad

Querida87 said:


> My healthy one year old Chihuahua just had a stroke. She didn't make it.

so sorry hun xx


----------



## Bec03

So sorry to hear about your beautiful four legged friend Querida. 
Orion - I know the feeling as well. I was at a christening yesterday and it took everything I had not to burst into tears as there were so many young children there and they kept telling me to enjoy my time being kidless (like getting to go to the toilet alone, shower alone etc). What I would not do to be in that situation :( the majority don't know my past of ectopic pregnancy resulting in the loss of a tube so I can't be too upset at them. 

AFM: I am now CD30 and 16dpo with no more spotting. My longest cycle has only ever been 29 with a lp of 14. Temp has now slightly gone back up. This has now left me wondering if the spotting from 12dpo to 14dpo was actually in fact AF. I will have to go out and get a test just to put my mind at ease and to know that this was in fact a weird period. Maybe, just maybe I might get a BFP....


----------



## Cookie1979

Querida - awww so sorry, really hurts to lose a pet. And so young too. :(

Mumanddad - sorry I can't see anything. X

Onemorebaby - good luck. 

Bec - good luck with testing 

Afm - I'm either 12 or 14 dpo (was a bit poorly round O so I don't trust my temps. Not a lot going on, I have sore blobs but they didn't start as early as usual and aren't very sore at all, whereas usually they get really bad. I tested yesterday morning and it was a bfn, I'll buy some tests Tuesday if af hasn't arrived so I can test Wed/Thursday. Temp went up a bit today but I've had that happen before right before af so I won't think it means anything.

Yesterday I gave away my nursing chair, maybe I'm really starting to think it won't happen. Although saying that keeping hold of my quinny Buzz pushchair, and my son hasn't used it in years. 

X


----------



## mumanddad

Ok tested twice today one was a dud test and it took 5 hours to show a line in the control and a line in the test box.

But here is a boots test
 



Attached Files:







20141130_153434.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## JandJPlus1

Congrats Mumanddad!


----------



## onemorebaby3

Congrats mumndad on your :bfp: !!!!!!
YAY!!!!!!


----------



## mumanddad

Thank you xx


----------



## Bec03

Congrats mumanddad!! How exciting for you. Wishing you a H$
&H 9 months!! :)

Unfortunately AF got me late yesterday so onto the next cycle I go!!!


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hello Ladies! 

Congrats to Mumanddad!

Querida~So sorry about your dog. Sending you a big hug.

AFM, AF started and I am officially out. I started the meds tonight. Crossing my fingers that cycle 23 will bring brighter results.

I hope everyone has a wonderful week. Baby dust to all. OXOX


----------



## Pinkee

Congrats mum!

Sorry Yoga, fx for you this cycle!


----------



## Querida87

Congrats mum! 

Sorry to those who met the witch again.

AFM trying not to get excited about my last two temps, esp since today's was an adjustment after not enough sleep and an earlier than normal temp reading that I had to adjust. Will see what tomorrow brings. I really don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## gsm

Congrats to those who got BFPs !

Bing, Can you update mine with a BFP, I've gotten several BFPs now :)

Good luck to everyone still waiting to tryt next month or to test


----------



## Turtle0630

gsm and mum, congrats to you both!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:

Querida, I'm so very sorry to hear about your dog. :( My dogs are my babies and I completely understand how devastated you must be feeling. When I had to put my dog to sleep a few years ago, it was the hardest thing I've ever done. But at least I knew it was coming. Anyways, sorry to get you all sad again, just wanted to tell you how very sorry I am and send big :hugs: your way!!!


----------



## Querida87

Thanks for your support everyone! My bf brought me a pit mix puppy, a 6wk baby, as a surprise Sat evening. Now I'm re-learning the joys of house-training, but glad to have someone to baby and cuddle. Planning on testing on Wed if my temps stay up, and kinda hoping to see ch's soon. If my temp dips tomorrow, I can only pray that I get AF tomorrow too, so I can start over all ready


----------



## Rockinghorse

Hey everyone, sorry I haven't been on congratulations to all who got BFP. I had my first appointment with the midwife on Tuesday. Went very well. She said that my PDD is 15th June. Think that is wrong though because I am only 12 weeks now. 
Anyway, just to let you all know not to give up. My BFP did not show until I was two weeks late for AF. So don't consider yourself out until she comes. 
This will most likely be the last time you hear from me now. So I want to wish you all good luck for the baby making and the future. Have a merry Christmas and a happy new year :) x


----------



## Pinkee

I Miss everyone.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Pinkee & Rocking, Miss you too! Do you have a pregnancy journal I can follow?


----------



## jordypotpie

After AL started I was so devastated I decided to take a break and focus on some other things for a bit..now I'm 11 dpo and saw a possible line on a dollar store test this morning...can't see it in a pic..but I can definitely see that there is a SUPER faint line..hoping for the best. Any one have any luck yet?


----------



## drjo718

jordypotpie said:


> After AL started I was so devastated I decided to take a break and focus on some other things for a bit..now I'm 11 dpo and saw a possible line on a dollar store test this morning...can't see it in a pic..but I can definitely see that there is a SUPER faint line..hoping for the best. Any one have any luck yet?

Jordy come over to the December thread!


----------



## Pinkee

I hadn't thought about making one.


----------



## jordypotpie

Which one is it?


----------



## drjo718

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...se-hoping-bfp-christmas-125.html#post34504089


----------



## Rockinghorse

I know I said it would be the last time but I have bad news. On Tuesday i found out i was having an anembryonic pregnancy. Looking at that screen and just seeing a sac was heartbreaking. I'm going through the miscarriage now. I don't want to scare anyone, but consider only telling a couple of people until that 12w scan. 
Having to tell my mum was devastating. She cried when she got of the phone. At the moment i have had terrible pains, and my body is removing the sac and everything else. I have been in such a depressive state but I want to start making people aware of anembryonic pregnancy. My mum and sisters dad never heard it until it happened to me.


----------



## Babylove100

Ah rockinghorse I'm so sorry your going through this! Huge :hugs: hope you ok as can be! 

I've never heard of this either so thank you xxx


----------



## Rockinghorse

Thank you. 
Good luck to everyone who is trying to conceive in the new year


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Rocking~I am really sorry to hear this. :O((( Sending you a big hug. :hugs: Turtle started a January thread if you want to come over. We would love to have you.


----------



## Rockinghorse

Sorry for the late reply. I got taken to hospital in Sunday because I started gushing (sorry if tmi). Whilst there I started passing clots and I kept passing out. My doctor thought I was actively bleeding so had to stay in until my blood work came back. I ended up having the operation to remove the sac and I am starting to feel better. Still get cramps and bleeding.
Also, we won't be trying again for a little while. We got to move again and a wedding to plan. I will come along though


----------



## Pinkee

Oh rocking, I'm so sorry. :(


----------



## Bing28

I'm so sorry Rockinghorse! Sending you a big :hug: xx


----------



## Turtle0630

Oh Rocking, I'm so sorry!!! I eventually unsubscribed to this thread since it was from awhile ago and I just saw this. Sending huge :hug: your way! :(


----------

